# 6th Naruto Shippuden Movie Announced For 2012  - Part 2



## Tazmo (Jul 9, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 9, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Lovely (Jul 9, 2012)

wtf is with the pirates. 

Also, the cosplayers could have done a better job with the outfits.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 9, 2012)

Shadow Clones, Shadow Clones Everywhere


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 9, 2012)

I like Sakura's shoes! I don't feel like they are all that accurate to the manga, but I like them nonetheless.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jul 9, 2012)

Haha, I kind of like the pirates. They go with those filler episodes we had awhile back.... 



On second thought.... forget the pirates.


----------



## calimike (Jul 9, 2012)

Maybe its 'Made in China'


----------



## Kusa (Jul 9, 2012)

The girl who dressed up as Sakura is really pretty.


----------



## tiff-tiff86 (Jul 9, 2012)

Lovely said:


> wtf is with the pirates.
> 
> Also, the cosplayers could have done a better job with the outfits.



I believe they're supposed to be representing that pirate symbol that are on all the Japanese Shounen Jump comics. If you look closely at the hats you'll see it.

Plus the area that they're standing in appears to have a pirate-y theme going on.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 9, 2012)

i was like WHOA what happened first when i saw only a few posts in this thread.



Chocilla said:


> The girl who dressed up as Sakura is really pretty.



i know...!!! looks really good on her too

here is the pic for every1 who missed it


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 9, 2012)

First page GET

Hopefully the DVD release gets leaked or comes out earlier than usual this time.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 9, 2012)

No new trailer for the movie?


----------



## takL (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaga said:


> i know...!!! looks really good on her too
> 
> here is the pic for every1 who missed it



they are from the TV show Sakiyomi Jan Bang! and the girl is akina minami aka


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 9, 2012)

That pic. 



Chocilla said:


> The girl who dressed up as Sakura is really pretty.


I thought that as well.


----------



## Addy (Jul 9, 2012)

Jaga said:


> i was like WHOA what happened first when i saw only a few posts in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



itachi "the fuck am i doing this pic? "


----------



## Olympian (Jul 9, 2012)

Good lord, the stuff I missed. Kurenai`s baby? I wonder if there is an AU Asuma or something.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 9, 2012)

Chocilla said:


> The girl who dressed up as Sakura is really pretty.



She certainly is.

But why is that costume so damn big on her? It looks at least three sizes bigger than she is...


Anyway, from :

公開特番放送決定！「ROAD TO NINJA-NARUTO THE MOVIE- 完全ガイド」7月21日（土）昼1時53分からテレビ東京にて。順次全国で放送。出演者ご自身で発表しそうなので今日は内緒だってばよ。テレビ東京

_It's been decided that there will be a special television broadcast open to the public! "The complete guide to ROAD TO NINJA - NARUTO THE MOVIE" will be broadcast nation-wide on Tokyo television, on July 21st (Saturday) from 1:53 p.m.. Since it looks like the actors will announce it themselves, currently it's still a secret, dattebayo._


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 9, 2012)

Addy said:


> itachi "the fuck am i doing this pic? "


Yeah, it looks like he's in the process of turning around to get away from this shit.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 9, 2012)

^  

...on topic, mmmm the cosplayers looked alright


----------



## Hero (Jul 9, 2012)

Tsunade should have switched places with Jiraiya


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Jul 9, 2012)

Hero said:


> Tsunade should have switched places with Jiraiya


----------



## Don-kun (Jul 9, 2012)

Any new Info?


----------



## ladygt93 (Jul 10, 2012)

From Twitter:
公式サイトを大幅更新！物語・解説ページも一新し、キャラクター、キーワードページも追加。岸本先生の「一問一答」も掲載しました！どうぞご覧ください！(by 公式HP担当W)


Looks like they updated the website or something.

There is also something about the Rock Lee SD series:
SDの仲間たちも映画公開に向けて最強に盛り上げます。詳しくは番組を見てね。「NARUTO-ナルトｰSD ロック・リーの青春フルパワー忍伝」 テレビ東京系毎週火曜夕方6時放送中。テレビ東京HIRO


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeh, the site updated. it has added few basic Naruto infos, also 4 questions answered by Kishimotos sensei. In charcters, brief description of six characters given, in stead of Uchiha Madara or Tobi; understandably, it uses Masked Man.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 10, 2012)

ladygt93 said:


> From Twitter:
> 公式サイトを大幅更新！物語・解説ページも一新し、キャラクター、キーワードページも追加。岸本先生の「一問一答」も掲載しました！どうぞご覧ください！(by 公式HP担当W)



Yeah... they say that the story and commentary pages got renewed, while the characters and keyword (chakra, bijuu, Akatsuki, Country of Fire, Shinobi World War) pages were updated.

Plus, they added a few answers from Kishi.

Right now I have to go out, but if no one translates all of these before I get back to a PC I'll take care of it.



ladygt93 said:


> There is also something about the Rock Lee SD series:
> SDの仲間たちも映画公開に向けて最強に盛り上げます。詳しくは番組を見てね。「NARUTO-ナルトｰSD ロック・リーの青春フルパワー忍伝」 テレビ東京系毎週火曜夕方6時放送中。テレビ東京HIRO



Uh... not quite sure about this one.

"Even the SD nakama, heading for the moment when the movie will be presented to the public, raise up strongly. Watch the program fully, okay?"


By the way, some merchandise from the theme park at Namuco Nanjya Town:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 10, 2012)

They're really cute, especially the akatsuki and ESPECIALLY Hidan. His >=P face is just... adorable.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 10, 2012)

> En plus de son chapitre hebdo, Naruto aura droit ? une nouvelle (pour le film) de 33 pages dans le Jump 34 (23/07). pic.twitter.com/ti42VNMw


link
There will be movie related chapter of 33 pages in next issue (#34) of WSJ along with normal chapter.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 10, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> link
> There will be movie related chapter of 33 pages in next issue (#34) of WSJ along with normal chapter.



That sounds AMAZING!!! Can't wait! So it's next week's chapter #594 right?


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2012)

I see Rock Lee in that picture. Time to party.


----------



## Fay (Jul 10, 2012)

Is that Hinata? She looks cute


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 10, 2012)

A rough translation of Kishi's little question and answer session:


ストーリー構成で漫画と違う所は？

普段の連載はページ数を計算してストーリーを作っていきますが、映画では、"三幕構成"という３つの形に分けて構成するやり方で考えました。今回の「キャラクターの性格が逆転する」というアイディアは、映画の尺ならではのアイディアでした。

"Compared to the manga, what differences did you find in the composition of the story?"

"In the serialized story, I normally calculate the number of pages at my disposal and then proceed to build the story... but in the movie, I had to use another method of organization that divides everything into three parts. It's called the 'three act structure'. The idea I came up with this time, "the reversal of the characters' personalities", was an idea that applied uniquely to the length of the movie."

映画だからあえて狙った構成は？

すでに原作ではいない両親を登場させる事で、マンガでは描けない主人公ナルトの新たな「成長」を、表現しました。

"This being a movie, what kind of composition were you aiming for?"

"With the appearance of his two parents - who are already dead in the original story - I was able to present a new 'growth' for the main character, Naruto... something that in the manga I wouldn't have been able to write."

映画と漫画でキャラクターデザインの違いは？

映画などのアニメーションではまず「動かしやすさ」を考えてデザインするのですが、今回は漫画と同じように、自分の好きなようにデザインさせてもらいました。

"What differences did you find in the character designs for the manga and for the movie?"

"With animated movies and things like that, the character designs are usually drawn by thinking first of all about whether they'll be 'easy to move'... but this time, I had them prepare the designs according to my liking, and in a way similar to the manga."

映画のキャラクターデザインのこだわりは？

今回は「幻術の世界でキャラクターの性格を正反対にする」というコンセプトありきでした。原作では引っ込み思案で露出も少ないキャラを、逆に露出を増やしていく、というような感じでデザインしました。

"Did you fixate on anything in particular, when you designed the characters for the movie?"

"This time I was working with the concept of 'lets' reverse the characters' personalities in the genjutsu world'. So I created the designs with the idea of making them opposite, and increasing the exposure of characters who in the original work are reserved and don't expose themselves."


----------



## Fay (Jul 10, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So it's confirmed then, the genjutsu is a reversal of the characters personalities !

Also, I thought he said he was going to talk about Sakura


----------



## Lovely (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes, there should be a release of Sakura's interview soon.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 10, 2012)

@Fay: It was pretty OBVIOUS even before the interview.....







The Karin pic was cute !


I miss her !


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 10, 2012)

Fay said:


> I thought he said he was going to talk about Sakura



That will be on Friday, during the next Sakiyomi Jan Bang.

This is a completely unrelated question and answer session.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 10, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> That sounds AMAZING!!! Can't wait! So it's next week's chapter #594 right?



Actually it might be 'this weeks' chapter as the magazine in Japan releases the Monday after it's leaked on the internet (aka on Wednesday), but if they want to keep it close to the date of the movie he might mean the issue with #594, but the next issue is definitely #593 coming up this next Monday.


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 10, 2012)

Hero said:


> Tsunade should have switched places with Jiraiya


Do some people still think personalities were switched with other characters?


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 10, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> Actually it might be 'this weeks' chapter as the magazine in Japan releases the Monday after it's leaked on the internet (aka on Wednesday), but if they want to keep it close to the date of the movie he might mean the issue with #594, but the next issue is definitely #593 coming up this next Monday.



Ohhhhh so we do have to wait for a few more days! But that's fine! Can't wait! Thanks for the info!


Wow Kishi is gonna actually show some characterisation of the K11 by writing opposite personalities... doing what he hasn't done for years within a 1 hour 50 minute movie... While it's fan service in a way, I do have appreciate his efforts, as a K11 fan!!!

I really hope the fighting scenes between Team Gai VS the Akatsuki members are gonna appear at the end of the movie and not be at the beginning .


----------



## Benzaiten (Jul 10, 2012)

What Karin pic???


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 10, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> What Karin pic???



 what if EVERY naruto character was shown in the alternate universe. Outside of the Konoha, i mean imagine what Gaara, Killerbee, Raikage Ay, Karin, Suigetsu, Jugo, Mizukage Mei, Tsuchikage Oonoki...what could they possibly be like...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jad (Jul 10, 2012)

So I am confused, another early chapter release next week or no chapter next week?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 10, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> link
> There will be movie related chapter of 33 pages in next issue (#34) of WSJ along with normal chapter.





At first I thought these were just scenes from the manga, but then... _second never happened_ did it?

I see Hinata as she was seen in the Chunin exams main event (or is it when she was a child) on the last scene. How is this going to be relevant to the movie? uhhhmmm


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 10, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> At first I thought these were just scenes from the manga, but then... _second never happened_ did it?
> 
> I see Hinata as she was seen in the Chunin exams main event (or is it when she was a child) on the last scene. How is this going to be relevant to the movie? uhhhmmm



In the second and third pictures, Naruto appears to be engaging in the long and glorious tradition of gratuitous flashbacking.

While Hinata seems to be - er, taking a bath?

Well, since the chapter probably takes place before the start of the Tsukuyomi, I guess she's still safe from EroNeji...


----------



## ch1p (Jul 10, 2012)

A bath? I thought it was that collared shirt she had in the Chunin exams but it's really her collar bones!


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 10, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> A bath? I thought it was that collared shirt she had in the Chunin exams but it's really her collar bones!



Well... I could also be wrong. 

The words are unreadable, so it's not like I'm basing this on the text. It's just that... well, those really look like collar bones to me. *shrugs*

And I think I can see some steam there too...?


----------



## zlatko (Jul 10, 2012)

will there be another trailer or just tesers ?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 10, 2012)

there isn't a bath scene in the movie?


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 10, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> In the second and third pictures, *Naruto appears to be engaging in the long and glorious tradition of gratuitous flashbacking.*
> 
> While Hinata seems to be - er, taking a bath?
> 
> Well, since the chapter probably takes place before the start of the Tsukuyomi, I guess she's still safe from EroNeji...


 **


----------



## Addy (Jul 10, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> At first I thought these were just scenes from the manga, but then... _second never happened_ did it?
> 
> I see Hinata as she was seen in the Chunin exams main event (or is it when she was a child) on the last scene. How is this going to be relevant to the movie? uhhhmmm



naruto is in a bath?

naruto is thinking of sasuke while taking a shower....... seems about right


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 10, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> That sounds AMAZING!!! Can't wait! So it's next week's chapter #594 right?



Right



Jessicα said:


> Actually it might be 'this weeks' chapter as the magazine in Japan releases the Monday after it's leaked on the internet (aka on Wednesday), but if they want to keep it close to the date of the movie he might mean the issue with #594, but the next issue is definitely #593 coming up this next Monday.




No! not with this week's chapter. 
Next issue meant #34 with ch. 594. Officially it will release on 23rd Monday, but we'll get spoiler/chap on 18th. 

By current issue #33, meant that has ch 593. It will be released Saturday(14th) not Monday. 

Hope that clarified ; you could have just read the tweet/post


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 10, 2012)

Seems like the Lee spinoff also engaged in a little movie promotion?


----------



## FrayedThread (Jul 10, 2012)

All of them are cute


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 10, 2012)

More from the facebook:


*Spoiler*: __ 



こんばんは。宣伝部のKです。

先週まで、
世界中の「NARUTO‐ナルト‐」ファンになぜ好きなのか？
アンケートを実施しておりました。

ファンの皆さん、
ご協力本当にありがとうございました。

文字通り全世界から、
... 本当にたくさんのご意見が寄せられております。
そのうちのほんのわずかですが、
近日中に公式HPでいくつかご紹介していきたいと思います。どうぞ、お楽しみに。

まだ、全部を読めていませんが言葉や文化が違っても、
人間が感じることって皆一緒なんだなぁと実感しております。






Addy said:


> naruto is thinking of sasuke while taking a shower....... seems about right



Indeed 



pek


----------



## takL (Jul 10, 2012)

all i can make out asre tye sfx 'kururi' of narutos turning his face around and  naruto saying "wait a sec" and maybe tobis 'first of all'


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 10, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Seems like the Lee spinoff also engaged in a little movie promotion?



sakura chanlove


----------



## ch1p (Jul 10, 2012)

Tobi.


----------



## JustVisiting (Jul 10, 2012)

Here are two more images from Naruto SD movie promotion:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## takL (Jul 10, 2012)

JustVisiting said:


> Here are two more images from Naruto SD movie promotion:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



the caption "the whole village cried(watchin the movie)"




SandLeaf said:


> More from the facebook:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




they are thanking u, fans from all over the world for responding to their surveys
they say tthereve been  massive responses. and they are showing some of them.
then they add they have come to feel that, even though u come from different cultures and speak different languages u think alike.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 10, 2012)

OMG  THIS IS EPIC


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 10, 2012)

these two guys
Rock Lee 15 raw. It should include the parts posted above. I'm not checking myself though.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 10, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> At first I thought these were just scenes from the manga, but then... _second never happened_ did it?
> 
> I see Hinata as she was seen in the Chunin exams main event (or is it when she was a child) on the last scene. How is this going to be relevant to the movie? uhhhmmm



It looks to me, that Tobi has hirunzen magic ball, Naruto and Hinata are sharing a bath and Part 2 Naruto and Sasuke are helping each other


----------



## Hero (Jul 10, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Do some people still think personalities were switched with other characters?


I said it as in I want Tsunade to take Jiraiya's place in fighting Pain. There was a picture of Jiraiya in some place that had similar features to Amegakure


JiraiyaForever said:


>



He will always be remembered


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 10, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> these two guys
> Rock Lee 15 raw. It should include the parts posted above. I'm not checking myself though.



I've watched Rock Lee subbed but see nothing about the RTN promo. Where is it exactly 

Link? anyone?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 10, 2012)

I quoted just to refer to it  Like i said I watched the subbed version, don't think it has it.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 10, 2012)

lol chibi Tobi in the pic with girls 

Wait this could mean that Tobi is actually a girl 


So cute


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 10, 2012)

All the pics of the Naruto SD Road to Ninja promo, was just a little 15 second spot after Naruto SD aired. Where the SD characters (Neji, Tenten, Sakura, and Lee) were saying their opinions on the movie, it was nothing special.



Chocilla said:


> Wait this could mean that Tobi is actually a girl



I'm pretty sure Tobi is a guy


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Jul 10, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> I'm pretty sure Tobi is a guy



But you aren't 100% sure


----------



## Darkhope (Jul 10, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> At first I thought these were just scenes from the manga, but then... _second never happened_ did it?
> 
> I see Hinata as she was seen in the Chunin exams main event (or is it when she was a child) on the last scene. How is this going to be relevant to the movie? uhhhmmm



It definitely looks like Hinata is in the hot spring.  (Naruto is too)

Her hair though... It might just be up.  Because no one else looks like they are from part 1.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 10, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> All the pics of the Naruto SD Road to Ninja promo, was just a little 15 second spot after Naruto SD aired. Where the SD characters (Neji, Tenten, Sakura, and Lee) were saying their opinions on the movie, it was nothing special.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Tobi is a guy



Do you have a link for the comercial?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 10, 2012)

Hinata's hair style:





JustVisiting said:


> Here are two more images from Naruto SD movie promotion:


It is too cute pek



takL said:


> they are thanking u, fans from all over the world for responding to their surveys
> they say tthereve been  massive responses. and they are showing some of them.
> then they add they have come to feel that, even though u come from different cultures and speak different languages u think alike.




Thanks TakL and Mezzomarinaio for the translations


----------



## Fay (Jul 10, 2012)

You guys, I doubt Naruto and Hinata are in the same bath, I doubt Kishi would ever write something so mature as that...

I think Naruto is taking a bath with Sasuke and Hinata with Kurenai or something


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 10, 2012)

> the caption "the whole village cried(watchin the movie)"



The movie is sad.


----------



## Fay (Jul 10, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Seems like the Lee spinoff also engaged in a little movie promotion?


 D'awwww look at the Sasuke-Naruto interaction, I love how Minato and Kushina are reacting to their bond pek.

Sakura seems to be flirting with the interviewer


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 10, 2012)

takL said:


> the caption "the whole village cried(watchin the movie)"



...wait, did they really just spoof the meme 'All of America cried' as a caption? 

For anyone interested, 'All of America cried' is a tag for when a picture is very sad, used both on pixiv and on 2ch. 



Fay said:


> D'awwww look at the Sasuke-Naruto interaction, I love how Minato and Kushina are reacting to their bond



You know, now that I look better, how come Sasuke has his old hair again?


----------



## Fay (Jul 10, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> ...wait, did they really just spoof the meme 'All of America cried' as a caption?
> 
> For anyone interested, 'All of America cried' is a tag for when a picture is very sad, used both on pixiv and on 2ch.
> 
> ...



Sasuke likes to switch hairstyles


----------



## ch1p (Jul 10, 2012)

I need the link for this comercial. 


*Spoiler*: _Rock Lee comercial highres + different shots_ 

















da fuck is Shikamaru blushing at.


----------



## Fay (Jul 10, 2012)

Ch1p do you know what Sakura is talking about with the interviewer? She looks so cheery, if only she showed that side of hers more in the manga .


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 10, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I need the link for this comercial.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rock Lee comercial highres + different shots_
> ...



The pic with of all them crying is hilarious  Looks like Lee is trying his best not to cry and Shino crying is..... awkward I guess


----------



## Don-kun (Jul 10, 2012)

Why are they crying, would be a good question.


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I need the link for this comercial.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Rock Lee comercial highres + different shots_
> ...



Such adorable pics!


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 10, 2012)

JiraiyaForever said:


> But you aren't 100% sure



Well you got me there. But for the most part, Tobi looks and sounds like a guy though 

And since everyone is interested in the Naruto SD thing:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyd0vaRoVsw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 10, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Well you got me there. But for the most part, Tobi looks and sounds like a guy though
> 
> And since everyone is interested in the Naruto SD thing:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyd0vaRoVsw[/YOUTUBE]



THANK YOU SHIPPUUDENBLEACH101! 

i can see Sakura loved the movie!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the link


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 11, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Well you got me there. But for the most part, Tobi looks and sounds like a guy though
> 
> And since everyone is interested in the Naruto SD thing:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyd0vaRoVsw[/YOUTUBE]


Thank you so much!!!:33
They all look so cute!!!

Naruto trying to pick a fight with Sasuke. Boys always will be boys...


----------



## Jad (Jul 11, 2012)

You cop-out Lee yelling "Naruto's the best" >_>


----------



## calimike (Jul 11, 2012)

@naruto_movie tweeted ただいまNARUTOの監修会中デラ！ ナンジャタウンのポスター色校監修中デラ。 楽しそうデラ。 ぴえろデラ神


----------



## FrayedThread (Jul 11, 2012)

Hidan and Kakuzu doing the peace sign


----------



## Fay (Jul 11, 2012)

?Rinoa? said:


> Thank you so much!!!:33
> They all look so cute!!!
> 
> Naruto trying to pick a fight with Sasuke. Boys always will be boys...



Such a relieve to see a good old nostalgic interaction after so much angst


----------



## Spica (Jul 11, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> Hidan and Kakuzu doing the peace sign



Am I the only one who noticed Kakuzu was "smizing"?


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 11, 2012)

Was this already in the topics?

Or Have I been trolled by


----------



## ladygt93 (Jul 11, 2012)

^ Totally trolled man, that pic is from DA.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 11, 2012)

Pretty obvious that's fake, come on


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 11, 2012)

From Ohana, next week's WSJ movie info:

_315 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/07/11(水) 19:38:03.36 ID:3RFyL07sP
敵の設定画だよ。

ヘビみたいの仮面つけてる　金蛇
仙人みたいの仮面つけてる　南斗仙人
マントつけてる仮面　　　　死神
仙人みたいの仮面付けてる　北斗選任
女の人で仮面付けてる　　　天女 _

The enemies' character sketches.

Kinja (Golden Snake) - he's wearing a mask that looks like a snake
Nanto Sennin (Southern Dipper Hermit) - he's wearing a mask that looks like a hermit
Shinigami (God of Death) - he's wearing a mask with a mantle
Hokuto Sennin (Northern Dipper Hermit) - he's wearing a mask that looks like a hermit
Tennyo (Celestian Maiden) - a girl wearing a mask


----------



## Hello Panda (Jul 11, 2012)

NEJI :33
i'm really liking him in the SD


----------



## Talis (Jul 11, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> Was this already in the topics?
> 
> Or Have I been trolled by


Looks so real i have to say, but i have seen it before. 
But the movie already being english subtitled is probably not really possible.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 11, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From Ohana, next week's WSJ movie info:
> 
> _315 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/07/11(水) 19:38:03.36 ID:3RFyL07sP
> 敵の設定画だよ。
> ...



What the.. First the 4 beasts and now this. How the hell does Kishimto plan on fitting all this in one movie?


----------



## takL (Jul 11, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From Ohana, next week's WSJ movie info:
> 
> _315 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/07/11(水) 19:38:03.36 ID:3RFyL07sP
> 敵の設定画だよ。
> ...



i guess these and the Four Symbols　ala genbu seiryu suzaku and byakko in the previous issue should make the 9 beasts in act 3 in kishs script. 




mezzomarinaio said:


> ...wait, did they really just spoof the meme 'All of America cried' as a caption?
> 
> For anyone interested, 'All of America cried' is a tag for when a picture is very sad, used both on pixiv and on 2ch.



yea n that's not just on pixiv or 2ch. 

the whole SD ad is mocking those clich?s in jp film ads.
"the entire village cried"-daily konoha (quoting 
 a film critic in a newspaper)
Followed by typical comments from the 'audience'
neji "ts filled with laughter and tears"
tenten "really it had me moved to tears"
sakura "its a movie Id like to see with the one I love!"


----------



## ch1p (Jul 11, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> Was this already in the topics?
> 
> Or Have I been trolled by



Like others said, .



It makes me shed a tear though. Obito. 

On other news, fuck yeah.  I know it's late, but we FINALLY get this in HD.


----------



## Mako (Jul 11, 2012)

They posted this one picture on Twitter. With some sort of picture (Kiba, Sai or Sasuke? and Naruto) 

ビデオ編集中！ てか、画が映ってるやん！ by遠距離週末婚希望 ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷


----------



## Lurko (Jul 11, 2012)

What is up with the four beasts?


----------



## Kyosuke (Jul 11, 2012)

Foster said:


> They posted this one picture on Twitter. With some sort of picture (Kiba, Sai or Sasuke? and Naruto)
> 
> ビデオ編集中！ てか、画が映ってるやん！ by遠距離週末婚希望 ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷



i can see butts


----------



## Lovely (Jul 11, 2012)

I see Sasuke's ass.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd rather ignore that ass.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 11, 2012)

Foster said:


> They posted this one picture on Twitter. With some sort of picture (Kiba, Sai or Sasuke? and Naruto)
> 
> ビデオ編集中！ てか、画が映ってるやん！ by遠距離週末婚希望 ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷




It's Sasuke, dat hair doesn't lie. What does Kiba have on his head, is it a cat hat? OMG. 

I've been running the left and middle image on the PCs through some filters, but I can't find anything worth of posting. 

EDIT: Is that really Naruto? He looks huge compared to Sasuke and Kiba. They're all in the same plane of existance. Can it be Minato? Why would he be with the kids at the hotsprings though?

EDIT2: I ran some lines and it doesn't look too bad... although Kiba and Sasuke fit perfectly. But it might be a trick of perspective... However, "Naruto"'s hair is very disproportionate then.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 11, 2012)

Love the Rock Lee SD interview. They all are so cute crying over the movie and did I just see a pic of a naked Sasuke, Naruto and Kiba?


----------



## FrayedThread (Jul 11, 2012)

Foster said:


> They posted this one picture on Twitter. With some sort of picture (Kiba, Sai or Sasuke? and Naruto)
> 
> ビデオ編集中！ てか、画が映ってるやん！ by遠距離週末婚希望 ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷



*COUGHSPLUTTER*
oh my.


----------



## Grimzilla (Jul 11, 2012)

Foster said:


> They posted this one picture on Twitter. With some sort of picture (Kiba, Sai or Sasuke? and Naruto)
> 
> ビデオ編集中！ てか、画が映ってるやん！ by遠距離週末婚希望 ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷



Seriously Twitter, we're hoping to see the girls and Twitter gives us the guys?!

Oh well I guess girls need fanservice too

The villains are looking good


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 11, 2012)

ShockDragoon said:


> Seriously Twitter, we're hoping to see the girls and Twitter gives us the guys?!
> 
> *Oh well I guess girls need fanservice too*
> 
> The villains are looking good


But I get my fanservice from girls as well.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 11, 2012)

Foster said:


> They posted this one picture on Twitter. With some sort of picture (Kiba, Sai or Sasuke? and Naruto)
> 
> ビデオ編集中！ てか、画が映ってるやん！ by遠距離週末婚希望 ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷



 Oh my...

OMG I SO TOTALLY SAW AKATSUKI


----------



## LilMissAnko (Jul 11, 2012)

Foster said:


> They posted this one picture on Twitter. With some sort of picture (Kiba, Sai or Sasuke? and Naruto)
> 
> ビデオ編集中！ てか、画が映ってるやん！ by遠距離週末婚希望 ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷




totes gonna be everyone's sig when the movie comes out


----------



## Deadway (Jul 11, 2012)

Foster said:


> They posted this one picture on Twitter. With some sort of picture (Kiba, Sai or Sasuke? and Naruto)
> 
> ビデオ編集中！ てか、画が映ってるやん！ by遠距離週末婚希望 ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷



what...the...fuck


----------



## Lovely (Jul 11, 2012)

Its not so unusual. I'm pretty sure that's how men take baths in an onsen.


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Jul 11, 2012)

Im surprised Naruto agreed to it, Sasuke must have persuaded him


----------



## Kiss (Jul 11, 2012)

Foster said:


> They posted this one picture on Twitter. With some sort of picture (Kiba, Sai or Sasuke? and Naruto)
> 
> ビデオ編集中！ てか、画が映ってるやん！ by遠距離週末婚希望 ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷



omg


----------



## Mako (Jul 11, 2012)

Ooooh more pics of the Akatsuki. :33


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 11, 2012)

Today I wondered about the movie's title and I think that maybe it could be the name of the novel that AU Jiraiya called his first book after. So instead of it being called "The Tale of the Gutsy Ninja" it'll be called "Road to Ninja" and with it's protagonist called Menma.

Just a thought.


----------



## geG (Jul 11, 2012)

Man, how could anyone be fooled by that Obito pic? Why would there be English subtitles on something no one's ever seen before?


----------



## sakuranonamida (Jul 11, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Its not so unusual. I'm pretty sure that's how men take baths in an onsen.



yes it's not unusual you normally sit on these small chairs and wash yourself before going into the hot bath and ofc everyone is naked (boys/girls separated). Still nice fanservice though


----------



## Aleeight (Jul 11, 2012)

takL said:


> i guess these and the Four Symbols　ala genbu seiryu suzaku and byakko in the previous issue should make the 9 beasts in act 3 in kishs script.


...maybe the tailed beasts in this version are not beasts at all but have human form instead...somehow. There was still that dark Kyuubi fighting in the trailer and that little fox with the mask on as well.

Or, maybe not. 


Ch1p said:


> It's Sasuke, dat hair doesn't lie. What does Kiba have on his head, is it a cat hat? OMG.
> 
> I've been running the left and middle image on the PCs through some filters, but I can't find anything worth of posting.
> 
> ...


Naruto's stool is closer and Sasuke is leaning down so him being seen taller than the rest might still fit. 


Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Today I wondered about the movie's title and I think that maybe it could be the name of the novel that AU Jiraiya called his first book after. So instead of it being called "The Tale of the Gutsy Ninja" it'll be called "Road to Ninja" and with it's protagonist called Menma.
> 
> Just a thought.


That could work.


----------



## Addy (Jul 11, 2012)

Foster said:


> They posted this one picture on Twitter. With some sort of picture (Kiba, Sai or Sasuke? and Naruto)
> 
> ビデオ編集中！ てか、画が映ってるやん！ by遠距離週末婚希望 ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷


lol    

sasuke looks like he is taking a dump 

computer screen has itachi in it


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 11, 2012)

Such fanservice! ROFLrofl  :rofl

oh man, the fanart that will ensue because of this


----------



## Addy (Jul 11, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> Such fanservice! ROFLrofl  :rofl
> 
> oh man, the fanart that will ensue because of this



to be fair, most naruto readers (at least on this site) fantasize of sasuke or naruto rapping each other in the anus 

fan 1: sasuke, prepare your anus.
fan 2: sasuke is gay for naruto.
fan 3: naruto is gay for sasuke.

really, the readers brought this on themselves :rofl

anyway, if orochimaru watches this movie, he will bust out the tatsuke sword like this:


yelling "sasuke, your ass is mine kukuku"


----------



## Hariti (Jul 11, 2012)

Foster said:


> They posted this one picture on Twitter. With some sort of picture (Kiba, Sai or Sasuke? and Naruto)
> 
> ビデオ編集中！ てか、画が映ってるやん！ by遠距離週末婚希望 ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷



What the actual hell?
Dear God,this movie...


----------



## santanico (Jul 11, 2012)

Foster said:


> They posted this one picture on Twitter. With some sort of picture (Kiba, Sai or Sasuke? and Naruto)
> 
> ビデオ編集中！ てか、画が映ってるやん！ by遠距離週末婚希望 ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷



oh my lawd


----------



## FrayedThread (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh, the fan serivice


----------



## Addy (Jul 11, 2012)

naked cat kiba


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 11, 2012)

All this time we were being prepared for the girls' bath scene... and now we get this. God damn you, movie.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 11, 2012)

Omg Omg Omg I just saw Sasukes ass   


I just can't this is too much I love the anime team I love them just toooooooo much


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, if they were going to exploit the girls they better be equal about it and give us the guys for the female fans lol. I hate when anime only thinks through the perspective of straight men. At least this movie is broader than that.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 11, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> Well, if they were going to exploit the girls they better be equal about it and give us the guys for the female fans lol. I hate when anime only thinks though the perspective of straight men. At least this movie is broader than that.



I agree with this.Kishimoto always cared for the girls or himselfgetting fanservice too.

Sasuke has a cute ass


----------



## Athena (Jul 11, 2012)

Ooh goodie, DOSE ASSES 

Sasuke is so smexy sitting like that... what a pleasant view 

Oh, all the fanservice... this is gonna be GOOOOOOD!!!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 11, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> All this time we were being prepared for the girls' bath scene... and now we get this. God damn you, movie.


I am disappoint.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 11, 2012)

Dat ass. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kusa (Jul 11, 2012)

But it would be better if they were standing


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 11, 2012)

OMG, Sasuke has cakes.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 11, 2012)

Ksihi wrote this movie alright.


----------



## Talis (Jul 11, 2012)

Can someone confirm already whether Tobi gets revealed in the movie or not?


----------



## Aiku (Jul 11, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rock Lee comercial highres + different shots_





ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> And since everyone is interested in the Naruto SD thing:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyd0vaRoVsw[/YOUTUBE]



OH THAT IS SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Foster said:


> They posted this one picture on Twitter. With some sort of picture (Kiba, Sai or Sasuke? and Naruto)
> 
> ビデオ編集中！ てか、画が映ってるやん！ by遠距離週末婚希望 ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷



DEAR GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SASUKE'S BUTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'D NEVER THOUGHT I'D LIVE TO SEE THE DAY WHERE I WOULD ACTUALLY SEE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

MY DREAMS ARE COMING TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 11, 2012)

Sasuke has such a slim and girly figure when compared to all the other guys. Even his skin tone is rather girly.^^

Perhaps Naruto and Oro are not gay after all LOL.

Still, hopefully the plot will focus more on character interactions and fighting rather than shameless fan service though...


----------



## Lovely (Jul 11, 2012)

^ Sasuke's just paler than Naruto and Kiba, who have a slight tan to their skin tone.


----------



## Nagiza (Jul 11, 2012)

I seriously couldn't stop laughing for a few minutes after I saw Sasuke's ass.


----------



## Fay (Jul 11, 2012)

Foster said:


> They posted this one picture on Twitter. With some sort of picture (Kiba, Sai or Sasuke? and Naruto)
> 
> ビデオ編集中！ てか、画が映ってるやん！ by遠距離週末婚希望 ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷



Sasuke has a cute manly butt :33. Gotta love Kishi, giving us fanservice like that  eventhough they're only 16

Where's Kiba's penor?


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 11, 2012)

^ between his legs, I presume. In the tradition of "conveniently placed" hair, body parts, shrubbery.



Addy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Kiba? He's there too ya know. 

I was actually thinking more along the lines of single character pics, like naked![insert character] in a towel or sensual bath pose! fanart, but um... yeah, that too


----------



## ch1p (Jul 11, 2012)

Fay said:


> Where's Kiba's penor?



That not showing up can happen. The balls, though, there's no excuse why they aren't there from that angle.


----------



## Fay (Jul 11, 2012)

takL said:


> yea n that's not just on pixiv or 2ch.
> 
> the whole SD ad is mocking those clich?s in jp film ads.
> "the entire village cried"-daily konoha (quoting
> ...



Maybe a dumb question, but what is SD ?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _My Comments_ 





ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Well you got me there. But for the most part, Tobi looks and sounds like a guy though /zaru
> 
> And since everyone is interested in the Naruto SD thing:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyd0vaRoVsw[/YOUTUBE]



Zetsu 




calimike said:


> @naruto_movie tweeted ただいまNARUTOの監修会中デラ! ナンジャタウンのポスター色校監修中デラ。 楽しそうデラ。 ぴえろデラ神



Zetsu




Foster said:


> They posted this one picture on Twitter. With some sort of picture (Kiba, Sai or Sasuke? and Naruto) /lmao
> 
> ビデオ編集中! てか、画が映ってるやん! by遠距離週末婚希望 ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷



Naked butts




Ch1p said:


> On other news, fuck yeah. /awesome I know it's late, but we FINALLY get this in HD.



Shino exterminating Bugs?



Zetsu





I shall have sex with this movie once it comes out...it's just too awesome to pass up on. This shall be the first movie I'll watch as well, from what I read, it'll be a good mind fuck.


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jul 11, 2012)

Naruto SD is short for Naruto SD: Rock Lee no seishun full power.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 11, 2012)

Yup.....Kishi definitely had say on that scene since he prefers drawing naked men instead !

As for Sasuke being pale....well, Kishi did say that Sasuke's design was meant to be based as a pretty boy so....he has paler skin.  In anime, females and pretty boys generally have lighter skin tones than most of the stereotypical men (unless the female is active in sports or combat or is of a different ethnic background).

Japan still prefers the _bihaku_ style on most females and certain males.


----------



## Aiku (Jul 11, 2012)

I LOVE HOW THE GUY IN THE PICTURE IS STARING INTENTLY AT SASUKE'S BUTT.


----------



## Fay (Jul 11, 2012)

BiggsDarklighter said:


> Naruto SD is short for Naruto SD: Rock Lee no seishun full power.



Thanx !


Aiku said:


> I LOVE HOW THE GUY IN THE PICTURE IS STARING INTENTLY AT SASUKE'S BUTT.



Can we blame him ?


----------



## Aiku (Jul 11, 2012)

Fay said:


> Can we blame him ?



NOPE. 

WE'RE ALL STARING AT IT TOO. :ho


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 11, 2012)

You can definitely tell this movie will be the ultimate fanservice.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you Kishi for the beautiful fanservice. Seeing my NaruSasupek naked together are shall never forget. You and the anime team are wonder people.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 11, 2012)

omg this movie is like a doujinshi sprang to life.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2012)

What is this  .


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Jul 11, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> Such fanservice! ROFLrofl  :rofl
> 
> oh man, the fanart that will ensue because of this



Our fandom has quick artists... the fanart should be starting any moment now.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 11, 2012)

Aiku said:


> I LOVE HOW THE GUY IN THE PICTURE IS STARING INTENTLY AT SASUKE'S BUTT.


He's gonna win the butt of the year award after this.


----------



## Aiku (Jul 11, 2012)

ShurikenGirl7 said:


> Our fandom has quick artists... the fanart should be starting any moment now.



OH HECK YES I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



•Rinoa• said:


> He's gonna win the butt of the year award after this.



OF COURSE. :ho

HIS BUTT IS GORGEOUS AFTER ALL.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 11, 2012)

No love for Naruto 

more for me


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 11, 2012)

lol I love both butts. Thank you anime team.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 11, 2012)

I love naked Sauce.


----------



## Aiku (Jul 11, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> No love for Naruto
> 
> more for me



HIS BUTT IS FABULOUS AS WELL. 



T7 Bateman said:


> lol I love both butts. Thank you anime team.





Raiden said:


> I love naked Sauce.


----------



## gus3 (Jul 11, 2012)

Please tell me there's one for the women's bath too. Please.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 11, 2012)

omg...imagine the fangirls screaming in the theaters during this scene 


i cant help but stare at sasuke's butt


----------



## Jaga (Jul 12, 2012)

gus3 said:


> Please tell me there's one for the women's bath too. Please.



i want to see the new hinata at the bath


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 12, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From Ohana, next week's WSJ movie info:
> 
> _315 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/07/11(水) 19:38:03.36 ID:3RFyL07sP
> 敵の設定画だよ。
> ...



Dear God...filler villians?! 

Filler asses have my approval though.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 12, 2012)

The bath scene...

It's probably the turning point for Naruto in the movie.

It's only after seeing no physical 'reaction' from Sasuke that he's finally convinced he's trapped in a Genjutsu!

LOL


----------



## Rain (Jul 12, 2012)

damn, is this gonna suck


----------



## Norngpinky (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh nekkid Sauce goodness ;> 

Gotta love the fanservice, yes yes.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 12, 2012)

How bout some fanservice for the guys hmm?


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 12, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> How bout some fanservice for the guys hmm?



Well...


*Spoiler*: __ 






There should be a bath scene with the girls, there is this picture with ino 



AND one with TenTen 



And let us not forget about shizune now 



Not to mention hinata's new look..



And this


----------



## FrayedThread (Jul 12, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> No love for Naruto
> 
> more for me



Oh, but I'm enjoying both


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 12, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Well...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sakura's pajama shorts are shaped like a pumpkin, which are casual wear that only little girls wear.....

Cute?  Probably......Sexy? No !


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 12, 2012)

wow...they posted this on the twitter...what is it?

★7/28初日舞台挨拶決定！★なんと、TOHOシネマズ錦糸町での舞台挨拶をTOHOシネマズ梅田・TOHOシネマズ岡南へ同時中継します！詳しくはこちらへ→ link


----------



## Benzaiten (Jul 12, 2012)

ew sasuke's butt 



ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Well you got me there. But for the most part, Tobi looks and sounds like a guy though
> 
> And since everyone is interested in the Naruto SD thing:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyd0vaRoVsw[/YOUTUBE]



so damn adorable


----------



## mayumi (Jul 12, 2012)

Naruto's butt looks manly. The fact that he is not so pale and girly looking makes it look hot.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 12, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> wow...they posted this on the twitter...what is it?
> 
> ★7/28初日舞台挨拶決定！★なんと、TOHOシネマズ錦糸町での舞台挨拶をTOHOシネマズ梅田・TOHOシネマズ岡南へ同時中継します！詳しくはこちらへ→ link



Sounds like Kishi is going to answer questions from fans.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jul 12, 2012)

Foster said:


> They posted this one picture on Twitter. With some sort of picture (Kiba, Sai or Sasuke? and Naruto)
> 
> ビデオ編集中！ てか、画が映ってるやん！ by遠距離週末婚希望 ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷


Naruto's butt is the best

Everyone else can go home


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 12, 2012)

I like no one's butt.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 12, 2012)

lol, what the heck.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 12, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> wow...they posted this on the twitter...what is it?



Nothing much.

_"It's been decided that there will be some opening day stage greetings! The stage greeting at Toho Cinemas Kinshicho will be recorded simultaneously with the ones at Toho Cinemas Umeda and Toho Cinemas Okanami. For more information please go here: link."_


By the way... I was looking up the titles and summaries for the next couple of episodes of Rock Lee Springtime of Youth, and this is what I found on 2ch (source unconfirmed):


「三つ巴の料理ショー」
リーがテンテンいのサクラに料理対決をするように仕向ける
ガイ先生を薄くするのです
詳細不明

「劇場版ナルトが公開なのです」
ある映画情報の載った漫画雑誌を取り合いリーとテンテンが争う
すると二人は突然白い光に包まれて?

_"The three tomoe cooking show!"
Lee induces TenTen, Ino and Sakura to have a cooking showdown.
This thins Gai-sensei down.
Details unknown. 

"The Naruto movie opening to the public!"
Lee and TenTen compete with each other while scrambling for a manga magazine containing some movie information.
At which point, the two are suddenly engulfed in a white light..._


...could this be another movie promotion?


----------



## takL (Jul 12, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Sounds like Kishi is going to answer questions from fans.



yep kish and the voice actors are to be there at kinshicho theatre for the premier of the movie. that will be relayed to 2 other toho theatres live and they will answer questions from the audience at those 3 theatres.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 12, 2012)

Lol, such preoccupation with butts in this thread. (lol @ 0:55 and on) 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBkJYnLjsaw[/YOUTUBE]



mayumi said:


> Naruto's butt looks manly. The fact that he is not so pale and girly looking makes it look hot.





Benzaiten said:


> Naruto's butt is the best
> 
> Everyone else can go home


NF: a place wherein exist enjoyable discussions on the finer qualities of fictional manbutts.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 12, 2012)

takL said:


> yep kish and the voice actors are to be there at kinshicho theatre for the premier of the movie. that will be relayed to 2 other toho theatres live and they will answer questions from the audience at those 3 theatres.



LOL I am betting the one with kishi is gonna be smack full packed 
Is it near you? or too far away.


----------



## takL (Jul 12, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> LOL I am betting the one with kishi is gonna be smack full packed
> Is it near you? or too far away.



quite far. those therters are in kinshicho in tokyo, umeda in osaka(the nearest to me) and kohnan in Okayama (where kishs from)


----------



## ryz (Jul 12, 2012)

takL said:


> quite far. those therters are in kinshicho in tokyo, umeda in osaka(the nearest to me) and kohnan in Okayama (where kishs from)


I say we start the "Fund TAKL to go see Kishi" fundraiser

Maybe would could do kickstarter:

Pledge $100 or more and Takl will ask a question of your choice from Kishi!


----------



## takL (Jul 12, 2012)

thanks ryz! but please dont. cos not every question can be answered and  i really dont think i can make it to the early saturday morning show.  pika on the other hand is more closer to the osaka site then me.


anyhoo the butt fever is subsided now, right?

kish quotes from the Da Vinci article

"At first I declined the offer saying I was too occupied with the (manga) serial to do it but once I started I got geared up and ended up pouring as much energies to it as to the manga. Because I cut no corners (/didnt slack off) at all, I made pretty unreasonable demands on the producing staff tho…"

"for instance this girl is quiet and shy in the original manga and she is an unpredictably daring personality in the film. so I think the contents of the movie can provide the fans of the manga with another fun as well as the people who dont know the original manga with full of enjoyment. "

"because the fans are frank, their responses make me realize many things. For example in vol 53 I draw a chap cover of Naruto having slept in trying to leave for school through a window with a slice of bread in his mouth. Behind Naruto are the angry mother, Kushina and his father, Minato with a 'oh boy' look. that however is an impossible scene in reality because i took the parents off of Naruto without deep consideration already when I set up the serial as i was still young and single. The cover met with great response from the fans who care parentless Naruto saying 'im so happy for Naruto!'.
While I can't get the parents who are no more to appear in the serial, I can in a film. I myself love films about parents and children and I always wanted to properly depict Narutos feelings toward his parents and his parents' feelings toward Naruto someday that I feel that with the film I managed to give the fans something back for what I had received from them."


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 12, 2012)

takL you are awesome for translating all that. I am with the fans that Kishi heard from that color page of Naruto and his parents was great. I loved it I was happy for Naruto and sad to see the life he could have had. Glad they are doing this movie.


----------



## Aleeight (Jul 12, 2012)

takL said:


> kish quotes from the Da Vinci article
> 
> "At first I declined the offer saying I was too occupied with the (manga) serial to do it but once I started I got geared up and ended up pouring as much energies to it as to the manga. Because I cut no corners (/didnt slack off) at all, I made pretty unreasonable demands on the producing staff tho…"
> 
> "for instance this girl is quiet and shy in the original manga and she is an unpredictably daring personality in the film. so I think the contents of the movie can provide the fans of the manga with another fun as well as the people who dont know the original manga with full of enjoyment. "


Hinata pek Yeah, thank you Kishimoto!



> "because the fans are frank, their responses make me realize many things.


 


> For example in vol 53 I draw a chap cover of Naruto having slept in trying to leave for school through a window with a slice of bread in his mouth. Behind Naruto are the angry mother, Kushina and his father, Minato with a 'oh boy' look. that however is an impossible scene in reality because i took the parents off of Naruto without deep consideration already when I set up the serial as i was still young and single. The cover met with great response from the fans who care parentless Naruto saying 'im so happy for Naruto!'.
> While I can't get the parents who are no more to appear in the serial, I can in a film. I myself love films about parents and children and I always wanted to properly depict Narutos feelings toward his parents and his parents' feelings toward Naruto someday that I feel that with the film I managed to give the fans something back for what I had received from them."


I've wanted something like this to happen since Naruto first pictured the Fourth Hokage's face on the monument with reverence. Then, I wanted it more when it became pretty clear that Naruto's was his son. Kushina was introduced and the picture became clearer but then the sadness grew even more. So thank you Kishimoto...I am glad your own happiness in life has translated to your manga and now into the movie.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jul 12, 2012)

Foster said:


> They posted this one picture on Twitter. With some sort of picture (Kiba, Sai or Sasuke? and Naruto)
> 
> ビデオ編集中! てか、画が映ってるやん! by遠距離週末婚希望 ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷


I don't like to see any butts in the anime ..


mayumi said:


> Naruto's butt looks manly. The fact that he is not so* pale* and girly looking makes it look hot.



So there's no pale males at the real world!!! ..


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 12, 2012)

woah, kishi might get a lot of manga questions in the premiere, cant wait


----------



## FrayedThread (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## 8 (Jul 12, 2012)

sasuke's ass is like the last thing i would want to see animated.


----------



## Bender (Jul 12, 2012)

@Frayedthread

You dick, now my mind is defiled.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 12, 2012)

8 said:


> sasuke's ass is like the last thing i would want to see animated.



This, for the love of god please this.


----------



## zlatko (Jul 12, 2012)

Shure sasuke's ass raises this much comotion if i show my ass then someone yell's put you pants back you baboon


----------



## FrayedThread (Jul 12, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Frayedthread
> 
> You dick, now my mind is defiled.



**


----------



## Addy (Jul 12, 2012)

is it just me or does sasuke look like he is fapping in that pic?


----------



## Fay (Jul 12, 2012)

Addy said:


> is it just me or does sasuke look like he is fapping in that pic?



Eww no, Sasuke doesn't fap


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 12, 2012)

Fay said:


> Eww no, Sasuke doesn't fap


Nanpa!Sauce might 

Looks like Kiba is watching him. There is a rivalry triangle there. Maybe they're comparing. Isn't that what guys do?


----------



## Fay (Jul 12, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> Looks like Kiba is watching him. There is a rivalry triangle there. Maybe they're comparing. Isn't that what guys do?



Comparing dicks ? Kishi better write Sai into the scene then, so we know the winner :ho


----------



## Revolution (Jul 12, 2012)

This is one of the big differences between American and Japanese audiences, who are use to this sort of thing.  Americans go bat crazy when they see someone's naked backside.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 12, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


>


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> This is one of the big differences between American and Japanese audiences, who are use to this sort of thing.  Americans go bat crazy when they see someone's naked backside.



I think this thread is proof of such.


----------



## Fay (Jul 12, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> This is one of the big differences between American and Japanese audiences, who are use to this sort of thing.  Americans go bat crazy when they see someone's naked backside.



Not everyone here is from the US...I live in Europe


----------



## ch1p (Jul 12, 2012)

I feel like I'm too old for the turn this thread made.


----------



## Bender (Jul 12, 2012)

Addy said:


> is it just me or does sasuke look like he is fapping in that pic?



Yeah it kinda does.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks, TakL! 



takL said:


> because i took the parents off of Naruto without deep consideration already when I set up the serial as i was still young and single.



...does anyone else feel a little... sad for Kishi's parents?

I mean, from the way Kishi talks in his interviews, it's like the thought that a child might miss his parents never even crossed his mind before he became a dad.

Did he really need to have a child himself to notice that fact? What about his own parents? Did he hate them or something? O_o


----------



## Saunion (Jul 12, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Thanks, TakL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's kind of mindboggling. I'm starting to wonder if Kishimoto doesn't have some sort of medical condition, like autism. He honestly doesn't seem to have a very solid understanding of human relationships. Which is ironic given how his main theme is supposed to be "bonds".


----------



## ch1p (Jul 12, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> ...does anyone else feel a little... sad for Kishi's parents?
> 
> I mean, from the way Kishi talks in his interviews, it's like the thought that a child might miss his parents never even crossed his mind before he became a dad.
> 
> Did he really need to have a child himself to notice that fact? What about his own parents? Did he hate them or something? O_o



I said this before when he mentioned something similar, he sounds as much clueless and brattish as Sakura did in chapter 3.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 12, 2012)

Fay said:


> Comparing dicks ? Kishi better write Sai into the scene then, so we know the winner :ho


Oh Sai  

I wonder if he'll be a social butterfly in the movie. I...can't imagine. 



Sarahmint said:


> This is one of the big differences between American and Japanese audiences, who are use to this sort of thing.  Americans go bat crazy when they see someone's naked backside.


No kidding  There was even fangirling over the fraction of a second in one of the old OPs where Sasuke appears to be more than shirtless. Like, someone actually took a snapshot to "prove" he was naked, like it's a big deal. 



Ch1p said:


> I feel like I'm too old for the turn this thread made.


Look on the bright side: At least people aren't talking about pairings anymore. 

Back on track:


> I myself love films about parents and children and I always wanted to properly depict Narutos feelings toward his parents and his parents' feelings toward Naruto someday that I feel that with the film I managed to give the fans something back for what I had received from them."


It will be fun (and sad) to see Naruto having some parent-child scenes, but I wonder if the movie can really expound on this in a way the manga hasn't already covered well enough.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 12, 2012)

Not sure if this is connected to the movie. Its cute anyway:


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 12, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Thanks, TakL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He mentioned that along with his brother, his dad used to play Dragon Quest with him. And they still talk about it, I think. It was in the early notes in the manga.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 12, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Not sure if this is connected to the movie. Its cute anyway:



It's from a Shonen Jump Illustration Exhibition, whatever that means. Pictures of that were prowling around before the movie was even announced, so I have to say that it's unrelated to it.

But it is cute. 




*Spoiler*: _individuals_


----------



## Olivia (Jul 12, 2012)

I know it has been mentioned, but I forgot, but does anyone know what the song is for this movie and has it been released?


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jul 13, 2012)

The theme song for RtN is "Sore Dewa Mata Ashita" by ASIAN KUNG-FU GENERATION.


----------



## Addy (Jul 13, 2012)

Fay said:


> Eww no, Sasuke doesn't fap



true but........ this not sasuke. it's AU sasuke


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 13, 2012)

Sakiyomi Jan Bang! just finished.

According to 2ch, this is more or less what Kishi said about Sakura during his short interview:

_Her parents haven't appeared until now, though he would have liked to write some scenes with them arguing (with their daughter).
While he was writing the manga, (in his mind) he had an image for them, but he lost the right timing to make them appear.
He thought that at this late point, probably no one would be interested in them - but he still decided to make them appear in the movie._

During the interview they showed some sketches of Sakura's parents', and Kishi colouring the Sasuke/Naruto picture he'd been drawing the last time.

Next week, he'll talk about the characters who gave him the most trouble.


----------



## ladygt93 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you very much mezzomarinaio for the translation


----------



## Jaga (Jul 13, 2012)

found the video interview with kishi about sakura!! 


[YOUTUBE]PtEfiYhdK74[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 13, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Sakiyomi Jan Bang! just finished.
> 
> According to 2ch, this is more or less what Kishi said about Sakura during his short interview:
> 
> ...



I loled 

Thanks for the translation. Looking forward for characters who gave Kishi the most trouble.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 13, 2012)

Jaga said:


> found the video interview with kishi about sakura!!



Thank you. 

Rough translation of the subs (since at the moment I can't hear the sound):

_"Up until now, I hadn't written anything about Sakura's parents... but I would have liked to write some scenes with them arguing back and forth with their daughter. While writing the serialized story, in my mind I had an image of them - but I never found the right timing to make them appear. So I thought that would be it - because at that point, even if I made them appear, no one would be interested in them. That's the reason why they haven't appeared at all. But this time, in the movie, I could finally pick them up... I could finally make them appear, which made me feel refreshed."_


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's the interview in better quality:



Backup link if Videobam's slow: FlatFileHost

I kinda wish these interviews were longer though xP


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 13, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> I kinda wish these interviews were longer though xP



Well, in the special DVD there's also supposed to be a Kishi interview - where he'll answer some of the questions provided by the fans on Twitter. Plus I think there will be a few more interviews in various magazines (CUT, Otonafami, ecc.), so we'll see. 

P.S. Thank you as always. 

Anyway, here's another poster which I cut badly XD and a few cards (I think meant as advertisement for Lawson):


----------



## Faustus (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh, look, there is even fanservice for me:

Who would expected this? Should watch the movie.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 13, 2012)

Do they wear anything under those fish nets?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 13, 2012)

Keep up the updates. 

Naruto and Sakura looked rather derpy but It's a great poster


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 13, 2012)

...oh God. XD

I just noticed something in the  with the miracle battle cards.

Apparently, if you buy two Oyatsu Goro snacks at Lawson, with the receipt you'll be able to partecipate in a lottery with an original Sasuke Chara T-shirt as the prize.


----------



## takL (Jul 13, 2012)

oyatugoro(tea time) snacks.

kish will appear in a NHK morning show 'asaichi' on Friday next week. 
also  says their next issue carrys a long interview with kish 



Faustus said:


> Oh, look, there is even fanservice for me:
> 
> Who would expected this? Should watch the movie.



check the date,mate. i dont think shes in the movie.


----------



## Nagiza (Jul 13, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Well, in the special DVD there's also supposed to be a Kishi interview - where he'll answer some of the questions provided by the fans on Twitter. Plus I think there will be a few more interviews in various magazines (CUT, Otonafami, ecc.), so we'll see.
> 
> P.S. Thank you as always.
> 
> Anyway, here's another poster which I cut badly XD and a few cards (I think meant as advertisement for Lawson):



That poster sorta makes me miss the old Team 7.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jul 13, 2012)

Jaga said:


> found the video interview with kishi about sakura!!
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PtEfiYhdK74[/YOUTUBE]


Thanks for the video..
Thanks Mezzo for translation ..wished he had spoken more about Sakura..


mezzomarinaio said:


> P.S. Thank you as always.
> 
> Anyway, here's another poster which I cut badly XD and a few cards (I think meant as advertisement for Lawson):



Thanks for the poster pek..
Team 7 again ..
That not Sasuke I used to see..weird to me..


----------



## Addy (Jul 13, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> ...oh God. XD
> 
> I just noticed something in the  with the miracle battle cards.
> 
> Apparently, if you buy two Oyatsu Goro snacks at Lawson, with the receipt you'll be able to partecipate in a lottery with an original Sasuke Chara T-shirt as the prize.



shirt with sasuke's ass would sell


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 13, 2012)

Love my Team 7pek. At least we get them in the movie. Hopefully later in the manga.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 13, 2012)

I love how every time I go to 2chan to see Naruto threads, there's invariably a Dreamcast reference. <3


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 13, 2012)

Vino said:


> Do they wear anything under those fish nets?



I've been wondering that for years especially with Anko. Probably not with Anko since she always wears her coat over her fishnet shirt and it covers where her nipples are. In the Fuu sketch, it looks like she's wearing underwear in her fishnet pants.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 13, 2012)

Jumping on the Team 7 nostalgia bandwagon pek
except Sasuke is bizarro xD



Addy said:


> shirt with sasuke's ass would sell


Just you wait. Some fan is going to make a such a t-shirt using one of those make-your-own shirt websites and sell them at Comic-Con


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 13, 2012)

Foster said:


> They posted this one picture on Twitter. With some sort of picture (Kiba, Sai or Sasuke? and Naruto)
> 
> ビデオ編集中！ てか、画が映ってるやん！ by遠距離週末婚希望 ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷


What the fuck is Kiba wearing on his head?

I think...I think I may punch something.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 13, 2012)

Another photo of the script from Twitter.



I can read very little myself, but this is what a poster on 2ch could make out of it:


_Shikamaru, while leaning towards him. "What!?"
An explosion in the distance that just misses Shikamaru and Ino.
In the forest, at the roots of a huge tree, the ground is enveloped by smoke.
Slowly, the smoke fades away to reveal Kazuku's fallen figure.
Then, Hidan's figure jumps off the huge tree. He stands in the way, trying to protect Kazuku.
Sasori also advances towards him.
Naruto raises his head quickly and takes out ......... "I won't run away, and I won't hide! Come at me, you bastards!"
Heavenly Pain comes running with a kunai in his hand, and Naruto draws in his chin firmly.
The Akatsuki member slashes at Naruto's steps. Naruto jumps up.
Naruto jumps in the air. "Also, my name is..."_


TakL, if you want to have a go at it too...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks epic


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 13, 2012)

Sounds like Naruto is fighting all the Akatsuki at once this is what I've been wanting to see how he fights againsts Sasori, Hidan and Deidara.


----------



## Combine (Jul 13, 2012)

I just noticed in the most recent scan from Jump that the art of Shino has him wielding a bug sprayer. That's certainly an interesting change. What's his power going to be if he doesn't like bugs?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 13, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> ...oh God. XD
> 
> I just noticed something in the  with the miracle battle cards.
> 
> Apparently, if you buy two Oyatsu Goro snacks at Lawson, with the receipt you'll be able to partecipate in a lottery with an original Sasuke Chara T-shirt as the prize.


gimme one with naekd sauce


----------



## 8 (Jul 13, 2012)

Combine said:


> I just noticed in the most recent scan from Jump that the art of Shino has him wielding a bug sprayer. That's certainly an interesting change. What's his power going to be if he doesn't like bugs?




he'll be an exterminator. his clan specializes on exterminating bugs. and their bug exterminating tools can be used for combat.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 13, 2012)

takL said:


> oyatugoro(tea time) snacks.
> 
> kish will appear in a NHK morning show 'asaichi' on Friday next week.
> also  says their next issue carrys a long interview with kish
> ...



LOL and that even Rhymed!

Hey TakL, are those snacks any good? Will you try to get the t-shirt?


----------



## Deadway (Jul 13, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Another photo of the script from Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought I'd never see the day.


----------



## Fay (Jul 13, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Rough translation of the subs (since at the moment I can't hear the sound):
> 
> _"Up until now, I hadn't written anything about Sakura's parents... but I would have liked to write some scenes with them arguing back and forth with their daughter. While writing the serialized story, in my mind I had an image of them - but I never found the right timing to make them appear. So I thought that would be it - because at that point, even if I made them appear, no one would be interested in them. That's the reason why they haven't appeared at all. But this time, in the movie, I could finally pick them up... I could finally make them appear, which made me feel refreshed."_


Thank you. Well, now we know why they didn't appear in the manga. Things like that happen to all authors at some point, so no hard feelings for Kishi !



mezzomarinaio said:


> Well, in the special DVD there's also supposed to be a Kishi interview - where he'll answer some of the questions provided by the fans on Twitter. Plus I think there will be a few more interviews in various magazines (CUT, Otonafami, ecc.), so we'll see.
> 
> P.S. Thank you as always.
> 
> Anyway, here's another poster which I cut badly XD and a few cards (I think meant as advertisement for Lawson):


Team 7 laughing together <3 pek So cute 

I just realized how much taller the boys are compared to Sakura 

And lol at charaSuke getting his own shirt, seems like AU Sasuke is rather popular


----------



## Whirlpool (Jul 13, 2012)

Faustus said:


> Oh, look, there is even fanservice for me:
> 
> Who would expected this? Should watch the movie.



Fu will be in this movie


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 13, 2012)

The Twitter image posted of the six video tapes appears to show the completed masters of the movie and their running times.


*Spoiler*: __ 









R6-1 15:50
R6-2 18:43
R6-3 20:10
R6-4 20:03
R6-5 16:46
R6-6 18:16

total 109:48 (1 hour 49 minutes 48 seconds)


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 13, 2012)

I am all for Sasuke ass,fuck the rest.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 13, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> The Twitter image posted of the six video tapes appears to show the completed masters of the movie and their running times.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Good...now someone steal them. 



> Fu will be in this movie



I believe the sketches were for the manga according to the date. Not the movie.


----------



## geG (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah most of those sketches posted were general anime character design sketches


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 13, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> The Twitter image posted of the six video tapes appears to show the completed masters of the movie and their running times.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


That's a bit longer than most of the other movies, huh?


----------



## Olivia (Jul 13, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> Good...now someone steal them.



 **


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Jul 13, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> ...oh God. XD
> 
> I just noticed something in the  with the miracle battle cards.
> 
> Apparently, if you buy two Oyatsu Goro snacks at Lawson, with the receipt you'll be able to partecipate in a lottery with an original Sasuke Chara T-shirt as the prize.



AU Sasuke t-shirt is  , but I still think he's adorable!  




Addy said:


> shirt with sasuke's ass would sell



you know it


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 14, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> That's a bit longer than most of the other movies, huh?



Think the first three Shippuden movies were around 1:35, the fourth around 1:25 and the fifth around 1:40, so it seems this one should be the longest. Not sure if they are also including a short OVA of some type before the new film but if they do the whole screening could potentially be over 2 hours.


----------



## MinatoRider (Jul 14, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


>



The Team 7 that never was.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 14, 2012)

The cover for the soundtrack for the movie!!

[/URL]


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 14, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Sakiyomi Jan Bang! just finished.
> 
> According to 2ch, this is more or less what Kishi said about Sakura during his short interview:
> 
> ...


Almost forgiven, at least found a way to bring them public ... 


mezzomarinaio said:


> ...oh God. XD
> 
> I just noticed something in the  with the miracle battle cards.
> 
> Apparently, if you buy two Oyatsu Goro snacks at Lawson, with the receipt you'll be able to partecipate in a lottery with an original Sasuke Chara T-shirt as the prize.


Sasuke sells... 

We will be able to hear Noriaki Sugiyama with a flirty voice.


mezzomarinaio said:


> Well, in the special DVD there's also supposed to be a Kishi interview - where he'll answer some of the questions provided by the fans on Twitter. Plus I think there will be a few more interviews in various magazines (CUT, Otonafami, ecc.), so we'll see.
> 
> P.S. Thank you as always.
> 
> Anyway, here's another poster which I cut badly XD and a few cards (I think meant as advertisement for Lawson):


Team 7


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 14, 2012)

•Rinoa• said:


> We will be able to hear Noriaki Sugiyama with a flirty voice.



That will surely be interesting  Noriaki Sugiyama was a guest of honor in anime convention in my country. Too bad I didn't get a chance to ask him questions during the audience questions part, I would've asked him what it was like to voice act a playboy Sasuke instead of the crazy one.  

I can't wait for the new soundtrack  



> Track 7. Boy Friends



I can see where this is going.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 14, 2012)

Road to Ninja x HMV campaign

_All the targeted items will come with a special privilege!

The first people to buy a targeted Naruto-related product such as the 'Naruto Greatest Hits!!!!!' CD listed below or the 61th volume of the Naruto manga, will receive as a present the 'Naruto x HMV painted stickers'!

A dream collaboration with Naruto wearing the HMV polo shirt!_

Here is a sample image of the stickers:





The first people to buy the 61th volume of the Naruto manga will receive a special comic with their purchase!

_A brief summary of the article:

The 61th volume of the Naruto manga will exceptionally start being sold on July 27th, the day preceding the release of the new movie.

As a commemoration for this release, the first people to buy the volume in the targeted shops of the campaign will also receive a special one-volume comic called 'Naruto - Maki no Nin'.

In the special volume 'Naruto - Maki no Nin' people will find a special manga drawn by Masashi Kishimoto linked to 'Road to Ninja - Naruto the Movie' (that will be published in the 34th volume of Weekly Shonen Jump, sold on July 23th).

Furthermore, they will also be able to enjoy a long interview with Masashi Kishimoto to be found only in this book, plus many of his sketches, the plan following the path of the main character Naruto, and so on - it will become a complete volume covering both the movie and the original work.

Please be careful, because this book will be distributed only in the bookshops targeted by the campaign. Also, since the book will be given only to those who arrive first, once the volumes are finished the distribution will be terminated.

To know which shops are affiliated with the campaign and thus will be carrying the book, please check the Shueisha official site ()._

The special comic cover:


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 14, 2012)

I want that book!


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 14, 2012)

Better quality image of the next issue preview.


----------



## Addy (Jul 14, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Better quality image of the next issue preview.



naruto in the bath "i miss the old sasuke "


----------



## ryz (Jul 14, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Better quality image of the next issue preview.



So... Naruto and Hinata are in a onsen, and Naruto is talking about Sasuke, and Hinata can hear through the bamboo partition...

That's my guess.

Takl and Mezz, want to take a shot?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 14, 2012)

When can i buy dvd.I think this is the only one that i will ever buy.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 14, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Better quality image of the next issue preview.



Thank you. 

I'm sure TakL will be able to read it better, but from what I can see...

In the picture on the right, Naruto is saying "Wait a moment! Thick Eyebrows isn't a person like that!". The other two images are cut off, so I can only see 'but' and 'to'. XD

On the left, I think the Lee picture has the words 'is remaining' written on it. On the Sasuke flashback picture, I can see 'He...' but then it gets too blurry for me to read.

And I think Tobi is saying something about his first necessity being that of researching what the person that is to be trapped desires...?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 14, 2012)

So basically....will this "bonus" chapter suppose to promote the film by giving a prelude on what is to come in the beginning of the movie?


I think Kishi got the onsen setting from the bathing cover art he did last year.....


----------



## insane111 (Jul 14, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> When can i buy dvd.I think this is the only one that i will ever buy.



Late April


----------



## Fay (Jul 14, 2012)

Naruto thinking about Sasuke while he's bathing , well at least in his ideal world they can finally take a bath together .


----------



## ch1p (Jul 14, 2012)

Uhmmm so all the scenes are from an onsen scene except the first. Naruto thinks of the old Sasuke, because the new one doesn't fit, thinks of Lee as well and this is important, he mentions him in the third person... so that means Lee isn't there with them in the onsen. AU!Lee is the only one which we haven't had any information. BUT WHY. It's going to be awesome? I hope so!  Why do you tease me like this Kishimoto...  I want to see him. I want to see what he's like. I can't wait for next week!


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 14, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> I want that book!


 Me too!


----------



## mayumi (Jul 14, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Better quality image of the next issue preview.



Naruto looks hot and manly. Thanx kishi for shirtless naruto.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 14, 2012)

Okay, guys... I tried to put together a rough schedule of the promotional stuff programmed for this month.

(And I also added various links to show where I got the information.)


*July 19th:*

・A joint interview with Masashi Kishimoto and Masafumi Gotou from Asian Kung-Fu Generation (in the magazine "CUT")

*July 20th:*

・A report on the movie and an interview with Masashi Kishimoto (in the film magazine Kinema Junpo)
・An interview with Masashi Kishimoto (in the magazine Otonafami)
・An interview with Masashi Kishimoto (during the Asaichi TV show on NHK)
・An introduction to the movie (during the children's TV show Ohasuta on TV Tokyo)
・A brief interview with Masashi Kishimoto (during Sakiyomi Jan Bang on TV Tokyo)

*July 21th:*

・A special program on the movie (a special program for the release of the Naruto movie, on TV Tokyo)

*July 24th:*

・Start of the  of the new Ichiraku Ramen (at Lawson)
・New episode of 'Rock Lee Springtime of Youth', possibly linked to the movie (_The Naruto movie opening to the public! - Lee and TenTen compete with each other while scrambling for a manga magazine containing some movie information. At which point, the two are suddenly engulfed in a white light..._)

*July 25th:*

・Release of  the original soundtrack

*July 26th:*

・'ROAD TO SAKURA' (_All of a sudden Sakura appears in the sky and falls to the ground. Those who happened to see her land want to help her, but due to the impact Sakura has lost her memories. Her friends from the village work together to help return her memories, but..._)

*July 27th:*

・Start of the sale of the 61th volume of the manga (the first people to buy it in a bookshop affiliated with the campaign will also receive the bonus book 'Naruto - Maki no Nin')
・A brief interview with Masashi Kishimoto (during Sakiyomi Jan Bang on TV Tokyo)
・Start of the sale of the  for 'Road to Ninja - Naruto the Movie'

*July 28th:*

・Opening day of the movie


----------



## Easley (Jul 14, 2012)

A crystal ball? Ah, so Tobi is Hiruzen! That wily old fox, he fooled everyone.

Didn't the Toad Sage use one too? The plot thickens!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





mezzomarinaio said:


> Okay, guys... I tried to put together a rough schedule of the promotional stuff programmed for this month.
> 
> (And I also added various links to show where I got the information.)
> 
> ...






 Thanks for the translation.

There are so many Interviews. Kishi is finally getting Oda treatment .


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 14, 2012)

I also tell:

*July 25th:*

Release of Original Soundtrack


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 14, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> I also tell:
> 
> *July 25th:*
> 
> Release of Original Soundtrack



Thank you, I'll add it.

Do you have a link, so that I may add that as well? 

Edit: Never mind, found it!


----------



## Fay (Jul 14, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> There are so many Interviews. Kishi is finally getting Oda treatment .



He's worked so hard, he deserves it


----------



## takL (Jul 14, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> LOL and that even Rhymed!
> 
> Hey TakL, are those snacks any good? Will you try to get the t-shirt?



they are cheap. not bad for a dollar and some cents


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 14, 2012)

July 19-28 is going to be Road To Ninja madness...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I CANT WAIT.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah so many promotional materials....


----------



## takL (Jul 14, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Better quality image of the next issue preview.




*Spoiler*: __ 



i posted this  and


 i ll post it here as well.

-in the panels on the right 
Naruto: nothing~~~
Naruto: wait a sec!! Gejimayu aint that sort!!
(hinatas bubbles are cut i can only see the endings ie "n!", "te..."and "tte...")

-in the panels on the left
The masked man: It is necessary to study what the target of the jutsu desires first....
naruto: wonder what hes doing right now…?
( "remains" is the only word i can read in Lees bubbles) 



mezzomarinaio said:


> Another photo of the script from Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> TakL, if you want to have a go at it too...



i really dont want but unfortunatelly i see more words.....

*Spoiler*: __ 



the words i am not sure are in a small font and totally unreadable words are  shown as＿＿

11  更にシカマル喋り? ｜シノ【＿・＿＿】　「・・・準備は万端だ。__を頼む」 シカマル「わかっ・・・」
       シカマルの声を遮るナルトの声　　　　　　 ｜ナルト【＿・＿＿】「螺旋丸！」
   　手前に乗り出すように見るシカマル　　　  ｜シカマル「なに！？」 
12  シカマルといのをなめて遠方で爆発　　　 ｜　　　　　ド～～ン！
13  森の中　大樹の根本　土煙で立ち
     込められていて 
     ゆっくりと土煙晴れていくと　
     倒れこんでる角都の姿 
     そこへスタッ！大樹から飛びおり
     てくる飛段の姿　
     角都をかばうように立ちふさがる 
     さらに手前へサソリ着地 
     ポーズとって
さらに後ろからズーンとINする?_________?
14  暁達なめて岩の上に着地するナルト(the camera puns akatsuki and then shows naruto landing on a rock)
     ―――AC―――
15  サっと頭上げるナルト｜ナルト「俺は逃げも隠れもしねえ！かかって来い！     コノヤロー！」
     乗り出すナルト                                         
     カット尻、集中ブラー(the end of the cut with focal blur? Technical terms)
16  クナイを手に走ってくるペイン天道　
17  ぐっとアゴを引くナルト　　　　　　　　　    ｜ナルト(N) 「そして」
18  ナルトの足元きりつける暁メンバ
     ー、上へジャンプするナルト 
19A 空中にジャンプするナルト　　　　　　　　 ｜ナルト(N)「オレの名は」
      二回ぐらい回転するナルト
      カット尻、上昇スピードが落ちる(at the end of the cut, the rate of climb drops)
     ―――AC―――
19B 上昇するナルト


 well i might add the trans to it when i feel like.. meanwhile hopefully ull have a go haha


----------



## Fay (Jul 14, 2012)

takL said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So the chapter is about what takes place shortly before the genjutsu then, that explains why there's cute Hinata instead of bitchy Hinata.
Naruto thinking about Sauce while he's bathing reminds me of kage summit arc when he thought of him while laying in bed.


----------



## takL (Jul 14, 2012)

Fay said:


> that explains why there's cute Hinata instead of bitchy Hinata.
> .



well im guessing hinata in the excｌusive tukuyomi(限定月読) world is more dashing than bitchy


----------



## Jaga (Jul 14, 2012)

what does this scan say? theres pics of the frogs


----------



## Combine (Jul 14, 2012)

Tobi seems to be going through a hell of a lot more trouble to get Naruto in the film than in the manga, if he is spending so much time trying to study this genjutsu and how it affects him.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 14, 2012)

takL said:


> -in the panels on the right
> Naruto: nothing~~~
> Naruto: wait a sec!! Gejimayu aint that sort!!
> (hinatas bubbles are cut i can only see the endings ie "n!", "te..."and "tte...")
> ...



Thank you!

I really couldn't make out what Naruto was thinking in the Sasuke panel.  



takL said:


> well i might add the trans to it when i feel like.. meanwhile hopefully ull have a go haha



Mmmh, something like this?


_11) Shino. "...that's all for our preparations. I'll entrust ............ to you." 
Shikamaru talks again. "I understa..."
Naruto's voice interrupts Shikamaru's. ".........Rasengan!"
Shikamaru, while leaning towards him. "What!?"
An explosion in the distance appears to just touch Shikamaru and Ino. "Boom...!"
In the forest, at the roots of a huge tree, the ground is enveloped by smoke.
Slowly, the smoke fades away to reveal Kazuku's fallen figure.
Then, Hidan's figure jumps off the huge tree. He stands in the way, trying to protect Kazuku.
Sasori also advances towards him.
There is a pause.
Then (the camera?) zooms in from behind.
14) The camera shows the Akatsuki and then shows Naruto landing on a rock.
AC
15) Naruto raises his head quickly. "I won't run away, and I won't hide! Come at me, you bastards!"
Naruto leans forward.
(The end of the cut with focal blur? Technical terms)
16) Heavenly Pain comes running with a kunai in his hand.
17) Naruto draws in his chin firmly. "And also..."
18) The Akatsuki member slashes at Naruto's steps.
Naruto jumps up.
19-A) Naruto jumps in the air. "...my name is..."
Naruto rotates about two times.
(At the end of the cut, the rate of climb drops)
AC
Naruto rises up._



Jaga said:


> what does this scan say? theres pics of the frogs



Something about Gamatachi, Gamakichi and Gamabunta also changing in the movie?

Though if the article also specifies how, I can't quite make it out...


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 14, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Okay, guys... I tried to put together a rough schedule of the promotional stuff programmed for this month.
> 
> (And I also added various links to show where I got the information.)
> 
> ...


Too much Kishi's interviews lately


----------



## Addy (Jul 14, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> Too much Kishi's interviews lately



he should answer the appearance of sasuke's ass


----------



## Jaga (Jul 14, 2012)

more new scans... more masked filler characters..what's happening?? 





mezzomarinaio said:


> Something about Gamatachi, Gamakichi and Gamabunta also changing in the movie?
> 
> Though if the article also specifies how, I can't quite make it out...



there is a huge version of that scan here...like it's SUPER BIG:


----------



## takL (Jul 14, 2012)

Jaga said:


> what does this scan say? theres pics of the frogs



too small to read the handwritings in the sketches. well ill check my copy tomorrow but 
in the bubble underneath the left sketch(gama-bunta, the  Electronic cigarette ver) says
{gama-bunta
captions on the right
"/designs for the theatre anime/
Something happened to the toads as well?
in the world naruto wandered into even toads characters are reversed! high expectations for how they change."
in the bubble beside the sketch on the right
{gama-kichi and gama-tatsu


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 14, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> *July 20th:*
> 
> ・An interview with Masashi Kishimoto (during the Asaichi TV show on NHK)
> ・An introduction to the movie (during the children's TV show Ohasuta on TV Tokyo)
> ...



Man, look at all these programs I'm going have to try to catch! It's nice that Kishi's getting all these interviews though 

By the way, does anybody what time the Asaichi interview airs in Japan? I can't find it on NHK's schedule


----------



## Fay (Jul 14, 2012)

Jaga said:


> more new scans... more masked filler characters..what's happening??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally some text about charaSuke ! Can anyone translate it ?


----------



## takL (Jul 14, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Man, look at all these programs I'm going have to try to catch! It's nice that Kishi's getting all these interviews though
> 
> By the way, does anybody what time the Asaichi interview airs in Japan? I can't find it on NHK's schedule


from 8:15 to 9:54 maybe i should take a day off.
 check ７月２０日（金）


----------



## Jad (Jul 14, 2012)

takL said:


> from 8:15 to 9:54 maybe i should take a day off.
> check ７月２０日（金）



Oh, what's your job? O-o

I can only imagine you would be an English teacher for Japanese students


----------



## ch1p (Jul 14, 2012)

Seem slike Gamabunta has embraced technology, by trading his oldschool pipe for a modern cig. Or is that a substitute cig and he's quitting? Seems like all smoking people keeling over might have frightened him.  Will toads be water types instead of fire types? Cute, cute. :33

I can already see lollipop in the west though. 


What the... A snake... monsters that looks like the hair of... Ino, Sakura , TenTen and Hinata (the boobs don't lie). A coincidence I'm sure but still...


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 14, 2012)

takL said:


> from 8:15 to 9:54 maybe i should take a day off.
> check ７月２０日（金）



Ah, thank you so much!


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 14, 2012)

Jaga said:


> more new scans... more masked filler characters..what's happening??





And once again, the text adds 'What is their purpose?'.

...why are you asking US, text!?



Jaga said:


> there is a huge version of that scan here...like it's SUPER BIG



TakL already took care of the article. 

Unfortunately, Kishi's notes are still too little for me to read...



Fay said:


> Finally some text about charaSuke ! Can anyone translate it ?



So blurrrrrrrrrrrrry... XD 

Seriously, though, I can understand many individual words, but not enough to put them together into something clear. And it doesn't help that the text is cut. XD

Most of it seems to be a summary of the plot, though... with 'Naruto and Sakura getting caught in the masked man's jutsu', 'Kushina and Minato appearing'... the title also says something about all the characters changing and about something being strange.

Personally, I doubt they went into anything more than that...


----------



## ch1p (Jul 14, 2012)

Was this posted?


----------



## takL (Jul 14, 2012)

Jad said:


> Oh, what's your job? O-o
> 
> I can only imagine you would be an English teacher for Japanese students



u must mean an alt.  no im not teaching eng now. 



ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Ah, thank you so much!





mezzomarinaio said:


> Thank you!


pleasure is mine hehe and shesheshe



mezzomarinaio said:


> Mmmh, something like this?



ill check it through later but where the 12) 13) and 19-B) numbers have gone?


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 14, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Was this posted?



It seems to be an advertisement for the 'Naruto - Maki no Nin' volume.


----------



## Jad (Jul 14, 2012)

takL said:


> u must mean an alt.  no im not teaching eng now.



I'm very curious now, what do you do as a living? (This is off topic excuse me). You don't have to say as well if you feel uncomfortable


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 14, 2012)

Jad said:


> I'm very curious now, what do you do as a living? (This is off topic excuse me). You don't have to say as well if you feel uncomfortable



He translates Naruto for us


----------



## Jaga (Jul 14, 2012)

takL said:


> too small to read the handwritings in the sketches. well ill check my copy tomorrow but
> in the bubble underneath the left sketch(gama-bunta, the  Electronic cigarette ver) says
> {gama-bunta
> captions on the right
> ...



hahaha electronic cigarette, for real!!?? lol that's hilarious! i thought that was like a stick or something


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 14, 2012)

takL said:


> ill check it through later but where the 12) 13) and 19-B) numbers have gone?



Whoops, I forgot to write down those numbers. XD

But I still translated those parts, so don't worry. Or rather, worry only over whether I made some translation mistakes or not. XD 


*Spoiler*: __ 



_11) Shikamaru talks some more.
Shino. "...that's all for our preparations. I'll entrust ............ to you."
Shikamaru. "I understa..."
Naruto's voice interrupts Shikamaru's. ".........Rasengan!"
Shikamaru, while leaning towards him. "What!?"
12) An explosion in the distance appears to just touch Shikamaru and Ino. "Boom...!"
13) In the forest, at the roots of a huge tree, the ground is enveloped by smoke.
Slowly, the smoke fades away to reveal Kazuku's fallen figure.
Then, Hidan's figure jumps off the huge tree. He stands in the way, trying to protect Kazuku.
Sasori also advances towards him.
There is a pause.
Then (the camera?) zooms in from behind.
14) The camera shows the Akatsuki and then shows Naruto landing on a rock.
AC
15) Naruto raises his head quickly. "I won't run away, and I won't hide! Come at me, you bastards!"
Naruto leans forward.
(The end of the cut with focal blur? Technical terms)
16) Heavenly Pain comes running with a kunai in his hand.
17) Naruto draws in his chin firmly. "And also..."
18) The Akatsuki member slashes at Naruto's steps.
Naruto jumps up.
19-A) Naruto jumps in the air. "...my name is..."
Naruto rotates about two times.
(At the end of the cut, the rate of climb drops)
AC
19-B) Naruto rises up._


----------



## Addy (Jul 14, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> He translates Naruto for us



for free  

he should be paid


----------



## Aiku (Jul 14, 2012)

THAT'S SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



mezzomarinaio said:


> ...oh God. XD
> 
> I just noticed something in the  with the miracle battle cards.
> 
> Apparently, if you buy two Oyatsu Goro snacks at Lawson, with the receipt you'll be able to partecipate in a lottery with an original Sasuke Chara T-shirt as the prize.



I WANT THAT SHIRT. 



SandLeaf said:


> July 19-28 is going to be Road To Ninja madness...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Haruka Katana said:


> Yeah so many promotional materials....



OH MAN IT'S GOING TO BE FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Addy (Jul 14, 2012)

this is how i read that pic 

read from right to left


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow i seriously thought I was the only one who think it looks like a condom 



Aiku said:


> OH MAN IT'S GOING TO BE FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'M ALL PUMPED UP!!!


----------



## Aiku (Jul 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> this is how i read that pic
> 
> read from right to left



LOOOOOOOOOL ADDY YOU'RE KILLING ME!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Haruka Katana said:


> Wow i seriously thought I was the only one who think it looks like a condom
> 
> 
> 
> I'M ALL PUMPED UP!!!



SAME HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS WILL BE THE BEST MOVIE EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nagiza (Jul 14, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> *July 26th:*・'ROAD TO SAKURA' (_All of a sudden Sakura appears in the sky and falls to the ground. Those who happened to see her land want to help her, but due to the impact Sakura has lost her memories. Her friends from the village work together to help return her memories, but..._



Sakura just poofing into the sky and falling is just


----------



## Addy (Jul 14, 2012)

Aiku said:


> LOOOOOOOOOL ADDY YOU'RE KILLING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> SAME HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS WILL BE THE BEST MOVIE EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



i don't know what sasuke is really holding but i thought it was a condom and sakura's face didn't help


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 14, 2012)

Those masked people must be the filler villains inside the Genjutsu world and if the first masked guy we saw in Kishimoto's early sketches that resembled Naruto is Menma (AU Naruto), then probably they are his followers...if Menma really is the main bad guy in that illusionary world.

The special chapter volume for the movie looks good too.

I am looking forward to when the OST is released, it's gonna join my other Naruto Shippuuden movies's song list.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jul 14, 2012)

LOL that pic with sasuke, naruto and sakura looks like a condom


----------



## shiroukage (Jul 14, 2012)

takL said:


> too small to read the handwritings in the sketches. well ill check my copy tomorrow but
> in the bubble underneath the left sketch(gama-bunta, the  Electronic cigarette ver) says
> {gama-bunta
> captions on the right
> ...



Electronic cigarette? lol
btw, thanks so much for your all translations..
how can you do that ?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 15, 2012)

Addy said:


> this is how i read that pic
> 
> read from right to left


makes way more sense now


----------



## Hello Panda (Jul 15, 2012)

Addy said:


> this is how i read that pic
> 
> read from right to left



My question is the same with Naruto..Why is is THAT big? 

I've never been pumped up with a Naruto movie like this before, i bet most of you are too. 


*@takL and @mezzomarinaio*
why you both so cool? please keep it up


----------



## Revolution (Jul 15, 2012)

It's not a condom, it's a cookie or disc shaped sweet of some kind.  Also, does anyone think Sasuke looks gay in that picture since he has a ring and painted nails?


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 15, 2012)

What painted nails?


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 15, 2012)

His nails aren't painted. There is just a shadow cast on one of his nails. 

Either way, painted nails and rings are fine by me. Look at Akatsuki.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 15, 2012)

Which part of his nails are painted?


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 15, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Which part of his nails are painted?



Nowhere, his nails are not painted. Its just a shadow and it could look painted to some people but its really not.


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> It's not a condom, it's a cookie or disc shaped sweet of some kind.  Also, does anyone think Sasuke looks gay in that picture since he has a ring and painted nails?


lol no.

sasuke is just wearing his bling bling and i don't see sakura having a problem with it 

however, naruto's reaction is concerning me  

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa???????????

yup, sasuke is defiantly holding a condom


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 15, 2012)

Lawson advertising condoms. Nice 



SandLeaf said:


> Nowhere, his nails are not painted. Its just a shadow and it could look painted to some people but its really not.



Wasn't exactly asking a question but yeah i wonder where do people get that it's painted.


----------



## takL (Jul 15, 2012)

Addy said:


> lol no.
> 
> sasuke is just wearing his bling bling and i don't see sakura having a problem with it
> 
> ...



classic! 
truth be told however,  its 'premium roll cake' from Lawson. a pic i nicked form a blog. 
and Naruto is munching karaagekun, kind of fried chicken from .


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 15, 2012)

... It DOES look like a motherfucking condom...


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2012)

takL said:


> classic!
> truth be told however,  its 'premium roll cake' from Lawson. a pic i nicked form a blog.
> and Naruto is munching karaagekun, kind of fried chicken from .


crap, my theory is ruined 


unless it's a................. cake flavored condom?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 15, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> It's not a condom, it's a cookie or disc shaped sweet of some kind.  Also, does anyone think Sasuke looks gay in that picture since he has a ring and painted nails?



No, for one, you can't "look" gay. Also, plenty of males have rings for plenty different reasons. And as others mentioned, his nails aren't painted, nor does having painted nails make you "look" gay, as again you can't "look" gay. Let's not start getting offensive


----------



## Spica (Jul 15, 2012)

Are there any other ad campaigns affiliated with the movie? And any word on AU/hero Sakura? I can't get over the Road to Sakura summary. 


Also:


Why is looking gay a bad thing? It means he looks clean, stylish and groomed, unlike certain other people who frequent the internet for too long.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 15, 2012)

Sasuke looks tacky and lets leave it at that. He gives off those shoujo highschool boys image that girls all fall in love with.
I hope we get some good info out soon cause we are just picking  at useless stuff now.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 15, 2012)

> Okay, guys... I tried to put together a rough schedule of the promotional stuff programmed for this month.
> 
> (And I also added various links to show where I got the information.)
> 
> ...



However, every day there will countdown previews from 23th July. And the program of 21th July will be a preview with many scenes and musics from the movie! Record this well, ShippuudenBleach101!


----------



## Kusa (Jul 15, 2012)

This thing is a condom with cake flavour.girls love cakes afterall


----------



## takL (Jul 15, 2012)

Spica said:


> Are there any other ad campaigns affiliated with the movie?


there're so many things going on. like ,  or 



Pesky Bug said:


> ... It DOES look like a motherfucking condom...



like a condo-san for an elephant? aye got it. its for the animal he summons.



Fay said:


> Finally some text about charaSuke ! Can anyone translate it ?



sry i missed this post.

-besides sasuke
All The Charas Together!! But Something Is Wrong!?
"With the masked mans doujutsu Naruto and sakura pass out! they come around and find the konohagakure village strange.    
The characters of friends are reversed and theres Sasuke in the village!! moreover minato and kushina who should be dead are alive!! faced by the incredible 'reality', Naruto is….!!"

Masashi Kishimoto-sensei's Chara Design Drawings! 
"all of them wear creepy masks and from the sound of the names they
dont seem human!? what could their aim be?"

-the sketches from left to right, top to bottom
kinjya(gold snake)
shinigami(the death)
nanto sennin(south dipper sage)
hokuto sennin(north dipper sage)
ten-nyo(heavenly maiden)

-the boldest oringe words on the right
*The World Full Of Mysteries!!*
What destiny awaits Naruto who wandered into it?


----------



## takL (Jul 15, 2012)

woops sry for posting in a row!



Jaga said:


> there is a huge version of that scan here...like it's SUPER BIG:



i missed this too i can see a bit more handwritten words of kish  
the words now i can make out in the sketches are

-[gamabunta, electric cigarette ver]
his lines etc are same as his original self.
{pufffffffff
↙[it doesn't give off smoke]

-gamakichi and gamatatsu, the limited tukuyomi ver.
note: the characters are the other way round.


btw what mag is this from?
i couldnt find the limited tukuyomi version of toads posted here in my wsj atho i knew those sketches were dif kishs so i went to see 'saikyo jump(the magazine that carries rock lees SD)' just in case and i found a short 'ask kishimoto sensei' article in it instead.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 15, 2012)

[





> QUOTE=takL;43776218]there're so many things going on. like ,  or



All this just for Road To Ninja. 

I'm amused.


----------



## takL (Jul 15, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> All this just for Road To Ninja.
> 
> I'm amused.



yeah! and there're more. 



mezzomarinaio said:


> Or rather, worry only over whether I made some translation mistakes or not. XD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



gj, thanks as always! 
if i were to put my 2 cents maybe

*Spoiler*: __ 




12) シカマルといのをなめて遠方で爆発 
an explosion in the distance, behind ino and shikamaru. 
note: なめる=either cameras punning the object(s) 
or to shot the object beyond some other object(/s) in a frame to make perspective. another jp cinematography term
13)      
角都をかばうように立ちふさがる 
he stands blocking the way as if guarding kakuzu. 
さらに手前へサソリ着地 
sasori lands in the foreground 
ポーズとって each one  strikes a pose
note: ac=action cut, an anime term
15) 
(The end of the cut, with focal blur) 
my bad i meant to tell u that カット尻 and 集中ブラー are jp cinematography terms.

those being said, its not like any of ur interpretations is wrong.  i just tried to provide other possible trans 




the 3 narutos playing cards say
the banzai naruto in the middle: Oh goody~~~!!
the face palm Naruto on the right: touche
naruto on the left: phew that was close!

it says the extra is called "Maki no SHINOBI(vol of shonobi)"


----------



## Jaga (Jul 15, 2012)

takL said:


> woops sry for posting in a row!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx for the translation! what is "tukuyomi"
also the scan it says it is from shonen jump.. maybe the next unreleased volume? i dunno for sure.


BUT BUT... ASK KISHI!?! can u plz scan and translate for us?? *on knees*


----------



## Raiden (Jul 15, 2012)

Damn Sasuke that's a big condom .

Why is Sakura making that face though? Isn't she supposed to not be turned on in Opposite World?


----------



## Lovely (Jul 15, 2012)

Sakura doesn't change in the movie.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 15, 2012)

Have people never had Japanese treats/sweets before?


----------



## Fay (Jul 15, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Sasuke looks tacky and lets leave it at that. *He gives off those shoujo highschool boys image that girls all fall in love with.*
> I hope we get some good info out soon cause we are just picking  at useless stuff now.



In high school shoujo you always have the typical love triangle, funny thing is that real Sasuke is like the stereotype #1 guy and charaSuke like the stereotype #2 guy .


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 15, 2012)

I hope the the animation won't be as bad as in the posters.
I mean..
[sp][/sp]
looks so freaking ugly


----------



## mayumi (Jul 15, 2012)

takL said:


> there're so many things going on. like ,  or
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder if these masked people are the original bijuus from kishi's pilot of naruto manga. Remember the picture of nine wizards who sealed the kyuubi? It is in the pilot. I guess he decided ro use that idea in the movie before he changed wizards to ninjas.


----------



## Taylor (Jul 15, 2012)

Okay i may be wrong but I saw a trailer and the Tsuki no Me Keikaku which Tobi was behind  was active. Why would they release a movie which is ahead of the manga? :S

And i heard it's coming out soon in Japan, not sure about the rest of the world probably two years after that..


----------



## Fay (Jul 15, 2012)

Taylor said:


> Okay i may be wrong but I saw a trailer and the Tsuki no Me Keikaku which Tobi was behind  was active. Why would they release a movie which is ahead of the manga? :S
> 
> And i heard it's coming out soon in Japan, not sure about the rest of the world probably two years after that..



Because the movie can be considered as canon I think. Kishimoto wrote the story and he also said that the movie takes place during the current war arc. My guess is at some point in the manga there will be a scenario where the movie will link in.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> However, every day there will countdown previews from 23th July. And the program of 21th July will be a preview with many scenes and musics from the movie! Record this well, ShippuudenBleach101!



Oh yeah I nearly forgot about the countdowns, thanks for reminding me! I will try my best to record them all 



Mantux31 said:


> I hope the the animation won't be as bad as in the posters.
> I mean..
> [sp][/sp]
> looks so freaking ugly



I think the poster seems fine. Not to mention that it's drawn by a good animator, Nishio Tetsuya


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Taylor said:


> Okay i may be wrong but I saw a trailer and the Tsuki no Me Keikaku which Tobi was behind  was active. Why would they release a movie which is ahead of the manga? :S
> 
> And i heard it's coming out soon in Japan, not sure about the rest of the world probably two years after that..



It could be a "what if" scenario. This is what would happen if Tobi was able to go through with his plan.


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2012)

idk, characters so far look thin........... really thin


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 15, 2012)

Olivia said:


> Have people never had Japanese treats/sweets before?


Obviously having Japanese sweets is one of the must-dos in life.


----------



## Narutaru (Jul 15, 2012)

The way Nishio draws some of the characters faces just makes them look silly to me. He seems to draw the eyes too far apart or something. A good example is the poster for Blood Prison.


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2012)

Olivia said:


> Have people never had Japanese treats/sweets before?



i knew it was a kind of food but i wanted to make a joke out of it 

you just condemned anyone who laughed at it as an ignorant


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 15, 2012)

Pumped for the film


----------



## gus3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Is it over? I've been avoiding this thread for the last few days. Too much Sasuke ass.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 15, 2012)

besides catching a glimpse of what the comic dvd disc looks like (just naruto from the cover of it), there was nothing new today that i could find.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 15, 2012)

gus3 said:


> Is it over? I've been avoiding this thread for the last few days. Too much Sasuke ass.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 15, 2012)

Spica said:


> Why is looking gay a bad thing? It means he looks clean, stylish and groomed, unlike certain other people who frequent the internet for too long.



let's get one thing clear. I never ever said it was a _bad_ thing.  In this instance, it's a Flashy thing.  He's all decked out like a Christmas tree, there is no denying.

Omg!   hurt feelings from misunderstanding


----------



## Cjones (Jul 16, 2012)

Who's suppose to be the Hokage?


----------



## Evilene (Jul 16, 2012)

Sakura's dad, I believe.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 16, 2012)

Speaking of her dad, wonder if he'll have some action in the movie or not. I am interested in seeing why & how exactly Kizashi became in that AU a Hokage and what his fighting style consists of.

Probably if there is enough time in the movie he'll teach Sakura a thing or two.

And we need to see Menma soon, either in a character sketch or trailer.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 16, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> I hope the the animation won't be as bad as in the posters.
> I mean..
> [sp][/sp]
> looks so freaking ugly


I have to agree. Their faces are straight fugly.:S


----------



## Combine (Jul 16, 2012)

Nishio's art has always been kind of blah for me. He's a better animator than artist I think.


----------



## santanico (Jul 16, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> let's get one thing clear. I never ever said it was a _bad_ thing.  In this instance, it's a Flashy thing.  He's all decked out like a Christmas tree, there is no denying.
> 
> Omg!   hurt feelings from misunderstanding



Because all gay people are bright and flashy


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 16, 2012)

gus3 said:


> Is it over? I've been avoiding this thread for the last few days. Too much Sasuke ass.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 16, 2012)

No escaping it now...


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 16, 2012)

takL said:


> it says the extra is called "Maki no SHINOBI(vol of shonobi)"



Ah, would you translate it like that?

I left it in Japanese because I really couldn't come up with a decent English translation... 

Since the 'shinobi' was after the 'no', it thought it might be something like 'Shinobi of the volume', or 'Shinobi of the scroll'... which sounded pretty senseless to me. 

Anyway, a couple of wall posters promoting the movie (nothing new, it's the usual one):


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 16, 2012)

A broadcast on TV Tokyo at 12 noon this coming Saturday! The broadcast will be entitled "The Complete Guide to Naruto the Movie: Road to Ninja".

Location: Akihabara Electric exit town,TV Tokyo broadcasting station


----------



## Kusa (Jul 16, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> No escaping it now...



Girlsshut up I don't mean all girls just love Sasukes ass 


I would have liked to see something else of Sasuke too 

I wish so much that I lived in japan


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 16, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> A broadcast on TV Tokyo at 12 noon this coming Saturday! The broadcast will be entitled "The Complete Guide to Naruto the Movie: Road to Ninja".
> 
> Location: Akihabara Electric exit town,TV Tokyo broadcasting station



Mmmh, could it be this one?



mezzomarinaio said:


> ・A special program on the movie (a special program for the release of the Naruto movie, on TV Tokyo)



They must have moved the hours, though, because just today they posted this on Twitter...


水樹さんが「キレるヒナタ」やいつもと違う木ノ葉メンバーを語る。ナルト親子演じる声優陣を直撃、海外ファン登場、映画最新映像紹介、さらに岸本先生仕事場取材。天野さん大興奮の「映画公開30分特番」は7月21日（土）昼1時53分、テレビ東京にて

_Mizuki-san will talk about Pissed-off!Hinata and all the other Konoha members, who are so different from usual. A direct hit to the seiyuu who play Naruto and his parents, the appearance of foreign fans, the introduction of the last movie images/shots, and even the covering of Kishimoto-sensei working area! Amano-san?s super-exciting ?special 30 minutes program for the movie opening to the public? will take place on July 21st (Saturday) at 1:53 p.m, on TV Tokyo._



「公開３０分特番」に関して補足です。テレビ東京での7月21日（土）放送後、順次全国の地上波で放送します。放送局と放送日時の一覧を後日ご案内します。全国のファンの皆さん、お待ちください。テレビ東京HIRO 

_A supplement on the "special 30-minutes program for the movie opening to the public". After the broadcast on July 21st (Saturday) will come terrestrial broadcastings over the whole country. In the future we'll give you a brief summary with information on the broadcasting offices and the broadcast dates and times. Fans from all over the country, please wait for a little while!_


----------



## takL (Jul 16, 2012)

Hiruko93, cant u give us the source?



Jaga said:


> thx for the translation! what is "tukuyomi"
> also the scan it says it is from shonen jump.. maybe the next unreleased volume? i dunno for sure.
> 
> 
> BUT BUT... ASK KISHI!?! can u plz scan and translate for us?? *on knees*



i found it in my copy! silly me it was right before the naruto chap. 
'limited(/exclusive) tukuyomi, 限定月読 in jp' is the do-jutsu the masked man puts on naruto and sakura in the film.   

sry i dont have the issue of 'saikyo jump' myself. its for preteen kids...and the article is just small with 3 Qs and As. there were nothing more than  to the telegram convo thread. 



mezzomarinaio said:


> Ah, would you translate it like that?
> 
> I left it in Japanese because I really couldn't come up with a decent English translation...
> 
> Since the 'shinobi' was after the 'no', it thought it might be something like 'Shinobi of the volume', or 'Shinobi of the scroll'... which sounded pretty senseless to me.



i know. naruto vols are numbered as 巻ノ一(maki no ichi =vol _no._ 1),　巻ノ二, 巻ノ三....巻ノ六十(maki no rokujyu =vol no.60)　 
so maki no shonobi is following the tradition, i guess.


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 16, 2012)

> Mizuki-san will talk about Pissed-off!Hinata and all the other Konoha members, who are so different from usual. A direct hit to the seiyuu who play Naruto and his parents, the appearance of foreign fans, the introduction of the last movie images/shots, and even the covering of Kishimoto-sensei working area! Amano-san’s super-exciting “special 30 minutes program for the movie opening to the public” will take place on July 21st (Saturday) at 1:53 p.m, on TV Tokyo.



Thanks mezzomarinaio!
ShippuudenBleach101, take note! 



> Hiruko93, cant u give us the source?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 16, 2012)

Mizuki who played as Hinata is going to talk about her role as AU Hinata along with Konoha mmembers. This is the first time we hear Mizuki making her talk about her role as Hinata in the movie other than the VAs of Sakura, Naruto, Minato, Kakashi, and Sasuke from previous movies.


----------



## takL (Jul 16, 2012)

thanks! so they got the time wrong. i guess.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 16, 2012)

This movie is becoming really interesting...i can't wait to know more about it!
Takl and mezzomarinaio, thanks for your translations!


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 16, 2012)

takL said:


> thanks! so they got the time wrong. i guess



Probably.

I checked the TV Tokyo timetable too (), and it says 1:53 p.m..

Oh, and by the way, this is their summary:


ＲＯＡＤ　ＴＯ　ＮＩＮＪＡ－ＮＡＲＵＴＯ　ＴＨＥ　ＭＯＶＩＥ － 完全ガイド

７月２８日公開「劇場版ＮＡＲＵＴＯ」を紹介。原作者岸本先生や声優陣、海外ファンへ取材を敢行。天野ひろゆき（キャイ～ン）、水樹奈々など豪華ゲストが魅力を爆笑解説。


_Road to Ninja Naruto the Movie - Complete Guide

An introduction to the Naruto movie that will open to the public on July 28th. (With the partecipation of) the original author, Kishimoto-sensei and of the seiyuus - plus the decisive action of covering foreign fans. Amano Hiroyuki (Kyaiiiiiin), Mizuki Nana and other wonderful guests will provide charming and laughing commentary._


----------



## Lelouch Vi Britannia (Jul 16, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Mizuki who played as Hinata is going to talk about her role as AU Hinata along with Konoha mmembers. This is the first time we hear Mizuki making her talk about her role as Hinata in the movie other than the VAs of Sakura, Naruto, Minato, Kakashi, and Sasuke from previous movies.



Who's cares about her, I'd rather hear about Ten Ten's recent feats in the trailer


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you for your translations, TakL and Mezzomarinaio 



mezzomarinaio said:


> Mmmh, could it be this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nana Mizuki pek  .


----------



## Revolution (Jul 16, 2012)

Starr said:


> Because all gay people are bright and flashy



Not really, but I feel like Naruro is in a very suggestive position :rofl


----------



## Revolution (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone know if there is an online stream of the tv Tokyo viewing?  Love that picture, mezzomerianio!


----------



## insane111 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Anyone know if there is an online stream of the tv Tokyo viewing?  Love that picture, mezzomerianio!



You can Google Keyhole TV, but the quality is awful. Pixelated and sometimes choppy.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 16, 2012)

From the  - July 24th, at 18:00:


ＮＡＲＵＴＯ―ナルト―ＳＤ　ロック・リーの青春フルパワー忍伝
「ROAD　TO　GUYです！」 「実録！木ノ葉の里の妄想映画祭です！」 「あの映画」の情報を知ろうと、一冊のジャンプを取り合ったリーとテンテン。その時!?

_Naruto SD - Rock Lee Springtime of Youth
"It's ROAD TO GUY!" "An authentic account! The Konoha village's delusional movie festival!" 
In order to obtain some information on 'that movie', Lee and TenTen compete for a single copy of Jump. At which point...!?_


And here's another summary of the episode I found on 2ch and posted previously:



mezzomarinaio said:


> 「劇場版ナルトが公開なのです」
> ある映画情報の載った漫画雑誌を取り合いリーとテンテンが争う
> すると二人は突然白い光に包まれて?
> 
> ...




Plus some comments about the episode they posted yesterday on Twitter:


更に、今日は劇場作業で遅れていたロック・リー忍伝のダビング（音入れ）作業！ ロック・リー忍伝も疾風伝も7月中にスケジュール取り戻さないと?NARUTO班の試練はまだまだ続くなり。 by 遠距離週末婚希望 ぴえろ ほ〜にょき谷 

_Furthermore, today we worked on the dubbing (inserting of sound) of Rock Lee Springtime of Youth, which was running late in the theatrical work. We really must get back on schedule this July, both with Rock Lee Springtime of Youth and Shippuuden... the trial of the Naruto team is still going on._


...so I guess it's official now. There will be a Rock Lee episode somewhat connected to the movie.


----------



## Addy (Jul 16, 2012)

Chaos Ninja of the Leaf said:


> Who's cares about her, I'd rather hear about Ten Ten's recent feats in the trailer



I WANT TO SEE/HEAR OROCHIMARU'S VOICE ACTRESS 

oh wait, *AU priest orochmaru *is not in this movie 

no wonder minato is still alive


----------



## gus3 (Jul 16, 2012)

Has there been any big piece of news over the last few days?

New sketches, videos, anything?

The most I've seen today was that pick of Sasuke advertising those giant condoms for Lawson's. He's totally over compensating... He is right?:S


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 16, 2012)

gus3 said:


> The most I've seen today was that pick of Sasuke advertising those giant condoms for Lawson's. He's totally over compensating... He is right?:S



Holy shit. That was actually a condom? I'll go see the picture, again. Some people joked about it but I didn't make a big deal out of what they were carrying, or the poster in general. I just dismissed it as cute and then let it slip my mind. 

A _condom_, though?


----------



## Fay (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol it was not a condom...this was an advertisement poster for tweens you guys . Sasuke was holding a cake.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 16, 2012)

Fay said:


> Lol it was not a condom...this was an advertisement poster for tweens you guys . Sasuke was holding a cake.



I know, that's why I couldn't believe it.

Now I can dismiss that horrible thought.


----------



## shibunari (Jul 16, 2012)

Olivia said:


> Have people never had Japanese treats/sweets before?





Fay said:


> Lol it was not a condom...this was an advertisement poster for tweens you guys . Sasuke was holding a cake.





emmy-lou said:


> I know, that's why I couldn't believe it.
> 
> Now I can dismiss that horrible thought.





Do not spoil the JOKE


----------



## Chaos Control (Jul 16, 2012)

Fay said:


> Lol it was not a condom...this was an advertisement poster for tweens you guys . Sasuke was holding a cake.



Sasuke is teaching kids about safe sex.


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Jul 16, 2012)

takL said:


> there're so many things going on. like ,  or



The one from the pharma company is kinda cute... Naruto with those big bandaids.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 16, 2012)

road to guy!?! lol i can tell that will be a complete joke of an episode... more than usual


----------



## Revolution (Jul 16, 2012)

takL is very blessed right now


----------



## Revolution (Jul 16, 2012)

shibunari said:


> Do not spoil the JOKE



Oh believe me, some of us have VERY dirty minds


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 17, 2012)

Jaga said:


> road to guy!?! lol i can tell that will be a complete joke of an episode... more than usual


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 17, 2012)

Sooo....first Road To Guy, then Road To Sakura, THEN Road To Ninja...


----------



## Olivia (Jul 17, 2012)

Road to Guy doesn't exist...At least not according to the episode title thread.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 17, 2012)

Might as well create Road to everyone at this rate


----------



## insane111 (Jul 17, 2012)

Olivia said:


> Road to Guy doesn't exist...At least not according to the episode title thread.



I think that's a Rock Lee episode, not Shippuden


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 17, 2012)

insane111 said:


> I think that's a Rock Lee episode, not Shippuden



It is.

Also, er. It's right there in the . How could it possibly not exist?




Edit: And here are some images from the preview in this week's Rock Lee Springtime of Youth episode:


----------



## Revolution (Jul 17, 2012)

That last picture parralels Hinata fighting or complaining to Naruto in the extended trailer.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 17, 2012)

Road To Guy episode preview

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCArAI-bkiQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Addy (Jul 17, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Road To Guy episode preview
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCArAI-bkiQ[/YOUTUBE]



38 seconds......... that all it took for "road to guy" to beet "road to ninja" 

seriously, samurai orochimaru, stalker hinata, goth ino,  REALLY BIG BOOBED HINATA, *rock *clod *lee*dam, and what seems to be rock and roll kiba.


dis episode, i MUST SEE  can't wait


----------



## Gortef (Jul 17, 2012)

Hmm, according to the trailer the SD version of Angry Hinata doesn't wear heavy make up. That makes her a bit cuter again.

Then again it's Rock Lee so those random shots won't tell much yet. It can still be prettymuch anything 

A full spin off starring Samurai Oro would be a real blast!


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 17, 2012)

「ROAD TO NINJA -NARUTO THE MOVIE-完全ガイド」（テレビ東京7月21日（土）13：53）の放送局・放送時間をお知らせします！下記ＨＰを参照してください。変更の場合もあります。テレビ東京HIRO 

From twitter


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 17, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> 「ROAD TO NINJA -NARUTO THE MOVIE-完全ガイド」（テレビ東京7月21日（土）13：53）の放送局・放送時間をお知らせします！下記ＨＰを参照してください。変更の場合もあります。テレビ東京HIRO



It's the broadcasting schedule of 'Road to Ninja Naruto the Movie - The Complete Guide', plus a short summary of the program:


_Road to Ninja Naruto the Movie - The Complete Guide

From 1:53 p.m. to 2:23 p.m. on July 21th

Guests:

Amano Hiroyuki (Kyaiiiin)
Mizuki Nana (Hinata Hyuuga)
Matsuyama Hiroshi (president of CyberConnect2)
Honda Sukeyuki (from the Shueisha Weekly Shonen Jump editorial department)
Matsumaru Yuki (TV Tokyo announcer)

For the 'Road to Ninja - Naruto the Movie' opening to the public on July 28th.
With Amano Hiroyuki (Kyaiiiin) - who loves Naruto - and Mizuki Nana - who played Hinata in the movie - a thorough dissection of this work's reverse charm.
Mizuki-san will comment on Pissed-off!Hinata and all the other Konoha members, so different from usual.
In the studio we'll have the Weekly Shonen Jump editorial department chief, who knows everything about Kishimoto-sensei, and a gamework company president who has partecipated so often in Naruto events abroad, so it will turn into an heated discussion.
In a direct hit, we will cover decisively Kishimoto-sensei's working area, the scene of Naruto, Minato and Kushina's after recording and the band Asian Kung-Fu Generation - in charge of the theme song 'Sore de wa, Mata Ashita' - so you'll be able to have some secret information.
There will also be some messages from both America and Europe, who are waiting eagerly for the movie opening.
Another boiling topic will be the introduction of some images from the bonus DVD that will be given to movie-goers.
It will be 30 minutes program full of Naruto's charm from the greatly excited Amano-san._


Broadcasting schedule:


*Spoiler*: __ 



■テレビ東京
    7/21(土)13：53～
■テレビ北海道
    7/30(月)8：00～、8/４(土)26：55～
■青森朝日放送
    8/1(水)16：20～
■岩手放送
    7/21(土)16：00～
■東北放送
    7/23(月)14：25～
■秋田放送
    7/30(月)10：55～
■山形放送
    7/26(木)16：00～
■福島テレビ
    7/21(土)15：30～
■テレビ新潟
    7/28(土)5：29～
■信越放送
    8/5(日)14：00～
■テレビ山梨
    8/1(水)16：20～
■静岡放送
    8/3(金)10：50～
■富山テレビ
    7/28(土)6：25～
■テレビ金沢
    7/23(月)11：00～
■福井テレビ
    8/6(月)16：24～
■テレビ愛知
    7/22(日)6：30～
■岐阜放送
    7/27(金)18：30～、8/10(金)18：30～
■三重テレビ放送
    7/26(木)8：30～、8/17(金)17：00～
■テレビ大阪
    7/26(木)7：30～、8/11(土)5：15～
■びわ湖放送
    7/28(土)18：00～、8/11(土)13：00～
■奈良テレビ放送
    7/27(金)17：30～、8/12(日)10：30～
■テレビ和歌山
    7/27(金)7：30～、8/16(木)7：30～
■山陰中央テレビ
    8/2(木)16：23～
■テレビせとうち
    7/24(火)7：30～、8/16(木)7：30～
■あいテレビ
    7/28(土)16：54～
■テレビ高知
    8/5(日)17：00～
■テレビ新広島
    7/23(月)15：30～
■テレビ山口
    8/1(水)15：20～
■ＴＶＱ九州放送
    7/26(木)7：30～
■テレビ長崎
    7/27(金)10：30～
■熊本放送
    7/22(日)16：30～
■大分放送
    7/30(月)10：20～
■宮崎放送
    7/23(月)10：50～
■南日本放送
    7/29(日)10：30～
■沖縄テレビ
    7/25(水)15：56～


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 17, 2012)

Goth Ino looks pretty 

can't wait for it.


----------



## Hello Panda (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm getting all hype up with all of these movie promotions..

Goth Ino is so cute! naah more like pretty but then she was chibified so its gotta be cute.
and we have Hinata sulking with stalker-ish vibe having all those Naruto pictures. I really love that spinoff..they make fun of all the characters

plus we get to see Neji and Orochimaru doing their stuff..
i can't wait to see all of these..even the Road to Sakura


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 17, 2012)

Okay, an updated version of the promotional schedule.


*July 19th:*

・A joint interview with Masashi Kishimoto and Masafumi Gotou from Asian Kung-Fu Generation (in the magazine "CUT", with a bonus T-shirt as a present)

*July 20th:*

・A report on the movie and an interview with Masashi Kishimoto (in the film magazine Kinema Junpo)
・An interview with Masashi Kishimoto (in the magazine Otonafami)
・An interview with Masashi Kishimoto (during the Asaichi TV show on NHK)
・An introduction to the movie (during the children's TV show Ohasuta on TV Tokyo)
・A brief interview with Masashi Kishimoto (during Sakiyomi Jan Bang on TV Tokyo)

*July 21th:*

・A special program on the movie (Road to Ninja Naruto the Movie - The Complete Guide, on TV Tokyo)
・An introduction to the movie (during the program Cinema Holic, on Nihon Eiga Senmon Channel)
・An introduction to the movie (during the program School Station, on BS Japan)

From July 22th a series of previews will start being broadcast

*July 22th:*

・An introduction to the movie (during the program Cinema Holic, on Nihon Eiga Senmon Channel)

*July 24th:*

・Release of the new  (at Lawson)
・'ROAD TO GUY' - the new episode of 'Rock Lee Springtime of Youth' (_The Naruto movie opening to the public! - Lee and TenTen compete with each other while scrambling for a manga magazine containing some movie information. At which point, the two are suddenly engulfed in a white light..._)

*July 25th:*

・Release of  the original soundtrack
・Release of the 'Sore de wa, Mata Ashita' 

*July 26th:*

・'ROAD TO SAKURA' (_All of a sudden Sakura appears in the sky and falls to the ground. Those who happened to see her land want to help her, but due to the impact Sakura has lost her memories. Her friends from the village work together to help return her memories, but..._)

*July 27th:*

・Release of the 61th volume of the manga (the first people to buy it in a bookshop affiliated with the campaign will also receive the bonus book 'Naruto - Volume of Shinobi')
・A brief interview with Masashi Kishimoto (during Sakiyomi Jan Bang on TV Tokyo)
・Release of the 'Road to Ninja - Naruto the Movie' 

*July 28th:*

・Opening day of the movie


----------



## ch1p (Jul 17, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Edit: And here are some images from the preview in this week's Rock Lee Springtime of Youth episode:






It's the golden Byakugan!


Creepy. 


THAT IS A WIRELESS SEGA SATURN CONTROLLER. ALL OF MY LOVE. ALL OF IT.


I... why am I sad? 


That's familiar.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 17, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Road To Guy episode preview
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCArAI-bkiQ[/YOUTUBE]


Uh.......Chouji?


----------



## Addy (Jul 17, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> Uh.......Chouji?



he looks like an 80s prostitute


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 17, 2012)

Addy said:


> he looks like an 80s prostitute



What are you talking about?

He's FABULOUS.

...in fact, I'm kind of shipping this now.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 17, 2012)

What on earth...


----------



## Fay (Jul 17, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> He's FABULOUS.
> 
> ...in fact, I'm kind of shipping this now.



 Chouji would wish to tap Sauce


----------



## FrayedThread (Jul 17, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> He's FABULOUS.
> 
> ...in fact, I'm kind of shipping this now.



 **


----------



## Olivia (Jul 17, 2012)

Addy said:


> 38 seconds......... that all it took for "road to guy" to beet "road to ninja"
> 
> seriously, samurai orochimaru, stalker hinata, goth ino,  REALLY BIG BOOBED HINATA, *rock *clod *lee*dam, and what seems to be rock and roll kiba.
> 
> ...


Sorry to inform you but the second portion of the preview (starting with Kabuto and Orochimaru) is based on the Konoha Film Production thing; not the Road to Guy portion of the episode. But yes, the Goth Ino and Stalker Hinata should be in Road to Guy.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 17, 2012)

Ewgh, I hate goths.  I thought Ino was just going to be less out-there.

I think that she's just a shy outcast. Well, I guess that could mean goth, as well.
So excited for Hinata! She's so pert and perf. Aha.


----------



## Addy (Jul 17, 2012)

Olivia said:


> Sorry to inform you but the second portion of the preview (starting with Kabuto and Orochimaru) is based on the Konoha Film Production thing; not the Road to Guy portion of the episode. But yes, the Goth Ino and Stalker Hinata should be in Road to Guy.



samurai orochimaru is still in the episode regardless  

production wise or not


----------



## Olivia (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes I agree, I can't wait to see Samurai Orochimaru either. I laughed when I saw his mustache. 

Orochimaru is the best character in Rock Lee.


----------



## FrayedThread (Jul 17, 2012)

Look at this food  (from Namco Namja Town indoor theme park)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fay (Jul 17, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> Look at this food  (from Namco Namja Town indoor theme park)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Eww that's like eating an Uchiha eyeball


----------



## KevKev (Jul 17, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> Look at this food  (from Namco Namja Town indoor theme park)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Not to insult Japanese food but;

1. Eggs and tomatoes?
2. Gaara Pancakes and syrup??


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 17, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Not to insult Japanese food but;
> 
> 1. Eggs and tomatoes?
> 2. Gaara Pancakes and syrup??



Eggs and tomatoes is a bad combination but pancakes and syrup isn't.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 17, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> Eggs and tomatoes is a bad combination but pancakes and syrup isn't.



I agree with pancakes and syrup, though jams is much better. But wtf is this, eggs and tomatoes  Gotta try it someday.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Eggs and tomatoes are a pretty normal combination for me. My father used to make it all the time. I think it's a Chinese recipe although he was from Sicily and said he learned it there. 

I'm excited for the road to ninja manga! I think it's tomorrow we will get it, right?


----------



## Thresh (Jul 17, 2012)

FrayedThread said:


> Look at this food  (from Namco Namja Town indoor theme park)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Those look delicious.


----------



## Mako (Jul 17, 2012)

I wish I was in Japan right now.


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Jul 17, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> He's FABULOUS.
> 
> ...in fact, I'm kind of shipping this now.




It's strangely cute  

No one can resist Saucy's charms


----------



## LilMissAnko (Jul 17, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> He's FABULOUS.
> 
> ...in fact, I'm kind of shipping this now.



Chouji.... looks like Lois Griffin here...


----------



## Chaos Control (Jul 18, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Not to insult Japanese food but;
> 
> 1. Eggs and tomatoes?
> 2. Gaara Pancakes and syrup??



Is that sharingan thing really a tomato?  Looks nothing like a tomato.

What's so strange about pancakes and syrup?


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 18, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> I'm excited for the road to ninja manga! I think it's tomorrow we will get it, right?



Oh my god! Really? Hope so, I'm stoked.



Foster said:


> I wish I was in Japan right now.



I don't. I wish it'd premi?re internationally. Even the Japanese involved in the movie are awknowledging Europe and America's hype about the movie. According to the translation.



Chaos Control said:


> Is that sharingan thing really a tomato?  Looks nothing like a tomato.
> 
> What's so strange about pancakes and syrup?



Mhm, seconded. Looks nothing like a tomato.

I agree . . . Syrup belongs on pancakes. Point blank.



Mateush said:


> I agree with pancakes and syrup, though jams is much better. But wtf is this, eggs and tomatoes  Gotta try it someday.



Wow, really? Jam?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 18, 2012)

Rock Lee's face on the food look SO not delicious to me


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jul 18, 2012)

You mean you haven't tried pancakes with either strawberry or grape jam? Its pretty tasty. Or you could sprinkle powdered sugar on top of the pancakes with bananas or any other fruit topping that you have available. That is also good as well.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 18, 2012)

BiggsDarklighter said:


> You mean you haven't tried pancakes with either strawberry or grape jam? Its pretty tasty. Or you could sprinkle powdered sugar on top of the pancakes with bananas or any other fruit topping that you have available. That is also good as well.



Stop it you're making me hungry


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 18, 2012)

I wonder if u gain MS powers when you eat the tomashariganto


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 18, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Road To Guy episode preview
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCArAI-bkiQ[/YOUTUBE]



0:15 Fat Shikamaru.  
Can't handle this.


----------



## Hello Panda (Jul 18, 2012)

is that really a tomato?
anyhow eggs+tomato is a normal side dish in my place, also most of our sandwiches have egg and tomato too

but what is that Rock Lee food? a marshmallow eyes? choco bar as eyebrow? what the hell is it exactly? its cute anyway.

if this would premiere internationally i'd be really happy.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 18, 2012)

^ I agree. His face would make me feel like not eating it. He looks so derpy.
Could it be a pancake, as well? No. Maybe it's some sort of shortbread cookie. I wonder if the cookie is actually massive and the chocolate bar eyebrows are like normal-sized chocolate bars.


----------



## ladygt93 (Jul 18, 2012)

From Twitter:

今日は竹内さんにタイアップのプレゼント用に沢山サインもらったデラ！ 他にも沢山もらったから腱鞘炎にならないか心配デラ(+_+) ぴえろデラ神


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, this is disappointing. Wasn't there supposed to be a short, promotional Road to Ninja chapter after chapter 594? Let me knows if anyone finds it . . .


----------



## KevKev (Jul 18, 2012)

Chaos Control said:


> Is that sharingan thing really a tomato?  Looks nothing like a tomato.
> 
> What's so strange about pancakes and syrup?



It is a regular combination, I just talking about how it looks like Gaara 

Eggs and tomatoes is a regular combination for me too


----------



## Fay (Jul 18, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> Well, this is disappointing. Wasn't there supposed to be a short, promotional Road to Ninja chapter after chapter 594? Let me knows if anyone finds it . . .



There is a promotional chapter, but nobody has scanned it yet


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 18, 2012)

Fay said:


> There is a promotional chapter, but nobody has scanned it yet



Surprising.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 18, 2012)

Where is my road to ninja chapter?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 18, 2012)

I am waiting as well.........


----------



## Federica3975238426 (Jul 18, 2012)

I want the road to ninja chapter too!!


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 18, 2012)

Road to Ninja Special Chapter!
these two guys


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 18, 2012)

It's definitely out there but nobody has scaned it yet.
Even Mangateer hasn't released the Naruto chapter yet.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 18, 2012)

OMG  THANK U SO MUCH 

*runs off to read*


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 18, 2012)

rock lee is exactly the same and shino grows bugs with his dick

edit: that was terrible 
new prediction, this movie is gonna flop.


----------



## zlatko (Jul 18, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> Road to Ninja Special Chapter!
> these two guys



Awsomeeeeeeeeeee wish i was in Japane


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKK YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ROCK LEE CENTRIC CHAPTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKING AWESOME TO THE MAXX


----------



## Jad (Jul 18, 2012)

LOL Rock Lee didn't change, fucking awesome xD That's good news to me.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 18, 2012)

Sakura wishes she had Hinata's boobs lol


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Top-side of cover flipped for your viewing pleasure_ 







LOL Tenten.  SS and NH fanservice... Neji!!! 
Lee is the same hahahaha 

Seriously, AU Hinata and AU Sasuke should get together


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

lol  

this movie really is canon filler........ but hinata's boobs are canon so


----------



## zlatko (Jul 18, 2012)

As i understand in this chapter nothing was change madara just figured out what naruto wanted and the movie will start from where the manga ended


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 18, 2012)

So Lee never changed... 

Fucking Neji  He's a pervert even in the original anyway (if you read the chapter), now he's just bolder about it 

There's so many things I'd love talking about in that chapter. Shino's crotch, Hinata's boobs etc etc  Love the chapter.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

AU sasuhina for the win 

i want to see real sasuke's reaction to hinata:

sasuke "do your boobs have anything to do with killing my clan and brother? "
hinata "no "
sasuke "then i am not interested in them "


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 18, 2012)

that colorspread is awesome. wish i had an avy from it.
just noticed that au tenten has kunai stuck in her hair while real tenten can balance it on her fingertips. lols.


----------



## Givenchy (Jul 18, 2012)

So it wasn't sasuke's ass after all :risu


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jul 18, 2012)

They weren't changed in the story yet. Tobi performs his jutsu at the end, the whole thing was just a peak at Naruto's normal life and I guess a hint at his "desires".

So everyone was normal in the story.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow who was it that thought it was changed


----------



## gershwin (Jul 18, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> *Spoiler*: _Top-side of cover flipped for your viewing pleasure_



Poor Akamaru  Kiba u no love him anymore?!


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 18, 2012)

...poor Sai. *shakes head*

An entire conversation about genitals in the public bath, and HE wasn't even present.

Kishi, you're a cruel man.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey, this doujinsh--oh wait it's real!

That. was the best thing. I've ever read.
  

If I could rep you Kishi I would 

I even forgive the slightly discomforting (to me) Hinata fanservice.

Anyone else find Shino...kinda hot? lol we saw his whole face! :amazed

I wanna give Naruto a hug now   Lee/Naru friendship was nice.

And what were they doing just running around town after Lee in naught but towels? Also, Sakura being envious of Hinata's boobs has moved from fanon to canon now?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 18, 2012)

Someone find me a list of affiliated bookstores and if there's one within 2 hours of me I'll do whatever I can to get the bonus book and post really bad scans of it.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 18, 2012)

Sakura was kind of cute.I liked how she protected Lee.


Hinatas boobs are the dream of every guy


----------



## Chaos Control (Jul 18, 2012)

Rock Lee doesn't change and Sai ceases to exist .

Is it safe for anime-only to read the chapter?  Are there manga spoilers?


----------



## FrayedThread (Jul 18, 2012)

Chaos Control said:


> Rock Lee doesn't change and Sai ceases to exist .
> 
> Is it safe for anime-only to read the chapter?  Are there manga spoilers?



I would say it's safe to read. Nothing that hasn't already been revealed in the anime yet.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 18, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> *Spoiler*: _Top-side of cover flipped for your viewing pleasure_



My God  I looked up carefully once more and Hinata really does show her middle finger to the publlic.


----------



## darkap89 (Jul 18, 2012)

Too much fanservice but it was really funny ahah XD


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 18, 2012)

poor sai


----------



## santanico (Jul 18, 2012)

Givenchy said:


> So it wasn't sasuke's ass after all :risu



hilarious


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jul 18, 2012)

More than anything this just reminded me that I actually do like the Konoha 11 and wish they were featured more.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 18, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Too much fanservice but it was really funny ahah XD



Shh, child.

There's never enough fanservice.


----------



## Fay (Jul 18, 2012)

Sasuke was only on the cover page 


Givenchy said:


> So it wasn't sasuke's ass after all :risu



Actually it was, it was a shot from the movie and there was cat!Kiba so , this chapter is the night before the movie starts.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 18, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> ...poor Sai. *shakes head*
> 
> An entire conversation about genitals in the public bath, and HE wasn't even present.
> 
> Kishi, you're a cruel man.



mezzo (or takl, if he arrives in the meantime), can you tell what Sai's scroll in the colour page says? What about Shikamaru's book?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 18, 2012)

Is Hinata trying to kiss Naruto?


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 18, 2012)

^^^
 Yes.


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm so glad that this movie is AU. -_-
Poor Shino.


----------



## bk00 (Jul 18, 2012)

Chaos Control said:


> Rock Lee doesn't change and Sai ceases to exist .
> 
> Is it safe for anime-only to read the chapter? Are there manga spoilers?


 
Yea it's safe. Nothing to worry about!


----------



## Epyon (Jul 18, 2012)

Kestrel said:


> I'm so glad that this movie is AU. -_-
> Poor Shino.



Yeah, he would have way more bugs sticking to his body in canon.


----------



## Aiku (Jul 18, 2012)

HOLY CRAP THE MOVIE CHAPTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

DEAR GOD I SWEAR THIS IS THE BEST THING THAT'S EVER HAPPENED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 18, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> *Spoiler*: _Top-side of cover flipped for your viewing pleasure_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the flip, already cracked my neck trying to look at it upside down but.... 

I still love how Shino is a Bug exterminator now, it's just...

But what the fuck, Kiba and Akamaru hate each other? That's just sad.

And Lee...by far the most different of all...

I enjoyed the movie chapter, found it to be really funny.


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 18, 2012)

Epyon said:


> Yeah, he would have way more bugs sticking to his body in canon.



Worst. Kishi would make him have a large long worm or bug sticking out of his belly button like Kabuto had the snake.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 18, 2012)

Fay said:


> Sasuke was only on the cover page
> 
> 
> Actually it was, it was a shot from the movie and there was cat!Kiba so , this chapter is the night before the movie starts.


Au contraire! He was featured briefly in Naruto's thoughts, if that counts...


----------



## Benzaiten (Jul 18, 2012)

SS in this movie is becoming quite disturbing. :S


----------



## bk00 (Jul 18, 2012)

I think this movie's gonna be really cute. It's cool that we now know that this altered reality is based on Naruto's dream! That would definitely explain why Sasuke is home!

Though I wonder what Kishi meant by "A special one shot connected to the movie!? Read the manga, watch the movie, and *find the connections*"


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 18, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> mezzo (or takl, if he arrives in the meantime), can you tell what Sai's scroll in the colour page says? What about Shikamaru's book?



Sai's scroll says 'sokosoko zannen'.

Since 'sokosoko' means 'fairly, reasonably' and 'zannen' means 'regret, pity, disappointment', I assume it must be something like 'Such a pity'?

As for Shikamaru, I can't quite see what he's reading in his 'normal' form (two of the kanji are too blurry for me to understand)... but it looks like some sort of serious, heavy book? While in the Tsukuyumi version, he's reading 'Naruto'. XD


By the way, the TV Tokyo  was updated, and now it also carries the official summary for the 'ROAD TO SAKURA' episode.



ＮＡＲＵＴＯ疾風伝「映画公開記念！ROAD　TO　SAKURA」
7月28日（土）からの映画公開を記念した特別版！突如、空中から現れて落ちていくサクラ。偶然それを目撃したイノが助けるも、森に落ちた衝撃でサクラは記憶を失っていて!?

_Naruto Shippuuden - "A commemoration for the movie opening to the public! ROAD TO SAKURA"

A special edition marking the opening of the movie to the public on July 28th (Saturday). Suddenly, Sakura appears in the sky and falls to the ground. Ino, who happened to bear witness to the scene, helps her - but the shock of crashing into the forest has made her lose her memories!?_


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 18, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> Road to Ninja Special Chapter!
> these two guys


This was so funny and cool.
 Thank you.:33


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 18, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> My God  I looked up carefully once more and Hinata really does show her middle finger to the publlic.



Needs a "Haters Gonna Hate" caption with that image.


----------



## Spica (Jul 18, 2012)

^FI feel like it's NaruHina's FUFto all haters.  

The movie chapter was great. Too many who complained. It is good for those who enjoy the characters and interactions. I loved the last panel with Akatsuki.F


----------



## UmWhatever (Jul 18, 2012)

OMG that chapter was amazing. T.T I don't even know, but that was so much fun. And so, so sweet with Naruto's loneliness and the Lee/Naru...Speaking of which, guess we finally know what happened to Lee.  I don't get why he didn't change though...

Kiba pushing away Akamaru actually makes me pretty sad. Everything else is hilarious. 
All the fanservice though...


----------



## Aleeight (Jul 18, 2012)

Konoha 11... pek I am so glad that Naruto has you guys as friends. The chapter was too sweet.


----------



## bk00 (Jul 18, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> Needs a "Haters Gonna Hate" caption with that image.


 
Like this?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## takL (Jul 18, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Someone find me a list of affiliated bookstores and if there's one within 2 hours of me I'll do whatever I can to get the bonus book and post really bad scans of it.



wait for tomorrow  and  will tell ya.


----------



## bk00 (Jul 18, 2012)

I think I solved everything you guys. Or rather gabz did:


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 18, 2012)

^

I also can't stop staring at Hinata's boobs


----------



## Fay (Jul 18, 2012)

bk00 said:


> I think I solved everything you guys. Or rather gabz did:



 

I approve of this


----------



## gershwin (Jul 18, 2012)

bk00 said:


> I think I solved everything you guys. Or rather gabz did:



They belong to each other


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> SS in this movie is becoming quite disturbing. :S



just role with it and lol at the parings  

although, i don't get why sakura is under the genjutsu too?


----------



## bk00 (Jul 18, 2012)

Addy said:


> just role with it and lol at the parings
> 
> although, i don't get why sakura is under the genjutsu too?


 Someone earlier mention Sakura losing her memory.....


----------



## takL (Jul 18, 2012)

bk00 said:


> Someone earlier mention Sakura losing her memory.....



that must be in "road to sakura" of shippuden.


----------



## Fay (Jul 18, 2012)

bk00 said:


> Someone earlier mention Sakura losing her memory.....



That's in the promotional anime episode, not the movie.


----------



## bk00 (Jul 18, 2012)

Fay said:


> That's in the promotional anime episode, not the movie.


 
Ah okay! Thank you clearing that up!<3


----------



## Nuuskis (Jul 18, 2012)

I think the oneshot for this movie was boring, Hinata's tits and Akatsuki members in last page were fine though.

Naruto playing card with his Shadow Clones was funny.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 18, 2012)

bk00 said:


> I think I solved everything you guys. Or rather gabz did:



Perfect solution


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 18, 2012)

Nachrael said:


> I think the oneshot for this movie was boring, *Hinata's tits* and Akatsuki members in last page were fine though.
> 
> Naruto playing card with his Shadow Clones was funny.



 .


----------



## Lovely (Jul 18, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> SS in this movie is becoming quite disturbing. :S



Sasuke hitting on Sakura was already being publicized before this cover. Its not showing anything we haven't seen from the promo pics. 

How has it suddenly become "disturbing"? Because Kishi is playing it up as well?


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 18, 2012)

Aleeight said:


> Konoha 11... pek I am so glad that Naruto has you guys as friends. The chapter was too sweet.


It was pretty sweet to see them again getting more panels.

Hinata's Breast.


bk00 said:


> I think I solved everything you guys. Or rather gabz did:


They look so cute!!! good work from Gabz.

Lacks Sasuke in the chap.



takL said:


> that must be in "road to sakura" of shippuden.



takL do you know when this episode airs?!


----------



## taydev (Jul 18, 2012)

Road to Ninja chapter!!!!

Dripping wet Neji & Hinata's buoyant boobs was all I needed to see. Thanks Kishi.


----------



## Kiss (Jul 18, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> *Spoiler*: _Top-side of cover flipped for your viewing pleasure_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG I'm in love with this cover.


----------



## taydev (Jul 18, 2012)

darkap89 said:


> Too much fanservice but it was really funny ahah XD



I don't thing there was too much fanservice at all, especially considering the manga and anime have barely any fanservice.


----------



## murder mirth (Jul 18, 2012)

Guys, according to the one-shot AU chapter, it was Naruto, Kiba and SHINO at the onsen and NOT Sasuke.

Which means that ass belongs to Shino. 
I never thought he had Sasuke's haircut!


----------



## Fay (Jul 18, 2012)

^^No, look closely at Sasuke's ass picture, you will see cat!Kiba there. The scene takes place after the genjutsu.





•Rinoa• said:


> Lacks Sasuke in the chap.



I know...I was a bit disappointed but otherwise it was a job very well done .

What I want to know though takL/mezzo/anyone who can speak japanese, are we sure that Sasuke is a playboy in this movie? It seems to me like he's only hitting on Sakura :/


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 18, 2012)

That color spread 

Special chapter was really nice pek


----------



## Forces (Jul 18, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks the alternate world thing hasn't begun yet? Sasuke not a ladies' man and other shit like Hinata and Sakura being the exact same?


----------



## Norngpinky (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, the manga is hilarious and cute at the same time (; And the cover is amazingly done! So can't wait until next week...


But what is Naruto's desire, I wonder? Not to be lonely and so that's why Minata and Kushina will appear, as well as Sauce?


----------



## mayumi (Jul 18, 2012)

bk00 said:


> I think I solved everything you guys. Or rather gabz did:



Pfft, this is the real pairing


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 18, 2012)

?Rinoa? said:


> takL do you know when this episode airs?!



July 26th.





_Naruto Shippuuden - "A commemoration for the movie opening to the public! ROAD TO SAKURA"

A special edition marking the opening of the movie to the public on July 28th (Saturday). Suddenly, Sakura appears in the sky and falls to the ground. Ino, who happened to bear witness to the scene, helps her - but the shock of crashing into the forest has made her lose her memories!?_



Fay said:


> What I want to know though takL/mezzo/anyone who can speak japanese, are we sure that Sasuke is a playboy in this movie? It seems to me like he's only hitting on Sakura :/



Up until now, Charasuke has only ever been referred to as 'nanpa' in all the promotional material.

I was the one who translated the word 'nanpa' as 'playboy', in an attempt to render the term in English.

A 'nanpa', as TakL already clarified, is not _necessarily_ a playboy... though that's a connotation of the word that often goes with it lately. They're guys very interested in girls, who like to go out and enjoy the good things in life instead of worrying about work, duties or studying.

Trust me, ever since Charasuke's description came out in Shonen Jump, in the movie thread on 2ch _all the native Japanese speakers_ have been wondering whether he'll be interested only in Sakura or in every girl... so it's not like understanding the meaning of the term will help you to understand how he'll act in the movie.

You'll have to wait for movie reports for that. XD



Norngpinky said:


> But what is Naruto's desire, I wonder? Not to be lonely and so that's why Minata and Kushina will appear, as well as Sauce?



He wishes to be molested by EroNeji.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 18, 2012)

The cover's background has 'naruto' and 'menma'


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 18, 2012)

bk00 said:


> I think I solved everything you guys. Or rather gabz did:



Gonna show this to my friend. He believes that's the real pairing 

Nice chapter today.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Fay said:


> ^^No, look closely at Sasuke's ass picture, you will see cat!Kiba there. The scene takes place after the genjutsu.
> 
> I know...I was a bit disappointed but otherwise it was a job very well done .
> 
> What I want to know though takL/mezzo/anyone who can speak japanese, are we sure that Sasuke is a playboy in this movie? It seems to me like he's only hitting on Sakura :/



About Sasuke's characterization: he's a nanpa which means he is flashy and open about romance. Nanpa's can be "playboys" but not always. It can be a hard word to translate into English because of cultural differences. We will have to the movie to see what kind of nanpa Sasuke is. Is he into one girl and gaudy about it or is he a general flirt with every girl he sees? That can only be determined by the movie as nanpas' differ in the "playboy" aspect. 

Sasuke's hand is in this awkward rigamortis grip on that rose lol


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 18, 2012)

Love the color cover. Hinata giving the finger. You tell'em girl. Sasuke is just to cool. I love the chapter. This movie is going to be so good.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 18, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> Sasuke's hand is in this awkward rigamortis grip on that rose lol



Ahaha. Yeah.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 18, 2012)

Since a lot of people don't seem to be clear,

*The movie chapter was NOT AU.*

It was supposed to be like a prequel, to be before the movie takes place.


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 18, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Since a lot of people don't seem to be clear,
> 
> *The movie chapter was NOT AU.*
> 
> It was supposed to be like a prequel, to be before the movie takes place.



Unless Kishi writes something in the Manga some time in the future that has something to do with the movie, It's considered an AU. Like all the other movies.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 18, 2012)

Kestrel said:


> Unless Kishi writes something in the Manga some time in the future that has something to do with the movie, It's considered an AU. Like all the other movies.



Well I understand that, I meant in the sense of "Road to Ninja" switch personalities AU which I see a lot of people seem to think this chapter was.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 18, 2012)

The colored cover made me laugh !

Naruto looks uncomfortable with AU Hinata making a move on him.....while Sakura obviously likes AU Sasuke....so much for liking the real Sasuke.

but then again, Kishi did say that Sakura was suppose to be detestable a few years ago.....

Even Kishi's interview about Sakura in the movie was more about her parents than about her as a character....



T7 Bateman said:


> Love the color cover. Hinata giving the finger. You tell'em girl. Sasuke is just to cool. I love the chapter. This movie is going to be so good.



AU Hinata, you mean.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 18, 2012)

Still waiting for all the shipper sets to blow up outta the new color cover.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 18, 2012)

Kiss said:


> OMG I'm in love with this cover.


Sweet work.


Fay said:


> ^^No, look closely at Sasuke's ass picture, you will see cat!Kiba there. The scene takes place after the genjutsu.


True...the Sasuke's ass theme makes me laugh.


> I know...I was a bit disappointed but otherwise it was a job very well done .


Yeah it was pretty cool. Very well done Mr. Kishimoto. :33


> What I want to know though takL/mezzo/anyone who can speak japanese, are we sure that Sasuke is a playboy in this movie? It seems to me like he's only hitting on Sakura :/


Part1 of this thread there's a few posts where takL and others clarifies this.


mezzomarinaio said:


> July 26th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you  so much for all the awesome work you guys are doing and sharing in here.


> Up until now, Charasuke has only ever been referred to as 'nanpa' in all the promotional material.
> 
> I was the one who translated the word 'nanpa' as 'playboy', in an attempt to render the term in English.
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see that.


Fruits Basket Fan said:


> The colored cover made me laugh !
> 
> Naruto looks uncomfortable with AU Hinata making a move on him.....while Sakura obviously likes AU Sasuke....so much for liking the real Sasuke.


Why not?!
I also like all kinds of Sasuke who has appeared in the manga from the batshit until cool and now AU Sasuke looks pretty fun.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 18, 2012)

I was talking about Sakura ....not what fans think and the excuses for it.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 18, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I was talking about Sakura ....not what fans think and the excuses for it.


If the real Sasuke one day hitting on someone i'm sure it will be well appreciated if the target is interested.

But it?s just a fun movie, not manga canon.


----------



## MinatoRider (Jul 18, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Naruto looks uncomfortable with AU Hinata making a move on him.
> .



Looks like she is about to rape him lol.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 18, 2012)

Is it me or is the art much better in this special than a normal manga chapter?!?

So much fanservice... So much Team Guy and Tenten love... I LOVE the characterization that Rock Lee got in this one very short special. Shino is a blast too, and I notice that Kishi's sneakily snuck in the fact that Shino is still hurting from being left out of the Rescue Sasuke Arc.

Now I'm wondering if Rock Lee, due to his nature and passion and his lack of ninjutsu, is actually immune to the genjutsu and if he's gonna play a role in the movie to undo the whole thing with Naruto and Sakura. Also wondering if the Team Guy VS Akatsuki fight is actually near the beginning of the movie instead of the ending.... HMMMM

This special is very reminiscent of his Bath House colour spread all those chapters ago last year, actually.

Kishi... See... If you want to, it's not that difficult to place some focus on the rookies


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 18, 2012)

•Rinoa• said:


> If the real Sasuke one day hitting on someone i'm sure it will be well appreciated if the target is interested.
> 
> *But it?s just a fun movie, not manga canon*.



Who said otherwise?  I inputted *AU* Sasuke for a reason, after all ......


Another "what if" scenario _argument_....honestly ?


Go to fanfiction.net if you want to see that happen since canon Sasuke will not act that way ever.



MinatoRider said:


> Looks like she is about to rape him lol.



Well she is the opposite on how she acts in canon, after all......But I will actually enjoy seeing that just to see how Naruto will react !


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 18, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Another "what if" scenario _argument_....honestly ?
> 
> 
> Go to fanfiction.net if you want to see that happen.


Not at all, i was just to saying that the movie is not canon, i personally don't take it as such, therefore, what happens in the movie i don't use as facts, or mix with the manga.
Apparently i couldn't make me understand ...i'm dropping to not spam the thread with this.:33


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 18, 2012)

@Rinoa: I love how you are trying to backpedal what you have just said with the "if Sasuke did this" crap......


But anyway, I guess pairing fans will do anything to try to scrap for pairing material even if it is in a genjutsu.....


But so long as you acknowledge it.....okay, I suppose.


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jul 18, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> @Rinoa: I love how you are trying to backpedal what you have just said with the "if Sasuke did this" crap......
> 
> 
> But anyway, I guess pairing fans will do anything to try to scrap for pairing material even if it is in a genjutsu.....
> ...



Take your shit back to the naruto/sakura failedclub please


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 18, 2012)

I am not a NarutoxSakura fan.


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jul 18, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I am not a NarutoxSakura fan.



...


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 18, 2012)

Enough pairing anything, this threads had enough of that as it is.

Cut that shit out.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 18, 2012)

I apologize, then.

I still find it laughable how that you cannot hate all of the Big 3 without someone stating you must be a fan of the other pairing, though....I just had to say something after reading that .


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 18, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I apologize, then.
> 
> I still find it laughable how that you cannot hate all of the Big 3 without someone stating you must be a fan of the other pairing, though....I just had to say something after reading that .



Our fanbase is a bunch of stupid, judgmental, poop-flinging apes with pairings.

Surprised?


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 18, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> *Is it me or is the art much better in this special than a normal manga chapter?!?*
> 
> *Now I'm wondering if Rock Lee, due to his nature and passion and his lack of ninjutsu, is actually immune to the genjutsu and if he's gonna play a role in the movie to undo the whole thing with Naruto and Sakura.* This special is very reminiscent of his Bath House colour spread all those chapters ago last year, actually.
> 
> Kishi... See... If you want to, it's not that difficult to place some focus on the rookies



Haha these were my exact same thoughts when I read the chapter too!  Lee is obviously the odd man out on the cover and receives a lot of focus in the chapter too. Especially since he doesn't have a released conception sketch like everyone else. I wonder what his role is.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 18, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Who said otherwise?  I inputted *AU* Sasuke for a reason, after all ......
> 
> 
> Another "what if" scenario _argument_....honestly ?
> ...





Fruits Basket Fan said:


> @Rinoa: I love how you are trying to backpedal what you have just said with the "if Sasuke did this" crap.....
> 
> But anyway, I guess pairing fans will do anything to try to scrap for pairing material even if it is in a genjutsu.....
> 
> But so long as you acknowledge it.....okay, I suppose.





Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I apologize, then.
> 
> I still find it laughable how that you cannot hate all of the Big 3 without someone stating you must be a fan of the other pairing, though....I just had to say something after reading that .



_Again_ you start the bullsnhit. Dude, why are you like this?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 18, 2012)

It was all hypothetical, let's drop this guys.


----------



## LilMissAnko (Jul 18, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> Haha these were my exact same thoughts when I read the chapter too!  Lee is obviously the odd man out on the cover and receives a lot of focus in the chapter too. Especially since he doesn't have a released conception sketch like everyone else. I wonder what his role is.




And remember how the chapter starts with Kakashi asking him to do something for him?  I wonder if that was of any relevance... or just an excuse to occupy Lee...or was that "something" checking up Naruto?


*Spoiler*: __ 



these two guys


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 18, 2012)

I will laugh if Lee is the one who disrupts the genjutsu or the AU Lee is the complete opposite of Good Guy Lee in the movie !



Ch1p said:


> _Again_ you start the bullsnhit. Dude, why are you like this?



Again with you never quoting and questioning the other person who started it with a  "if Sasuke did this" (what if _argument_) and the other one who accused me of being a pairing fan of a certain pairing ...what is up with you?

I replied because they replied back and, at the very least, I did it without any wishful thinking on pairings.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 19, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Again with you never quoting and questioning the other person who started it with a  "if Sasuke did this" (what if _argument_) and the other one who accused me of being a pairing fan of a certain pairing ...what is up with you?
> 
> I replied because they replied back and, at the very least, I did it without any wishful thinking on pairings.



Please. It makes no difference as you still brought up pairings and proceeded to respond offensively. This obviously still affects you since you started off being insulting without provocation from anyone. 

Arguing that you don't care about pairings is a blatant lie. Otherwise you wouldn't come here complaining about it in such a petty manner.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 19, 2012)

NOT SASUKE'S ASS?

im extremelly disappointed 



Fay said:


> Sasuke was only on the cover page
> 
> 
> Actually it was, it was a shot from the movie and there was cat!Kiba so , this chapter is the night before the movie starts.



ok, thats true 

it was cat kiba and their positions are different...

perhaps the movie will replay this situation inside the AU


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 19, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Please. It makes no difference as you still brought up pairings and proceeded to respond offensively. This obviously still affects you since you started off being insulting without provocation from anyone.
> 
> Arguing that you don't care about pairings is a blatant lie. Otherwise you wouldn't come here complaining about it in such a petty manner.



The no u argument again ?

Responding to a post that is against your pairing preferences and against the what if scenario is Taking it personal?

I guess the other posts responding back would be considered taking it too personal as well ?

But in all seriousness, it is how the forums work and why we have a quote button last time I recalled .




Now you are calling me a liar and actually trying to claim I have pairing preferences?


Oh how the responses have gotten so low it is becoming personal, now !!!!

Pathetic.....


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 19, 2012)

Guys, fucking seriously do we need mods to come in again and delete another 3-4 pages?

Simmer down folks, seriously, go back to talking about the movie.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 19, 2012)

> Guys, fucking seriously do we need mods to come in again and delete another 3-4 pages?
> 
> Simmer down folks, seriously, go back to talking about the movie.



Eh, at this point pairing talk is going to happen, seeing what the recent developments are. 

I understand about it getting out of hand, though.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 19, 2012)

There is this review of the one-shot; It just lays out the differences from the AU and real world and how this one-shot influenced the AU world and Tobi's jutsu:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Road To Ninja oneshot is the reason for the changes
Look at the second page, where below are the original characters, and above and upside down are the altered ones. The altered versions display characteristics that may be based on their actions during the one shot. While reading, keep in mind that Tobi was scanning for Naruto's desires; the changes of Limited Tsukoyomi might be based off these. Going through them: 

Neji looks perverse. On pages 17 and 21, Neji is interfering with Naruto's peeping. Naruto might want Neji to lighten up.

Tenten looks like a hardass badass. On pages 4, 11, and 22, Tenten is shown being tired, needing to refresh, sounding 'like an old man', and something of a tattletale. 

Shino looks the exact same, save for what he's holding. On pages 14 and 25, Naruto is praising him, agreeing with him, and repeating his words. It seems that Naruto has no problem with Shino, which may be why there is not much change.

Kiba and Akamaru both look like they dislike the other and are beat up. Kiba is holding Akamaru away from himself. On page 14-15, Akamaru switches places with Kiba in the middle of a conversation, shakes soap everywhere, and causes Chouji to slip into the bath blasting out half the water. Naruto may be annoyed that Kiba brings his dog everywhere.

Hinata looks rude, confrontational, and both openly sexual and attached to Naruto. On pages 8, 9, 11, and 21, Hinata is shown being polite, quiet, and shy about her body. On pages 25, 26, Hinata is shown being unable to be openly interact with Naruto. Naruto may want Hinata to be less shy, and furthermore, he may want to be with Hinata himself. Naruhina ftw.

Naruto himself looks largely the same, except that Hinata's presence dampens his grin somewhat. Naruto might retain his memories from the old world, if Hinata his supposed girlfriend scares him. 

Sakura and Sasuke are happy together, instead of Sakura being angry and about to hit Sai. Page 17 is where Naruto thinks of Sasuke. On page 27, Sakura hits Naruto, and he seems grumpy about it. Naruto wishes that Sasuke had never left the village, but on top of that, it seems that Naruto may actually want Sakura and Sasuke to be together. He also prefers to see Sakura's sweet side, and it seems he wants Sasuke to be a normal guy. 

Shikamaru is smiling and relaxed; except for a single picture, throughout the entire oneshot Shikamaru doesn't smile, and when he speaks, it's about a calculated price value and clever trick. Similar to Neji, Naruto may want Shikamaru to be less serious and academic.

Chouji is lean and looks competent. On page 15, Chouji is being a clumsy fatty and removes half the water from the bath, which may have annoyed Naruto. However, on page 16 Naruto seems amused by the whole thing, so instead this might be what Naruto thinks is best for Chouji's own good, out of compassion. 

Ino looks shy and quiet, and is clinging to Chouji. On pages 21, 23, and 24, Ino is shown being loud, violent, and unreasonable. 

Rock Lee is exactly the same. I shouldn't need to say why Naruto seems perfectly happy with him during the events of the oneshot. Of note is that alone out of the 4 squads, Lee is not standing beside his teammates. 

In summary, the changes in the world of Limited Tsukoyomi seem to be mostly based on the events of the one-shot. 

Speculation based on this: What Tobi wants to accomplish with these changes is to see whether Naruto, and by extension the future victims of Infinite Tsukoyomi, can be permanently contained in a fake world where their desires in the real world are to an extent fulfilled. Naruto, Shino, and Lee will be the main characters. The main obstacle of the plot might be Naruto figuring out that the world isn't the way it's supposed to be, and furthermore struggling to go back to the way things were, when he has everything he wants. -teetooktier




I just liked it because it has all of the changes/reasonings organized here for reference. Of course some things are opinion based on interpretation.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 19, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Guys, fucking seriously do we need mods to come in again and delete another 3-4 pages?
> 
> Simmer down folks, seriously, go back to talking about the movie.



Look at this thread, half the ones posting here obviously only care about one thing, which I think is visibly apparent. I mean, I haven't even seen much on the Four Heavenly Kings for example that are supposed to be in this movie, or anything of that sort for the most part. Something which may be related to mentions of Shisui and Obito I believe?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 19, 2012)

We are using a fan review as a source now?


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 19, 2012)

Well I understand people wanting to discuss pairings and crap like that, but the point of why it's had to stop so many times before is because it devolved into petty slap fights just like this. You can discuss whatever you want in context to the movie here just please, *PLEASE* keep it civil, I know you people are atleast capable of that.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> We are using a fan review as a source now?



....I said it's opinion based on interpretation. Feel free to disagree; that's perfectly acceptable. It's one persons take on it--it's a review.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 19, 2012)

All right, then.....


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 19, 2012)

On a different note, I'm interested to see AU Kiba, as if he wasn't a dog person, then what would happen to Akamaru? Then I saw him and Kiba at odds on the color cover of the new chapter.

I must say this movie has really got me going.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 19, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> There is this review of the one-shot; It just lays out the differences from the AU and real world and how this one-shot influenced the AU world and Tobi's jutsu:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Is the reviewer on Youtube or Deviantart? I'd like a link if you can provide one.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Is the reviewer on Youtube or Deviantart? I'd like a link if you can provide one.



Here you go: these two guys 

I was reading the one-shot again and Lee's face when he is crying is really...heartbreaking. Poor Lee


----------



## Addy (Jul 19, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> Here you go: these two guys
> 
> I was reading the one-shot again and Lee's face when he is crying is really...heartbreaking. Poor Lee



yeah, rookie 9 are dicks . to be honest with ya, the chapter felt like lee was the main character while the movie is about a side character named naruto


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok bitches the pairing war is over


----------



## Vash (Jul 19, 2012)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> Ok bitches the pairing war is over


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Addy said:


> yeah, rookie 9 are dicks . to be honest with ya, the chapter felt like lee was the main character while the movie is about a side character named naruto



I love Lee so that's fine by me! Like the review points out, Lee was someone Naruto really appreciated in the one-shot, so maybe that is why he is unchanged in the AU. 

I'm glad Sakura and Naruto stood up for him at least. AT LEAST. The others were in fact, dicks.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 19, 2012)

I'll be happy if Lee plays a big role in the movie, since the one-shot did imply so.


----------



## Addy (Jul 19, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> I love Lee so that's fine by me! Like the review points out, Lee was someone Naruto really appreciated in the one-shot, so maybe that is why he is unchanged in the AU.
> 
> I'm glad Sakura and Naruto stood up for him at least. AT LEAST. The others were in fact, dicks.



indeed but i am not bothered by it too much. Lee is getting his own episode dedicated to the movie and it looks even better than the movie


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Well, i can see kiba & akamaru dont get along....





*Spoiler*: __ 



And hinata...




*Spoiler*: __ 



......huh.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 19, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





It's best not to question AU Hinata. 


Apperantly Hinata forgot what finger to use here:



It's okay, Jermaine. You are not alone.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 19, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> There is this review of the one-shot; It just lays out the differences from the AU and real world and how this one-shot influenced the AU world and Tobi's jutsu:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm still unsure if the personality changes are indeed Naruto's wish like having his parents / Sasuke back, or if it's Tobi being a troll. The two options fit, because all personality switches (except Lee, which is an argument for the personality switch to be discarded I suppose). Interesting post, nonetheless.



HK-47 said:


> On a different note, I'm interested to see AU Kiba, as if he wasn't a dog person, then what would happen to Akamaru? Then I saw him and Kiba at odds on the color cover of the new chapter.
> 
> I must say this movie has really got me going.



I was disappointed actually. I wanted Akamaru to be a cat. But now that I've slept on it it, I suppose Akamaru still being a dog and them hating each other has much more potential, though. 

@Fruits Basket Fan:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Again with you never quoting and questioning the other person who started it with a  "if Sasuke did this" (what if _argument_) and the other one who accused me of being a pairing fan of a certain pairing ...what is up with you?



Cut the bullshit. You were the one that started it _every time_. The people that interact with are always different, but you (and the topic) remain constants. That's why I quote you only. Others comment on whatever there is to comment. You on the other hand, come here to confront posters and stir up trouble.



> I did it without any wishful thinking on pairings.



I don't care why you do it. 



Fruits Basket Fan said:


> The no u argument again ?
> 
> Responding to a post that is against your pairing preferences and against the what if scenario is Taking it personal?
> 
> ...





Fruits Basket Fan said:


> We are using a fan review as a source now?



This is the pattern I'm complaining about, see? Same BS topic and same you, but different second poster. Oops, you did it again.


----------



## santanico (Jul 19, 2012)

The movie is certainly going to be interesting


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 19, 2012)

Shino is holding on to a gigantic bug 

AU Shino is holding on to a can of bug spray (I can make out the words... These three words are quite similar to Chinese characters).

AU Kiba is pushing AU Akamaru away (since now he's a cat person). It's not that he can't get along with AU Shino.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 19, 2012)

I find the Sasuke on the shonen jump cover ugly .He looks good on the manga cover though..


----------



## zlatko (Jul 19, 2012)

I will really miss Hinata after this,


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 19, 2012)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> Ok bitches the pairing war is over


LMAO....LMAOOOOO


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 19, 2012)

AU Kiba hates Akamaru ????



Ch1p said:


> @Fruits Basket Fan:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Selective reading much?

Re-read again.


I made a stand alone comment how bad Sakura looks digging this AU Sasuke and then income a post trying to defend it by bringing a self insert (I would like this AU Sasuke if I were her) and then bringing up what if real Sasuke did this argument....thus that was how this whole thing started !

In short: You only have a problem if someone who is anti-SS responds back even though it was a pro-SS post which responded first.


Are you seriously going to defend the use of a fan's review as a source ?

*sighs*


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 19, 2012)

^ 
*Spoiler*: __ 



A source for what? It was a review with ideas about the movie that I stated was opinion based. Just as people talk here about ideas that is what the post was about. I wasn't even posting it to talk about pairings. It's in the review because it was comparing the poster to the one-shot, so obviously that's mentioned but the review as a whole was an analyses of the one-shot vs the poster. 

I don't know what you're talking about it being a source. Nowhere did I say it was an official review by an acclaimed critic. It was just a review, by an average fan. For some reason, you wanted to be antagonistic about it; about an analyses that mentions pairings in like two paragraphs out of the whole thing.

If you want to talk about pairing with people, that's fine but please don't get antagonistic with me about something that was about more than pairings.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So saying that are we using a fan's review as a resource is antagonistic?


That is what my original post said and not "IDIOT DO NOT USE!"


But now that I know that you are not using it as a resource, I guess I can let it go and apologize for the mistake.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 19, 2012)

From twitter:

今年の夏も全国各地でNARUTOイベントが続々開催！劇場公開記念NARUTOショップやNARUTO声優イベントなど見逃せない熱いイベントが盛り沢山！詳しい情報はぴえろ公式ＨＰでチェック！ 

And this:

NARUTO-ナルト- in ナムコ・ナンジャタウン、いよいよ今週末からです！皆さんのお越しをお待ちしていますー！
___

And from the facebook:

こんにちは。宣伝部Kです。

明日、7月20日（金）AM8：15～
NHK「あさイチ」にて
岸本斉史先生のロングインタビューOA予定
必見です。

たくさんの人たちに「NARUTO-ナルト-」のことを
知ってもらえるよう、
原作者自らが携わる映画の公開を機に先生の事務所にて
... インタビュー収録が行われました。

ファンの皆さんはもちろん、
「NARUTO-ナルト-」のことを知らない人でも楽しめる
内容です。お楽しみに！

そのほか、明日は、
TX系列「おはスタ」でも映画情報あります！

And

.『キャナルシティ博多館内のアミューズメント系店舗が
7月28日（土）公開の
映画「ROAD TO NINJA -NARUTO THE MOVIE-」
とコラボレーション！』

詳しくはこちら


----------



## Fay (Jul 19, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> From twitter:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Let's hope Kishi will have another interview


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 19, 2012)

^ There will be! Friday (today for US) there will be a long interview with Kishimoto.

And over the summer, there will be a lot of Naruto related events being hosted and since I don't live in Japan for these events


----------



## Fay (Jul 19, 2012)

So we're getting a long Kishi interview??! Yeeeeeeey pek! Let's hope he also talks a bit about Sasuke and AUSauce/Naruto bond. 

Maybe he can also give a hint about how much longer the manga will last :33


----------



## mayumi (Jul 19, 2012)

Most of the posts here are about sasuke's ass or is sasuke holding a condom, orlook how sasuke looks with sakura with few other posts about hinata's tits or hinata and naruto.

I would like it if they could focus on the main theme which is about naruto and his parents. This is the message kishi liked his viewers to focus on cause they wanted to see naruto with his parents.

Oh well I guess it has to do with age difference. Naruto is for kids. Kids of 12, 13 yrs will be going to this movie with thier parents. While the posters here are probably older and care only about superficial stuff.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 19, 2012)

^ People focus on what they can relate to. Not many can relate to losing parents. Or they find it hard to delve into such a sensitive subject if they can. There are different reasons for why people talk about what they do and not all are superficial. Certainly, having light conversation is not always immature.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 19, 2012)

A few images from the 'Road to Sakura' preview:


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 19, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> A few images from the 'Road to Sakura' preview:



omg again with Hinata's boobs lol. Thank you for posting!


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 19, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> A few images from the 'Road to Sakura' preview:
> 
> [/URL]





nothing more from me


----------



## Fay (Jul 19, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Most of the posts here are about sasuke's ass or is sasuke holding a condom, orlook how sasuke looks with sakura with few other posts about hinata's tits or hinata and naruto.
> 
> I would like it if they could focus on the main theme which is about naruto and his parents. This is the message kishi liked his viewers to focus on cause they wanted to see naruto with his parents.
> 
> Oh well I guess it has to do with age difference. Naruto is for kids. Kids of 12, 13 yrs will be going to this movie with thier parents. While the posters here are probably older and care only about superficial stuff.


Well Mayumi, I think it's already obvious that Naruto will learn a lesson about loneliness given to him by his parents, Kishi hinted that much...

People enjoy different things and as someone who enjoys Sasuke the most I'm looking more forward to the Naruto-Sasuke friendship scenes and what exactly will his bond be with Sakura and his reaction to Kakashi and Sai. 



mezzomarinaio said:


> A few images from the 'Road to Sakura' preview:



Sakura's necklace is very pretty ! It's a cherry blossom I think.


----------



## FrayedThread (Jul 19, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> A few images from the 'Road to Sakura' preview:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I have no words


----------



## gershwin (Jul 19, 2012)

Hinata`s boobs get a lot of attention nowadays  

Though this kind of fanservice is too blatant.


----------



## ladygt93 (Jul 19, 2012)

I think now it's too much... there is no need to draw boobs like that what the shit.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't know why I keep imagining that Sakura tied these two up because she's paranoid as hell about them without her memory.


----------



## Addy (Jul 19, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Most of the posts here are about sasuke's ass or is sasuke holding a condom, orlook how sasuke looks with sakura with few other posts about hinata's titss or hinata and naruto
> 
> I would like it if they could focus on the main theme which is about naruto and his parents. This is the message kishi liked his viewers to focus on cause they wanted to see naruto with his parents.
> 
> ...



what is there to discuss? 

the only comments i saw about kushina and minato's parent relationship to naruto were:

how cute 
kishi you are killing us with the cuteness 
so cute. if only they were alive 

Vs.

sasuke holding a condom.
sasuke being interested in girls.
shino's ass (not sasuke apparently)
sasy hinata telling naruto that she will kill her.
hinata's tits.

i know this is not the mos intellectual of discussions but these subjects, believe it or not, have more content for us to discuss than the main theme of this movie.

yes, it is adorable to see naruto's family reunited and having a normal life but that is it....... adorable at best. why do you think the "uchiha" clan has more thread/discussions about it's problems then it's "normal life" scenes in both manga and anime?. 

and about these subjects being "superficial", here are some good questions from these subjects that i hope should be answered in the movie:

1- why is hinata like this?/ why does she like naruto?/ did she become like him?
2- why is sasuke like this?
3- are the uchiha alive?
4- why is itachi in akatsuki?
5- is itachi evil?

even the questions i have about minato and kushina have 0 relevance to them being parents. it is a happy family having a normal life which is apparently what kishi wanted to do........... ok, that is nice  but what else about this parents theme? 

even disney has more interesting plots related to parent themes (although most of them are just hipster teenager vs strict adult ).

not saying it is a bad theme  but i am not interested in it as much as other things.


----------



## Fay (Jul 19, 2012)

Addy said:


> even disney has more interesting plots related to parent themes (*although most of them are just hipster teenager vs strict adult *).



Ice age 4 was almost ruined because of this cheesy plotline full of cheese and cheese sauce .


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 19, 2012)

Mayumi, please.  Throwing shade on other folks' contributions is totally unnecessary.  Multiple conversations can be held simultaneously.  That's one of the, you know, highlights of text-based discussion.  No one's stopping you from talking about Nardo and his fam.



mezzomarinaio said:


> A few images from the 'Road to Sakura' preview:


----------



## ch1p (Jul 19, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


>


----------



## Kiss (Jul 19, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> A few images from the 'Road to Sakura' preview:



Wow Hinata.


----------



## Fay (Jul 19, 2012)

Is it me or is Neji acting like Hinata's overprotective dad lately ?


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 19, 2012)

^ Yeah, he's always been protective. He reminds me of an older brother and little sister. At least after the initial strain on their relationship.


----------



## Addy (Jul 19, 2012)

Fay said:


> Ice age 4 was almost ruined because of this cheesy plotline full of cheese and cheese sauce .



while i did enjoy ice age 4, that kid (he name was peaches i think) almost made me leave


----------



## Kusa (Jul 19, 2012)

It was funny and hot at first.Now its getting annoying.Whats with Hinatas boobs the whole time ?Are they out of the Idea what to make out of her?Seriously,they are just dont know anymore how to make this movie brigining them cash as much as possible and use the most effective yet the easiest way to make this movie  bringing them $$$.

Of course boys love that shit still I thought they would be more creative then that.Thats fucking sad.


----------



## Addy (Jul 19, 2012)

weird, i jsut watched the preview. i didn't see the hinata part 


Justice said:


> It was funny and hot at first.Now its getting annoying.Whats with Hinatas boobs the whole time ?Are they out of the Idea what to make out of her?Seriously,they are just dont know anymore how to make this movie brigining them cash as much as possible and use the most effective yet the easiest way to make this movie  bringing them $$$.
> 
> Of course boys love that shit still I thought they would be more creative then that.Thats fucking sad.


it was funny when the anime team didn't intend to make it funny or focus on it like kishi who just drew a few panels and glanced over them. now, i fear it will get really annoying in the future


----------



## Kusa (Jul 19, 2012)

Addy said:


> weird, i jsut watched the preview. i didn't see the hinata part
> it was funny when the anime team didn't intend to make it funny or focus on it like kishi who just drew a few panels and glanced over them. now, i fear it will get really annoying in the future



It is already annoying..Where did you watch the preview ?Link pleace.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jMo7h1iPNo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow, I should get back where I stopped for the anime by now.

Hinata's boobs 

Watched the preview but there's no sign of Hinata? Wut?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 19, 2012)

Justice said:


> It was funny and hot at first.Now its getting annoying.Whats with Hinatas boobs the whole time ?Are they out of the Idea what to make out of her?Seriously,they are just dont know anymore how to make this movie brigining them cash as much as possible and use the most effective yet the easiest way to make this movie  bringing them $$$.
> 
> Of course boys love that shit still I thought they would be more creative then that.Thats fucking sad.



you're absolutely right.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 19, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Watched the preview but there's no sigh of Hinata? Wut?



It was in TV Tokyo's version of the preview, I guess Crunchyroll cut that out for some reason.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 19, 2012)

Too hot for crunchyroll to handle?


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 19, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> This is the pattern I'm complaining about, see? Same BS topic and same you, but different second poster. Oops, you did it again.



Little tip; if you want to keep the pairing shit out of the thread, then keep the pairing shit out of the thread, instead of this passive promoting of particular pairings and then the outcry about pairing talk when someone calls it out.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Media turning women, even fictional, into sexual objects, should I expect anything else at this point 

I wonder who gave Sakura the necklace and why she's falling out of skies. And why does Sakura look like an orphan girl when she was little?



Mr Horrible said:


> Little tip; if you want to keep the pairing shit out of the thread, then keep the pairing shit out of the thread, instead of this passive promoting of particular pairings and then the outcry about pairing talk when someone calls it out.



That's not my post that you quoted. I didn't say that.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 19, 2012)

Fay said:


> Well Mayumi, I think it's already obvious that Naruto will learn a lesson about loneliness given to him by his parents, Kishi hinted that much...



This actually seems like it has potential to be interesting, particularly with the lead in from the one-shot.



> People enjoy different things and as someone who enjoys Sasuke the most I'm looking more forward to the Naruto-Sasuke friendship scenes and what exactly will his bond be with Sakura and his reaction to Kakashi and Sai.



You don't find these scenes even a little tainted by the vast difference between AU!Sasuke and actual Sasuke?



thoughtful1 said:


> Media turning women, even fictional, into sexual objects, should I expect anything else at this point



*Hinata in a bunnysuit.*

Let's not act like this is a surprise.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 19, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> It was in TV Tokyo's version of the preview, I guess Crunchyroll cut that out for some reason.



If anyone wants to watch the TV Tokyo's version, it's here:


----------



## ch1p (Jul 19, 2012)

Mr Horrible said:


> thoughtful1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Little tip: learn to quote.

Another little tip: use spoiler tags, _like I did_.

Because I'm on a roll, a final tip: I passively promoted pairings _I loath_ by not commenting on it, so your argument is invalid to begin with.


----------



## kagegak (Jul 19, 2012)

Justice said:


> It was funny and hot at first.Now its getting annoying.Whats with Hinatas boobs the whole time ?Are they out of the Idea what to make out of her?Seriously,they are just dont know anymore how to make this movie brigining them cash as much as possible and use the most effective yet the easiest way to make this movie  bringing them $$$.
> 
> Of course boys love that shit still I thought they would be more creative then that.Thats fucking sad.



You don't like boobies?


----------



## MinatoRider (Jul 19, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Too hot for crunchyroll to handle?





''What'' ? Crunchyoll for shame. :amazed


----------



## kagegak (Jul 19, 2012)

Addy said:


> weird, i jsut watched the preview. i didn't see the hinata part
> it was funny when the anime team didn't intend to make it funny or focus on it like kishi who just drew a few panels and glanced over them. now, i fear it will get really annoying in the future



Oh come on addy your a guy why should it be annoying for you?
Why would anybody be annoyed by it


----------



## Saunion (Jul 19, 2012)

I agree, it's really awful how they always feature Hinata's tits to appeal to her core audience instead of focusing on her well developped character traits and conflicts.

Oh wait she doesn't have any of those.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 19, 2012)

found video of hinata in red 
[YOUTUBE]Z_6IUCPVHYc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 19, 2012)

^ Her core audience wouldn't view it that way though. 



Mr Horrible said:


> *Hinata in a bunnysuit.*
> 
> Let's not act like this is a surprise.



I'm not surprised. That is what's sad.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 19, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Little tip: learn to quote.



Haha, I was using multiquote to bring up some pairing bullshit, but ultimately decided against it, of course I obviously forgot about said quote.



> Another little tip: use spoiler tags, _like I did_.



Nope.



> Because I'm on a roll, a final tip: I passively promoted pairings _I loath_ by not commenting on it, so your argument is invalid to begin with.



But you did comment on it, so...

My point was that passive pairing mentions have a tendency to be overlooked, yet if you're going against pairing mentions in this thread, they really have to be stopped as well.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 19, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> ^ Her core audience wouldn't view it that way though.



Of course they wouldn't. They like her for her personality. And the Hyuga clan subplot. Can't forget the Hyuga clan subplot.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Or relatability. It's a thing of perspective. Either way, boobs are great. They're fine. It's when things like this that get overdone that it becomes something else, imo.


----------



## Selva (Jul 19, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> A few images from the 'Road to Sakura' preview:


So this is what Hinata's character has been reduced to; a blushing girl with big tits. It's disgusting 
Why couldn't they focus on something better like how about highlighting some of her good traits or whatever instead of her boobs appeal?


----------



## Addy (Jul 19, 2012)

kagegak said:


> Oh come on addy your a guy why should it be annoying for you?
> Why would anybody be annoyed by it



this one, i don't mind but shuving hinata's breasts in my face multiple times in the future is what i am afraid of


----------



## sasuki-chan (Jul 19, 2012)

why people talk as if it was their first time seeing fanservice in anime... 
I don't see as many complaints when the boys are half naked .

anyways I can't wait for this episode. We'll FINALLY learn more about Sakura, who is the f*cking heroine. Can't wait


----------



## ch1p (Jul 19, 2012)

Mr Horrible said:


> Nope.



You shameless whore.


*Spoiler*: _@Mr. Horrible_ 







> But you did comment on it, so...
> 
> My point was that passive pairing mentions have a tendency to be overlooked, yet if you're going against pairing mentions in this thread, they really have to be stopped as well.



I'm not against pairing mentions. As I said, his reasons why he does it are irrelevant to me. As I also said, I've let SasNar comments, which I loath, pass by without saying anything about it either. I don't care about pairings. Comment all you want. Have loads of fun. What I'm against is his bullshit which has devolved this thread time and time again to irrelevant convos (it isn't his first time. it's about his tenth or something). And hey, _he's the only one doing it_, hence why I only quoted him.

And yes, this convo is also cluttering the thread. Which is why I said, use spoiler tags.






Selva said:


> So this is what Hinata's character has been reduced to; a blushing girl with big tits. It's disgusting
> Why couldn't they focus on something better like how about highlighting some of her good traits or whatever instead of her boobs appeal?



Good traits? That she was born with? Like her boobs? Complain about fanservice all you want, I'm not fond of that either, now bashing her boobs as if they aren't good traits?


----------



## Saunion (Jul 19, 2012)

Is that anime episode written by Kishimoto too or is it filler-filler?


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 19, 2012)

sasuki-chan said:


> why people talk as if it was their first time seeing fanservice in anime...
> I don't see as many complaints when the boys are half naked .
> 
> anyways I can't wait for this episode. We'll FINALLY learn more about Sakura, who is the f*cking heroine. Can't wait



That was once though and it was nowhere near as sexualized. Sexuality is fine and it's okay to enjoy the fan service. I just get annoyed when it's overdone and there's a history behind women and sexual exploitation. But that's just how I feel about it. 

I too am excited for this episode! We even get to see cat Kiba.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 19, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> You shameless whore.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _@Mr. Horrible_
> ...




How are boobs good traits ?How is anything about an appearence a good trait ? A good trait would be her showing some of her jutsu skills.Some thing for what she trained for,not something like boobs which she has because the beautiful nature wanted her to some big boobies.


Its true there is also here and there also half neekkid boys but those boys are strong shinobis who are good at other things too.Hinata barerly shows her fighting skills.It seems like her only purpose is to make guys getting a boner and some girls wet.

I find this sad,I dont know about you guys though.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 19, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> You shameless whore.



If you've got it, flaunt it.



> I'm not against pairing mentions. As I said, his reasons why he does it are irrelevant to me. As I also said, I've let SasNar comments, which I loath, pass by without saying anything about it either. I don't care about pairings. Comment all you want. Have loads of fun. What I'm against is his bullshit which has devolved this thread time and time again to irrelevant convos (it isn't his first time. it's about his tenth or something). And hey, _he's the only one doing it_, hence why I only quoted him.



As my slip up showed, I was going to bring up the pretty blatant pairing mentions in the first place. It takes two sides to have an argument, personally I feel that if you're bothered by that argument, then both sides should back down.

Honestly otherwise it'll just be snide passive pairing mentions from both sides of course that works for me too, however I thought the goal was to cut pairings away from this thread.



> And yes, this convo is also cluttering the thread. Which is why I said, use spoiler tags.



She'll be right.


----------



## sasuki-chan (Jul 19, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> That was once though and it was nowhere near as sexualized. Sexuality is fine and it's okay to enjoy the fan service. I just get annoyed when it's overdone and there's a history behind women and sexual exploitation. But that's just how I feel about it.
> 
> I too am excited for this episode! We even get to see cat Kiba.



I wasn't really talking about you but people who are overeacting about a big boobies scene eventhough it's rather common in manga and not that surprising imo.
If I had to choose, I would prefer character development with just a little fanservice though. Is is too much to ask I wonder...


----------



## Fay (Jul 19, 2012)

Lol you guys, so much drama over fanservice, you can see this fandom isn't used to things like this .



Mr Horrible said:


> You don't find these scenes even a little tainted by the vast difference between AU!Sasuke and actual Sasuke?



Nope, this is just a movie Kishi wrote to entertain his fandom, why would I spend my time worrying over something like that :/?


----------



## takL (Jul 19, 2012)

donno why but this thread is very similer to the RTN thread @ 2ch.




Red Raptor said:


> AU Shino is holding on to a can of bug spray (I can make out the words... These three words are quite similar to Chinese characters).



殺虫剤　殺（kill) 虫（insect/bug) 剤(cemical/agent)=bug killer

and shikamaru is reading "naruto".

-in the real world version
shikamaru is reading a book titled "Tactics-a study of opperations"

sais note says "middling(/so-so). too bad"



Majin Lu said:


> The cover's background has 'naruto' and 'menma'



correct!　i wasnt noticing about menma!


----------



## Kusa (Jul 19, 2012)

Fay said:


> Lol you guys, so much drama over fanservice, you can see this fandom isn't used to things like this .


If we see more then fanservice about Hinata and co then I will fine with it.Though I doubt it.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 19, 2012)

^^ I thought that was wood lol not menma but you guys are correct. Good catch.


----------



## Fay (Jul 19, 2012)

takL said:


> correct!　i wasnt noticing about menma!



Menma = AU Naruto right ?

TakL any idea on when we can expect Kishi's long interview ?


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 19, 2012)

This thread, what has it become? Its become about pairings, sasuke's butt, and boobs...wonderful 

Anyway, this "Road To Sakura" episode, how do you guys think she fall out of the sky???


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Fay said:


> Menma = AU Naruto right ?
> 
> TakL any idea on when we can expect Kishi's long interview ?



Menma is a roman topping. They are what look like wood in the background. It's alluding to the person named Menma.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 19, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> This thread, what has it become? Its become about pairings, sasuke's butt, and boobs...wonderful
> 
> Anyway, this "Road To Sakura" episode, how do you guys think she fall out of the sky???



naruto probably pushed her by accident or she tripped and fell cause shes clumsy


----------



## Fay (Jul 19, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> Menma is a roman topping. They are what look like wood in the background. It's alluding to the person named Menma.



Huh? Then why are people calling Naruto Menma ?


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Fay said:


> Huh? Then why are people calling Naruto Menma ?



It's the name of Naruto's AU counterpart or so it is speculated. A dark Naruto in AU.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 19, 2012)

This Menma thing has been bothering me for awhile... It's bizarre. What kind of person is Menma?

I wonder if the Naruto in upper part of the spread is AU!Naruto (Menma) and not real!Naruto. AKA the spread is the two worlds, AU and real, mirrored top to bottom, and not real!Naruto & real!Sakura in AU and real world. It makes more sense that way. 



Justice said:


> How are boobs good traits ?How is anything about an appearence a good trait ? A good trait would be her showing some of her jutsu skills.Some thing for what she trained for,not something like boobs which she has because the beautiful nature wanted her to some big boobies.
> 
> Its true there is also here and there also half neekkid boys but those boys are strong shinobis who are good at other things too.Hinata barerly shows her fighting skills.It seems like her only purpose is to make guys getting a boner and some girls wet.
> 
> I find this sad,I dont know about you guys though.



If you were born a genius, wouldn't you consider that a good trait? Are you going to tell me you wouldn't consider it a plus? Then what's the big deal about prettyness being a good trait? They're both something you are born with and there's no input from you either. Praising one or the other, I see no difference, and rambling about how inferior looks are compared to smartness is as much shallow as a pretty bimbo who thinks books are boring. The labours of hard work... uhm... but if you work hard on your appearance, what's the difference again? Hard work is hard work. Doesn't really matter what its applied to. 

I do agree it's sad that Hinata is being reduced to fan service though. That is taking the easy way out to demographics appeal. It's simple minded. But that's not the same as bashing someone for their looks or how much they care for them.



Mr Horrible said:


> If you've got it, flaunt it.



I agree (although, the level of flaunt must be taken into consideration).


----------



## insane111 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ugh this thread is painful to read, be glad I"m not a mod


----------



## takL (Jul 19, 2012)

Fay said:


> Menma = AU Naruto right ?
> 
> TakL any idea on when we can expect Kishi's long interview ?



i went to 3 bookstores for the cut magazine but they didnt have it yet. 
i hear its a 3 page interview with kish and mr. goto from asian kungfu generation and not much on the movie. theres kishs pic from the side. 
he cant keep hiding his face in the tv show, asaichi tomorrow.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 19, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> It's the name of Naruto's AU counterpart or so it is speculated. A dark Naruto in AU.



No, Menma is the name the "real" Naruto has in the AU. He gives up his name and choses to live with his parents as Menma, then of course he realizes it's not his real identity and that he's lying to himself and blablabla and he breaks the genjutsu. Supposedly Tobi is the Dark Naruto.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Hina-boobs_ 





Justice said:


> It was funny and hot at first.Now its getting annoying.Whats with Hinatas boobs the whole time ?Are they out of the Idea what to make out of her?Seriously,they are just dont know anymore how to make this movie brigining them cash as much as possible and use the most effective yet the easiest way to make this movie  bringing them $$$.
> 
> Of course boys love that shit still I thought they would be more creative then that.Thats fucking sad.





Addy said:


> weird, i jsut watched the preview. i didn't see the hinata part
> it was funny when the anime team didn't intend to make it funny or focus on it like kishi who just drew a few panels and glanced over them. now, i fear it will get really annoying in the future





Justice said:


> It is already annoying..Where did you watch the preview ?Link pleace.





thoughtful1 said:


> Or relatability. It's a thing of perspective. Either way, boobs are great. They're fine. It's when things like this that get overdone that it becomes something else, imo.





thoughtful1 said:


> That was once though and it was nowhere near as sexualized. Sexuality is fine and it's okay to enjoy the fan service. I just get annoyed when it's overdone and there's a history behind women and sexual exploitation. But that's just how I feel about it.
> 
> I too am excited for this episode! We even get to see cat Kiba.





I agree :/ It's moved into being too much/overdone. I also have issues with the type of erotica Hinata's character lends itself to, but that's another convo altogether.  



Fay said:


> Lol you guys, so much drama over fanservice, you can see this fandom isn't used to things like this .


That's actually one of the things I find refreshing about Naruto though: the lack of gratuitous fanservice. 

Anyway, I hope Ino in the episode isn't just...there, lol. Ino's kinda gotten the short end of the stick in previous fillers. 

Need moar Kishi interviews


----------



## takL (Jul 19, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> This menma thing has been bothering me for awhile... I do wonder if the Naruto in that AU!spread is AU!Naruto and not Naruto.



appearently theres another 'naruto' in the limited tukuyomi world. he wears a mask.
the real naruto we know decides to live as menma in the limited tukuyomi world. like saunion said.
the 2 exchange words in the end of act 2 and then blows in the beginning of act 3.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 19, 2012)

Longer summary of 'ROAD TO SAKURA', from the TV Tokyo official website:


映画、ROAD TO NINJAの公開に先駆けて、劇場版と連動した企画を放送！！

突如、空中から現れて落ちていくサクラ。偶然それを目撃したいのが助けるも、森に落ちた衝撃でサクラは記憶を失ってしまう。里の事もナルトの事も忘れてしまってはいるが、ぼんやりとしたイメージだけは覚えているらしい。サクラが記憶喪失になった事を聞きつけた里の仲間達は、その微かな記憶を頼りにサクラの記憶を取り戻そうと一致団結するが?？

_Right before the 'ROAD TO NINJA' opening to the public, the broadcasting of a project linked to the movie!

Suddenly, Sakura appears in the sky and falls to the ground. Ino, who happened to witness the whole scene, helps her - but the shock of falling into the forest has made her lose her memories. She has forgotten everything about the village and Naruto, but she can apparently remember a single indistinct image. Her friends from the village, when they hear about Sakura's memory loss, agree to combine their forces to help her regain her memories by relying on that one faint memory, but..._


Also, another cardass.



The name of the card is 'The Masked Man'.

The sentence written on it is something like "I can't believe that in this world there would be a guy just like me!".


Damn, Kishi, he looks just like a character from Yu-gi-oh... -_-


----------



## Addy (Jul 19, 2012)

takL said:


> donno why but this thread is very similer to the RTN thread @ 2ch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stupid shika is reading naruto......

is kishi calling his readers idiots?


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 19, 2012)

Fay said:


> Nope, this is just a movie Kishi wrote to entertain his fandom, why would I spend my time worrying over something like that :/?



I find it jarring.



Ch1p said:


> I agree (although, the level of flaunt must be taken into consideration).



Well you just killed my fun didn't you?


----------



## Addy (Jul 19, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Longer summary of 'ROAD TO SAKURA', from the TV Tokyo official website:
> 
> 
> 映画、ROAD TO NINJAの公開に先駆けて、劇場版と連動した企画を放送！！
> ...



he looks lame :/

i want evil naruto to be evil NARUTO. not evil sasunaru child


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 19, 2012)

^ OMG you're right 

But seriously, he looks like a character from another show...can't remember...

Also, shouldn't he be masked?


----------



## takL (Jul 19, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> The name of the card is 'The Masked Man'.
> 
> The sentence written on it is something like "I can't believe that in this world there would be a guy just like me!".



+ a jinchuriki, the strong

why he looks like sasuke?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 19, 2012)

THAT'S AU Naruto?


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 19, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Longer summary of 'ROAD TO SAKURA', from the TV Tokyo official website:
> 
> 
> 映画、ROAD TO NINJAの公開に先駆けて、劇場版と連動した企画を放送！！
> ...



...Thats menma? AU Naruto??


*Spoiler*: __ 



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lovely (Jul 19, 2012)

Is the black hair supposed to symbolize his dark side?


----------



## Saunion (Jul 19, 2012)

What the fuck? It's like a fusion between Naruto and Sasuke...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 19, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Longer summary of 'ROAD TO SAKURA', from the TV Tokyo official website:
> 
> 
> 映画、ROAD TO NINJAの公開に先駆けて、劇場版と連動した企画を放送！！
> ...



Oh lawd 

So...... why the black hair? Did Kushina cheated or something? 

He looks kinda cool to me though.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 19, 2012)

Apparently Kishi has a default bishie hairstyle.

Also, isn't Naruto meant to have more musculature?


----------



## takL (Jul 19, 2012)

or more like nishio's version of  sasuke with narutos 3 lines

but in kishs script it had to be shisui...


----------



## Saunion (Jul 19, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Oh lawd
> 
> So...... why the black hair? Did Kushina cheated or something?
> 
> He looks kinda cool to me though.



Yeah I kinda like it, it's just that anime artstyle that looks kinda goofy.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 19, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> So...... why the black hair? Did Kushina cheated or something?



...but the Menma in Kushina's photo album was blond...


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I see so Menma is the name Naruto takes on and then there's another Naruto as well and he has Sasuke's hair....

Well, that's weird. I'm just gonna call dark Naruto Naruke


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jul 19, 2012)

mmm... maybe his drak hair is due the fact to the Black Kyuubi inside him ? Ther is a crad with it for case ?


----------



## sasutachi (Jul 19, 2012)

half of him looks like sasuke and other half looks like naruto.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 19, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Hey i just noticed, what are the gloves for??
> 
> What kind of gloves are they?



Ribbed.

10char


----------



## FrayedThread (Jul 19, 2012)

... So did this Naruto buy a Sasuke wig or...?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 19, 2012)

takL said:


> appearently theres another 'naruto' in the limited tukuyomi world. he wears a mask.
> the real naruto we know decides to live as menma in the limited tukuyomi world. like saunion said.
> the 2 exchange words in the end of act 2 and then blows in the beginning of act 3.



See, that's exacly what bothers me. Either there are three Narutos or Menma dyed his hair black (WHY), because the photos in the album depict a blond Menma / Naruto.



mezzomarinaio said:


> Also, another cardass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*what the fuck.*

Smells like Gogeta! Kishimoto you lazy bastard.

You sure this is legit? I can't find it elsewhere.

I see no cheek markings.



Mr Horrible said:


> Well you just killed my fun didn't you?



I'm such an unpleasant person.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 19, 2012)

sasutachi said:


> half of him looks like sasuke and other half looks like naruto.



Naruto and Sasuke double teamed Sakura ,this movie


----------



## Saunion (Jul 19, 2012)

His face looks like Naruto, he just has Sauce's haircut.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 19, 2012)

Whos up for AU Sakura next?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 19, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Longer summary of 'ROAD TO SAKURA', from the TV Tokyo official website:
> 
> 
> 映画、ROAD TO NINJAの公開に先駆けて、劇場版と連動した企画を放送！！
> ...



It's Tobi, Kishi is going to make him Tobi


----------



## Kusa (Jul 19, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> This Menma thing has been bothering me for awhile... It's bizarre. What kind of person is Menma?
> 
> I wonder if the Naruto in upper part of the spread is AU!Naruto (Menma) and not real!Naruto. AKA the spread is the two worlds, AU and real, mirrored top to bottom, and not real!Naruto & real!Sakura in AU and real world. It makes more sense that way.
> 
> ...


Beauty is something people are born with it.It cant be won through hard working(well fitness but that kind of fitness is no where as hard as the training most Naruto characters do)Make up or  good clothes help someone to look better but even they dont help  much if the person is plain ugly. By the way using make up or having good clothes is not something very difficult to get.Hard work is not hardwork.Someone who works in a difficult job very hard and someone who does it in a very easy job cant be compared.


Funny thing also that you talk about hard working when Hinata isnt a very stylish girl who works for her Appearence.Her boobs is really not something for what she worked at all.




..Is Kishi fucking serious.Why the hell ..Is this supposed to be Narsuke ?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 19, 2012)

One thing about the art style... it made him way too skinny.

I guess Menma probably dyed his hair black, but seriously...?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 19, 2012)

and what's with Road to Ninja Sakura? what gives, whos behind this


----------



## mayumi (Jul 19, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Longer summary of 'ROAD TO
> 
> Also, another cardass.
> 
> ...



this evil naruto looks like minato's hair + black color. Remember minato also has those side bangs. The back part of his hair is spiky like naruto and minato.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 19, 2012)

That's actually Tobi but without the Sharingan. It could explain the lines on Tobis face.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 19, 2012)

He has Naruto's "whiskers" though. Tobi had wrinkles on his face, not mere lines.


----------



## FrayedThread (Jul 19, 2012)

They're all so skinny


----------



## Saunion (Jul 19, 2012)

mayumi said:


> this evil naruto looks like minato's hair + black color. Remember minato also has those side bangs. The back part of his hair is spiky like naruto and minato.



Hey that's a good point. He doesn't seem to have Saucy's trademark duckbutt hair.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 19, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He has Naruto's "whiskers" though. Tobi had wrinkles on his face, not mere lines.



They dont look like Wrinkles because we seen the Hand of Tobi thar not wrinklly. Those have to be lines.


----------



## takL (Jul 19, 2012)

mayumi said:


> this evil naruto looks like minato's hair + black color. Remember minato also has those side bangs. The back part of his hair is spiky like naruto and minato.



that's true. but therere no dark circles under his eyes....


----------



## Saunion (Jul 19, 2012)

takL said:


> that's true. but therere no dark circles under his eyes....



I can see them.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I actually had a theory about Tobi being dark Naruto a while back. I think I posted it here or somewhere. It was more of a joke but Tobi can travel dimensions, so maybe.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 19, 2012)

So now Tobi= AU Naruto? 

...

I'd believe it


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 19, 2012)

it is legit,since the card's name is'The Masked man'
and I came up with the theory last page


----------



## Saunion (Jul 19, 2012)

People have been talking about Tobi being AU Naruto for weeks.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 19, 2012)

I've been scourging my sources and no trail on that card.  The official site doesn't list it either... 

The face markings... I agree it could be Tobi's and not Naruto's. There's one below his eye after all. The eye shape doesn't look like Naruto's either. Plus, the eye is a darker blue (and very grey) then the equivalent Naruto card (but _it is blue_). But if it's Naruto, why dye your hair black? Is it Naruto's evil twin?

WHAT IS THIS? 



Justice said:


> Beauty is something people are born with it.It cant be won through hard working(well fitness but that kind of fitness is no where as hard as the training most Naruto characters do)Make up or  good clothes help someone to look better but even they dont help  much if the person is plain ugly. By the way using make up or having good clothes is not something very difficult to get.Hard work is not hardwork.Someone who works in a difficult job very hard and someone who does it in a very easy job cant be compared.
> 
> 
> Funny thing also that you talk about hard working when Hinata isnt a very stylish girl who works for her Appearence.Her boobs is really not something for what she worked at all.



The funny thing here is that you totally disregarded the 'you're born with intelligence too, although you seem to praise it as shallowly as you depreciate prettyness' point. Let's move on though.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> it is legit,since the card's name is'The Masked man'
> and I came up with the theory last page



I really wasn't stealing it or anything. I  and others really did post about it on this forum somewhere, I'm gonna try and dig it up and see if what I said goes with what we know now.

I mean it's still a stretch but maybe.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 19, 2012)

It's crazy but it's actually really interesting if you think about it.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 19, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> It's crazy but it's actually really interesting if you think about it.



I'm as baffled by this as the masked animals. wtf is this.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I found it: 

Idk I got a little crazy with it lol with Sasuke's eyes and all.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 19, 2012)

Justice said:


> It was funny and hot at first.Now its getting annoying.Whats with Hinatas boobs the whole time ?Are they out of the Idea what to make out of her?Seriously,they are just dont know anymore how to make this movie brigining them cash as much as possible and use the most effective yet the easiest way to make this movie  bringing them $$$.
> 
> Of course boys love that shit still I thought they would be more creative then that.Thats fucking sad.



No YOU! we can't point out the obvious shit like this cause it might be troubling to others who think this is great. Along with all that over the top Sasuke and Hinata behaviour is supposed to be considered funny but feels completely fanservicey and over the top.

It gets stale really fast.


----------



## sweetmelissa (Jul 19, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Longer summary of 'ROAD TO SAKURA', from the TV Tokyo official website:
> 
> 
> 映画、ROAD TO NINJAの公開に先駆けて、劇場版と連動した企画を放送！！
> ...



looks like the combination of naruto and sasuke.:ho


----------



## Saunion (Jul 19, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> I found it:
> 
> Idk I got a little crazy with it lol with Sasuke's eyes and all.



This movie isn't canon. Tobi is probably AU Naruto simply because it's his genjutsu and that's the way he chose to manifest himself to fuck with Naruto's mind.


----------



## Selva (Jul 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _booby talk_ 






Ch1p said:


> Good traits? That she was born with? Like her boobs? Complain about fanservice all you want, I'm not fond of that either, now bashing her boobs as if they aren't good traits?


I hope you're not serious :/ Good traits like her good heart, her being gentle, patient, loving, caring... you know, these types of traits? And not her boobs size  if I'm a fan of her, I'd be very disappointed with this crap. Showing off her boobs is all cool and dandy but this over focus on them for no reason other than mere fanservice is disgusting.
When did I bash her boobs though? Please do tell.



I wanted AU Naruto to look exactly like Naruto and not like this


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 19, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I've been scourging my sources and no trail on that card.  The official site doesn't list it either...





Also, from 2ch:



"The movie original characters!"

"The 'masked' men lead the way!"


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 19, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Also, from 2ch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Alot of people thought that sasuke was that maske man in the trailer...it really must be menma (AU naruto) then...


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 19, 2012)

This looks to be every Sasunaru fan's dream come true.
A bastard love child between Sasuke and Naruto.


----------



## takL (Jul 19, 2012)

i think the real menma is lost/dead in the limitted tukuyomi world.
and menma-naruto is the naruto we know.
he fights the masked naruto and 9 masked beasts in the tukuyomi world


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 19, 2012)

Naruto had it when he use Sexy jutsu


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 19, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I'm as baffled by this as the masked animals. wtf is this.



What?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 19, 2012)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: _booby talk_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



which are all traits you're born with. i don't see a difference. her boob size is nothing more or less important. it's part of who she is. and thanks for continuing this shit when i already had said '_let's move on_'. who cares. people obsessing this much importance to body traits, whether positive or negative, is what's shallow. it's like i'm talking with pre-schoolers who never saw a pair of breasts in their lives.






takL said:


> i think the real menma is lost/dead in the limitted tukuyomi world.
> 
> and menma-naruto is the naruto we know.



it would be a nice mirror wouldn't it? in the real world, it's naruto's parents who died. in the AU, it's naruto who did. that's a bit too morbid though, he's still a child. when was the last time a child died? haku, who was 15, not quite a child anymore. we've had some pictures of young Naruto, but it's all infancy pictures, isn't it? no academy pic... no teen. could be. 



mezzomarinaio said:


> Also, from 2ch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, thank you. \o/

From that perspective, it looks nothing like Sasuke. It's exacly like a black haired Minato. a pity, him being real!Sasuke explained how he's going to be in the movie. 

*WHO IS THIS GUY.*



Haruka Katana said:


> What?



the picture, not your answer.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh 

I wish they would keep the masked man's identity secret though, could've been more of a surprise... sort of...


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 19, 2012)

But wasn't said before that Black haired Naruto is Tobi in the movie?


----------



## Benzaiten (Jul 19, 2012)

bk00 said:


> I think I solved everything you guys. Or rather gabz did:


Most perfect poster manip lol



Addy said:


> just role with it and lol at the parings
> 
> although, i don't get why sakura is under the genjutsu too?


Yeah that's what I plan to do. It's just.....I thought she loved angsty darkness Sasuke-kun. It was supposedly a love so strong it endured three murder attempts and now she's freaking out over this weirdo host guy who just has the same face as him. Talk about true love.

Then again we don't know if they retain their memories or how the genjutsu is going to play out so whatevs.



Lovely said:


> Sasuke hitting on Sakura was already being publicized before this cover. Its not showing anything we haven't seen from the promo pics.
> 
> How has it suddenly become "disturbing"? Because Kishi is playing it up as well?


Assuming she and Naruto remember the real Sasuke, it's stupid. If not, then it's understandable. Because if they remember the real Sasuke then they shouldn't accept this new guy just as he is and Sakura shouldn't be all giddy around him like that cos if she ~loves~ the real Sauce then she shouldn't go around blushing just cos some guy has the same face. It's shallow.


----------



## takL (Jul 19, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> But wasn't said before that Black haired Naruto is Tobi in the movie?



in which movie?



Ch1p said:


> it would be a nice mirror wouldn't it? in the real world, it's naruto's parents who died. in the AU, it's naruto who did. that's a bit too morbid though, he's still a child. when was the last time a child died? haku, who was 15, not quite a child anymore. we've had some pictures of young Naruto, but it's all infancy pictures, isn't it? no academy pic... no teen. could be.



yep and  those pics are actually of menma, the lost kid. im sad for kushina n minato in the limited tukuyomi world.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 19, 2012)

takL said:


> in which movie?
> .



This movie.

I read that Tobi is Naruto in the new movie in the AU.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 19, 2012)

For anyone interested, a list of the bookstores that will carry the special 'Maki no Shinobi' volume:


----------



## Benzaiten (Jul 19, 2012)

Kestrel said:


> This looks to be every Sasunaru fan's dream come true.
> A bastard love child between Sasuke and Naruto.


Holy shit it does look like a combination of Naruto and Sasuke


----------



## Saunion (Jul 19, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> Assuming she and Naruto remember the real Sasuke, it's stupid. If not, then it's understandable. Because if they remember the real Sasuke then they shouldn't accept this new guy just as he is and Sakura shouldn't be all giddy around him like that cos if she ~loves~ the real Sauce then she shouldn't go around blushing just cos some guy has the same face. It's shallow.



Apparently the genjutsu works by giving those who're hit by it what they desire, which is why Naruto gets to live with his parents. That male prostitute version of Sasuke is probably what Sakura wants, which would explain why her dad is hokage too in that AU.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jul 19, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Apparently the genjutsu works by giving those who're hit by it what they desire, which is why Naruto gets to live with his parents. *That male prostitute version of Sasuke is probably what Sakura wants*, which would explain why her dad is hokage too in that AU.


That's just sad... Whatever happened to acknowledgement? I thought the point of being acknowledged by Sasuke was that Sasuke never acknowledged anyone. That was why these girls strived for his attention cos he never gave anyone the time of day but now he's a playboy which is the complete opposite so what's the point? God, Kishimoto, what are you doing to her????


----------



## Saunion (Jul 19, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> That's just sad...



That's Sakura we're talking about here.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jul 19, 2012)

Saunion said:


> That's Sakura we're talking about here.


I still have hope.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Saunion said:


> This movie isn't canon. Tobi is probably AU Naruto simply because it's his genjutsu and that's the way he chose to manifest himself to fuck with Naruto's mind.



I made the post back when I heard a rumor that Kishi said it was tied into the manga or something.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 19, 2012)

Benzaiten said:


> I still have hope.



You're only hurting yourself Benz.



thoughtful1 said:


> I made the post back when I heard a rumor that Kishi said it was tied into the manga or something.



There's too many continuity problems for these events to fit in the known timeline. Notice how even the special chapter was vague enough with no way to determine when it took place (no Asuma, Jiraya or Kurenai, no Konoha being rebuilt etc).


----------



## Kusa (Jul 19, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I've been scourging my sources and no trail on that card.  The official site doesn't list it either...
> 
> The face markings... I agree it could be Tobi's and not Naruto's. There's one below his eye after all. The eye shape doesn't look like Naruto's either. Plus, the eye is a darker blue (and very grey) then the equivalent Naruto card (but _it is blue_). But if it's Naruto, why dye your hair black? Is it Naruto's evil twin?
> 
> ...



When did I praise it ? I dont rembember it  For once I agree with you ..lets move on 


Lol at this thing being Narutos and Sasukes child


----------



## takL (Jul 19, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> This movie.
> 
> I read that Tobi is Naruto in the new movie in the AU.



where?


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jul 19, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Also, another cardass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So..that masked guy = AU Naruto..and we or I thought him Sasuke..
why his hair is black?!..did he mixed between Naruto and Sasuke to give this person?!..
It seems evil people should have black hair ..
I will not trust Kishi anymore..


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 19, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Also, another cardass.


why would they reveal this on a card?

i was excited for au naruto, but damn. the anime artists have a really shitty style. way too skinny with wide set eyes.
in the sketches, naruto actually looks like naruto. i guess its supposed to be naruto with minato's hair in black? hope he has a cool fighting style.


mezzomarinaio said:


> Also, from 2ch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the mask looks cool as shit imo.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 19, 2012)

So Naruto did have Sasuke's child? 

lol At the complaints of fanservice. Are you kidding me? With Narusasu bits, stripper Sasuke, a practically shojo-esque Sasuke, hell the movie itself. Focus on Hinata's figure is the last straw?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 19, 2012)

Who's voicing AU Naruto? himself/?


----------



## santanico (Jul 19, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> So Naruto did have Sasuke's child?
> 
> lol At the complaints of fanservice. Are you kidding me? With Narusasu bits, stripper Sasuke, a practically shojo-esque Sasuke, hell the movie itself. Focus on Hinata's figure is the last straw?



Double standards


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 19, 2012)

Makes sense if it's the same VA.


----------



## Addy (Jul 19, 2012)

AU naruto is skinny as hell


----------



## Fay (Jul 19, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> For anyone interested, a list of the bookstores that will carry the special 'Maki no Shinobi' volume:



I don't live in Japan


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 19, 2012)

There is a song named Dark Kyuubi vs. Kyuubi or something like that. And there is a black Kyuubi in the oficial poster by Kishi. Minato sealed the yin (or was yang? I never remember it right lol) chakra, the other part was sealed in Naruto. Maybe in this AU Menma has this dark chakra, so it made his hair black too


----------



## takL (Jul 19, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> There is a song named Dark Kyuubi vs. Kyuubi or something like that. And there is a black Kyuubi in the oficial poster by Kishi. Minato sealed the yin (or was yang? I never remember it right lol) chakra, the other part was sealed in Naruto. Maybe in this AU Menma has this dark chakra, so it made his hair black too



thats not "menma" but the masked "naruto". 
menma in the album is blond


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 19, 2012)

From what I'm picking up from this, Menma is what Naruto was in the AU world and the identity that Naruto carries once he lands in the AU world. Menma has black hair and Naruto has blonde hair in the photo album. 

 I feel so stupid, I just don't get it.
 I'm sure the answer for that is staring me in the face, too.


----------



## takL (Jul 19, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> From what I'm picking up from this, Menma is what Naruto was in the AU world and the identity that Naruto carries once he lands in the AU world. Menma has black hair



nope. menma has blond hair in the album. the masked naruto has black hair and not in the album.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 19, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> A few images from the 'Road to Sakura' preview:


----------



## MinatoRider (Jul 19, 2012)

Selva said:


> I wanted AU Naruto to look exactly like Naruto and not like this




He does, it just he doesn't have headband and the yellow hair, plus he looks crazy.


So in other words hes not AU naruto hes bizzaro Naruto.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 19, 2012)

Mei Lin said:


> Who's voicing AU Naruto? himself/?



*Naruto's voiced by a girl. 
And I guess so.



takL said:


> nope. menma has blond hair in the album. the masked naruto has black hair and not in the album.





MinatoRider said:


> He does, it just he doesn't have headband and the yellow hair, plus he looks crazy.
> 
> 
> So in other world hes not AU naruto hes bizzaro Naruto.



Thanks, guys.  

Bizzaro Naruto's hot. <-What am I saying.


----------



## MinatoRider (Jul 19, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> Bizzaro Naruto's hot. <-What am I saying.





If official, for now on were going call AU Naruto to Bizzaro Naruto, pass it around.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 19, 2012)

MinatoRider said:


> If official, for now on were going call AU Naruto to Bizzaro Naruto, pass it around.



Probably for the better.

Most people think that "AU Naruto" is Menma and will be confused. 
Because AU Naruto _is_ Menma. 
This isn't Menma. We could just call him "Masked Naruto".


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 19, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> So Naruto did have Sasuke's child?
> 
> lol At the complaints of fanservice. Are you kidding me? With Narusasu bits, stripper Sasuke, a practically shojo-esque Sasuke, hell the movie itself. Focus on Hinata's figure is the last straw?



Fanservice when they like it, sexism when they don't.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 19, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> So Naruto did have Sasuke's child?
> 
> lol At the complaints of fanservice. Are you kidding me? With Narusasu bits, stripper Sasuke, a practically shojo-esque Sasuke, hell the movie itself. Focus on Hinata's figure is the last straw?



Fanservice is fine.I myself find AU Hinata really hot.Though Its annoying if they start to use Hinatas boobies so many times just to get the male audience attention.It doesnt make it also better that they use her mostly for fanservice where other characters like Sasuke have more use then just making little girls panties wet.

Also stripper Sasuke and Narusasu bits ?they exist in some fangirls mind ...


I heard the Akatsuki is going to be good guys ?


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jul 19, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> A few images from the 'Road to Sakura' preview:


LOL Hinata..your boobs..cannot prevent myself....
BTW..will this be at Naruto Shippuden?!..


Addy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed..


Mei Lin said:


> Who's voicing AU Naruto? himself/?


Really want to hear how his voice will be with the same VA..


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 19, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Fanservice when they like it, sexism when they don't.



You can't deny the anime turns her into a fetish object.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 19, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You can't deny the anime turns her into a fetish object.



I can, in fact, this is the first time I've seen it so blatantly.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 19, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> I can, in fact, this is the first time I've seen it so blatantly.



Bunny maid outfit? They've been focusing on her boobs since Part I as a matter of fact, such as after her fight with Neji, or the filler episodes...


----------



## Kusa (Jul 19, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> I can, in fact, this is the first time I've seen it so blatantly.



Thats because Hinata doesnt get many panel times.The anime team used her since part 1 as fanservice (when she was naked and Naruto saw her but didnt know it was her)then in the chapter to the movie also in the cover and now here in the preview.Ah not to forget her bunny outfit and the time when Sakura healed her.If she got more panels in which she has more use then it wouldnt be a problem.Now it seems its her only purpose to make the boys go .

If you like it  its fine ,afterall it was their intention to make boys like it very much.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 19, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Bunny maid outfit?



I REALLY don't remember this.



Seto Kaiba said:


> They've been focusing on her boobs since Part I as a matter of fact, such as after her fight with Neji, or the filler episodes...



And I REALLY disagree with this. Atleast as far as part 1 filler goes, there was that ONE episode.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 19, 2012)

takL said:


> thats not "menma" but the masked "naruto".
> menma in the album is blond


I meant something like black haired Menma being in Dark Kyuubi chakra mode (his hair turning black because the dark chakra).


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 19, 2012)

Justice said:


> Thats because Hinata doesnt get many panel times.The anime team used her since part 1 as fanservice (when she was naked and Naruto saw her but didnt know it was her)then in the chapter to the movie also in the cover and now here in the preview.Ah not to forget her bunny outfit and the time when Sakura healed her.If she got more panels in which she has more use then it wouldnt be a problem.Now it seems its her only purpose to make the boys go .
> 
> If you like it  its fine ,afterall it was their intention to make boys like it very much.



I'm not denying liking it, my point is that over the course of a few years that's really not that much. Now if it popped up every few months I'd be inclined to agree. And in fairness, female characters have seldom been useful as it is.


----------



## Combine (Jul 19, 2012)

Man, this whole "Menma" thing is so confusing. Hopefully someone will eventually clear up who the hell is who. But the "dark Naruto" on that card looks more anorexic than usual. I hope that's not Nishio's art, because he's really been lacking lately.


----------



## Narutaru (Jul 19, 2012)

Combine said:


> Man, this whole "Menma" thing is so confusing. Hopefully someone will eventually clear up who the hell is who. But the "dark Naruto" on that card looks more anorexic than usual. I hope that's not Nishio's art, because he's really been lacking lately.



It most likely is. Judging by the other pictures he'll look like Naruto normally does with hair like Minato's. Which is basically Naruto's hair, but longer.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 19, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> I'm not denying liking it, my point is that over the course of a few years that's really not that much. Now if it popped up every few months I'd be inclined to agree. And in fairness, female characters have seldom been useful as it is.



She doesnt have much panel time.If she had more then im sure she would have been used more for it...hmm..doesnt matter much anymore.


Well is Akatsuki good now are not ?


----------



## mayumi (Jul 19, 2012)

Narutaru said:


> It most likely is. Judging by the other pictures he'll look like Naruto normally does with hair like Minato's. Which is basically Naruto's hair, but longer.



Yes it is Minato's hair dyed black. However people will quickly jump to Sasuke conclusion cause of the bangs. Some one color minato's hair black 

Anyone notice Hinata's "Naruto-kun" in the chapter? it was like kishi was mocking that anime omake with hinata saying "naruto-kun" in different tones.


----------



## Combine (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't know, the hairstyle looks like Naruto's but only unkempt because he's not wearing the headband which is what normally keeps Naruto's hair more straightened. I don't see the Sasuke connection aside from the outfit.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 19, 2012)

Justice said:


> Fanservice is fine.I myself find AU Hinata really hot.Though Its annoying if they start to use Hinatas boobies so many times just to get the male audience attention.It doesnt make it also better that they use her mostly for fanservice where other characters like Sasuke have more use then just making little girls panties wet.
> 
> Also stripper Sasuke and Narusasu bits ?they exist in some fangirls mind ...
> 
> ...



This isn't new for shounen at all for the female or male characters to be looked at as sex objects. And I can count these so called moments when Hinata is used for this using only one hand.

-Bunny suit
-Hotsprings with this bonus chap
-Upcoming shippuden episode for this movie
-And the movie itself

Compare this to the fanservice females get:

-Double male sexy jutsu
-Sasuke always having to strip in the beginning of part 2
-there was an ED playing stripper Sasuke to hell
-Promotion of one of the shippuden movies with Naruto and Sasuke wearing broken heart necklaces of the other
-Chapter cover with Naruto Sasuke and NS above their heads.

Etc etc.

Also Hinata doesn't have a story behind her anyway compared to Sasuke and you hardly see her anyway. So how horrid she gets the usual shounen treatment in a movie that is literally nothing but fanservice.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 19, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> This isn't new for shounen at all for the female or male characters to be looked at as sex objects. And I can count these so called moments when Hinata is used for this using only one hand.
> 
> -*Bunny suit*
> -Hotsprings with this bonus chap
> ...



Honestly when did this happen?

I don't recall this.


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 19, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> This isn't new for shounen at all for the female or male characters to be looked at as sex objects. And I can count these so called moments when Hinata is used for this using only one hand.
> 
> -Bunny suit
> -Hotsprings with this bonus chap
> ...



A lot of yaoi fans are women, but not all women are yaoi fans. 

Also the comparison between Sasuke and Naruto to Hinata isn't that good; considering Naruto and Sasuke both have a lot of character development and screentime.

Oh and on that note, boobs don't float.


----------



## zlatko (Jul 19, 2012)

When someone will watch this movie he or she better blow up a biggggg spoiler what happened from begining to the end i dont care i wanna know


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 19, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Honestly when did this happen?
> 
> I don't recall this.


Holloween omake if I recall correctly. I saw it too, didn't care.



Isis said:


> A lot of yaoi fans are women, but not all women are yaoi fans.
> 
> Also the comparison between Sasuke and Naruto to Hinata isn't that good; considering Naruto and Sasuke both have a lot of character development and screentime.
> 
> Oh and on that note, boobs don't float.



That's great but they're still used for fanservice, the former especially often. The main difference is that Naruto and Sasuke are seen often and carry the story hence development. Hinata, like the rest of rookies you hardly ever see and carries nothing in terms of story. Their development ending since pt 1 with Hinata merely developing for 5 secs during the Pain fight.

On the boobs bit apparently some do according to some girls who read the chapter. But I'm not touching that.


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 19, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> That's great but they're still used for fanservice, the former especially often. The main difference is that Naruto and Sasuke are seen often and carry the story hence development. Hinata, like the rest of rookies you hardly ever see and carries nothing in terms of story. Their development ending since pt 1 with Hinata merely developing for 5 secs during the Pain fight.



That's the thing though; when people think or Sasuke, they don't think of their fanservice, because they have so much more than that. The same can't be said for the female characters. Not to mention the real world has a whole history of women being regarded as nothing but housewives or servants of men.



ShadowReij said:


> On the boobs bit apparently some do according to some girls who read the chapter. But I'm not touching that.



Body fat is denser than water.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 19, 2012)

There were some new scenes in Ohasuta, it will be a while before I upload it though because I need to encode it first. 

So in the meantime here are some teasing screenshots from me :']


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 19, 2012)

Isis said:


> That's the thing though; when people think or Sasuke, they don't think of their fanservice, because they have so much more than that. The same can't be said for the female characters. Not to mention the real world has a whole history of women being regarded as nothing but housewives or servants of men.


The same could be said for any character that isn't Naruto, Sasuke, and to a lesser extent Kakashi. Cause I certainly don't think of anything when it comes to the rookies. Hinata is primarily known as the one who likes Naruto but that's it. So she has some nice melons big deal. How often are they shown for fanservice? About as often as the rookies get screen time, very rarely.





> Body fat is denser than water.



Yes, the physics were discussed too but once again, no opinion.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 19, 2012)

That AU Naruto...god why 



ShadowReij said:


> lol At the complaints of fanservice. Are you kidding me? With Narusasu bits, stripper Sasuke, a practically shojo-esque Sasuke, hell the movie itself. Focus on Hinata's figure is the last straw?



and guess who's yelling the loudest out of them because they got fanservice...


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 19, 2012)

> There were some new scenes in Ohasuta, it will be a while before I upload it though because I need to encode it first.
> 
> So in the meantime here are some teasing screenshots from me :']



I love you! Thanks!! But there was musics from the movie?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 19, 2012)

Isis said:


> Body fat is denser than water.



.



ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> There were some new scenes in Ohasuta, it will be a while before I upload it though because I need to encode it first.
> 
> So in the meantime here are some teasing screenshots from me :']


Pain.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hiruko93 said:


> I love you! Thanks!! But there was musics from the movie?



Sadly no, it was just Naruto talking about the movie over the scenes.  

But maybe there will something new on Asaichi, that will be airing in a couple minutes!


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 19, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> -Bunny suit
> -Hotsprings with this bonus chap
> -Upcoming shippuden episode for this movie
> -And the movie itself
> ...



I disagree. I think that the movie has more fanservice for females than for males. 
Or maybe it's equal?

And I disagree most of the female fanservices in your list.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 19, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> That AU Naruto...god why
> 
> 
> 
> and guess who's yelling the loudest out of them because they got fanservice...


Everyone to an extent but it's in good fun. 


emmy-lou said:


> I disagree. I think that the movie has more fanservice for females than for males.
> Or maybe it's equal?
> 
> And I disagree most of the female fanservices in your list.



Then I see no reason for complaints. 

Hey, those were just the ones that popped into my head immediately. No big deal.


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 19, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> The same could be said for any character that isn't Naruto, Sasuke, and to a lesser extent Kakashi. Cause I certainly don't think of anything when it comes to the rookies.



Well, Kakashi had his own story arc. Other 'rookies' like Shikamaru, Neji, Gaara, Chouji, Lee and Kiba have had considerable screen-time and character development during Part I. The only exception out of these male characters would probably be Shino.

Female fanservice is defined by nudity or breasts.



ShadowReij said:


> Hinata is primarily known as the one who likes Naruto but that's it. So she has some nice melons big deal. How often are they shown for fanservice? About as often as the rookies get screen time, very rarely.



I'm not sure how having her be fanservice has anything to do with her liking Naruto. I'm also not talking about her body, I'm talking about how the manga and anime and flashing it so blatantly. 

Some fans actually prefer that their characters have screentime as actual characters rather than fanservice.



ShadowReij said:


> Yes, the physics were discussed too but once again, no opinion.



Well it isn't rocket science.



Ch1p said:


> .



The density is too close to water (~999g/L), not enough to actually float unless you detach them from the woman.


----------



## 8 (Jul 19, 2012)

really now? such commotion for this little bit fanservice. i suppose no one around watch bleach or one piece.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jul 19, 2012)

The REAL fanservice is that reverse Naruto + Sasuke are pursuing heterosexual relationships.

Which can only mean one thing for the actual Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 19, 2012)

Isis said:


> Well, Kakashi had his own story arc. Other 'rookies' like Shikamaru, Neji, Gaara, Chouji, Lee and Kiba have had considerable screen-time and character development during Part I. The only exception out of these male characters would probably be Shino.



All side character development ended mostly at part 1. Only exceptions were Hinata, Ino, Shkamaru, and Chouji which developed just a little more.


> Female fanservice is defined by nudity or breasts.



Then clearly I have this definition reversed. Since I've always looked at female fanservice as fanservice for females. Yaoi, the occasion bare chest. I'll continue operating under that.



> I'm not sure how having her be fanservice has anything to do with her liking Naruto. I'm also not talking about her body, I'm talking about how the manga and anime and flashing it so blatantly.
> 
> Some fans actually prefer that their characters have screentime as actual characters rather than fanservice.


It's not. And that's the point. When you think Hinata you don't think breasts. Yes, the anime and manga flaunt them blatantly, now. Before hand, hardly. But given the movie this shouldn't be a surprise.

You get both, and sometimes just the character, with Hinata you almost always get the character. Most fans like the occasional treat as well.




> Well it isn't rocket science.


Clearly, but I also lack large breasts so I wouldn't know. 
 Apparently some women's breasts can float according to some women. But I'm not trying to debate any of this.


----------



## Fay (Jul 19, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> There were some new scenes in Ohasuta, it will be a while before I upload it though because I need to encode it first.
> 
> So in the meantime here are some teasing screenshots from me :']



 

I think Kushina made "sukiyaki".


----------



## Givenchy (Jul 19, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> There were some new scenes in Ohasuta, it will be a while before I upload it though because I need to encode it first.
> 
> So in the meantime here are some teasing screenshots from me :']



Well, Im just happy Pain doesn't look like this in the movie.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 19, 2012)

8 said:


> really now? such commotion for this little bit fanservice. i suppose no one around watch bleach or one piece.


It's one of the reasons I love Bleach.

Apparently FairyTail takes it further though.


Givenchy said:


> Well, Im just happy Pain doesn't look like this in the movie.



Wow. He looks like a hamster.


----------



## The Undying (Jul 19, 2012)

ironblade_x1 said:


> The REAL fanservice is that reverse Naruto + Sasuke are pursuing heterosexual relationships.
> 
> Which can only mean one thing for the actual Naruto and Sasuke.



This made me chuckle.

Also can you guys please do the rest of us a favor and shut up about fanservice? That shit is almost as aggravating as the pairing debates in the previous thread.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 19, 2012)

Isis said:


> The density is too close to water (~999g/L), not enough to actually float unless you detach them from the woman.



It says 0.9, not 0.999. There's a difference. Water is never denser than fat in normal conditions. And clorine / salt water is furthermore denser than pure water. I gave you the links, so I'm not asking you to trust my assessment.



Givenchy said:


> Well, Im just happy Pain doesn't look like this in the movie.



Dat art direction still gets me, every time.


----------



## Combine (Jul 19, 2012)

wtf is happening in this thread? God damn Naruto fans get crazy


----------



## mayumi (Jul 19, 2012)

i want to see naruto fighting all akatsuki and want to know about the tobi panel looking at the water. is that masked naruto or tobi from normal universe?
naruto fighting akatsuki with no modes. Why?


----------



## CHEH (Jul 19, 2012)

Combine said:


> wtf is happening in this thread? God damn Naruto fans get crazy


LOL are you kidding this is what defines them

more service pleaseXD

what happened with the interview that was supposed to come this week?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 19, 2012)

Saunion said:


> His face looks like Naruto, he just has Sauce's haircut.



lol I thought the same thing. Naruto in the face with Saucy's hair.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 19, 2012)

Pics from 2ch (Kishi's interview some minutes ago):


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 19, 2012)

Interesting stuff on the Asaichi program. Kishi finally shows his face and answers some questions. And more new scenes!

So more teasing screenshots until I manage to upload all of these programs


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> -there was an ED playing stripper Sasuke to hell



Can someone provide a link ?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 19, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> Pics from 2ch (Kishi's interview some minutes ago):
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



so the two people sitting at the hokage monument sketch was naruto and sakura. i got naruto right, but i missed sakura. her hair was drawn too big and dark in the drawings. that or quality.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 19, 2012)

Could someone give us the Interview from Kishi?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 19, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> so the two people sitting at the hokage monument sketch was naruto and sakura. i got naruto right, but i missed sakura. her hair was drawn too big and dark in the drawings. that or quality.


The quality doesn't help, making it hard to guess. But you got Naruto right


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 19, 2012)

KISHIMOTO-SENSEI!


----------



## Lovely (Jul 19, 2012)

When will the summary or script from the interview be released?


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 19, 2012)

Lovely said:


> When will the summary or script from the interview be released?



Patience young one...


----------



## mayumi (Jul 19, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Interesting stuff on the Asaichi program. Kishi finally shows his face and answers some questions. And more new scenes!
> 
> So more teasing screenshots until I manage to upload all of these programs



poor kishi looks like he doesn't get any sleep just to please us who whine about how crappy stuff is.

hmm, a narusaku scene, interesting. plot thickens.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 19, 2012)

I wonder if Japanese forum goers complain as much as we do.


----------



## Seanrodri (Jul 19, 2012)

The bath scene..


----------



## tiff-tiff86 (Jul 19, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Interesting stuff on the Asaichi program. Kishi finally shows his face and answers some questions. And more new scenes!
> 
> So more teasing screenshots until I manage to upload all of these programs



Wow! His studio has a pretty sweet view!


----------



## ch1p (Jul 19, 2012)

Kishimoto looks exacly the same as he did 10 years ago.


----------



## rac585 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Kishimoto looks exacly the same as he did 10 years ago.



Actually he looks a lot less like Sai imo


----------



## Lovely (Jul 19, 2012)

_Scene script from the pics_:
*Spoiler*: __ 



夜の火影岩の踊り場にナルトとサクラ

ナルト「一体ここはどこなんだ?頭がおかしくなりそうだってばよ」ナルトが自宅のドアを開けて目を見開くクシナ「おかえり」

涙目のナルト「?ただいま」サクラ「ナルトにとってこの世界は幸せ？」
少し焦ったナルト「何言ってるんだってばよ、サクラちゃん?」
ナルト（ここには欲しかったものが全部ある トーチャンが居て、カーチャンが居て?ずっとこうしたいと思ってた）


----------



## mayumi (Jul 19, 2012)

looks like sakura asks naruto if he is happy in the illusion world.


----------



## claudia (Jul 19, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Interesting stuff on the Asaichi program. Kishi finally shows his face and answers some questions. And more new scenes!
> 
> So more teasing screenshots until I manage to upload all of these programs



already upload please


----------



## Lovely (Jul 19, 2012)

I think they are asking each other if they like the new world they got stuck in. They seem to feel bad about enjoying it.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 19, 2012)

I forget Shino doesn't like bugs in the AU right?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes. There was a sketch where he was holding a bug spray contraption and it appeared again in the colour spread for the one-shot.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 19, 2012)

Admiral Bly32 said:


> I forget Shino doesn't like bugs in the AU right?



Apparently. So does he ingest pesticides if the bugs live inside his body? Makes me wonder too how some of the AU characters manage to still be shinobi if they dislike what makes up their own abilities (ex. Shino and Kiba)...


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 19, 2012)

claudia said:


> already upload please



I will soon! My computer is taking forever to encode them D:


----------



## Lovely (Jul 19, 2012)

How it was google translated
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hokage Naruto and Sakura to rock the night landing

"This is It 's so crazy ... I will be: Where is it" "Welcome Home" Kushina eyes grow wide opened the door of the home is Naruto

"This world is happy for Naruto, right?" Sakura "now ..." Naruto teary-eyed
Naruto was a little impatient, "I'm Not saying that what, Sakura ..."
(I thought here is that Tochan stay there all things I wanted, and want to do much ... it will stay car Chan) Naruto




I posted the script a little awkwardly. Here's a correction of a few lines:

*Spoiler*: __ 




"This is It 's so crazy ... I will be: Where is it" "Welcome Home" Kushina eyes grow wide opened the door of the home is Naruto

"how ..." Naruto teary-eyed

Hokage Naruto and Sakura to rock the night landing

"This world is happy for Naruto, right?" Sakura 
Naruto was a little impatient, "I'm Not saying that what, Sakura ..."
(I thought here is that Tochan stay there all things I wanted, and want to do much ... it will stay car Chan) Naruto


----------



## claudia (Jul 19, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> I will soon! My computer is taking forever to encode them D:



ok I will wait u.u


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Kishimoto looks exacly the same as he did 10 years ago.



It's the same jutsu that Tsunade uses.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 19, 2012)

Hinata isnt developed enough for us to get a closeup of her tits? seriously? naruto fans are crazy hardcore. 

also, i cant see under spoiler tags on my phone. am i missing something worth reading? dont know why people havent seen kishi. he posed with the HxH author for the last fanbook.


----------



## Spica (Jul 19, 2012)

She's deep enough for some fans to argue WITH physics to defend her breasts.

And IFcan't believe there's no movie OP.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 19, 2012)

Here's the first of the two promos, the Ohasuta promo.



BACKUP LINK if Videobam's slow: Road to Ninja x HMV campaign


----------



## Jaga (Jul 20, 2012)

found the YT link... its by ShippudenBleach101 so ty to u good sir 

[YOUTUBE]zOYw4Wbw17E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lovely (Jul 20, 2012)

That mascot is freaking me out.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 20, 2012)

Lovely said:


> That mascot is freaking me out.



it sounds just like naruto.. is junko hiding under that mask


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 20, 2012)

It's freaking me out too. 

It's probably just a voice over.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 20, 2012)

Jaga said:


> it sounds just like naruto.. is junko hiding under that mask



i was asking myself that while watching that too actually...


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 20, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> It says 0.9, not 0.999. There's a difference. Water is never denser than fat in normal conditions. And clorine / salt water is furthermore denser than pure water. I gave you the links, so I'm not asking you to trust my assessment.



You're right, but your link was the density of adipose (0.9g/L), while water is 0.999g/L.  That means there is only about 0.099g/L of difference, which is very small, perhaps enough for buoyancy, but not to float. I don't want to spam this thread with science, I'm just saying adipose won't float unless they're detached from the body or hanging off by a string. Also, spas rarely use salt water.



cbark42 said:


> Hinata isnt developed enough for us to get a closeup of her tits? seriously? naruto fans are crazy hardcore.



No, fans want character development, and are disappointed that female character development has been shafted for fanservice.


----------



## Darkhope (Jul 20, 2012)

Hard to see, but it looks like Sakura is actually holding Sasuke's rose.





The top blends in with her shirt but you can see the stem and the leaf.

UNLESS that's her zipper and she's holding something else. It's really hard to tell.


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 20, 2012)

Jaga said:


> found the YT link... its by ShippudenBleach101 so ty to u good sir
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zOYw4Wbw17E[/YOUTUBE]



LOL ! at 0:28 Lee disappeared.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 20, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> LOL ! at 0:28 Lee disappeared.



 the animation for this movie


----------



## HolyHands (Jul 20, 2012)

Isis said:


> No, fans want character development, and are disappointed that female character development has been shafted for fanservice.



It wasn't shafted in favor of fanservice, the development was just never there in the first place. Filler team really has no choice but to fill the void with tits.


----------



## taichikun14 (Jul 20, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> the animation for this movie



I feel ya.  I was hoping that the commercial animation was just teaser that wasn't actual movie animation, like they did for promotions of past movies.  

I'm still hoping that this is the case.  I'd be so disappointed if all they gave the most promising Naruto movie so far is this episode-quality animation.


----------



## Chaos Control (Jul 20, 2012)

Isis said:


> You're right, but your link was the density of adipose (0.9g/L), while water is 0.999g/L.  That means there is only about 0.099g/L of difference, which is very small, perhaps enough for buoyancy, but not to float.



With a density of 0.917 kg/L, ice is more dense than body fat.  Ice also floats.

0.099 kg/L (not g/L) might look like a small difference, but it means that body fat is 10% less dense than water.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 20, 2012)

complete guide will broadcast 30 minutes from (Saturday) 13:53! 


from twitter:

テレ東にて7/21(土)13:53から放送の30分特番ROAD TO NINJA -NARUTO THE MOVIE-完全ガイドは三石琴乃さんがナレーションを担当！映画には出演されていませんが番組を素敵に彩っていただきました！ テレ東Ｂ pic.twitter.com/BmTSU7as 

NARUTO-ナルト- 疾風伝 2012年夏のイベント新商品公開！全国の東宝系劇場、ジャンプショップ、又は各NARUTOイベント会場にて販売されます。是非ＨＰをご覧になって会場でご購入して下さい！


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 20, 2012)

Chaos Control said:


> With a density of 0.917 kg/L, ice is more dense than body fat.  Ice also floats.
> 
> 0.099 kg/L (not g/L) might look like a small difference, but it means that body fat is 10% less dense than water.





Spica said:


> She's deep enough for some fans to argue WITH physics to defend her breasts.
> 
> And IFcan't believe there's no movie OP.





Isis said:


> You're right, but your link was the density of adipose (0.9g/L), while water is 0.999g/L.  That means there is only about 0.099g/L of difference, which is very small, perhaps enough for buoyancy, but not to float. I don't want to spam this thread with science, I'm just saying adipose won't float unless they're detached from the body or hanging off by a string. Also, spas rarely use salt water.





Isis said:


> Body fat is denser than water.





Ch1p said:


> .
> 
> 
> Pain.





Isis said:


> Well it isn't rocket science.
> 
> 
> The density is too close to water (~999g/L), not enough to actually float unless you detach them from the woman.





ShadowReij said:


> Clearly, but I also lack large breasts so I wouldn't know.
> Apparently some women's breasts can float according to some women. But I'm not trying to debate any of this.





ShadowReij said:


> On the boobs bit apparently some do according to some girls who read the chapter. But I'm not touching that.



Only in NF can you violently nosedive from discussing a movie into debating on whether or a fake anime girl's huge knockers will float in water...


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 20, 2012)

Shippudenbleach101 are you going to record the complete guide show?


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 20, 2012)

Sorry, going out right now... XD

From what I could understand, the Ohasuta program didn't seem to contain anything new... but maybe the AsaIchi interview will be interesting. And of course, there's also the complete guide.

Anyway, I guess I'll translate this part.



Lovely said:


> _Scene script from the pics_:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



_Sakura and Naruto at night, on the landing below the Hokage Mountain.

Naruto: "Where the hell is this place... it seems like my head turned strange, dattebayo..." (Naruto opens the door to his home and opens his eyes)
Kushina: "Welcome home."
Teary Naruto: "I'm home." 
Sakura: "For you, this world is happy?"
Naruto, a little impatient: "What are you saying, Sakura-chan..."
Naruto: ("In this place I have everything I ever wanted... there is tou-chan, there is kaa-chan... that's what I always thought I wanted to do."_


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 20, 2012)

Saunion said:


> There's too many continuity problems for these events to fit in the known timeline. Notice how even the special chapter was vague enough with no way to determine when it took place (no Asuma, Jiraya or Kurenai, no Konoha being rebuilt etc).



Not even Sasuke's immense wardrobe?

,[720]


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 20, 2012)

HolyHands said:


> It wasn't shafted in favor of fanservice, the development was just never there in the first place. Filler team really has no choice but to fill the void with tits.



The comments are directed at the one-shot manga that Kishimoto wrote, not just the preview. Not to mention the animators seemed fine with giving her new skills in Part I.



Chaos Control said:


> With a density of 0.917 kg/L, ice is more dense than body fat.  Ice also floats.
> 
> 0.099 kg/L (not g/L) might look like a small difference, but it means that body fat is 10% less dense than water.



Not if you attach it to a human body.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 20, 2012)

Jaga said:


> found the YT link... its by ShippudenBleach101 so ty to u good sir
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zOYw4Wbw17E[/YOUTUBE]



 

I'd punch the mascot


----------



## Saunion (Jul 20, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> Not even Sasuke's immense wardrobe?
> 
> ,[720]



Well that'd mean this takes place between the Kage Summit and the War arc. Which means Naruto should know who his father is. But the original plot summary said that Naruto didn't know his parents... We'll see.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 20, 2012)

About the animation for this movie...


*Spoiler*: __ 





Whats up with his face?


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 20, 2012)

His face looks perfectly fine to me...


----------



## Revolution (Jul 20, 2012)

Jaga said:


> found the YT link... its by ShippudenBleach101 so ty to u good sir
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zOYw4Wbw17E[/YOUTUBE]



Guess they couldn't find a Naruto look alike


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 20, 2012)

Huh... wow...

Not bad actually.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 20, 2012)

Ross Lynch from Disney Channel's _Austin and Ally_
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlJ2ICRxpEQ[/YOUTUBE]
What do you think?  Live action Naruto Ross Lynch is perfect.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 20, 2012)

As most anime to live actions look absolutely awful once translated to live, he doesn't look that far off the point, though I hope they'd never try it. Probably end up with another Dragonball Evolution...


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 20, 2012)

Finally able to upload the Asaichi promo


BACKUP LINK: FlatFileHost



Dbgohan08 said:


> Shippudenbleach101 are you going to record the complete guide show?



Yes I am


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 20, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 will you record the movie then translate then put up on youtube for us? :3


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 20, 2012)

The music of the movie sounds like Fairy Tail!! Oh yeah!!


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2012)

so akatsuki are just fodder villains in this movie? poor hidan.......... can't even get a flashback in fillers


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 20, 2012)

Some new merchandise from :


*Spoiler*: __ 





















ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Finally able to upload the Asaichi promo



Thank you as always!

I can't hear the sound right now, but here's a rough summary of Kishi's interview from 2ch:


*Spoiler*: __ 



322 ：見ろ！名無しがゴミのようだ！：2012/07/20(金) 09 : 33:53.16 ID:J6LwdoS0
岸本インタビュー 

・ナルトを書くきっかけは？ 
最初はラーメンの話を書こうと思った　麺とスープの絡みとか 
でもダメだったから主人公のナルトの名前を引き継いで日本の忍者でスタート 

・こだわったテーマは？ 
「認める」「認められたい」 
漫画の編集者に認められたいという思いを主人公に持っていった 

・意識してる読者層は？ 
一番が子供　中学二年の男の子　土下座してでも見てくれ 
中学２年の男の子が持ってる感覚は宝 

・中学二年の時に何かあった？ 
プロの漫画家になろうと思った 

・ライバルは？ 
いっぱい　一人に絞り切れない　ジャンプ作家はみんなライバル 
でも一番怖いのは才能のあるまだ出てない新人


 

_"The reason you started to write Naruto?"
"At the beginning, I thought I'd write a story about ramen... something about the relationship between noodles and soup. But that was no good, so I passed that part over to the protagonist's name and started to write about Japanese ninja."

"The theme that you fussed over the most?"
"The idea of being acknowledged, of wanting to be acknowledged. I gave the protagonist my own feelings of wanting to be acknowledged by my manga's editor."

"The class of readers that you keep in mind (when writing)?"
"First of all, children... second year schoolboys in middle school. Even if I have to prostrate myself, please watch me! The feelings held by second year schoolboys in middle school are a real treasure."

"Did something happen when you were in the second year of middle school?"
"I decided I wanted to become a professional mangaka."

"Your rival?"
"There are many. I can't narrow it down to just one. All the Jump authors are rivals with each other. Though the most frightening of all are the newcomers whose talent still hasn't come out."_

And here are some parts of the Kishi interview published in Otonafami, still from 2ch:


*Spoiler*: __ 



378 名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい sage 2012/07/20(金) 12:36:51.03 ID: SUN9uLRs0 
-------絶賛盛り上り中の原作についてお聞かせ下さい。もう最終話までの道のり見えてるんでしょうか? 

岸本 
まだがちがちには固めていませんが、どういう風に見せるのか、どうやって終わるのかはかなり明確に決まっ
てます 
あとはそこに向かって走って行くだけです 

-------となるとラストまでのボリュームが気になります。 

岸本 
いや、それが全然読めないんです(笑)予想していたよりも全然進んでいなくって。 
3年くらい前のJFでカカシ活躍させるよって言っておきながら 
まだそれも出来ていない状況 
正直、どれだけ掛かるのか、自分でも分かりません。 
アニメのキャラデザの西尾さんにも「いつまで続くんだ～」って言われ 
「もう1年半くらい」って答えましたが、どうやらもっと続きそうです 

--------まだまだサプライズはあるとみていいんですか? 

岸本 
いろいろありますよ。本来出てくるはずのないキャラがまだ出てきます 
そして………。まだまだナルトと一緒に盛り上って行きますので応援よろしくお願いしま




_"Let me ask you something about your exciting work, that is so greatly admired. Can we already see the end of the story on the horizon?"

"Not everything is set in stone just yet... like for example, in what way I'm going to show it - but the way I'm going to end it has been decided pretty clearly. So from now on, it will just be a matter of running towards that point."

"...in that case, you have in mind even the very last volume."

"No, you won't be able to read something like that. (laugh) The story really hasn't progressed as much as I was expecting. About three years ago, at JF, I said that I would give Kakashi more to do in the manga... and yet I still haven't been able to do that. Honestly, I myself don't know how much it will take. Nishio-san, who takes care of the character designs for the anime, also asked me for how long the story would continue... and I answered 'About one year and a half'. But it seems like it will take longer than that."

"Can we be expecting any more surprises?"

"There are still quite a few. Some characters who originally weren't going to appear will come up again. And then... well, things are going to get exciting with Naruto, so please give me your support."_


*Spoiler*: __ 



382 名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい sage 2012/07/20(金) 12:41:01.11 ID: SUN9uLRs0 
--------今回の映画に入らなかったネタはありますか? 

岸本 
頭の中にあったものは、とことん入れたつもりです 
ただ、新たなアイデアも実はあるんです 
もう原作の本編では描けそうにないので、編集部のオッケーが出れば 
どこかで読切りなどで実現出来たらなと密かに思ってるネタもあります 
ちょっとサスペンス的な展開とか…詳しくは秘密ですが、色々挑戦したいです




_"Is there any material that you weren't able to insert in this year's movie?"

"I intended to insert all the things that were inside my head. It's just that I also have some novel ideas. There is some material that I probably won't be able to insert in the original work, but if I get the okay of the editorial department, secretly I'd like to insert it somewhere, like in a non-serialized story... some suspensful developments... the details are a secret, but there are many challenges that I'd like to face."_


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 20, 2012)

That scene with Naruto, Minato & Kushina and the one with Naruto & Sakura at the end...
*Spoiler*: __ 



  






Hiruko93 said:


> The music of the movie sounds like Fairy Tail!! Oh yeah!!




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lovely (Jul 20, 2012)

Longer than a year and a half?


----------



## Aiku (Jul 20, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Also, another cardass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THAT'S....AU NARUTO?!?!?!??! 

HE....HE LOOKS....
*Spoiler*: __ 



AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

HE LOOKS LIKE NARUTO AND SASUKE MIXED TOGETHER.


----------



## harurisu (Jul 20, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Longer than a year and a half?



Do you have a problem with that ?


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 20, 2012)

Aiku said:


> THAT'S....AU NARUTO?!?!?!??!
> 
> HE....HE LOOKS....
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I know...i wonder if his fighting style is REALLY epic. i can imagine him fighting with 2: 33 to 4:12 of this music in the backround for some reason...


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0yXWXGa2_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saunion (Jul 20, 2012)

What the fuck could possibly take more than 15 months? I don't get it.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 20, 2012)

harurisu said:


> Do you have a problem with that ?



Of course I do. 


On another note, I really liked the interview (seeing Kishi's face finally), and the two scenes. Naruto and Sakura are feeling sad about enjoying the genjutsu, as I had thought. 

The animation is a little different from the other movies, but its not really bad.


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> I know...i wonder if his fighting style is REALLY epic. i can imagine him fighting with 2: 33 to 4:12 of this music in the backround for some reason...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



AU naruto looks like too skinny to be worthy of  a batman soundtrack (+ being shirtless is )


----------



## Saunion (Jul 20, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> I know...i wonder if his fighting style is REALLY epic.



He probably fights with Kyuubi tailed modes and turns into full dark Kyuubi at the end.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey ShippuudenBleach101, how about you record the movie for us? :33


----------



## Kusa (Jul 20, 2012)

More then one and a half year ? ..


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 20, 2012)

Vino said:


> Hey ShippuudenBleach101, how about you record the movie for us? :33



Unfortunately I don't live in Japan. 

I just record all these shows using a program that streams the channels live.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 20, 2012)

A very rough summary of this week's Sakiyomi Jan Bang.


*Spoiler*: __ 



402 ：見ろ！名無しがゴミのようだ！：2012/07/20(金) 18:26:58.81 ID:J6LwdoS0
一番苦労したキャラクターについて 

敵ですね　敵を誰にするか 
６時間　７時間　８時間打ち合わせ 
最初は皆笑っていたがだんだん口数が減ってスゴイ空気に 
担当の大西さんがアイデアを言ってくれた 
自分でアイデアを出したかった 

次回は映画の一番の見所について




_About the characters who gave him the most trouble

It was the enemies. He didn't know who should be the enemy.
He had meetings that lasted 6, 7, 8 hours.
At the beginning, everyone was laughing - but gradually, the number decreased until Oonishi-san, in charge of the situation, gave them a few ideas.
Kishi wanted to put out some ideas himself.

Next time, Kishi will talk about the movie's highlights._


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sakiyomi Jan Bang! was actually pretty entertaining this week.

Here's the interview with Kishi:


BACKUP LINK if Videobam's slow: Road to Ninja x HMV campaign


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 20, 2012)

Saunion said:


> What the fuck could possibly take more than 15 months? I don't get it.



*Remembers he's in the KTV section*

That was close .

But giving Kakashi shit to do suggests that it won't be a simple resolution, so I expect that will take more time.

Also, wouldn't it be 18 months or are we talking about different things?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 20, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Unfortunately I don't live in Japan.
> 
> I just record all these shows using a program that streams the channels live.



You disgust me


----------



## Fay (Jul 20, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice interview !! I just _knew_ Kishi would give some hint about how long we still have :ho! So 2 years huh? That is about 100 chapters, I can work with that !


----------



## mayumi (Jul 20, 2012)

i liked the sakura, naruto convo. but it looks like not the entire convo is translate though. he pretty much thinks to himself that he wants his mother and father the most.


----------



## Fay (Jul 20, 2012)

mayumi said:


> i liked the sakura, naruto convo. he told her that he wants his mother and father the most.



We already knew that though  eventhough in the manga he's all Sasuke Sasuke Sasuke.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 20, 2012)

Fay said:


> We already knew that though  eventhough in the manga he's all Sasuke Sasuke Sasuke.



we have known from part 1 that he wanted his parent. also, in this illusion land for naruto what he wants most is his parents. not things like i wish sakura would be in love with me etc.

the whole sasuke thing has changed a bit in the manga after he found out about his parents, imo.


----------



## Fay (Jul 20, 2012)

mayumi said:


> we have known from part 1 that he wanted his parent. also, in this illusion land for naruto what he wants most is his parents. not things like i wish sakura would be in love with me etc.
> 
> the whole sasuke thing has changed a bit in the manga after he found out about his parents, imo.



Well yes, I think Kishi talked about this in an interview. He said that ever since he became a dad he looked differently at Naruto having no parents and as such he began to write more about Naruto missing his parents .

Still he wants Sasuke back too, because Kishi said that in the movie Sasuke is a loyal friend to Naruto. So that supports him wanting Sasuke to acknowledge his friendly feelings .


----------



## ch1p (Jul 20, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> Hinata isnt developed enough for us to get a closeup of her tits? seriously? naruto fans are crazy hardcore.







Lovely said:


> That mascot is freaking me out.



It's always like this. The more human, the worse. 



Isis said:


> You're right, but your link was the density of adipose (0.9g/L), while water is 0.999g/L.  That means there is only about 0.099g/L of difference, which is very small, perhaps enough for buoyancy, but not to float. I don't want to spam this thread with science, I'm just saying adipose won't float unless they're detached from the body or hanging off by a string. Also, spas rarely use salt water.



Yeah, better not comment on the things you're saying there since we're OT to begin with. But there's a lot to be said.



HK-47 said:


> Only in NF can you violently nosedive from discussing a movie into debating on whether or a fake anime girl's huge knockers will float in water...



It's more like I'm feeling insulted for the sake of my degree, not so much a defence force on Hinata's boobs.



Jaga said:


> found the YT link... its by ShippudenBleach101 so ty to u good sir
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zOYw4Wbw17E[/YOUTUBE]



Alright, new images.


in the background, kakuzu.





from the quality of the screenshots before, i thought naruto was bleeding out of his ears, but it's an ear piece. He looks so much like part I Naruto here...





way too good not to repeat. actually, because this is better quality than before.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 20, 2012)

and this is finally without letters all over their faces.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 20, 2012)

i want this thing. it looks so freaking cool even if its just repeats of previous panels.



ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Finally able to upload the Asaichi promo
> 
> 
> BACKUP LINK: FlatFileHost



<3





is that the sakura keychain again? <3


----------



## ch1p (Jul 20, 2012)

eh *tear up*



japan and its obsession with welcome back / i'm home.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 20, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> It was the enemies. He didn't know who should be the enemy.



Well, he got my attention. Those monsters look promising design wise.


----------



## Fay (Jul 20, 2012)

Naruto and Sakura are kind of selfish though :/, if they know that the AU world is fake why don't they stop the genjutsu? For all they know Tobi could be killing peeps in the real world while they are genjutsud...


----------



## Spica (Jul 20, 2012)

Fay said:


> Naruto and Sakura are kind of selfish though :/, if they know that the AU world is fake why don't they stop the genjutsu? For all they know Tobi could be killing peeps in the real world while they are genjutsud...



This could be like with Tsukiyomi, where one second in the real world is longer under the genjutsu.


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2012)

Fay said:


> We already knew that though  eventhough in the manga he's all Sasuke Sasuke Sasuke.



yup, especially that naruto has RARELY expressed his desire for a mother and father. it's a given that as an orphan he would love to have them but kishi never focused on it.

maybe it was just me but i always thought one of the themes in naruto was "life goes on". you have:

1- naurto: parentless but now has friends who are his family. 
2- sasuke: had parents/brother and lost them but can't move on beyond that point.

i always thought naruto would be like "well, yeah i would love to have my parents in my life but that never happened. it is the past and with my friends i can move on".

at the same time, kishi himself admitted that he was single at the time and naruto's parents were an after thought so i can't really blame him for focusing on parents now.

but "meet my parents after death" makes the whole "life moves on" theme pointless 

naruto choosing/considering choosing his fake memories and parents in this move over the real world makes this theme even more pointless.

if sasuke and ET itachi do meet, i hope that is not what makes sasuke good again because sasuke has to deal with his brother's death, the truth, and such with his friends or on his own and not through undoing the death of itachi and having a closure. in fact, he shouldn't have one when he meets itachi. closure is something a person arrives because the deed has been done and one needs to move on.


----------



## gus3 (Jul 20, 2012)

Was anyone really surprised when Kishi said that the manga would last another year and a half? And from the sound of it that was his short estimate. Who know's how much longer it'll really go on. I'm not complaining though. 

Also, if any of you, for some reason, wanted to know what it would look like if Naruto and Sasuke did a fusion dance ala DBZ, here is your answer:



Do you think that's his natural hair color or did he just dye it? I guess this leaves room for an AU Sakura too. What do you think she's like?


----------



## Don-kun (Jul 20, 2012)

Fay said:


> Naruto and Sakura are kind of selfish though :/, if they know that the AU world is fake why don't they stop the genjutsu? For all they know Tobi could be killing peeps in the real world while they are genjutsud...





Addy said:


> yup, especially that naruto has RARELY expressed his desire for a mother and father. it's a given that as an orphan he would love to have them but kishi never focused on it.
> 
> maybe it was just me but i always thought one of the themes in naruto was "life goes on". you have:
> 
> ...



I think you both are being a little too hard on Naruto here, I cannot blame him for wanting to stay a little more, he never grew up with a Father or a Mather while he saw all those kids playing with their parents, I do understand him for being selfish. Kishi gave us a special chapter showing how lonely he felt at nights, plus that is the point of the movie itself. Learning how to overcome your greatest desire.

Plus remember Itachi Genjutso gave Kakashi 72 hours of pain in what 3/5 minutes or maybe even less.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 20, 2012)

gus3 said:


> I guess this leaves room for an AU Sakura too. What do you think she's like?



.......


*Spoiler*: __ 



Goth.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for uploading 

That scene of Naruto with his parents


----------



## Saunion (Jul 20, 2012)

gus3 said:


> Do you think that's his natural hair color or did he just dye it? I guess this leaves room for an AU Sakura too. What do you think she's like?



Why would he dye it? He probably didn't look eeeebul enough with blond hair, that's why Kishimoto gave him black hair.

Sakura is supposedly the "hero of Konoha" in the AU.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 20, 2012)

Fay said:


> Naruto and Sakura are kind of selfish though :/, if they know that the AU world is fake why don't they stop the genjutsu? For all they know Tobi could be killing peeps in the real world while they are genjutsud...



Well considering the one Tobi wants is Naruto and he certainly hasn't really gone out of his way to kill other people so far...


----------



## ch1p (Jul 20, 2012)

gus3 said:


> Was anyone really surprised when Kishi said that the manga would last another year and a half? And from the sound of it that was his short estimate. Who know's how much longer it'll really go on. I'm not complaining though.
> 
> Also, if any of you, for some reason, wanted to know what it would look like if Naruto and Sasuke did a fusion dance ala DBZ, here is your answer:
> 
> ...



I really don't see it. At the mystery screenshot we had before, it looked like Sasuke because we didn't see the top of his head, but now I look at it, it's Minato's hair dyed black. Sasuke's backsweep is nowhere to be found. Which is a pity, because if Kishimoto had been shameless enough to copy Dragon Ball Z, I would have eated it up with no regrets. I loved Gogeta. 

I'm still baffled as to why this guy, if he's really Naruto, has black hair.



Addy said:


> yup, especially that naruto has RARELY expressed his desire for a mother and father. it's a given that as an orphan he would love to have them but kishi never focused on it.
> 
> maybe it was just me but i always thought one of the themes in naruto was "life goes on". you have:
> 
> ...



I'm on the fence as well. On one hand it's as you say, for Naruto this theme is pointless. It's not going to be one day that it's going to give him perspective of what a family is and furthermore, he never had to deal with their loss to begin with. This would make more sense for Sasuke, who does remember what it feels like. on the other, it does make sense Naruto would like to have what he never did and it would be hard for him to give up on that, eh?

there were theories before, that the AU was Tobi casting infinite tsukuyomi via Sasuke (people connected why Tobi wants Sasuke for), and that him having his parents back were his desire, and in consequence Sasuke ending the genjutsu would be him moving on. This theory was debunked when the first sketches of AU!Sasuke showed up, since he's clearly a product of the Genjutsu and not his real self, but before that the setting was very fitting.


----------



## Fay (Jul 20, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> there were theories before, that the AU was Tobi casting infinite tsukuyomi via Sasuke (people connected why Tobi wants Sasuke for), and that him having his parents back were his desire, and in consequence Sasuke ending the genjutsu would be him moving on. This theory was debunked when the first sketches of AU!Sasuke showed up, since he's clearly a product of the Genjutsu and not his real self, but before that the setting was very fitting.



On some of the movie posters we see real Sasuke instead of CharaSuke. Maybe real Sasuke will make an appearance as well


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 20, 2012)

Why wouldn't Naruto's deepest desire be having parents to come home to? When you never had any to begin with it's a safe bet that for one, though they don't necessarily indulge contemplating what they never had (esp when a character's view is limited in a story), it's something they always wanted. Have people forgotten how heartfelt Naruto's words were in regard to wondering if his relationship with Iruka was what it felt like to have a father? 
*Spoiler*: __ 







 When Naruto meets Kushina, he says

 Though Kishimoto wasn't explicit with it in the manga, the material is there. These are like primordial instincts here, family is central to human development and the fact he adamantly clings to friendship is just an attempt to fill that void.
....Though this doesn't mean his desire for bromance comes far behind


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 20, 2012)

Fay said:


> On some of the movie posters we see real Sasuke instead of CharaSuke. Maybe real Sasuke will make an appearance as well



Probably...



Real sasuke is in this poster...


----------



## Fay (Jul 20, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Probably...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What I'd do to see a fight between real Sasuke and charasuke


----------



## mayumi (Jul 20, 2012)

boy, some people can't even have naruto be happy for few minutes without him being selfish and other stuff.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 20, 2012)

mayumi said:


> boy, some people can't even have naruto be happy for few minutes without him being selfish and other stuff.



this  slightly reminded of the reactions towards Naruto not jumping into Hinata's arms after the Pein ordeal .... give him the benefit of the doubt until you see how things play out jfc


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 20, 2012)

Fay said:


> What I'd do to see a fight between real Sasuke and charasuke



His reaction to him would be...


----------



## Fay (Jul 20, 2012)

mayumi said:


> boy, some people can't even have naruto be happy for few minutes without him being selfish and other stuff.



Well, it's my opinion that Naruto AND Sakura are being selfish (not _only_ Naruto), you don't have to agree with that :/. Aren't we all entitled to our opinions?
It's not like I'm blaming them for being selfish, heck I think Sasuke is the most selfish character in the whole manga and still he's my favorite, so.... I dislike gary stues and mary sues and like flaws in characters, but that doesn't mean I can't call a character selfish when I feel they are acting like such...



SandLeaf said:


> His reaction to him would be...


Lol no, I think it would actually get to him that a carbon copy of himself is prancing around showing off jewelry and such . So he'd be more like:


----------



## ch1p (Jul 20, 2012)

I think real Sasuke would be jealous of au!Sasuke. He has his family, he's _happy_, he has no clan burden... pretty much all of Sasuke's real problems don't exist.

But I can sure see Sasuke telling au!Sasuke he lacks of hatred. 



Fay said:


> On some of the movie posters we see real Sasuke instead of CharaSuke. Maybe real Sasuke will make an appearance as well



I was hoping for that before I saw the masked man's head top. It all fit alarmingly well. Now it has become clear Sasuke is unrelated to that. I'm back to ??? as to what his role will be.



SandLeaf said:


> Probably...
> 
> 
> 
> Real sasuke is in this poster...



There's a battle card for him as well (specifically for Road to Ninja, not the main series) and furthermore, a artwork of some kind that he's in the foreground and au!sasuke in the background. There is plenty of Sasuke in the promotion for this. But that's just it, isn't it? Only for the promotion. In context, he hasn't been shown once.


----------



## takL (Jul 20, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Finally able to upload the Asaichi promo
> 
> 
> BACKUP LINK: FlatFileHost



wow thank u! i missed the show.
at the mark 4:44
ms udo(an nhk announcer):  naruto and kishimoto-san have overlapped to me now.


from the 5:29 mark to the 7:00 mark
Naruto: hell…it drives crazy dattebayo… WHAT on EARTH is this place dattebayo……bah!

"naruto realises that hes fallen into the enemy's trap and tries to go back to the real world. however…"

kushina: welcome back(=hiya!)
Naruto: im home (=hi) 

"reuniting with his parents who are supposed to be departed, he gradually feels cosier and cosier to be there, while he  knows well that its a trap."

Naruto: well what do you want to speak to me about, all of a sudden?
i…m kinda busy today
sakura: I thought so.
Naruto : well yyyyeah, you know, seemingly all we can do (here) is to wait 'the _said_ time' to come anyway. so, its just to kill time, kinda...
sakura: are you happy to be in this world? (lit. is this world a happy one for you?)
Naruto: heh? sakura-chan tteba….what are you talking about....
Naruto in his mind: here is everything. everything I ever wanted. theres dad theres mum…I always wanted to do this…


ill translate the interview bit too  later


----------



## Don-kun (Jul 20, 2012)

Fay said:


> Well, it's my opinion that Naruto AND Sakura are being selfish (not _only_ Naruto), you don't have to agree with that :/. Aren't we all entitled to our opinions?
> It's not like I'm blaming them for being selfish, heck I think Sasuke is the most selfish character in the whole manga and still he's my favorite, so.... I dislike gary stues and mary sues and like flaws in characters, but that doesn't mean I can't call a character selfish when I feel they are acting like such...
> 
> 
> Lol no, I think it would actually get to him that a carbon copy of himself is prancing around showing off jewelry and such . So he'd be more like:



Your opinion is your opinion, but I can't agree with this one.
The guy always wish he had his parents and thanks to IZI with the panel you could see how deeply touched he was when he met with his father and his Mother later on, calling him selfish is unfiar to his character since he always been thinking about others happiness.


----------



## Nechku Chan (Jul 20, 2012)

That picture with Naruto,Sasuke,and Sakura  lmao,I don't know what's funnier,Naruto's reaction to sasuke flirting with sakura or the face that naruto's making,because sasuke looks like he's holding a condom and naruto is like WHOAHHH  


on another note my poor shika is fat 


and for this movie + extra's i'm 50/50 i like it but don't like it,some scenes are just blown out of proportion also the characters too.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 20, 2012)

It may be selfish but I dont see anything wrong with that.Human are selfish some more some much less.Naruto and Sakura using this chance is not a big issue because Im sure almost everyone would have used the chance to have something  which they want the most which they could possibly never get by avoiding this chance.


This makes Naruto and Sakura just human.


----------



## ryz (Jul 20, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> "...in that case, you have in mind even the very last volume."
> 
> "No, you won't be able to read something like that. (laugh) The story really hasn't progressed as much as I was expecting. About three years ago, at JF, *I said that I would give Kakashi more to do in the manga... and yet I still haven't been able to do that*. Honestly, I myself don't know how much it will take. Nishio-san, who takes care of the character designs for the anime, also asked me for how long the story would continue... and I answered 'About one year and a half'. But it seems like it will take longer than that."



There goes "The Year of Kakashi"

Poor kakashi fans


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh Zetsu...well White Zetsu. I wonder what role Zetsu plays in the movie


----------



## Fay (Jul 20, 2012)

takL said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the translation !


----------



## mayumi (Jul 20, 2012)

Lolz, I like naruto giving sakura some attitude. Hey, I am busy. What do u want? Usually it is the other way around


----------



## Vash (Jul 20, 2012)

.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 20, 2012)

Jak said:


> .



I find this also very sad. Narutos mum is finished with cooking and I must wait another twenty minutes until I can eat the meal


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 20, 2012)

Fay said:


> On some of the movie posters we see real Sasuke instead of CharaSuke. Maybe real Sasuke will make an appearance as well



Yes. Canon Sasuke and Charasuke will be in the same movie . . . 
Man, that's weird to imagine.

​


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 20, 2012)

"The theme that you fussed over the most?"
"The idea of being acknowledged, of wanting to be acknowledged. I gave the protagonist my own feelings of wanting to be acknowledged by my manga's editor. Oh Kishipek. You got your editor's now cuz Naruto is a hit.

As of for Naruto being selfish I think we all are a little selfish in ways but as long as we don't always put what we want first even when it hurts others it's nothing wrong with that. Naruto may not have know what having parents are but that doesn't mean he didn't want that hell in the manga we see that he did want that but couldn't truly have that cuz he real parents are dead so he fulls his life up with friends.


----------



## takL (Jul 20, 2012)

Fay said:


> Thank you for the translation !


my pleasure!



mayumi said:


> Lolz, I like naruto giving sakura some attitude. Hey, I am busy. What do u want? Usually it is the other way around



haha yea altho it doesnt last long 



ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Sakiyomi Jan Bang! was actually pretty entertaining this week.
> 
> Here's the interview with Kishi:
> 
> ...



from the mark 0:31 to 1:30
kish: the character/characters hard to make was/were the enemy/enemies. who should they be?  the meeting about it went on for about 6, 7, or 6 hours.  
at first everyone was smiling but as time went by we got reticent without laughter…heh.. in a horrible atmosphere, we were like "what do we do with it?". just then Oonishi-san in charge provided a very fitting idea for us.
and I hated to admit that was the answer. 
altho I wanted to come up with the idea myeslf, im so thankful to my editor(=Mr oonishi)about that.

"About the shadowy enemy/enemies to have fierce fights against Naruto n co, check at the theatres!"


----------



## Jaga (Jul 20, 2012)

dunno if this was posted but here are the youtube versions of the new videos

[YOUTUBE]jWa53bYbYJA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]5W3TBXwm5Nc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darkhope (Jul 20, 2012)

Regarding the interviews... So far we've gotten these.. right?

・An interview with Masashi Kishimoto (during the Asaichi TV show on NHK) *July 20*

・A brief interview with Masashi Kishimoto (during Sakiyomi Jan Bang on TV Tokyo) *July 20*

---

Does anyone know when we're getting the magazine ones? 

・A joint interview with Masashi Kishimoto and Masafumi Gotou from Asian Kung-Fu Generation (in the magazine "CUT", with a bonus T-shirt as a present) *July 19th*

・A report on the movie and an interview with Masashi Kishimoto (in the film magazine Kinema Junpo) *July 20*

・An interview with Masashi Kishimoto (in the magazine Otonafami) *July 20* (Looks like we have parts of this one)

Maybe the magazines aren't out??


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 20, 2012)

Watched the new promos.

Tenten vs. Hidan... :rofl


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 20, 2012)

Fay said:


> Very nice interview !! I just _knew_ Kishi would give some hint about how long we still have :ho! So 2 years huh? That is about 100 chapters, I can work with that !



Kishi said he doesn't know when the series will end, me may continue the series for another more than 2 years.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 20, 2012)

Kishi looks so young still. Apparently, like Keanu Reeves or Bill Nye, he does not age.  



mezzomarinaio said:


> "I intended to insert all the things that were inside my head. It's just that I also have some novel ideas. There is some material that I probably won't be able to insert in the original work, but if I get the okay of the editorial department, secretly *I'd like to insert it somewhere, like in a non-serialized story*... some suspensful developments... the details are a secret, but there are many challenges that I'd like to face."[/I]


Moar gaiden plz? 



Jaga said:


> found the YT link... its by ShippudenBleach101 so ty to u good sir
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zOYw4Wbw17E[/YOUTUBE]


WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?  Naruto mascot will eat you in your sleep!

Seriously, I got 16 seconds in and had to turn it off.


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Kishi said he doesn't know when the series will end, me may continue the series for another more than 2 years.



as long as he finishes this war arc and starts something new not related to akatsuki


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> Kishi looks so young still. Apparently, like Keanu Reeves or Bill Nye, he does not age.
> 
> 
> Moar gaiden plz?
> ...



dude, i got 5 seconds and turned that shit off


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 20, 2012)

Addy said:


> as long as he finishes this war arc and starts something new not related to akatsuki



And not related to Uchiha.


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 20, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> And not related to Uchiha.


And not related to the sage of the six paths.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 20, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> And not related to Uchiha.



Only if it's related to killing them.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 20, 2012)

Isis said:


> You're right, but your link was the density of adipose (0.9g/L), while water is 0.999g/L.  That means there is only about 0.099g/L of difference, which is very small, perhaps enough for buoyancy, but not to float. I don't want to spam this thread with science, I'm just saying adipose won't float unless they're detached from the body or hanging off by a string. Also, spas rarely use salt water.
> No, fans want character development, and are disappointed that female character development has been shafted for fanservice.


its like i said, naruto fans are hardcore. characters dont get development in 3 pages of+screen+time?+time+to+rage

hinata+probably+isnt+gonna+get+anymore+development.+

those+interviews+are+boring+as+shit.


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> And not related to Uchiha.



as long as this prophecy and peace BS is done with, i don't care 

however, not related to uchiha is asking too much from kishi 

also, if he wants to keep it related to uchiha, then he should stop it with the sharingan/any eye doujutsu BS. i am more interested in uchiha history than villain 10000 who is secretly an uchiha/uzumaki/senju and is naruto's twin brother 

seriously though, i would like to see sasuke/naruto doing something  that is not related to uchiha/senju/RS or anything like that.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 20, 2012)

Addy said:


> as long as he finishes this war arc and starts something new not related to akatsuki



This...


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 20, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> Kishi looks so young still. Apparently, like Keanu Reeves or Bill Nye, he does not age.



I thought the exact same thing!




ninjaneko said:


> WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?  Naruto mascot will eat you in your sleep!
> 
> Seriously, I got 16 seconds in and had to turn it off.



I turned it off 20 seconds in. And in those seconds I died of embarrassment more and more for the people in the video and the mascot.

T'fuck bro.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 20, 2012)

Kishi's interviews


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 20, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> And not related to Uchiha.



Sasuke is still around and Naruto is still obsessed with him.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 20, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> Kishi's interviews


Wonderful unless you can't speak Japanese. 

Good thing we have translators.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 20, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> I thought the exact same thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like a game: How long can you stand to watch it?


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 20, 2012)

Addy said:


> yup, especially that naruto has RARELY expressed his desire for a mother and father. it's a given that as an orphan he would love to have them but kishi never focused on it.
> 
> maybe it was just me but i always thought one of the themes in naruto was "life goes on". you have:
> 
> ...


 
Moving on is not a linear thing. There is a cycle to grief. One minute you accept and move and the next you can't stand them not being there. For years after my dad died, I still wanted him to come back. Then I started having dreams where he would come back and I was happy but then he would die again and he would come back and die over and over again. It turned into a nightmare because I kept having to go through his death over and over. I told him not to come back again because I couldn't take it anymore: saying goodbye over and over. I still have a variation of that dream and it's been 7 years. I see that dream as me telling myself to understand that death is final. I know that but it doesn't stop me from wishing he was here. If the dream was happy and he never died again, I would want it to be real. Naruto is in a dream where everything is happy and he wants it. It takes a long time to actually move on. In the mean time you have moments of back and forth emotions on the subject; acceptance and non-acceptance that interchange depending on the day. This is why Naruto is sad about being happy. On one end he accepts and on the other he does not. 

For Naruto, he is in the dream part where everything is happy and he wants it to stay that way. I can understand that. Eventually, he would see the flaws in his lack of acceptance of their death but it takes time. I think we will see that by the time the movie ends. Truthfully, he will never "move on" completely. 

So we shouldn't condemn Naruto for wanting this world more than his own. I think that Naruto will accept the real world over the genjustu in the end though. Is Tobi trying to get him to accept his goals? Saying 'this is what you can have if you let me complete my goals so don't interfere.'  Naruto will not let Tobi's plan come to fruition because it's not what his parents want and because he will choose reality over illusion. 

In the end, he will come to accept the finality of death. My point is, just give Naruto some time to understand this lesson.  It's not easy to do and it would be unrealistic and boring if he accepted it right off the bat. It's not selfish, it is just a process that he needs to go through as a person who loves his parents.


----------



## claudia (Jul 20, 2012)

does anyone have this image in large?


----------



## Lovely (Jul 20, 2012)

_Don't ask_


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 20, 2012)

Lovely said:


> _Don't ask_



What in the hell..?


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Jul 20, 2012)

Can I just say that the new Hinata kinda scares me? 


Like if I was Naruto I'd shut the doors closed with a 2 x 4 and lock all the windows.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 20, 2012)

Its a screenshot supposedly. Someone's posting leaks.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 20, 2012)

Proceed       ...


----------



## Jaga (Jul 20, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Its a screenshot supposedly. Someone's posting leaks.



looks like fan art to me. well done fan art, but fan art. wouldn't you agree?


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 20, 2012)

Jaga said:


> looks like fan art to me. well done fan art, but fan art. wouldn't you agree?



Looks legit to me. The movie IS finished after all so it's not that far fetched.

If it's fake, it's a damn good one.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 20, 2012)

I got it from 2chan, in the RTN discussion. Truthfully its hard to tell whether its fan art or a screenshot.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ah the chans.

Where you can find a whole lot of something, or a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 20, 2012)

Lovely said:


> _Don't ask_



Lovely, tell me you saved that in some way, whatever it is. 



claudia said:


> does anyone have this image in large?



Only a little.



But I swear I had posted this bigger. 

edit: no.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 20, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Lovely, tell me you saved that in some way, whatever it is.



The image isn't showing up anymore. 

It was a picture of AU Hinata in an onsen, with her hair in a similar style to Kishi's one shot.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 20, 2012)

Mmm, it'll pop up again somewhere.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 20, 2012)

Is there something weird about the picture? The reactions seem like "wtf is this" lol.


----------



## claudia (Jul 20, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Lovely, tell me you saved that in some way, whatever it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, Thank you, I can move the link of the page where this image please


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 20, 2012)

^That's a nice family pic..... man I wanted to see that pic of Hinata


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 20, 2012)

On the selfishness bit I'd be more shocked if Naruto and Sakura didn't like the AU world. They're only human.



Ch1p said:


> But I can sure see Sasuke telling au!Sasuke he lacks of hatred.


And AU Sasuke would say "And you clearly lack sex in your life."


Fruit Rollup said:


> Can I just say that the new Hinata kinda scares me?
> 
> 
> Like if I was Naruto I'd shut the doors closed with a 2 x 4 and lock all the windows.


As far as I'm concerned she's neccessary for Naruto to learn about sex. It'd be like the abstinence episode in family guy.
AU Hinata: "Come here you son of bitch. "

Naruto: "W-W-W-Wait!  Hinata! What are you doing?! No! Nooooooooo - oh I see now what pervy sage meant. "



Lovely said:


> The image isn't showing up anymore.
> 
> It was a picture of AU Hinata in an onsen, with her hair in a similar style to Kishi's one shot.



FFFFFFFFFFFUUUU I missed it. :sanji


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 20, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> It's like a game: How long can you stand to watch it?



FFS. 



claudia said:


> does anyone have this image in large?



Can't see. So.


----------



## HolyHands (Jul 20, 2012)

You guys are making me curious. What was in that picture?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 20, 2012)

Where is the pic of Hinata that Lovely posted?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2012)

like the picture of naruto and his family eating ramen. and i dont see nothing wrong with naruto liking the AU world because he is with his parents. who would not want that. i know i would. also i really never liked hinata but i liked her in this movie kishi should have made this the real hinata. became a fan also i like the new ino for some reason she is cute


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 20, 2012)

What was that pic of Hinata?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 20, 2012)

I think that I saved that Hinata pic that you are talking about. Is it?


----------



## Aleeight (Jul 20, 2012)

^*Edit*: Yeah, that one. lol I'm glad you saved it. 

Just AU Hinata sitting and leaning back, looking like she owned the osen or hot bath. There was a lot of steam so not much of her body was revealed. She had lipstick on I believe and her hair was in the same style as manga Hinata's was during the one-shot. 

I just saw it for a second so it is possible I got a few minor details wrong.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 20, 2012)

It looks like a fanart but its hard to say its the Hinata movie screenshot.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 20, 2012)

It looks legit but you never know, love how she acts as if she owns the place.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 20, 2012)

Someone needs to let me know if it's legit!


----------



## ch1p (Jul 20, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> I think that I saved that Hinata pic that you are talking about. Is it?



Fake most likely. But...



and yet another dreamcast reference <3, i love 2ch, always pandering to me like this so shamelessly


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 20, 2012)

There is something about a voice message in the official site...what is it?

From twitter:

７月２４日（火）夕方６時「NARUTO SD ロック・リーの青春フルパワー忍伝」（テレビ東京系）は劇場版コラボストーリー！？「ROAD TO GUYです！」「実録！木ノ葉の里の妄想映画祭です！」の最強２本です！Here テレビ東京HIRO 

And

映画完成記念！NARUTO役竹内順子さんのVOICE MESSAGEをUP！アフレコ収録時の様子や竹内さんの熱い思いなどが語られています。是非お聞きください！！(by 公式HP担当W) naruto-movie.com/ 

And this is from the facebook:

WEB担当Wです!

映画完成記念！！
NARUTO役の竹内順子さんからVOICE MESSAGEが届きました！
アフレコ収録時の様子のレポートや
竹内さんの熱い思いなどが語られています。
竹内さんからのメッセージを是非お聞きください！！

VOICE MESSAGEは映画公式サイトTOPから！
　↓　↓

____

Not sure if this means much, but...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2xuqcZshXs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Jul 20, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Some new merchandise from :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



This movie is like a merchandising machine.  Is that a tissue box cover?


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 20, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> There is something about a voice message in the official site...what is it?
> 
> From twitter:
> 
> ７月２４日（火）夕方６時「NARUTO SD ロック・リーの青春フルパワー忍伝」（テレビ東京系）は劇場版コラボストーリー！？「ROAD TO GUYです！」「実録！木ノ葉の里の妄想映画祭です！」の最強２本です！Here テレビ東京HIRO



Basically, the road to guy will air on the 24th and is connected to the movie.



SandLeaf said:


> 映画完成記念！NARUTO役竹内順子さんのVOICE MESSAGEをUP！アフレコ収録時の様子や竹内さんの熱い思いなどが語られています。是非お聞きください！！(by 公式HP担当W) naruto-movie.com/
> 
> And this is from the facebook:
> 
> ...



Naruto's seiyū will talk about the movie I think.


----------



## Chaos Control (Jul 20, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Fake most likely. But...
> 
> 
> 
> and yet another dreamcast reference <3, i love 2ch, always pandering to me like this so shamelessly



As in Sega Dreamcast?


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 20, 2012)

Has a translation been done for this by any chance?


----------



## Evilene (Jul 20, 2012)

From the screenshots (if they are real), it looks like there will be another onsen scene that will mirror the RTN oneshot. Only this time, Hinata won't be shy and gives no fucks if her tits will float.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2012)

Me gusta that onsen scene. 

Well it was kind of obvious we would get one if we remember RtN Ino's sketch, she appeared to be in one as well.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 21, 2012)

It's real, If you rememeber that other animated hot bath scene with the guys on the naruto movie twitter, you can see the same background (mountains and some clouds) but with the girls, it's like night time...


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 21, 2012)

So LOTS of new stuff in the Road to Ninja Complete Guide that just aired. So expect me to upload it in the next couple hours.

And those screenshots of Hinata and Sakura in the onsen are legit as that scene was show in the Complete Guide


----------



## Revolution (Jul 21, 2012)

Lovely said:


> _Don't ask_



I see nothing.  I copy and paste the img and I still see nothing.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 21, 2012)

Hinata: Look at mah tits bitches 

Sakura: This is WHY I prefer to be alone in the onsen.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> I see nothing.  I copy and paste the img and I still see nothing.



It was there before but stopped showing up for some reason. Majin Lu re-posted the image.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 21, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> So LOTS of new stuff in the Road to Ninja Complete Guide that just aired. So expect me to upload it in the next couple hours.
> 
> And those screenshots of Hinata and Sakura in the onsen are legit as that scene was show in the Complete Guide



Something tells me we're about to have some fun


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 21, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> So LOTS of new stuff in the Road to Ninja Complete Guide that just aired. So expect me to upload it in the next couple hours.



Thank you! 



ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> And those screenshots of Hinata and Sakura in the onsen are legit as that scene was show in the Complete Guide



Yeah, some people in 2ch were talking about them... and also about Charasuke being surrounded by women and Naruto being called Menma? Though everyone seemed to be freaking out mostly about EroNeji EroNeji EroNeji EroNeji... XD

Really, though, those screenshots are drawn and colored quite badly...


Anyway, in the meantime, what seems to be a rough summary of Kishi's interview from 2ch:

737 ：見ろ！名無しがゴミのようだ！：2012/07/21(土) 14:28:22.99 ID:JclwbDwt
    岸本インタビュー

    ・どんな映画？
    面白い映画　最近のNARUTOは忍者離れしてたので忍者にしたい
    主人公のうずまきナルトの映画

    ・どうして謎の世界に？
    両親を出したかった
    本編だと出せないので居る人が居なくて居ない人が居る逆転した世界に

    ・一番大きく逆転したキャラクターは？
    最初に出たアイデアがヒナタだからヒナタが大きく逆転してる

    ・今回の映画のオリジナルキャラクター
    敵　サクラの両親
    マンガではタイミングが悪いので思い切って映画で出した

    ・映画を楽しみにしているファンへのメッセージ
    やりたいこと、原作でできなかったことをやった
    わがままを言ってスタッフも泣いた
    全部が見せ場です


_"What kind of movie is it?"
"It's an interesting movie. Since lately in Naruto I've been distancing (the story) from the ninja, I wanted to make it about ninja. It's a movie about the main character Uzumaki Naruto."

"Why a mistery world?"
"I wanted to make Naruto's parents appear. It's a world where the people who were there aren't, since I don't make them come out, and the people who weren't there are." 

"Who is the character who changed the most?"
"The idea that came to me first was Hinata, so Hinata changed greatly."

"The original characters in this year's movie?"
"The enemies. Sakura's parents. Since I couldn't find the right time in the manga, I made up my mind to make them appear in the movie."

"A message to the fans who are eagerly waiting for the movie?"
"I put in it what I wanted to do, what I couldn't do in the manga. I was very selfish, I made the staff cry. Everything (in the movie) is an highlight."_


----------



## Jaga (Jul 21, 2012)

i really want to see the Complete Guide!!! wish they air it in the us!!!



mezzomarinaio said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what is this for? the Complete Guide?


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 21, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Something tells me were about to have some fun



Oh you guys will.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 21, 2012)

He's making such an ugly face.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 21, 2012)

Neji looks like a chipmunk


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 21, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Oh you guys will.



moar! MOAR!!!


----------



## auem (Jul 21, 2012)

that neji...kishi trolled him hard...


----------



## HolyHands (Jul 21, 2012)

I feel a disturbance in the force, as if a thousand Neji fans cried out in anguish and were silenced suddenly.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 21, 2012)

Looks like Neji knows finally knows full well how he can best make use of his power.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 21, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Oh you guys will.



whoa thats scary!


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 21, 2012)

MEIzukage said:


> moar! MOAR!!!



You asked for it.



^Naruto trying to look at Sasuke, what else is new? xD





^Moar Neji!



^And let's not forget Minato being manly in his pink apron. :ho


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 21, 2012)

God this is just too good...


----------



## KevKev (Jul 21, 2012)

LOL damnit now I can't take Neji seriously now  

Dammnit Naruto, stop staring at Sasuke and go peek with Neji!


----------



## Aiku (Jul 21, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> You asked for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ^Naruto trying to look at Sasuke, what else is new? xD



SO THAT BUTT PICTURE THAT PEOPLE THOUGHT WAS SHINO'S AFTER THE RTN CHAPTER WAS SASUKE'S AFTER ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sasuke and Naruto look pissed off lol


----------



## KevKev (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ShippuudenBleach101*



Sasuke: So many...STD'S...
Naruto: You should, um...get that checked out, Sauce.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 21, 2012)

IT'S VIDEO IS HERE!! THE SPECIAL COMPLETE ROAD TO NINJA GUIDE!! 


Road to Ninja: Naruto the Movie Special (New Footage Included)​


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 21, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Kishi said he doesn't know when the series will end, me may continue the series for another more than 2 years.



I hope it's by December or January. I want this war to end the series. And I remember a few times Kishi said the series was ending soon...


----------



## Aiku (Jul 21, 2012)

Jaga said:


> IT'S VIDEO IS HERE!! THE SPECIAL COMPLETE ROAD TO NINJA GUIDE!!
> 
> 
> Road to Ninja: Naruto the Movie Special (New Footage Included)​



HOLY. CRAP. SO. MUCH. FOOTAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 21, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> _"What kind of movie is it?"
> "It's an interesting movie. *Since lately in Naruto I've been distancing (the story) from the ninja*, *I wanted to make it about ninja*. *It's a movie about the main character Uzumaki Naruto*."_



OMG!   

So Kishi _does_ understand it himself that his canon story is hardly about ninjas anymore and that Naruto's character feels sometimes as secondary to the plot of "Sharingan Chronicles". 

Oh Kishi... that was effing hilarious for you to say.


----------



## Evilene (Jul 21, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> OMG!
> 
> So Kishi _does_ understand it himself that his canon story is hardly about ninjas anymore and that Naruto's character feels sometimes as secondary to the plot of "Sharingan Chronicles".
> 
> Oh Kishi... that was effing hilarious for you to say.



I had the same thought. Thanks for pointing out the obvious, Kishi.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 21, 2012)

reposting since on last page...but i am watching and i love ino's squel! plus hinata scares sakura... that was craaaazy! i dont think sakura ever scared the real hinata.



Road to Ninja: Naruto the Movie Special (New Footage Included)​
btw...any translations plzzz??? i would love to know what they are saying!!!


----------



## auem (Jul 21, 2012)

what's motion pictures comics(naruto).??.there are colorings in every page...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 21, 2012)

Omg  I think I've seen it all  And Neji 

It's kinda drawn badly... I hope it isn't like that when the movie comes out.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 21, 2012)

sakura's parents


----------



## ladygt93 (Jul 21, 2012)

AU Shino, Sai and Neji are the best, I really can't wait to see more!


----------



## taydev (Jul 21, 2012)

Ohmygawd Neji!! Hardest laugh of the day. It's so terrible that it's hilarious. :rofl



Last Rose of Summer said:


> OMG!
> 
> So Kishi _does_ understand it himself that his canon story is hardly about ninjas anymore and that Naruto's character feels sometimes as secondary to the plot of "Sharingan Chronicles".
> 
> Oh Kishi... that was effing hilarious for you to say.


----------



## Darkhope (Jul 21, 2012)

REAL HINATA!!!!  



Anddd Sakura likes the Rose... 



Maybe this was after the bath scene....


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 21, 2012)

Jaga said:


> reposting since on last page...but i am watching and i love ino's squel! plus hinata scares sakura... that was craaaazy! i dont think sakura ever scared the real hinata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol kushina and sakura and sakura's parents I will love this:


----------



## insane111 (Jul 21, 2012)

That Neji part...


----------



## gus3 (Jul 21, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> I think that I saved that Hinata pic that you are talking about. Is it?



I'll need about five more of these before it makes up for all the Sasuke ass floating around.


----------



## Gortef (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh dear lawd that Neji part... 
Shino sending bug spray around in panic was also hilarious.

AU Hinata: "Yes they float, so what?"


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 21, 2012)

gus3 said:


> I'll need about five more of these before it makes up for all the Sasuke ass floating around.



Good god I hope so...


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 21, 2012)

According to 2ch, they also showed a new CM... where Sasuke was hitting on some girls and Hinata called Sakura a pettanko (in the bath scene)?

Still no screenshots to show - but I thought I'd report this anyway, since everyone over there is talking about it...


Edit: Plus a bigger screenshot of EroNeji, lol. XD


----------



## Saunion (Jul 21, 2012)

If this movie is going to be a succession of AU Hinata pwning Sakura scenes it might be even funnier than I thought.


----------



## ladygt93 (Jul 21, 2012)

He looks like a perverted monkey or something XD


----------



## Kusa (Jul 21, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> According to 2ch, they also showed a new CM... where Sasuke was hitting on some girls and Hinata called Sakura a pettanko (in the bath scene)?
> 
> Still no screenshots to show - but I thought I'd report this anyway, since everyone over there is talking about it...
> 
> ...



pettanko is what ?


----------



## Saunion (Jul 21, 2012)

Justice said:


> pettanko is what ?



A flat chested girl.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 21, 2012)

Justice said:


> pettanko is what ?



flat chested girl.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 21, 2012)

Hahaha Hinata is such an asshole to Sakura


----------



## takL (Jul 21, 2012)

its scary that hinata is warning sakura not to mess with naruto ('or ill kill you!') in a whisper...
and calling her a flattie in the bath house?

ms takeuchi: theres also sasuke and whats stiking is when sasuke says "what are you 'beep!'ing?" to naruto. naruto isnt refered to as naruto. hes called 'beep!'


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 21, 2012)

I saw that too.

Okay so why is it censored? 

I was thinking that the last beep was Menma but eh...


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 21, 2012)

can someone post more screenshots of some scenes in the movie plzz!


----------



## cell47 (Jul 21, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> According to 2ch, they also showed a new CM... where Sasuke was hitting on some girls and Hinata called Sakura a pettanko (in the bath scene)?
> 
> Still no screenshots to show - but I thought I'd report this anyway, since everyone over there is talking about it...
> 
> ...



Screw 2ch.

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed


Guys, look carefully and feel it with your skins . *And those are all pure HQ pictures without any marks in order to let everybody enjoy the whole drawing*, just saying it for some websites who lamely like to put their own marks on clean pictures just for the sake of making people believe it's their own stuffs without having the decency to even mention the real source.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 21, 2012)

I need youtube (or a dl source) links for this. Anyone has them? EDIT: OMFG that french site. I want that video link!



Chaos Control said:


> As in Sega Dreamcast?



Yes, shadow fan.  . The connection is obvious, and it always seems to pop in a Naruto thread at 2ch for some joke.



ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> So LOTS of new stuff in the Road to Ninja Complete Guide that just aired. So expect me to upload it in the next couple hours.
> 
> And those screenshots of Hinata and Sakura in the onsen are legit as that scene was show in the Complete Guide



Damn, I did not expect. I thought they looked _too good_ for fanart since there were only one or two days after the oneshot



Aiku said:


> SO THAT BUTT PICTURE THAT PEOPLE THOUGHT WAS SHINO'S AFTER THE RTN CHAPTER WAS SASUKE'S AFTER ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Admit you trembled internally for a second when people mentioned Shino. 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [MG]http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/662/sakus.jpg[/IMG]





EDIT: I have no time to research this one properly. If in the afternoon no one posted anything, I'll try and see what I can get.


----------



## calimike (Jul 21, 2012)

Kishimoto: “I Actually Wanted To Write A Ramen Manga” (NSFW)

Really, you wanted write ramen manga!? 



cell47 said:


> Screw 2ch.
> 
> Kishimoto: “I Actually Wanted To Write A Ramen Manga”
> 
> Guys, look carefully and feel it with your skins .



Guy draw on paper look like 
*Spoiler*: __ 



AU Madara Uchiha?




Update: guy who show papers come from Chapter 589 page 1 & 4 It's not AU Madara Uchiha 
,[720]
,[720]


----------



## Saunion (Jul 21, 2012)

lol at Narutards being pissed at Kishimoto admitting this manga is for middle school boys. 

It's the WAR AND PEACE OF MANGA!!!!


----------



## cell47 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL! this may not be the case, but its a lot like "Girls, Girls! Dont fight over me"


----------



## ryz (Jul 21, 2012)

Anybody notice there are only SEVEN tomoe in the sharinnegan? 7 beasts = 7 tomoe?


----------



## Addy (Jul 21, 2012)

takL said:


> its scary that hinata is warning sakura not to mess with naruto ('or ill kill you!') in a whisper...
> and calling her a flattie in the bath house?
> 
> ms takeuchi: theres also sasuke and whats stiking is when sasuke says "what are you 'beep!'ing?" to naruto. naruto isnt refered to as naruto. hes called 'beep!'



did sasuke call naruto:

1- bitch.
2- dick.
3- fuck.

and lol at AU hinata. if only she is like this in the manga. i don't mean tomboyant and shit like that crap. i mean says whatever is on her mind


----------



## mayumi (Jul 21, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! this may not be the case, but its a lot like "Girls, Girls! Dont fight over me"



This is going to be fun  I want that sage mode naruto doll on that madara guy's desk.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 21, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> According to 2ch, they also showed a new CM... where Sasuke was hitting on some girls and Hinata called Sakura a pettanko (in the bath scene)?


Huh, I wonder when that aired then. 


I finally got to upload my recording of the Complete Guide, which has better video quality.



BACKUP LINK if Videobam's slow: Link removed


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 21, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Huh, I wonder when that aired then.



I don't know...

I'm willing to believe it because apparently many people confirmed that they saw it, but no one has posted any screenshots...



ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> I finally got to upload my recording of the Complete Guide, which has better video quality.



Thank you as always! 


...by the way, am I the only one who's a little... disappointed in the quality of the drawings?

I mean, what the hell are these?


*Spoiler*: __ 













And these?


*Spoiler*: __ 









Before ShippuudenBleach101 confirmed that the last two were actual screenshots from the movie, I was ready to dismiss them as very poor fakes done by a fan... O_o


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 21, 2012)

Who is the guy with glasses that has a pic of Madara on his desk?


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 21, 2012)

We should all pay takl for his trip to the cinema, record with an HD camera, translate the movie and post it here
Hinata soloing Konan
[sp][/sp]

Sakura not so flat after all 
[sp][/sp]


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 21, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> We should all pay takl for his trip to the cinema, record with an HD camera, translate the movie and post it here


And the fee if he gets caught


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 21, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> I don't know...
> 
> I'm willing to believe it because apparently many people confirmed that they saw it, but no one has posted any screenshots...



That's okay, I'm sure it will be re-aired during Naruto SD or Shippuuden 



mezzomarinaio said:


> Thank you as always!



No problem! 




mezzomarinaio said:


> ...by the way, am I the only one who's a little... disappointed in the quality of the drawings?
> 
> I mean, what the hell are these?
> 
> ...



At this point, I'm kinda just hoping that there's lots of action scenes that had better drawing/animation that hasn't been shown yet.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jul 21, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> I don't know...
> 
> I'm willing to believe it because apparently many people confirmed that they saw it, but no one has posted any screenshots...
> 
> ...


@Mezzo you're not the only one ..
Oh God..those drawings are soo ugly ..it should be the best Naruto movie with good drawings!!..
Neji..his face just........


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 21, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> And these?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Agreed...I thought they were fan work.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't think the last two look that bad, but the first ones definitely look like low budget anime episodes.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 21, 2012)

Is Pain going to be a single body here ?


----------



## Jeannie401 (Jul 21, 2012)

wtf is with the pirates. 

Also, the cosplayers could have done a better job with the outfits.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 21, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> According to 2ch, they also showed a new CM... where *Sasuke was hitting on some girls* and Hinata called Sakura a pettanko (in the bath scene)?
> 
> Still no screenshots to show - but I thought I'd report this anyway, since everyone over there is talking about it...
> 
> ...



So I was right ,sasuke is just playboy 


I like Sakura interacts with Naruto's parents 
also i like sakura fight hinata for Naruto and he stand with sakura's side


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## mayumi (Jul 21, 2012)

I think japan is laughing at over aged naruto fans at those anime expos especially when kishi said its for middle school boys.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 21, 2012)

mayumi said:


> I think japan is laughing at over aged naruto fans at those anime expos especially when kishi said its for middle school boys.



Why should they laugh ?Its not as if in japan  there aren't Naruto fans over 18...


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 21, 2012)

so which rookie is fighting which Genjutsu Akatsuki?


----------



## Jaga (Jul 21, 2012)

Vino said:


> Agreed...I thought they were fan work.



me too! either the official studio is getting worse at dawing or fans are just getting better. maybe a combo of both


----------



## Kankurette (Jul 21, 2012)

Seeing Hinata in this movie made me realise how much I like the original one in comparison. Ino makes me awwww though. And Sassykay and Naughty Neji are hilarious.


----------



## Fay (Jul 21, 2012)

Kankurette said:


> Seeing Hinata in this movie made me realise how much I like the original one in comparison. Ino makes me awwww though. And Sassykay and Naughty Neji are hilarious.



Mehh, I don't care for Hinata much, in the real world or in this movie :/

Charasuke though, he seems more and more like a pussy. He has nothing on real Sasuke . Most likely he's weak as fuck too :/
And Kishi saying this movie is about Naruto, well, it seems confirmed real Sasuke won't show up. Glad to know, before I got my hopes up...


----------



## takL (Jul 21, 2012)

mayumi said:


> I think japan is laughing at over aged naruto fans at those anime expos especially when kishi said its for middle school boys.



with a bit different nuance tho. ill post the full trans later but he says hes conscious of kid readers esp boys in the 8th grade becuse of his own experience as a manga fan.

plus the presenter keeps saying its a manga for boys(shonen manga) and yet has a large, worldwide readership. mums love it too.


----------



## Fay (Jul 21, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> "What kind of movie is it?"
> "It's an interesting movie. *Since lately in Naruto I've been distancing (the story) from the ninja, I wanted to make it about ninja*. It's a movie about the main character Uzumaki Naruto."



Wow people were actually right. I didn't expect Kishimoto to go the path of a non-ninja story, but he did. Well I prefer his non-ninja path, so for me it doesn't matter much. 
Well, now we no longer have to expect the characters behaving like ninjas, I think they are more like mage warriors !


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 21, 2012)

Takl, what would it take for you to go the the cinema and record the movie, then translate it for us :3


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 21, 2012)

Fay said:


> Well, now we no longer have to expect the characters behaving like ninjas, I think they are more like mage warriors !



If the Zabuza vs Kakashi fight wasn't water mage vs water mage, then I don't know what was.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 21, 2012)

takL said:


> with a bit different nuance tho. ill post the full trans later but he says hes conscious of kid readers esp boys in the 8th grade becuse of his own experience as a manga fan.
> 
> plus the presenter keeps saying its a manga for boys(shonen manga) and yet has a large, worldwide readership. mums love it too.



Isn't Naruto read by all ages in Japan?

Also who is that guy in that video who had the glasses and had a Madara drawing on his desk?


----------



## takL (Jul 21, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> Isn't Naruto read by all ages in Japan?
> 
> Also who is that guy in that video who had the glasses and had a Madara drawing on his desk?



yep


Mantux31 said:


> Takl, what would it take for you to go the the cinema and record the movie, then translate it for us :3



full trans would take hell lots of time and make u wait for ages but i can write a quick summary if u like. 
one thing i never can do is to upload the movie. or i might end up in a jail. jp is very strict about those things now, u know.



ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Huh, I wonder when that aired then.



they say its a tv ad. i havent seen it myself. many at 2ch havent either. 
maybe they made it up? donno. i dont spend a whole day watching tv.




cell47 said:


> Yes, they are at the locals of the Shueisha, and they must have filmed the whole things 2 months ago



i doubt the show itself is that old.
check the bottom left corner of the mark 6:38 point in what ShippuudenBleach posted
have we seen the page? the editor honda says its from a naruto chap yet to be released on wsj and its draft.



Addy said:


> did sasuke call naruto:
> 
> 1- bitch.
> 2- dick.
> ...



totally the va for her says she first thought there mustve been errors in the script and those lines were meant for some other chara, not hinatas.


----------



## Fay (Jul 21, 2012)

Lol takL I defs wouldn't do illegal things if I were you, a summary is just fine  When does it come out btw


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 21, 2012)

Jaga said:


> me too! either the official studio is getting worse at dawing or fans are just getting better. maybe a combo of both


Are you really surprised that Fans can draw a single frame as good or better than an anime studio, which draws thousands of them for a single movie? You can't really compare the art of a picture to the art of a screenshot... and maybe you should visit deviantart


----------



## Xaven (Jul 21, 2012)

Fay said:


> Lol takL I defs wouldn't do illegal things if I were you, a summary is just fine  When does it come out btw



In 7 days. July 28th.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 21, 2012)

in my slight search, i haven't seen that scene with the girls. i'll search a bit more. i have 5 minutes to spare.



ryz said:


> Anybody notice there are only SEVEN tomoe in the sharinnegan? 7 beasts = 7 tomoe?Which raises a possible, manga relevant, question,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _kage meeting arc_ 



Juubi's eye has 9 tomoes as well.







ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Huh, I wonder when that aired then.
> 
> I finally got to upload my recording of the Complete Guide, which has better video quality.
> 
> ...



putlocker's movie is bigger though. is it better quality?



mezzomarinaio said:


> Before ShippuudenBleach101 confirmed that the last two were actual screenshots from the movie, I was ready to dismiss them as very poor fakes done by a fan... O_o



I didn't think the Hinata in the onsen one was bad. I thought it was too good. But there are a few there that... 



ichihimelove said:


> So I was right ,sasuke is just playboy
> 
> I like Sakura interacts with Naruto's parents
> also i like sakura fight hinata for Naruto and he stand with sakura's side
> ...



WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN.



Justice said:


> Why should they laugh ?Its not as if in japan  there aren't Naruto fans over 18...



From what I was told, there aren't that many. Not that I see nothing wrong with it personally. *shrug*


----------



## Lovely (Jul 21, 2012)

takL said:


> they say its a tv ad. i havent seen it myself. many at 2ch havent either.
> maybe they made it up? donno. i dont spend a whole day watching tv.



On Sasuke? If its true, then we'll probably see more posts about it later, as I'm sure a TV ad doesn't just show up once. 

I see Kishi drew several parallels with Hinata in his one shot, in accordance to the movie.


----------



## takL (Jul 21, 2012)

Lovely said:


> On Sasuke? If its true, then we'll probably see more posts about it later, as I'm sure a TV ad doesn't just show up once.



yea and actually there arent so many posts about it now.
only one poster @ 2ch saw it or something.

eitherway im easy.



Fay said:


> Lol takL I defs wouldn't do illegal things if I were you, a summary is just fine



thanks!


----------



## cell47 (Jul 21, 2012)

takL said:


> yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually, I meant that the picture (Here , Kishimoto: “I Actually Wanted To Write A Ramen Manga”) is about 2 months ago since the chapter 589 was released at the beginning of June. The page the editor is working on is the first page of chapter 589, with Madara showing his perfect Susanoo, you can see it clearly on the HQ picture of the show.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 21, 2012)

cell47 said:


> Actually, I meant that the picture (Link removed , Kishimoto: “I Actually Wanted To Write A Ramen Manga”) is about 2 months ago since the chapter 589 was released at the beginning of June. The page the editor is working on is the first page of chapter 589, with Madara showing his perfect Susanoo, you can see it clearly on the HQ picture of the show.



maybe the editor was giving his final check for volume version...?


----------



## cell47 (Jul 21, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> maybe the editor was giving his final check for volume version...?



I'd rather believe it was for the weekly release than for the volume release that happens every 3 months ... The chapter 589 will be part of volume 62, and volume 62 doesn't even have all its chapters yet (last week was the 7th chapter for volume 62), volume 61 stopped at chapter 587 included.


----------



## takL (Jul 21, 2012)

cell47 said:


> Actually, I meant that the picture



i thought u said "the _whole_ thing"

more importantly, ur french right? 
could u (or any french fan in here) check  the mark 3:18 to 3:40 in here whether the fr to jp trans are right.


----------



## zlatko (Jul 21, 2012)

they realised more info and stuff for this movie than all the movies combined


----------



## Kusa (Jul 21, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> From what I was told, there aren't that many. Not that I see nothing wrong with it personally. *shrug*



No ?Wow.Though I'm still one the more younger user here in nf.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 21, 2012)

So the DVD is coming out in April?


----------



## Jamibu (Jul 21, 2012)

takL said:


> they say its a tv ad. i havent seen it myself. many at 2ch havent either.
> maybe they made it up? donno. i dont spend a whole day watching tv.



Actually, I saw a little bit of the new TV ad while I waiting for the Road to Ninja special on TV Tokyo via KeyHole. It was aired before the special started but there were other ads that aired before the special started so it's understandable if only a few saw it.

Saw Sasuke surrounded by girls and Hinata and Sakura in the bath.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 21, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Huh, I wonder when that aired then.
> 
> 
> I finally got to upload my recording of the Complete Guide, which has better video quality.
> ...



That male host fangasmed hard at Nana calling his name in Hinata's voice.


----------



## takL (Jul 21, 2012)

Jamibu said:


> Actually, I saw a little bit of the new TV ad while I waiting for the Road to Ninja special on TV Tokyo via KeyHole. It was aired before the special started but there were other ads that aired before the special started so it's understandable if only a few saw it.
> 
> Saw Sasuke surrounded by girls and Hinata and Sakura in the bath.



did u really? was sasuke in girls bath? thats totally new even for those @ 2ch.


----------



## Jamibu (Jul 21, 2012)

takL said:


> was sasuke in girls bath? thats totally new even @ 2ch.



Nope, I think it was outside. He's dressed and he's flirting with girls.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 21, 2012)

Jamibu said:


> Nope, I think it was outside. He's dressed and he's flirting with girls.



Lies, Sasuke is totally in love with sakura in the illusion world.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 21, 2012)

Shit.I thought Sasuke is naked with the girls in the bath omg   I was like OH SHIT.


----------



## Jamibu (Jul 21, 2012)

I know I'm new in posting here at Konoha TV and in this thread in particular but I know what I saw.


----------



## takL (Jul 21, 2012)

???


Jamibu said:


> Saw Sasuke surrounded by girls and Hinata and Sakura _in the bath_.



so actually u didnt see sasuke surrouded by girls _in the bath _right?


----------



## Jamibu (Jul 21, 2012)

takL said:


> ???
> 
> so actually u didnt see sasuke surrouded by girls _in the bath _right?



I should clear something. I saw a clip of Sasuke talking with girls around him outside(not sure where exactly) and in another scene with AUHinata and Sakura talking in the bath in the new TV ad of the movie.


----------



## takL (Jul 21, 2012)

Jamibu said:


> I should clear something. I saw a clip of Sasuke talking with girls around him outside(not sure where exactly) and in another scene with AUHinata and Sakura talking in the bath in the new TV ad of the movie.



ok now that agrees with the report @ 2ch


----------



## The Big G (Jul 21, 2012)

Justice said:


> Hahaha Hinata is such an asshole to Sakura



HBIC Hinata is flawless


----------



## Fay (Jul 21, 2012)

Sasuke actually paying attention to all the girls around him . Now it would be epic if Kishi did this in the manga with Real Sasuke :ho, make it happen Kishi


----------



## takL (Jul 21, 2012)

Fay said:


> Sasuke actually paying attention to all the girls around him . Now it would be epic if Kishi did this in the manga with Real Sasuke :ho, make it happen Kishi



then sasuked rebuild the clan in no time. and thatd be healthy 



takL said:


> could u (or any french fan in here) check  the mark 3:18 to 3:40 in here whether the fr to jp trans are right.



anyone? tv tokyo is so shy that they muted the original words of the cosplayers.


----------



## cell47 (Jul 21, 2012)

takL said:


> then sasuked rebuild the clan in no time. and thatd be healthy
> 
> anyone? tv tokyo is so shy that they muted the original words of the cosplayers.



They miss out some little parts in french. The translation in japanese isn't exactly what the french man and woman say.


----------



## Hello Panda (Jul 21, 2012)

what?? so Sasuke would be a total FLIRT?
i was thinking he'll be all over Sakura only.
must know if this is real or not

Oh well its still interesting to see him like that if that's the case.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 21, 2012)

Fay said:


> Sasuke actually paying attention to all the girls around him . Now it would be epic if Kishi did this in the manga with Real Sasuke :ho, make it happen Kishi



No actually no.Sasuke not getting what girls want from him is funny.Kishi should put real Sasuke in a situation where he sees a naked chick.His reaction would be just 

Some were hoping that Sasuke would only flirt with Sakura.This Sasuke is nothing serious he is just a manslut.Enjoy him rather then thinking of any pairings.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 21, 2012)

The quality of the artwork in this movie seems inconsistent :/ Some images look good, others........not so much.



mezzomarinaio said:


> "A message to the fans who are eagerly waiting for the movie?"
> "I put in it what I wanted to do, what I couldn't do in the manga. *I was very selfish, I made the staff cry.* Everything (in the movie) is an highlight."[/I]


 Mwahahaha



ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> You asked for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naruto looks like he's suspicious of Sasuke. 

Somehow domestic!Minato is really attractive.... 



SandLeaf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! this may not be the case, but its a lot like "Girls, Girls! Dont fight over me"


After all, there is enough of him go around (literally). Kiba is like, "This is getting good, nyan." (not really, but lol)

Sakura got too close to Hinata's man territory rofl  I think movie Hinata would scare even canon Hinata. Actually, I'm starting to think she may be like Kiba's mom. xD


----------



## Fay (Jul 21, 2012)

Justice said:


> No actually no.Sasuke not getting what girls want from him is funny.Kishi should put real Sasuke in a situation where he sees a naked chick.His reaction would be just



I remember that scene when Karin was first introduced and she was all flirting with him and he was like . He can be so cute sometimes pek


----------



## Kusa (Jul 21, 2012)

Fay said:


> I remember that scene when Karin was first introduced and she was all flirting with him and he was like . He can be so cute sometimes pek



He is most of the time cute when he looks confused.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 21, 2012)

takL said:


> anyone? tv tokyo is so shy that they muted the original words of the cosplayers.



I know some french, Ill try to write it all down lolol. It's the least I could do after all the translations that you have done for us.

Special Note: One of the things of the japanese tv that I think are hilarious are the reaction mini screen caps at the right top of the screen.

Kakashi says: Loving the characters and the pick nick details about the complex story.
Konan cosplayer: likes the evolution of the characters of the story and the techniques and something else that I couldn't quite understand.

And Kishiloko's apartment... I can see he got a new flat with a nice view eh?


----------



## Fay (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow Sakura gets intimidated rather easily by other girls...I never saw her as this kind of person in the manga. Come on girl you're the heroine, show some spunk! 
Bulma wouldn't take crap from anyone!

Edit: Sandleaf why did you delete the pics?


----------



## Chijou no Hoshi (Jul 21, 2012)

An other haft of the poster that have Menma and Tobi from few page ago:


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Not sure what to say here...




I like how hinata is looking at them...



.....

*Spoiler*: __ 



You better watch out too, sakura...






.....

*Spoiler*: __ 



I MEAN IT...






....

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## takL (Jul 21, 2012)

hinata just whispers a threat, ie "mess with the fucker(naruto?) and ull be dead" to sakura there 



cell47 said:


> They miss out some little parts in french. The translation in japanese isn't exactly what the french man and woman say.



i mean the nhk trans. do they really say "naruto is really superb as a manga" -a kakashi cosplayer~"its really great to see the growth of the charas."-konan?


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 21, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonder what she's seeing? 



takL said:


> hinata just whispers a threat, ie "mess with the fucker(naruto?) and ull be dead" to sakura there




AU Hinata needs to calm down. I don't think that will ever be a problem.


----------



## Addy (Jul 21, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> What is she seeing?



the bad side of hinata


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Hinata looks cool with her hands in her pockets 




Naruto: What did i do!?
Kushina: NARUTOOOO!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakura: Nice hair...







 WOW...it looks like hinata is about try and attack sakura with her byakugan on...


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 21, 2012)

Addy said:


> the bad side of hinata



Just wondering what's so scary about Hinata's expression. 

Maybe it's just her words.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 21, 2012)

Justice said:


> No ?Wow.Though I'm still one the more younger user here in nf.



it's just culture shock. there it's just isn't as appreciated as here. it's the same for the gaming industry. i wouldn't bother much about it as there's nothing to be ashamed of. where's the maturity in not enjoying things for what they are?

---
As promised.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 21, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awww the poor thing. I really like this Ino more than the normal one, it's kind of charming.
I wonder if she secretly has a crush on sasuke or naruto.

Hey but seriously someone translate the french dialogue that Takl asked for. Is the least we could do.


----------



## harurisu (Jul 21, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> Just wondering what's so scary about Hinata's expression.
> 
> *Maybe it's just her words.*



Someone already translated what she says, it was something like "Stay away from Naruto or I'll kill you".


----------



## ch1p (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## ch1p (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 21, 2012)

So the battle card quote from a couple weeks ago with Hinata saying to the effect "If you lay a hand on him I'll kill you" seems to be what she says to Sakura. :amazed


----------



## ch1p (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## ch1p (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## ch1p (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## takL (Jul 21, 2012)

Chijou no Hoshi said:


> An other haft of the poster that have Menma and Tobi from few page ago:



reality(genjitsu)?
or illusion(genjutsu)!?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 21, 2012)

what the... so someone already leaked the movie?
Man... this are the kind of movies that we all want to see, it's sad that we will most likely will have to wait for a dvd release... or a dvd rip


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 21, 2012)

That part of her hair on the top...

They look like bunny ears...


----------



## ch1p (Jul 21, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> awww the poor thing. I really like this Ino more than the normal one, it's kind of charming.
> I wonder if she secretly has a crush on sasuke or naruto.
> 
> Hey but seriously someone translate the french dialogue that Takl asked for. Is the least we could do.





harurisu said:


> Someone already translated what she says, it was something like "Stay away from Naruto or I'll kill you".





RaptorRage said:


> So the battle card quote from a couple weeks ago with Hinata saying to the effect "If you lay a hand on him I'll kill you" seems to be what she says to Sakura.





takL said:


> reality(genjitsu)?
> or illusion(genjutsu)!?





Suigetsu said:


> what the... so someone already leaked the movie?
> Man... this are the kind of movies that we all want to see, it's sad that we will most likely will have to wait for a dvd release... or a dvd rip





SandLeaf said:


> That part of her hair on the top...
> 
> They look like bunny ears...




so the posts won't be lost in the middle.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the uploads and trans. Lol Kishi making his staff cry I guess he was like I'm going all out of this movie. Can't wait to see this movie.


----------



## Phemt (Jul 21, 2012)

Was the budget for this really low?

Because it sure reflects in the art and animation. It's naruto anime quality, if not worse.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> putlocker's movie is bigger though. is it better quality?



Yeah, Putlocker's version has slightly better quality.
-------
So by using a certain program of mine I can go back to stuff that previously aired, and there was in fact a new CM (but the quality's lower than that of the live stream I use). Here are screenshots of it I took:










It aired during "Toranomon Ichiba Special" (the show that aired before the Complete Guide) and it was completely unexpected so I can see why no one took screenshots of it.

I'll upload the CM when it gets re-aired and where I have a better chance of getting it in better quality.


----------



## cell47 (Jul 21, 2012)

takL said:


> hinata just whispers a threat, ie "mess with the
> i mean the nhk trans. do they really say "naruto is really superb as a manga" -a kakashi cosplayer~"its really great to see the growth of the charas."-konan?



Precise translation in english so that you will see it better.

Kakashi person : "Like we said earlier, it's a very good manga that has a lot of imaginations for the characters and the techniques, and the story is actually very complete."

The woman : "What I like personally, it's the evolution of the characters, it didn't stop at one point when they all had the same age. It really evolved, their techniques, the characters, their stories, everything is different and that's what is good, it's never the same."


----------



## The Big G (Jul 21, 2012)

shy ino is adorable


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 21, 2012)

T7 Bateman said:


> Thanks for all the uploads and trans. Lol Kishi making his staff cry I guess he was like I'm going all out of this movie. Can't wait to see this movie.



wait what? he really made them cry? how do you know that? you know japanese?!

Surely the animation looks like it could had been better.

I am also glad that he said that even after the serialization for naruto was over. He would like to do novels and stories on the world.
This brought loads of joy in my heart! He would become like a tolkien of Manga! Even after finishing his main story, he still feeds the world and keeps telling stories about it, concentrating on other charas etc..! 

That's at least what I understood from a few pages back, correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## takL (Jul 21, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> what the... so someone already leaked the movie?



they are from the TV tokyo show.


and yeah shy ino is cute. and hard candy hinata is badass!


----------



## Saunion (Jul 21, 2012)

Naruto is the most popular manga/anime in France BY FAR.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 21, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> wait what? he really made them cry? how do you know that? you know japanese?!
> 
> Surely the animation looks like it could had been better.
> 
> ...



It was few pages back translated how Kishi said he was selfish in wanting to put everything in the movie that he made his staff cry. He was probably joking.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 21, 2012)

The Big G said:


> shy ino is adorable



Yes, too cute.







ShippuudenBleach101 said:


>



These two are new.

Sasuke no baka.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 21, 2012)

god I hope I don't have to witness Naruto being senselessly beaten by his own mother


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 21, 2012)

It seems likely that multiple animation teams were used in the movie for various scenes looking at the stylistic differences. As to the general quality, it is usually the case the character shots from longer distances don't have the same level of detail and may appear to be not as good, but it can be somewhat deceiving since the individual frames can look strange while not be as noticeable when animated.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 21, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> god I hope I don't have to witness Naruto being senselessly beaten by his own mother



Well... First thing she did in the manga was clonk him over the head.


----------



## takL (Jul 21, 2012)

cell47 said:


> Precise translation in english so that you will see it better.
> 
> Kakashi person : "Like we said earlier, it's a very good manga that has a lot of imaginations for the characters and the techniques, and the story is actually very complete."
> 
> The woman : "What I like personally, it's the evolution of the characters, it didn't stop at one point when they all had the same age. It really evolved, their techniques, the characters, their stories, everything is different and that's what is good, it's never the same."



so they say those in french right? thanks alot!
i took a french class at collage but i was retarded at it ... 
i admire people who speak more than their parents language/s


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 21, 2012)

Could someone subtitle the complete guide of road to Nina show where the commenters talk about the movies and characters?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 21, 2012)

lol Evil Kishi is evil he made his staff cry with all his demands. 

Yup, like I said if AUSasuke and Sasuke ever meet the former's response would be you clearly haven't gotten laid my handsome friend. 

AUIno is surprisingly adorablepek

Dat AUHinata  telling it how it is and not giving a fuck and scaring the shit out of Sakura if she comes within a 5ft radius of Naruto. Hardcore. 

And AUNeji has finally discovered the full potential of the Byakugan.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 21, 2012)

AU Ino just melts my heart! :3

Saunion: Heh, you ve got no idea.
When I lived there some people where claiming it was even better than Dragon ball. I had said it before and I will continue to say it, One Piece may be bigger than Naruto in Japan but in the international market, Naruto is king of the Manga.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 21, 2012)

more, which i missed in the first passage.





















i am missing an hinata face, which i let pass but then couldn't find it again. it was nothing important, just her face (real one).


----------



## 8 (Jul 21, 2012)

has sasuke just become my favorite character of this movie?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 21, 2012)

edit: here you are.



i think that's all. my apologies for having missed these before. i guess i fast fowarded too much.


----------



## santanico (Jul 21, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> According to 2ch, they also showed a new CM... where Sasuke was hitting on some girls and Hinata called Sakura a pettanko (in the bath scene)?
> 
> Still no screenshots to show - but I thought I'd report this anyway, since everyone over there is talking about it...
> 
> ...



               .


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 21, 2012)

Jesus Christ!!! What the!??!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 21, 2012)

Minato and his pink apron of manliness. 

Neji looks like a monkey. 

And what is Naruto looking at with Sasuke, he already saw Neji's.


----------



## santanico (Jul 21, 2012)

Were Sakura and Hinata about to throw down? :rofl


----------



## Kusa (Jul 21, 2012)

Omg Sasuke it's so weird to see him like this  I knew he was flirty but that he would be so flirty  

I can't stop laughing.THIS IS TOO MUCH.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 21, 2012)

Starr said:


> Were Sakura and Hinata about to throw down? :rofl



I think it's more like Hinata was about to throw Sakura.


----------



## takL (Jul 21, 2012)

the perv neji is abusing his byakugan...
and is naruto stopping a cat fight between hinata and sakura?


----------



## Fay (Jul 21, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Yup, like I said if AUSasuke and Sasuke ever meet the former's response would be you clearly haven't gotten laid my handsome friend.



AUSasuke needs to talk to real Sasuke Nowwwww


----------



## Saunion (Jul 21, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> I think it's more like Hinata was about to throw Sakura.



Yeah Slutnata is using her Jyuuken fighting stance while Sakura makes her typical scared and flustered hands gesture.

She's getting bullied.


----------



## cell47 (Jul 21, 2012)

takL said:


> so they say those in french right? thanks alot!
> i took a french class at collage but i was retarded at it ...
> i admire people who speak more than their parents language/s



No problem. Yes, that's exactly what they say in French, I think there is everything. As you can see, there are some differences with the NHK translation but I won't hold it against japanese . I mostly learned english and japanese by passion, but certainly, compared to the other european countries, lots of french have problems with foreign languages, starting with english.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hinata versus Konan? Fuck yeah


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 21, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Well... First thing she did in the manga was clonk him over the head.



well it made sense there, he was freaking out

I don't know if I'll be able to find it that cute in the movie


----------



## Saunion (Jul 21, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> well it made sense there, he was freaking out
> 
> I don't know if I'll be able to find it that cute in the movie



Why? There'll be plenty of scenes where they have a normal family life. It doesn't bother me, it's obviously supposed to be comic relief.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 21, 2012)

Ero Neji 

And let me fangirling right now...



Hinata-chan pek   

Will she fight Konan?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 21, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Why? There'll be plenty of scenes where they have a normal family life. It doesn't bother me, it's obviously supposed to be comic relief.



I thought one person hitting Naruto with such ease was enough, that's all. It obviously won't leave the same impression in context.


----------



## takL (Jul 21, 2012)

cell47 said:


> No problem. Yes, that's exactly what they say in French, I think there is everything. As you can see, there are some differences with the NHK translation but I won't hold it against japanese . I mostly learned english and japanese by passion, but certainly, compared to the other european countries, lots of french have problems with foreign languages, starting with english.



i know a French man traditionally has to hate Eng and an eng man vice versa.  neighbouring countries are always like that. 

still nhk has the guts to let u hear the original french words. the tv tokyo on the other hands....

no wonder kish likes the nhk show.


----------



## Fay (Jul 21, 2012)

Kishi is such a tease ! This is too much, I want some pimpsuke in the manga as well .


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 21, 2012)

Fay said:


> AUSasuke needs to talk to real Sasuke Nowwwww


The real Sasuke's urge to kill him would be ridiculous.

Conversation:

AU Sasuke: See my sexually frustrated me you don't need power or sharingan genjutsu. Guys like us, have it made. Just toss you hair, show your chest a little and you're set .,..of which you're doing but those pants have to go. 

Sasuke: Must...kill.


Saunion said:


> Yeah Slutnata is using her Jyuuken fighting stance while Sakura makes her typical scared and flustered hands gesture.
> 
> She's getting bullied.



Slut would imply she sleeps with multiple men in a given time. She merely has her eyes set on one with a rape trap in the wakes in her bedroom somewhere. While seemingly threatening anyone  else that comes close.


----------



## Addy (Jul 21, 2012)

Fay said:


> AUSasuke needs to talk to real Sasuke Nowwwww



your sig  

where is it from? 


AUsasuke: the fuck am i looking at? 
sasuke: what is it? 
AUsasuke: looks like i am gonna pimp out your sasuke 
sasuke: chidori 
*a girl jumps in front of chidori AUsasuke*
sasuke: the fuck just happened? who is this girl 
AUsasuke: one of my solders 
sasuke: solders? 
AUsasuke: from my love army 
sasuke:


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 21, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> According to 2ch, they also showed a new CM... where Sasuke was hitting on some girls and Hinata called Sakura a pettanko (in the bath scene)?
> 
> Still no screenshots to show - but I thought I'd report this anyway, since everyone over there is talking about it...
> 
> ...


----------



## Saunion (Jul 21, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Slut would imply she sleeps with multiple men in a given time. She merely has her eyes set on one with a rape trap in the wakes in her bedroom somewhere. While seemingly threatening anyone  else that comes close.



You guys can't stop yourselves uh, you just have to defend Hinata's honor even when she dresses like a hooker and acts like a Yakuza boss.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 21, 2012)

AUSasuke=Zelos confirmed.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 21, 2012)

Addy said:


> your sig
> 
> where is it from?



It's likely from an earlier post I made.



ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> So by using a certain program of mine I can go back to stuff that previously aired, and there was in fact a new CM (but the quality's lower than that of the live stream I use). Here are screenshots of it I took:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 21, 2012)

Saunion said:


> You guys can't stop yourselves uh, you just have to defend Hinata's honor even when she dresses like a hooker and acts like a Yakuza boss.



Not defending just correcting.  

And I like the Yakuza boss attitude.


----------



## Addy (Jul 21, 2012)

small edit but 

Link removed

NEJI OUT


----------



## Addy (Jul 21, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> It's likely from an earlier post I made.



is it from a trailer?


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 21, 2012)

Addy said:


> is it from a trailer?



Yes it is


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 21, 2012)

Kishi hasnt made any comments about Shy Ino?

Also when would this movie be released for the rest of the world? 

I doubt Taka will ever appear on a movie


----------



## takL (Jul 21, 2012)

and i just posted that to 2ch, ShippuudenBleach
i personally hate posts that dont provide the source so i mentioned u. hope u dont mind


----------



## Addy (Jul 21, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Yes it is



link me


----------



## Fay (Jul 21, 2012)

Addy said:


> your sig
> 
> where is it from?



What do you mean ?

Edit: Ch1p posted the picture if you mean that?


----------



## Addy (Jul 21, 2012)

Fay said:


> What do you mean ?
> 
> Edit: Ch1p posted the picture if you mean that?


don't play dumb with Addy


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 21, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Umm......wha? Someone reference this out for me because i cannot see this post as anything other than taking the sentence of Kishi's interview out of context.



My god... why, WHY?! We loved ninjas! Why did he had to turn into into a powerfesT?!

I bet that if he could go back he would had done things differently.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 21, 2012)

Fuuuuuuuuu!!!! Wrong thread.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 21, 2012)

takL said:


> and i just posted that to 2ch, ShippuudenBleach
> i personally hate posts that dont provide the source so i mentioned u. hope u dont mind



That's fine. And thank you for mentioning me 



Addy said:


> link me





ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> I'll upload the CM when it gets re-aired and where I have a better chance of getting it in better quality.



Since I missed it when it aired, I'm gonna wait until it gets re-aired. Sorry


----------



## Mochi (Jul 21, 2012)

Damn, 134 Viewers xD


Hinata, you're such a friend pek


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 21, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Kishi hasnt made any comments about Shy Ino?
> 
> Also when would this movie be released for the rest of the world?
> 
> I doubt Taka will ever appear on a movie


Pretty much as Sasuke stayed.


Suigetsu said:


> My god... why, WHY?! We loved ninjas! Why did he had to turn into into a powerfesT?!
> 
> I bet that if he could go back he would had done things differently.



Well to be frank giant foxes and toads don't scream ninja.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 21, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> That's fine. And thank you for mentioning me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People are thanking you for the pic leaks on 2ch. Japanese fans be a lurkin'.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 21, 2012)

You _*had*_ to break it up huh, Naruto?


----------



## Addy (Jul 21, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> You _*had*_ to break it up huh, Naruto?



break what?


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 21, 2012)

8 said:


> has sasuke just become my favorite character of this movie?


"Hey, baby. Wanna go out sometime?" ♥ 


Soooo, Sasuke appears to be the village bicycle   A fine, fine bicycle...

Where are this boy's parents?!



takL said:


> the perv neji is abusing his byakugan...
> and is naruto stopping a *cat fight* between hinata and sakura?


Cat-lovin' Kiba is there 



Fay said:


> AUSasuke needs to talk to real Sasuke Nowwwww


He would be as disappointed in him as he is of...himself, er, the other him, erm--You know what I mean! They would both be disappointed.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 21, 2012)

Addy said:


> break what?



Hinata vs Sakura


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 21, 2012)

people are taking kishis comment too literally. pretty sure he was talking about the characters when he said ninja. none of the characters have ever fought like ninja so theres nothing to go back to.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 21, 2012)

I can't believe Hinata also insults Naruto (calling him a fucker?) while threatening Sakura. wtf?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 21, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> My god... why, WHY?! We loved ninjas! Why did he had to turn into into a powerfesT?!
> 
> I bet that if he could go back he would had done things differently.



every time i see you, my heart dies a little.

WHERE THE FUCK IS SUIGETSU AND WHY ISN'T HE IN THIS MOVIE.



ShadowReij said:


> Pretty much as Sasuke stayed.
> 
> 
> Well to be frank giant foxes and toads don't scream ninja.



They don't, because you're not aware of folk tales.



The guy was a ninja. He turned into a toad at will.



Lovely said:


> People are thanking you for the pic leaks on 2ch. Japanese fans be a lurkin'.



Really?  JAPAN, I LOVE YOUR DREAMCAST REFERENCES IN EVERY NARUTO THREAD. \o


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 21, 2012)

Lovely said:


> I can't believe Hinata also insults Naruto (calling him a fucker?) while threatening Sakura. wtf?



Isn't that a good thing ? 

Hinata probably forced him :amazed to do it.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lovely said:


> People are thanking you for the pic leaks on 2ch. Japanese fans be a lurkin'.



ナルトファンに、 どういたしまして ：）
[To Naruto fans, you're welcome ]

Is there a link to the 2ch thread? :33


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 21, 2012)

OMG  Kishi jutsu, using dream plot to do all these,so awsome


----------



## taydev (Jul 21, 2012)

Hoo boy, if the screencaps got me laughing hard like this the movie better not disappoint XD


----------



## Kankurette (Jul 21, 2012)

Saunion said:


> You guys can't stop yourselves uh, you just have to defend Hinata's honor even when she dresses like a hooker and acts like a Yakuza boss.


I'm now imagining Hinata going, "You lookin' at my man? I'll fuckin' merk you, you sket, I got my mans an' dem, we is gonna fuck you up."

I love Retard!Shikamaru. I guess he's yelling at Chouji because Chouji told him to stop eating his crayons.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 21, 2012)

AU Hinata looks awesome


----------



## Lovely (Jul 21, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> ナルトファンに、 どういたしまして ：）
> [To Naruto fans, you're welcome ]
> 
> Is there a link to the 2ch thread? :33



Its post 947.


----------



## takL (Jul 21, 2012)

Lovely said:


> (calling him a fucker?)



dont worry theyll  just translate it as 'him' as usual.


----------



## geG (Jul 21, 2012)

Lovely said:


> I can't believe Hinata also insults Naruto (calling him a fucker?) while threatening Sakura. wtf?



I don't think she does? 

edit: Yeah, she doesn't. She literally just says "If you touch him, I'll kill you."


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 21, 2012)

ShippuudenBleach101 said:


> Is there a link to the 2ch thread? :33



There's more than one... because every 1000 posts they make a new one. 

This is the current thread, but it's about to change because they've almost reached 1000 posts.



They usually link to the new thread at the end of the old one - but just in case, you only have to go to , write 'Naruto' in the search bar and click on the first link you find with 'Road to Ninja' written in the title. 



Geg said:


> I don't think she does?



She calls him 'soitsu'.

If she wanted to refer to him neutrally, she'd call him 'kare' - 'soitsu' is a little rude. So, to underline this difference, you'd have to use a ruder word than 'he'.

It's the same reason why they often translate 'kisama' as 'bastard' - even though it technically means 'you'. It's a very, very rude and offensive form of 'you', so translating it literally wouldn't really work.


----------



## Kankurette (Jul 21, 2012)

I know there's a bit where she yells in Naruto's face. Maybe that's what they meant?


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Its post 947.





mezzomarinaio said:


> There's more than one... because every 1000 posts they make a new one.
> 
> This is the current thread, but it's about to change because they've almost reached 1000 posts.
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 21, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN.



I was banned LOL 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*My Sasuke-kun* pek 


at least he likes girls not try to kill them 


If Karin in movie, she will make my day


----------



## takL (Jul 21, 2012)

Geg said:


> edit: Yeah, she doesn't. She literally just says "*If you touch him*, I'll kill you."



is it how they teach jp in ur school?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 21, 2012)

Who unleashed that low level troll?


----------



## Combine (Jul 21, 2012)

The movie's art definitely seems to drop during the more "funny/relaxed" moments shown so far, but at least it seems to get better for the more serious stuff, like when Tobi enters the village.


----------



## Addy (Jul 21, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> "Hey, baby. Wanna go out sometime?" ♥



sasuke is like this guy at the end of the video :

here


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 21, 2012)

Kankurette said:


> I know there's a bit where she yells in Naruto's face. Maybe that's what they meant?



That's... a long story, actually.

And a little bit confusing. XD

First we got a trailer where Hinata appeared to be telling Naruto that she'd 'kill' him (in the audio you could only hear a very rude form of the word 'to kill').

Then we got the information that on her Miracle Battle Card was written the sentence 'Touch him/her and I'll kill you'. The word used for 'him/her' was 'soitsu', which I decided to translate as 'him' because it's pretty rude and more often used towards males (though technically, it's gender-neutral). This led people to assume that her earlier 'kill you' must have been a voiceover, and that she must have been speaking to someone other than Naruto, maybe an enemy.

Then we got a Shonen Jump article with the screenshot of Hinata shaking Naruto - and a little note near it that said she was being jealous of Sakura. At that point, both me and TakL revised out earlier translations and changed the 'him' to 'her' ('Touch her and I'll kill you') - because Hinata seemed to be speaking to Naruto about someone else (probably Sakura). 

And now we got yet _another_ trailer, where Hinata said that exact same sentence to Sakura (and it appears to be in context). So once again, the translation was revised and changed back to 'Touch him and I'll kill you'.

*takes a breath*

...and that's about all of the story, I think. XD


----------



## geG (Jul 21, 2012)

takL said:


> is it how they teach jp in ur school?


is that how they teach english in your school? 



Vino said:


> Who unleashed that low level troll?



She was actually only banned for a day I don't know what took her so long to come back


----------



## Combine (Jul 21, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> First we got a trailer where Hinata appeared to be telling Naruto that she'd 'kill' him (in the audio you could only hear a very rude form of the word 'to kill').


Just throwing this out there that the dubs in the trailers are usually not what the characters say during those moments, at least from the previous movies, the dialogue has never matched in the final film.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 21, 2012)

Addy said:


> sasuke is like this guy at the end of the video :
> 
> here


"Where's that music coming from?"
"That would be my burning soul."

I could see him saying something like that too


----------



## Aiku (Jul 21, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Admit you trembled internally for a second when people mentioned Shino.



I WAS LIKE "" WHEN PEOPLE WERE SAYING THAT IT WAS SHINO'S BUTT.

BUT THEN THE NEW FOOTAGE CONFIRMED THAT IT WAS SASUKE'S BUTT AND I WAS LIKE "OH HECK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "


----------



## Lovely (Jul 21, 2012)

Geg said:


> She was actually only banned for a day I don't know what took her so long to come back



Give it a guess.


----------



## takL (Jul 21, 2012)

Geg said:


> is that how they teach english in your school?



nope theyve  never taught me eng. 

theres a huge difference between calling someone as "soitsu/yatsu(that fucko/bastard etc)" and as "kare(him)/so no hito(that person)/ the name of he person".


----------



## Saunion (Jul 21, 2012)

Who gives a shit about the way AU Hinata talks about Naruto.


----------



## takL (Jul 21, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Who gives a shit about the way AU Hinata talks about Naruto.



i do. she wouldnt refer to anyone as "soitusu" in the real world.


----------



## geG (Jul 21, 2012)

takL said:


> nope theyve  never taught me eng.
> 
> theres a huge difference between calling someone as "soitsu/yatsu(that fucko/bastard etc)" and as "kare(him)/so no hito(that person)/ the name of he person".



Yeah, but not as big a difference as between "him" and "that fucker". It's informal, but not _that_ informal.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 21, 2012)

Hmm, will there be some development for sakura? From the screencaps she sees sasuke surrounded by girls but not pissed off like she was when she was 13. while 16 yr old sakura might be thinking, damn I was one of those fangirlz back the.
Is there hope for sakura improvement? One can only dream of it.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 21, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Hmm, will there be some development for sakura? From the screencaps she sees sasuke surrounded by girls but not pissed off like she was when she was 13.



Where? I only saw that screencap of Saucy flirting with fangirls but I didn't see Sakura here.


----------



## takL (Jul 21, 2012)

Geg said:


> Yeah, but not as big a difference as between "him" and "that fucker". It's informal, but not _that_ informal.



ok so on the contrary howd u translate "the fucker"  in the sentence "hit on the fucker ull be dead!"to jp?


----------



## mayumi (Jul 21, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Where? I only saw that screencap of Saucy flirting with fangirls but I didn't see Sakura here.





Hmm, I assumed the way sequence was going in the pics that naruto and sakura were looking at sasuke. it flows with the yellow stuff written on the bottom of the screen. If it isn't, there goes my dream


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 21, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Hmm, will there be some development for sakura? From the screencaps she sees sasuke surrounded by girls but not pissed off like she was when she was 13. while 16 yr old sakura might be thinking, damn I was one of those fangirlz back the.
> Is there hope for sakura improvement? One can only dream of it.



Hahaha I thinks she looks like wtf....

This maybe the first time she sees Sasuke's new personalty and her and Naruto are like uhhhh super kawaii sparkle Sauce what the hell


----------



## insane111 (Jul 21, 2012)

takL said:


> ok so on the contrary howd u translate "the fucker"  in the sentence "hit on the fucker ull be dead!"to jp?



Is soitsu the most offensive way you can refer to someone in Japanese? If the answer is no, then fucker would be too extreme of a translation. Maybe bastard or even asshole would fit better.


----------



## Fay (Jul 21, 2012)

takL said:


> i do. she wouldnt refer to anyone as "soitusu" in the real world.



Well, it wouldn't be surprising as AUHinata is the opposite of real Hinata.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 21, 2012)

^^ your sign


----------



## geG (Jul 21, 2012)

takL said:


> ok so on the contrary howd u translate "the fucker"  in the sentence "hit on the fucker ull be dead!"to jp?


Probably something along the lines of あのクソヤローに手ぇ出すとぶっ殺す



insane111 said:


> Is soitsu the most offensive way you can refer to someone in Japanese? If the answer is no, then fucker would be too extreme of a translation. Maybe bastard or even asshole would fit better.


Neither of those would fit either, because it's not an offensive term or an insult. It's just an informal colloquialism. Normal Hinata wouldn't use it because she just has a more polite way of speaking.

Really the difference is as small as between "If you touch him" and "If you touch 'im"


----------



## takL (Jul 21, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Is soitsu the most offensive way you can refer to someone in Japanese?.



well no. kuzuyaro(douche bag), kasuyaro(scum bag) gesu yaro(mmm something like "a piece of shit") etc i can think of far worse name callings. no calling someone 'soitu'  isnt that bad.
i just happen to know guys who call their friends as fuckers or bastards in totally friendly way.

anyhoo put it as asshole if it sounds better than 'fucker'. the point is that the limited tukuyomi version of hinata calls naruto as if her man/bitch. 



Geg said:


> Probably something along the lines of _あのクソヤロー_に手ぇ出すとぶっ殺す



if u hit on _that shitty fucker...._....


----------



## Combine (Jul 21, 2012)

Japan really needs to create translated words for fuck/shit etc.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 21, 2012)

Just need a slang dictionary and voil?!


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 21, 2012)

thoughtful1 said:


> Hahaha I thinks he looks like wtf....
> 
> This maybe the first time she sees Sasuke's new personalty and her and Naruto are like uhhhh super kawaii sparkle Sauce what the hell


Yeah, I think Naruto also looks a bit irritated due to jealousy  (if it's the same scene)



			
				mayumi said:
			
		

> Hmm, will there be some development for sakura? From the screencaps she sees sasuke surrounded by girls but not pissed off like she was when she was 13. while 16 yr old sakura might be thinking, damn I was one of those fangirlz back the.
> Is there hope for sakura improvement? One can only dream of it.


Of course she wouldn't act that way nowadays, but it's interesting you point that out. One should never hope for any real character development in a Naruto film, but highlighting contrats seems to be this movie's thing. 

Speaking of which, we have personality switches and dead characters made alive, but what about alive characters made dead? Didn't Kishi say something about some chara being there that weren't before (ie. Naruto's parents) _and vice versa_? Maybe Sakura's parents are dead in the AU.


----------



## takL (Jul 21, 2012)

Combine said:


> Japan really needs to create translated words for fuck/shit etc.



shit=kuso fuck=etti, gero, mucha whatever according to the context i guess
meanwhile jps at 2ch use the word 'bitch' thinking it means a girl who sleeps around...


----------



## sasuke sakura (Jul 21, 2012)

i dont know if this have been posted here
Link removed
road to sakura its a falling secne


----------



## mayumi (Jul 21, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> Speaking of which, we have personality switches and dead characters made alive, but what about alive characters made dead? Didn't Kishi say something about some chara being there that weren't before (ie. Naruto's parents) _and vice versa_? Maybe Sakura's parents are dead in the AU.



Yes, I think it is possible that Sakura's parents could be dead. I hate to bring it up but back in chapter 3 of manga when she was first introduced, she said she hated naruto cause he was a brat and didn't have parents. But she also said he was lucky to not have them cause all they do is annoy you. Which ofcourse lead to  "you are annoying" comment from sasuke.

for all we know sakura is leading naruto's life in the genjutsu world. no parents, village's hero and now feels like she understands naruto's pain and loneliness. I wouldn't put it past kishi to do it to her


----------



## amx (Jul 21, 2012)

Link Please :'(


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 21, 2012)

Playboy Saucypek. Hinata taking charge of her love life now lol. I just love all this.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 21, 2012)

30 whole pages after just two days......I only caught up with the last few pages and AU Sasuke is a playboy toward other girls as well ?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 21, 2012)

takL said:


> dont worry theyll  just translate it as 'him' as usual.



Think of the bright side. At least it isn't 4kids. 



Geg said:


> She was actually only banned for a day I don't know what took her so long to come back



dat smilie 



Aiku said:


> I WAS LIKE "" WHEN PEOPLE WERE SAYING THAT IT WAS SHINO'S BUTT.
> 
> BUT THEN THE NEW FOOTAGE CONFIRMED THAT IT WAS SASUKE'S BUTT AND I WAS LIKE "OH HECK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "



I admit I trolled this a little. 



takL said:


> the point is that the limited tukuyomi version of hinata calls naruto as if her man/bitch.



tomorrow can't come soon enough.



mayumi said:


> Yes, I think it is possible that Sakura's parents could be dead. I hate to bring it up but back in chapter 3 of manga when she was first introduced, she said she hated naruto cause he was a brat and didn't have parents. But she also said he was lucky to not have them cause all they do is annoy you. Which ofcourse lead to  "you are annoying" comment from sasuke.
> 
> for all we know sakura is leading naruto's life in the genjutsu world. no parents, village's hero and now feels like she understands naruto's pain and loneliness. I wouldn't put it past kishi to do it to her



this is terrible. there's something called compassion for another. she grew up and maturity is quite enough for her to understand.


----------



## gus3 (Jul 21, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! this may not be the case, but its a lot like "Girls, Girls! Dont fight over me"



The end won't be pretty, but the ride down is super fun.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 21, 2012)

gus3 said:


> The end won't be pretty, but the ride down is super fun.



Cat Fight! 
I am excited for this movie to come out!
I can't wait to see how all the personalities come out of the characters
it will be quite interesting


----------



## Jelly (Jul 21, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> "Hey, baby. Wanna go out sometime?" ♥
> 
> 
> Soooo, Sasuke appears to be the village bicycle   A fine, fine bicycle...
> ...



Ah! that's true! Where are Sasuke's parents? If Everyone else's parents are brought back, I wonder why Sasuke didn't get to have his parents back in the movie. It would have been nice to see both of their parents having a conversation together during the movie.


----------



## santanico (Jul 21, 2012)

amx said:


> Link Please :'(



scary  I love Hinata, but c'mon would Sakura really be that scared?


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 21, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> "Hey, baby. Wanna go out sometime?" ♥
> 
> 
> Soooo, Sasuke appears to be the village bicycle   A fine, fine bicycle...
> ...




The fact that no sketches of Sasuke's parents were released suggests that they're not in it. It could also be the quick and easy explanantion for Sasuke's recklesss behavior. 

Sasuke just handled the massacre differently.


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jul 21, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Yes, I think it is possible that Sakura's parents could be dead. I hate to bring it up but back in chapter 3 of manga when she was first introduced, she said she hated naruto cause he was a brat and didn't have parents. But she also said he was lucky to not have them cause all they do is annoy you. Which ofcourse lead to  "you are annoying" comment from sasuke.
> 
> for all we know sakura is leading naruto's life in the genjutsu world. no parents, village's hero and now feels like she understands naruto's pain and loneliness. I wouldn't put it past kishi to do it to her



That wasn't the only time that Sakura's parents were brought up. A lot more recently in the manga Shikamaru talks about Sakura's parents wanting revenge if Kumogakure ever decided to kill Sasuke if something ever happened to Sakura and Ino. Currently, thats all that we ever hear about Sakura's parents in the manga. They could still possibly be alive but we have never seen them.

,[720]


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 21, 2012)

^ As we all know, Kishimoto said that he had her parents in mind since the beginning. But he said that he didn't want to reveal them because he'd waited too long, felt like no one would be interested in seeing them, and he didn't want people to be uninterested. So this movie was the perfect opportunity.


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jul 21, 2012)

^Well, Kishimoto thought wrong.


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 21, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I'm surprised no one has been commenting on this promo saying "Uzumaki Sakura." Anyone know what's up with that?


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 21, 2012)

BiggsDarklighter said:


> ^Well, Kishimoto thought wrong.



I know, he had nothing to be afraid about.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 21, 2012)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> I'm surprised no one has been commenting on this promo saying "Uzumaki Sakura." Anyone know what's up with that?



look in my sign and open the spoiler 

go to the link and read there to understand :


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 21, 2012)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> I'm surprised no one has been commenting on this promo saying "Uzumaki Sakura." Anyone know what's up with that?



Because those were fan-made not official.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 21, 2012)

I want to see AU Hinata's mom


----------



## ShinobiMuramasa (Jul 21, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> look in my sign and open the spoiler



Ah, I thought this was movie promo material.



Matrix XZ said:


> Because those were fan-made not official.



Thanks a lot for clearing that up.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 21, 2012)

ShinobiMuramasa said:


> Ah, I thought this was movie promo material.




this site

and (Uzumaki Sakura) was made by Anime studios for The Naruto event: *Memory of Chakra park* (ナルトのイベント「*チャクラの記憶*」) was posted in magazine (Road to Ninja)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Don-kun (Jul 21, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> this site
> 
> and (Uzumaki Sakura) was made by Anime studios for The Naruto event: *Memory of Chakra park* (ナルトのイベント「*チャクラの記憶*」) was posted in magazine (Road to Ninja)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



99% of our fandom thinks they are fan made, why can you agree to desagree and let it rest, if you think they are real good, but for most of us they aren't, speculation is ok but afirmation of something you aren't sure of doesn't help your argument.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 21, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> The fact that no sketches of Sasuke's parents were released suggests that they're not in it. It could also be the quick and easy explanantion for Sasuke's recklesss behavior.
> 
> Sasuke just handled the massacre differently.



Ehhhh?!
How extremely sad
Damn,
wish we could have seen some of Sasuke's parents in there.
Of course it would make a good gifs to make.


----------



## tiff-tiff86 (Jul 21, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> The fact that no sketches of Sasuke's parents were released suggests that they're not in it. It could also be the quick and easy explanantion for Sasuke's recklesss behavior.
> 
> Sasuke just handled the massacre differently.



So basically instead of just it's honor alone, Sasuke is LITERALLY trying to restore his clan.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 21, 2012)

tiff-tiff86 said:


> So basically instead of just it's honor alone, Sasuke is LITERALLY trying to restore his clan.



I will gladly accept that fact!


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 21, 2012)

^ Oh, brother. _I_ wasn't even thinking about it like that.

Thanks for the dirty image, guys.


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 21, 2012)

If the movie is opposite land and Sasuke is trying to LITERALLY restore the clan, does that mean in the manga, there is no chance he will do that?


----------



## Jelly (Jul 21, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> ^ Oh, brother. _I_ wasn't even thinking about it like that.
> 
> Thanks for the dirty image, guys.



You are very welcome


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 21, 2012)

Chouji's mom is in the background and she only appeared in the anime.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 21, 2012)

RFujinami said:


> If the movie is opposite land and Sasuke is trying to LITERALLY restore the clan, does that mean in the manga, there is no chance he will do that?



 NOOOOOOO!!!!
THERE WILL BE NO UCHIHA BABIES THEN??!!
WHAT HAS THE WORLD COME TO?!


----------



## tiff-tiff86 (Jul 21, 2012)

Jelly said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!!
> THERE WILL BE NO UCHIHA BABIES THEN??!!
> WHAT HAS THE WORLD COME TO?!



Not saying it will never happen, it's just that real world Sasuke is kinda lacking in the sex drive department right now.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 22, 2012)

tiff-tiff86 said:


> Not saying it will never happen, it's just that real world Sasuke is kinda lacking in the sex drive department right now.



True, Sasuke needs someone to spice up his life!


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 22, 2012)

So... How bad did AU Shikamaru fail the Chuunin Exams? 



RFujinami said:


> If the movie is opposite land and Sasuke is trying to LITERALLY restore the clan, does that mean in the manga, there is no chance he will do that?


Bingo. 



			
				emmy-lou said:
			
		

> The fact that no sketches of Sasuke's parents were released suggests that they're not in it. It could also be the quick and easy explanantion for Sasuke's recklesss behavior.
> 
> *Sasuke just handled the massacre differently.*


How??? How does mass murder _not_ make a person seriously messed up?? Unless...

Unless Sasuke had someone left to look after him...

Someone like... Itachi? :ho (Who is...evil but pretending to be good? )

Just kidding; nothing suggests that Itachi is there. But I'd love to see it.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 22, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> So... How bad did AU Shikamaru fail the Chuunin Exams?
> 
> 
> Bingo.
> ...



Whaaaaaa Itachi would be awesome
pek
sdkjhfgfdkjhjfghfgh


----------



## Kadaobi (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello guys, long time no see! I went Tokyo last month. I went to Sunshine City 60 which there are Naruto the movie that they put a lot of gallery on the wall. I thought I've to share you. ^^








*Spoiler*: _It is a huge spoiler pic(?) If you do not want to know, don't check it ^^_ 




???????
Is that....Sakura's parents???? Or her uncle and aunt???




I have more pictures of them but I don't post them.
I hope you enjoy them! ^^


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 22, 2012)

Those are her parents.


----------



## Vash (Jul 22, 2012)

Kadaobi said:


> Is that....Sakura's parents???? Or her uncle and aunt???



It's Sakura's parents.

Awesome pictures


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 22, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> Chouji's mom is in the background and she only appeared in the anime.



Isn't that Chouji's dad and Ino's dad?

It seems like this took place in the original world.


----------



## RaptorRage (Jul 22, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Isn't that Chouji's dad and Ino's dad?
> 
> It seems like this took place in the original world.



Chouji's mom is on the far right side.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 22, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Isn't that Chouji's dad and Ino's dad?
> 
> It seems like this took place in the original world.



I thought as well that was Chouji's and Ino's dads.



Kadaobi said:


> Hello guys, long time no see! I went Tokyo last month. I went to Sunshine City 60 which there are Naruto the movie that they put a lot of gallery on the wall. I thought I've to share you. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you had fun!! Thank you for sharing the images!!


----------



## Jelly (Jul 22, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> Chouji's mom is on the far right side.



I don't see her 
Maybe it's just me


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 22, 2012)

On the far right. 



The scene probably takes place in the original world. I just said that Chouji's mother is also a character that has never appeared in the manga.


----------



## Vash (Jul 22, 2012)

Jelly said:


> I don't see her
> Maybe it's just me


----------



## Kankurette (Jul 22, 2012)

Inoichi, Yoshino, Chouza and Tsume are in there as well. Not sure who the Hyuuga is, he doesn't look like Hiashi - maybe he's Kou?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 22, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> On the far right.
> 
> 
> 
> The scene probably takes place in the original world. I just said that Chouji's mother is also a character that has never appeared in the manga.



Where's that picture from?

It's no wonder I have no idea, never seen her before :amazed


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 22, 2012)

Jelly said:


> *Ah! that's true! Where are Sasuke's parents? If Everyone else's parents are brought back, I wonder why Sasuke didn't get to have his parents back in the movie*. It would have been nice to see both of their parents having a conversation together during the movie.



It's quite hard to come up with fun and comedy for people who are Konoha traitors and only serve as fuel to Itachi's role as "tragikku hero" (copyright by Kage).

Also don't forget that in Naruto and Sakura's ideal world the one needed to be back is Sasuke, not his parents. Team 7 should be self-sufficient in happiness layers.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 22, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> On the far right.
> 
> 
> 
> The scene probably takes place in the original world. I just said that Chouji's mother is also a character that has never appeared in the manga.






Haruka Katana said:


> Where's that picture from?
> 
> It's no wonder I have no idea, never seen her before :amazed



Ah thank you thank you. I never seen Chouji's mother either before, So As Haruka said "It's no wonder I have no idea, never seen her before"
It goes the same for me! Thank you for clearing that up for me 




Last Rose of Summer said:


> It's quite hard to come up with fun and comedy for people who are Konoha traitors and only serve as fuel to Itachi's role as "tragikku hero" (copyright by Kage).
> 
> Also don't forget that in Naruto and Sakura's ideal world the one needed to be back is Sasuke, not his parents. Team 7 should be self-sufficient in happiness layers.



Ah yes yes that is true.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

i want this evil itachi in the movie


----------



## takL (Jul 22, 2012)

reports from the peeps who went to the films preview today are coming in @2ch.
this is a spoilor (maybe fake tho) posted there


*Spoiler*: __ 



the masked boy is real menma. he fuses with madara tobi and fights using sharingan.
when released from the fusion hes blond again. 

akatsukis dont have many lines save itachi and daydara. 

neither do the konoha friends save hinata.  
the tukuyomi version lee is a perv who wears tentens underwear?

correction: kulama helps naruto because he hates madara more than naruto and wants to get out of the genjutsu world.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> reports from the peeps who went to the films preview today are coming in @2ch.
> this is a spoilor (maybe fake tho) posted there
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> reports from the peeps who went to the films preview today are coming in @2ch.
> this is a spoilor (maybe fake tho) posted there
> 
> 
> ...



Dear god please let this be true :rofl


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> reports from the peeps who went to the films preview today are coming in @2ch.
> this is a spoilor (maybe fake tho) posted there
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



If This is real....

 So the fusion is real but he does it with madara instead 

Not many lines from akatsuki? Wtf is this shit 

I guess I'll settle with Deidara 

Last sentence, wut?


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah, still no way to say if it's a troll. 

In any case, this is what he/she's posted thus far:



*Spoiler*: __ 



The enemy is Menma.

He has dark hair because he's fused with Tobi, and because of that he fights with the sharingan. Once he turns back to normal, he has blond hair.

The Akatsuki get little activity, though Deidara and Itachi get a somewhat favourable treatment.

The story is set before Naruto and Kurama become friends. Kurama lends him his strength because he hates Madara (Tobi).

Lee turns into a pervert. He puts on TenTen's underwear.

Yamato doesn't show up.

Apart from Hinata, the other Konoha ninja don't appear a lot... even Sasuke talks little. Sasori doesn't say a single word. Kakashi and Gai's scenes are filled with laughter.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 22, 2012)

So both Lee and Neji are pervs? 

And fusion? This is definitely Dragonball Z now.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> reports from the peeps who went to the films preview today are coming in @2ch.
> this is a spoilor (maybe fake tho) posted there
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



lee 

well, at least itachi is awesome........... wait a minute. how come akatsuki are helping naruto when in fact we see naruto fighting akatsuki and real hinata too?


----------



## ryz (Jul 22, 2012)

So to clarify, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Masked Naruto *IS* Menma?


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Yeah, still no way to say if it's a troll.
> 
> In any case, this is what he/she's posted thus far:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand just like that i lost all interest


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 22, 2012)

I wish there was a post putting all the information together


----------



## takL (Jul 22, 2012)

Kazuto Ioka, a voxer the current world champion of WBC was at the preview.


he learned 'rasengan punch' from naruto there.

and appearently kish was there among the audience with his family.



ryz said:


> So to clarify,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



yep according to the poster


----------



## Jad (Jul 22, 2012)

Lee is a perv, get out of here. I think it's fake, Lee and Neji can't be both pervs. And Gai and Kakashi are always laughing? Kakashi personality is never filled with laughter. I'm calling bull shit.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah, me too.

This movie can't be hyped around an alternate universe of ridiculous switch personalities and a whole new world and completely gimp it like that.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 22, 2012)

Jad said:


> Lee is a perv, get out of here. I think it's fake, Lee and Neji can't be both pervs. And Gai and Kakashi are always laughing? Kakashi personality is never filled with laughter. I'm calling bull shit.



I think the guy meant that Gai and Kakashi's scenes were funny, not that the  characters were always laughing.


----------



## takL (Jul 22, 2012)

Jad said:


> Lee is a perv, get out of here. I think it's fake, Lee and Neji can't be both pervs. And Gai and Kakashi are always laughing? Kakashi personality is never filled with laughter. I'm calling bull shit.



poor ten ten 

its not them but the audience that laughed. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



the spo said the convo between the 2 draw laughter from the crowd.


Saunion beat me.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> So both Lee and Neji are pervs?
> 
> And fusion? This is definitely Dragonball Z now.



It probably consists of Lee trying to out do Neji but like with his Taijutsu he is at a disadvantage due to Neji's bloodline capabilities. 

Regarding the fusion spoiler I wonder if Kishimoto is playing around with the idea of having Naruto and Sasuke fuse.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Garrod Ran (Jul 22, 2012)

ichihimelove[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> why are you reposting old shit?


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





The preview means the whole movie or an incomplete version like the first 30 or so minutes? Like the one they showed back in movie 3


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 22, 2012)

Garrod Ran said:


> why are you reposting old shit?



I don't know this was posting LOL


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm...these spoilers don't sound very exciting...


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jul 22, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Yes, I think it is possible that Sakura's parents could be dead. I hate to bring it up but back in chapter 3 of manga when she was first introduced, she said she hated naruto cause he was a brat and didn't have parents. But she also said he was lucky to not have them cause all they do is annoy you. Which ofcourse lead to  "you are annoying" comment from sasuke.
> 
> for all we know sakura is leading naruto's life in the genjutsu world. no parents, village's hero and now feels like she understands naruto's pain and loneliness. I wouldn't put it past kishi to do it to her



nah in the beggining of naruto when sakura dresses up to get to school and on the way to find ino.... Sakura has been yelled at by her mother to get up... so no they are no dead but kishi just missed the right time to introduce them... so now he has the time to show them finally the same to show some "how narutos family would look like if they did not die"

so nah... the only thing that could have changed is that sakuras father become 4th hokage in minatos place... so it would be that sakuras parents are more confident or sometihng like that...

but I wonder how "hanabi" is now... in real world she was aggresive type while hinata was shy type... here in AU Hinata is VERY aggressive... so it might be that hanabi is shy (reverse places)

time will tell but I soo hope for a cam raw showing up xD or a gooood summary


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 22, 2012)

The poster in 2ch added this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Charasuke was handing out roses to the village girls, putting his arm around them and hitting on them.
Shikamaru was stupid above all imagination.
Sai only appeared for a moment.
In the women camp, Ino was the cutest.
When they met her, Hinata saw Sakura and Naruto in the park and thought they were on a date, so she threatened Sakura, who turned blue.
Naruto tried to calm her, so she took him by the lapel and asked him if he was on Sakura's side.
In the bath scene, Hinata called Sakura a pettanko and told her that Menma was her man.
Shizune and Tsunade talked.
Shizuke wore a deep red lipstick.
Naruto didn't have a girlfriend.

Sakura meets her parents at the beginning, in the real world, but in the Tsukuyomi world her parents are dead, so she understands Naruto's feelings for the first time. When she comes back to the real world, she throws herself at her parents and holds them while crying.
When he first meets his parents, Naruto is agitated and cold to them, calling them imposters and telling them not to call him Menma.
Then he gradually gets attracted to the family warmth.
In the Tsukuyomi world, the Akatsuki have the duty of protecting Naruto at the Hokage's request.
When Itachi takes Sakura in his arms princess-style, the girls near them go 'Gyaaaa'.

The reminiscences between Naruto and his parents (the part seen in the anime special) were so long, they made me lose interest.
I cried at Naruto's parting words with his parents.

It ended with a scene between Naruto and Iruka in the real world - it gave off the feeling of 'Ah, yes... even in this world there are people who'll tell me 'Welcome home''.




*shrugs*

What we said before still stands, no way to confirm it.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah, sounds credible. And sort of boring. Oh well.


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> The poster in 2ch added this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



ITACHI took Sakura in his arms princess style . Lol ItaSaku shippers are gonna cream their panties  :ho


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> The poster in 2ch added this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



My dream comes true 
This will be a development for NaruSaku 


Naruto and Sakura in the date


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Excuse me?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 22, 2012)

Fay said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ITACHI took Sakura in his arms princess style . Lol ItaSaku shippers are gonna cream their panties  :ho




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think ItaSaku is better than SS LOL


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

Lol you can just see in everything that Kishi likes Itachi a lot


----------



## sasutachi (Jul 22, 2012)

itasaku fanservice ,so they played all cards to make money.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Naruto didn't have a girlfriend.



that is just sad 


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> When Itachi takes Sakura in his arms princess-style, the girls near them go 'Gyaaaa'.


the fuck is this shit 


*Spoiler*: __ 



itachi is above that 





ichihimelove said:


> My dream comes true
> This will be a development for *ItaSaku *
> 
> 
> Naruto and Sakura in the date


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

sasutachi said:


> itasaku fanservice ,so they played all cards to make money.



Imagine if Sakura will react by blushing , pairing fans gonna rage .


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 22, 2012)

Addy said:


>



I'm also Itasaku shipper


----------



## Saunion (Jul 22, 2012)

Btw if the summary is true that confirms the movie isn't part of the manga's timeline since Naruto doesn't get his memory erased at the end and so it contradicts canon events.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 22, 2012)

So Sasuke isn't a playboy, right?  ck


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Btw if the summary is true that confirms the movie isn't part of the manga's timeline since Naruto doesn't get his memory erased at the end and so it contradicts canon events.



It's just a movie.... What did you expect?


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> So Sasuke isn't a playboy, right?  ck



Yes he is . Didn't you see his sex face :ho?!



:ho


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

aside from the fan service, i give it a 6/10 above average :/

then again, these are a summary after all. but i would like to see a summary/impressions  of:

1- fight scenes. 
2- plot itself.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 22, 2012)

Fay said:


> Yes he is . Didn't you see his sex face :ho?!



Oh, I see... So he's restoring his glorious clan whit every girl in Konoha?


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> Oh, I see... So he's restoring his glorious clan whit every girl in Konoha?



Of course. AU Sasuke is serious business .


----------



## Saunion (Jul 22, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> It's just a movie.... What did you expect?



Personally I didn't expect anything, but there's still a few people in the Library for ex who insist the movie is canon.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 22, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> Oh, I see... So he's restoring his glorious clan whit every girl in Konoha?



every girl in village is pregnant with his child :ho


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> Oh, I see... So he's restoring his glorious clan whit every girl in Konoha?



he has to restore about 50 members after all


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Personally I didn't expect anything, but there's still a few people in the Library for ex who insist the movie is canon.



AU is canon for them? made my day


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> AU is canon for them? made my day



no no no. if it was just AU, maybe but AU genjutsu 

it's the equivalent to naruto having a dream about the this movie.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> My dream comes true
> This will be a development for NaruSaku
> 
> 
> Naruto and Sakura in the date



The Movie hasn't come out yet. It only means that she understand how Naruto feels without parents that he didn't understand what its like to lose parents and Sasuke told him she was annoying.

Its a way for her to experiance what its like to Lose Parents, like Naruto and Sasuke did.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

i am looking forward to the next SD episode themed after this movie this week. the preview alone tromps the actual movie


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> The Movie hasn't come out yet. It only means that he understand why Naruto was very lonely that he didn't understand what its like to lose parents and Sasuke told him she was annoying.


the ultimate naruhina shipper vs the troll 



this should be entertaining


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 22, 2012)

in a few of words, this AU tsukuyomi limited is a bullshit. Just made from Kishi for pure fanservice. Let's enjoy it but it's better that we can't consider it as a canon plot


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Charasuke was handing out roses to the village girls, putting his arm around them and hitting on them.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not cool, not cool. 






mezzomarinaio said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Sakura meets her parents at the beginning, in the real world, but in the Tsukuyomi world her parents are dead, so she understands Naruto's feelings for the first time. When she comes back to the real world, she throws herself at her parents and holds them while crying.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm helluva confused by this. I thought in the genjutsu world Sakura's father was Hokage...  Does this mean Kizashi is Hokage in out-of-Tsukuyomi-world? 

There's a scene when Sakura and Naruto talk about being trapped in  genjutsu on staircase to Hokage's rock and there is Sakura's father  craved in it, so her pops must be Hokage in genjutsu, not outside of it.






mezzomarinaio said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



This in-genjutsu-Itachi must be completly blind then. He protects the wrong target.

Seriously though: what about all these scenes of Akatsuki attacking Konoha? 

This sounds like fangirls' dreams or fanfic...


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> i am looking forward to the next SD episode themed after this movie this week. the preview alone tromps the actual movie



me too


----------



## Shattering (Jul 22, 2012)

Dat Itachi, soloing enemies in the manga and soloing Sakura in the movie, he is clearly above Sasuke in everything that matters


----------



## takL (Jul 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> aside from the fan service, i give it a 6/10 above average :/
> 
> then again, these are a summary after all. but i would like to see a summary/impressions  of:
> 
> 1- fight scenes.



according to a poster

*Spoiler*: __ 



9b vs 9b is chaotic.
naruto throws a kunai same to minatos to hit menma with rasenngan(that hiraishin no2 thing?) 

akatukis vs sacred beasts (blue dragon, vermilion bird etc)
the sacred beasts are menma's powns


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Dat Itachi, soloing enemies in the manga and soloing Sakura in the movie, he is clearly above Sasuke in everything that matters



 

10char


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> in a few of words, this AU tsukuyomi limited is a bullshit. Just made from Kishi for pure fanservice. Let's enjoy it but it's better that we can't consider it as a canon plot



it is not canon at all and contributes shit to the entire manga/anime/story. it is enjoyable for  a few scenes to me (mainly, lee, sasuke, and itachi. maybe even hinata to some extent). other wise, i can't remember sakura and naruto talking about her not understanding having parents. 

hell, the limited tsukyumi world should have this plot "reverse sasuke and naruto's situations". remember that scene in the kage arc with naruto and sasuke being in each others shows? NOW, THAT CAN BE CANON BY KISHI!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shattering (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> according to a poster
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Excuse my ignorance takL but who is menma?


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> This sounds like fangirls' dreams or fanfic...



here is what happened:

1- rich girl has a fanfic of naruto.
2- rich girl wants movie.
3- rich girl pay kishi to write his name on it.
4- kishi now is in disney spending his dirty money 

tbh, i would have done the same as kishi 


takL said:


> according to a poster
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


thanks 
that looks interesting


----------



## Spica (Jul 22, 2012)

If ItaSaku really makes it into the movie, the world is really ending in December.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 22, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Excuse my ignorance takL but who is menma?



Menma is son of Minato and Kushina in Tsukuyomi world, so it's Naruto with other name.



Addy said:


> here is what happened:
> 
> 1- rich girl has a fanfic of naruto.
> 2- rich girl wants movie.
> ...




You are ItaSaku shipper?


----------



## takL (Jul 22, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Excuse my ignorance takL but who is menma?




*Spoiler*: __ 



menma is the/a real child of minato and kushina in the limited tsukuyomi world i guesss. a long lost one.
kishs logline

"Naruto, who doesnt have parents or a girlfriend,
falls into a trap(jutsu) of the enemy, Madara(obito) and goes to the
parallel world (the world of genjutu) of Looking Glass where many things
are quite the opposite of those in the real world, where his parents
are and where ????? his name too is different, not Naruto but (Menma).
naruto, having all his dreams come true aims to live as the different
person/menma hiding his real self /name.
but he learns the importance of reality and defeats the enemy Madara
(obito) who tries to keep Naruto confined in the parallel world to go
back to the real world."


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 22, 2012)

maybe Itachi is playboy as sasuke 

brothers fighting over fan-girls


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

I will lol so hard if Itachi is in love with Sakura in this movie . Itachi fans will rage for sure


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

Wait Shizuke the filler girl that was in the filler episode is in the movie? I think that summary has to be fake, since when did a filler character appeared in Kishi's story?


----------



## ch1p (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> reports from the peeps who went to the films preview today are coming in @2ch.
> this is a spoilor (maybe fake tho) posted there
> 
> 
> ...





mezzomarinaio said:


> In any case, this is what he/she's posted thus far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I said it. Sasuke looks nothing like that card guy. It was Minato with black hair. So Tobi fits too. Fusion.  This is terrible and yet, In can't be angry. I loved Gogeta.  This doesn't make any sense. But at least now we know why there were so many Narutos prowling around.

Very disappointed in Akatsuki, but i was expecting it considering the new villains. Any word on them?

So AU!Hinata dies?  Lee is a perv? Everyone's a perv in the AU. 

I like Kurama's motivations. There was a scan saying there would be bromance between them. I wanna see it.

mezzo, that Sasuke talks little, which one it is, AU!Sasuke or Sasuke?






Garrod Ran said:


> why are you reposting old shit?



Because, narusaku.



mezzomarinaio said:


> The poster in 2ch added this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





takL said:


> according to a poster
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



i'm looking forward to 9b vs 9b.

about the akatsuki fighting the monsters, weren't there only seven monsters? there's gonna be tag teaming then. *bitter*






Shattering said:


> Dat Itachi, soloing enemies in the manga and soloing Sakura in the movie, he is clearly above Sasuke in everything that matters



You lack the main fangirl, little brother. Fuck you, I'm not giving her back. You had your chance. She's mine now. Hate me, loath me, and all that jazz. Have fun in this loathsome village. I'm off to Vegas for a hell of a good time.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 22, 2012)

There is alot that was posted on the twitter today. I wont post them because most of them look interesting and there is ALOT to post. Please just look through whats been recently shown from the twitter:


----------



## takL (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Wait Shizuke the filler girl that was in the filler episode is in the movie? I think that summary has to be fake, since when did a filler character appeared in Kishi's story?



u mean shizune? 

i saw a spoiler say 
*Spoiler*: __ 



shizune and tunade are chatty. and shizune wears red lipstick


@2ch


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> The poster in 2ch added this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Did I really just spoil the movie for myself? 

Please tell me these are just predictions.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

Nor it said^
Shizuke, unless it was spelled wrong.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Menma is son of Minato and Kushina in Tsukuyomi world, so it's Naruto with other name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i am a crack couple shipper


----------



## takL (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Nor it said^
> Shizuke, unless it was spelled wrong.



ever heard of typo? for example im a tyop king 
i didnt see shizuke @ 2ch


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> In any case, this is what he/she's posted thus far:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



So Hinata, sasuke and other konoh ninja will just appear for 4 or 5 minutes
and the whole movie will be about NaruSakuMinaKushi 

I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE MOVIE


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

Your missing the whole point.

It means Hinata appears more than Konoha 11 in lines. 
Akatsuki didn't have much lines but Itachi and Deidara is the same as Hinata.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 22, 2012)

Were all of these just predictions? Or did I just read the entire movie spoilers?

Shit.


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 22, 2012)

Don't know if this has been done, but I flipped the movie poster to make it easier to see


----------



## tomatoxcherrylover (Jul 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> The poster in 2ch added this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 
Is this legit? Or just a series of speculation according to that new update?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

Said to be from a 30 min preview. but if that were the case why weren't we aware of it and have it recorded on video cam?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 22, 2012)

tomatoxcherrylover said:


> Is this legit? Or just a series of speculation according to that new update?



legit 


I can't wait to see Sakura feel lonely without her parents 
I think Naruto and his parents will help her to feel better, she may sleep in Naruto's house


----------



## takL (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Said to be from a 30 min preview.



no no its a prevew show. they saw the whole film.


----------



## Spica (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Said to be from a 30 min preview. but if that were the case why weren't we aware of it and have it recorded on video cam?



Yes, why don't we. It's not like it's illegal, right?


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 22, 2012)

tomatoxcherrylover said:


> Is this legit? Or just a series of speculation according to that new update?



I'm hoping it's speculation. 

Those spoilers make it sound like a really boring movie.


----------



## ryz (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> no no its a prevew show. they saw the whole film.



Oh, so like a limited screening? Like a special showing, just for a select group? (like kishi and his family)


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> no no its a prevew show. they saw the whole film.



They saw the whole film?

But the film won't be out until next week. At the 28th and today is the 22nd. 

It has to be fake. Shouldn't we be aware if there is a limited special movie time on 22nd?


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 22, 2012)

Sheesh if that's the premise of the whole film...


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> They saw the whole film?
> 
> But the film won't be out until next week. At the 28th and today is the 22nd.
> 
> ...



The crew already saw it, but I don't think just anyone, anyone unrelated to the project, has the right to see it and spoiler it on a televised program. 

It's just not right.


----------



## Rational1955 (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> no no its a prevew show. they saw the whole film.



How about Tenten and Hinata vs Hidan?  What was that all about?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> The crew already saw it, but I don't think just anyone, anyone unrelated to the project, has the right to see it and spoiler it on a televised program.
> 
> It's just not right.



Yeah, I agree. If the crew seen it, I don't see how could anyone be allowed to watch it and spoil it for us?

I sense that as a speculation and someone trying to troll us in 2chan.


----------



## takL (Jul 22, 2012)

ryz said:


> Oh, so like a limited screening? Like a special showing, just for a select group? (like kishi and his family)



yea plus some lucky fans were invited as well by lottery.


----------



## tomatoxcherrylover (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> no no its a prevew show. they saw the whole film.



Well then, damn. I feel disappointed. I was expecting more fight scenes... It looks more like a flipped-out world and them messing around. Oh well.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Your missing the whole point.
> 
> It means Hinata appears more than Konoha 11 in lines. *You need to stop being such a troll.*
> 
> Akatsuki didn't have much lines but Itachi and Deidara is the same as Hinata.



You need to stop being trolled so easily.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> yea plus some lucky fans were invited as well by lottery.



I don't believe that, until I see the real details about the movie. Wouldn't there been special tickets to see the movie early? The movie is too early to be out on the 22nd. I'm taking it grains of salt.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Yeah, I agree. If the crew seen it, I don't see how could anyone be allowed to watch it and spoil it for us?
> 
> I sense that as a speculation and someone trying to troll us in 2chan.



I hope.
It's impossible. Why would a TV program spoil everything? They want to promote it, not spoiler it. I mean, the ending scene and everything, come on!



ryz said:


> Oh, so like a limited screening? Like a special showing, just for a select group? (like kishi and his family)



I really, really hope the spoilers aren't true.

This movie can't be another _boring_ one.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 22, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> You need to stop being trolled so easily.



This.




Its a summary, but I wish the poster would go over specific scenes and such. It'd be better to get details instead of just an overview.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

Wouldn't there been a commercial about having special tickets for watching in 22nd? I'm not trusting 2chan until I get real evidence.


----------



## tomatoxcherrylover (Jul 22, 2012)

Must be fake....Why tell in a website of what's going on in a movie that hasn't yet in showing? Surely won't that spoil the whole plot to moviegoers and make them feel...uninterested?


----------



## JustVisiting (Jul 22, 2012)

So wait if that mention about Lee also being a pervert is true (apparently he's the type of pervert who's obsessed with girl's panties)...

Then does that mean this AU rehash of the bath house scene is of Lee crashing into the girl's bath, but this time he was peeping?

Btw, I love how Neji looks all serious in that shot when you consider that other scene of him perving at the girl's bath with his Byakugan.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

One thing for sure, if there one guy in 2chan posted the spoiler shouldn't there be more than one selected guy watched the whole movie?


----------



## Lovely (Jul 22, 2012)

^^ That's pretty much the same scene as in the one-shot, yes.


----------



## Xaven (Jul 22, 2012)

Mezzomarinaio said that there was no proof that the 2chan poster was telling the truth, when he posted what the 2chan poster said. The only way we'll truly know what happens in the movie is to see it ourselves, which won't happen until it comes out on DVD. Hopefully, it won't take as long as Blood Prison did.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't know about Lee being a pervert. The Color cover showed Lee is just the same Lee.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Your missing the whole point.
> 
> It means Hinata appears more than Konoha 11 in lines.
> Akatsuki didn't have much lines but Itachi and Deidara is the same as Hinata.



according to 2ch :
hinata will has a few lines and less than other konoh ninja LOL


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

Xaven said:


> Mezzomarinaio said that there was no proof that the 2chan poster was telling the truth, when he posted what the 2chan poster said. The only way we'll truly know what happens in the movie is to see it ourselves, which won't happen until it comes out on DVD. Hopefully, it won't take as long as Blood Prison did.



Then it has to be a fake spoiler, if there is not proof he was telling the truth.

We have Tokyokit who makes the review of the movie Naruto blood prison and informed us on Youtube.

He will informed us again.


----------



## JustVisiting (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah I'm also waiting for a confirmation, I find it weird that both Neji and Lee would be made into perverts. Plus there's that image of the AU group showing that Lee's personality is probably the same in the AU world. I was just posting that to point that all out in case those movie 6 spoilers do turn out to be true.

And I saw that mention of it not being confirmed if what is said is true or not.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

The fact is the movie doesn't come out until Next Week on the 28th.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 22, 2012)

The spoilers, dafuq did I just read


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

Never mentions about Konoha 11 pwning the Akastuki.


----------



## JustVisiting (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> The fact is the movie doesn't come out until Next Week on the 28th.


That's right, but doesn't this movie get a limited screening as well?


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

JustVisiting said:


> That's right, but don't movies have limited screenings that premi?re it before the actual date?



Wouldn't that be in commercial and shouldn't there be any more than who who posters who saw it?

The two translators said its likely to be fake until real proof.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay, let me explain this.

Today there was a preview of the movie. It didn't get broadcasted on TV, it was a special cinema screening. Very few people were invited, included some lucky fans who won the tickets by lottery.

It is perfectly credible that only one or two posters at 2ch would have been able to go to the screening, and thus give us spoilers.

It is also perfectly credible that no one at 2ch was able to go (since there were so very few tickets), and that those posters are simply taking advantage of the fact that spoilers were expected today to make up fake ones.

We have no way of knowing.

Once the movie opens to the public on July 28th, many many people will see it - and by confronting their spoilers, we'll be able to get a rogue summary of the movie.

Or else TakL may see the movie and spoiler it himself, one or the other. XD


----------



## JustVisiting (Jul 22, 2012)

I will repeat, I don't believe these spoilers until they're confirmed true or not.

Or, to put it better, I don't know whether to believe them or not believe them.


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jul 22, 2012)

I think its better to err on the side of caution and wait.


----------



## Federica3975238426 (Jul 22, 2012)

Even it is illegal, there will be someone who will filming the movie for us poor no-japanese fan?


----------



## Shattering (Jul 22, 2012)

I smell butthurt, people will live in denial until next year when they release it in DVD/BLUERAY...

Poor Sasusaku/Naruhina fans


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

It was a preview not the whole movie, we will wait until.

Is said apart from Hinata, Konoha 11 don't appear much which means Hinata gets more screentime than Konoha 11.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 22, 2012)

What would this thread be without a Matrix meltdown.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> It was a preview not the whole movie, we will wait until.
> 
> Is said apart from Hinata, Konoha 11 don't appear much which means Hinata gets more screentime than Konoha 11.



It was the whole movie. Something like a small premiere. 

Stop panicking so much, _please_.


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix dear, just enjoy the one-shot chapter and the cover and leave it be . It's not the first time promotional material is completely different from the movie. You being in denial isn't going to make the movie summary untrue :/


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 22, 2012)

Page 69.

Heeeeeey.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

Lovely said:


> It was the whole movie. Something like a small premiere.
> 
> Stop panicking so much, _please_.



Then its a preview not a the whole movie with details skipped with good parts. The first one that takl was short and better but the one that was longest I believe its fake somehow.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> It was a preview not the whole movie, *we will wait until.*
> 
> Is said apart from Hinata, Konoha 11 don't appear much which means Hinata gets more screentime than Konoha 11.



>tells people to wait
>has another freakout

Yeah, you don't get to tell anyone this


----------



## Kankurette (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh, Matrix. Calm down.

I hope that summary is true, if only because Akatsuki being Naruto's guardians sounds incredibly funny.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Then its a preview not a the whole movie with details skipped with good parts. The first one that takl was short and better but the one that was longest I believe its fake somehow.



I don't think the good parts were skipped. It sounds like the poster is mentioning how the characters acted and some of the big scenes. 

Just calm down, alright?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

Lovely said:


> I don't think the good parts were skipped. It sounds like the poster is mentioning how the characters acted and some of the big scenes.
> 
> Just calm down, alright?



Well there was a 30 minute preview with Naruto movie 3. Its likely the same as this. First one that posted seemed credible but the latest stuff that was added seemed to be fake.

It just seems not right, Akatsuki helping Naruto, and Itachi Saving Sakura that wasn't mentioned in the first summary.


----------



## Xaven (Jul 22, 2012)

Let's calm down, everyone. Like stated before, there's no proof that the info is true, but there is also no proof that it is false. Like I said, the only way we'll know for certain is to see the movie ourselves. Right now, all we can do is wait, despite how hard it is with all the hype that's gone into this movie.


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

@Matrix: Itachi didn't save Sakura, he took her in his arms bridal style and made all the girls go "kyaa"


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 22, 2012)

Eh, I do like me some Itasaku  

But seriously, the whole spoiler seems way weird.


----------



## Nao (Jul 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> The poster in 2ch added this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well, sounds legit enough for me.  I hope some more details are released soon


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2012)

the fan who got to see are lucky winning the lottery to see it early.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 22, 2012)

This movie is pure crack either way, don't take it so seriously.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

Shouldnt we be able to hear a couple more of selected fans who watched it? It said to be a small premiere movie, which its likely a short one skipped parts.


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> other wise, i can't remember sakura and naruto talking about her not understanding having parents.



She said in the beginning of the manga that Naruto was probably fortunate not to have parents.



Last Rose of Summer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, Tsunade is probably the Hokage in the genjutsu world.



Matrix XZ said:


> Shouldnt we be able to hear a couple more of selected fans who watched it? It said to be a small premiere movie, which its likely a short one skipped parts.



I'm not sure if premiere screenings are the same for Hollywood movies as anime movies, but usually screenings are just for reporters. In this case, a few fans were lucky enough to see it too. This could be just a handful of fans.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix it's not a big deal.

You can stop now.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 22, 2012)

Pairing fans are angry. Tsk tsk. My theory about sakura was right.


----------



## takL (Jul 22, 2012)

some more sp i dont know if these are posted yet 

*Spoiler*: __ 




shizune with big boobs speaks like a boss while tsunade speaks in honorific form throughout.
kakashi and guy dont show that much.
tukuyomi sai appeares for only a split sec.

hinata is a chaos she attacks sakuras as flattie and mouths off like "menma is my man!" in the bath and then blows her stack at neji peeping the bath and tries to beat him up

and it was a girl sitting next to the 2ch spoiler in the theatre who screamed when itachi  held sakura in the arms.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 22, 2012)

SHIT I want SS and NH in movie 


my dear *Matrix*
Don't worry, it just cartoon


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> It was a preview not the whole movie, we will wait until.
> 
> Is said apart from Hinata, Konoha 11 don't appear much which means Hinata gets more screentime than Konoha 11.


thet all that in  a preview?
they put the end in a preview?
the poster says that he saw fights between akatsuki and the masked beasts and that is a preview? 

classic Marrix XZ refusal of anything...........

its a presvreening. this is what they did witg MIB3 this year......... and WHAT KIND OF MOVIE WOULD SHOW 30 MINUTES? 
and another thing. it is mostl
 likely AU hinata being shown and we all know why


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

Isis said:


> She said in the beginning of the manga that Naruto was probably fortunate not to have parents.



damn 

still isnt it a bit late for that?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

Takl said there was a special preview today, and I'm taking the whole thing grains of salt.

It said to be a small premiere movie.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 22, 2012)

I think it's retarded how Kishimoto perseveres with his "you have to experience exactly the same things as someone else to understand them" theme. I don't get how his brain works. I was under the impression that normal humans didn't need to get one of their arms cut off to know that it's a painful procedure.


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> damn
> 
> still isnt it a bit late for that?



Maybe, but I've heard that other manga like One Piece have a tendency to take plot points from very early in the story and expand them far later on.



Matrix XZ said:


> Takl said there was a special preview today, and I'm taking the whole thing grains of salt.
> 
> It said to be a small premiere movie.



That's fine.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> some more sp i dont know if these are posted yet
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH6Acpzurb0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm starting to buy those spoilers, now. 
Too bad no extra info was released Charasuke.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2012)

A preview of what?


----------



## Spica (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> some more sp i dont know if these are posted yet
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



 ItaSaku fans unite.


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> The poster in 2ch added this:
> In the Tsukuyomi world, the Akatsuki have the duty of protecting Naruto at the Hokage's request.
> *When Itachi takes Sakura in his arms princess-style, the girls near them go 'Gyaaaa'*.



So the only pairing this movie have is Itasaku?   Poor Itachi, what did he do to deserve such a fate?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 22, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> I'm starting to buy those spoilers, now.
> Too bad no extra info was released Charasuke.



Charasuke just appears for 2 or 3 minutes in movie LOL (according to 2ch)


----------



## takL (Jul 22, 2012)

a movie preview is a prerelease isnt it?

yes they ran a special showing of RTN today.


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 22, 2012)

I heard that there are about four people posting these spoilers on 2Ch right now, with different IPs/ IDs. Is this true?


----------



## Saunion (Jul 22, 2012)

So I guess when Naruto says "take care of Sakura chan" he actually orders Itachi around?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm actually liking that Akatsuki is helping Naruto. Would love to see the interactions. 

IF that spoiler is true that is.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 22, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Charasuke just appears for 2 or 3 minutes in movie LOL (according to 2ch)



Sure, he does.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> a movie preview is a prerelease isnt it?
> 
> yes they ran a special showing of RTN today.



You said so that its supposed to be a special preview of the movie. Much like with the 30 min preview of Movie 3.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> a movie preview is a prerelease isnt it?
> 
> yes they ran a special showing of RTN today.



This is really confusing. Did they show the whole movie or just a small preview of it?


----------



## JustVisiting (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> hinata is a chaos she attacks sakuras as flattie and mouths off like "menma is my man!" in the bath and then blows her stack at neji peeping the bath and tries to beat him up


Won't be surprised if this is true. AU Hinata doing all that would be expected.


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

Spica said:


> ItaSaku fans unite.



Well, it's good to see Kishi has a sense of humor . Big 3 pairing peeps whining about Kishi using this movie to show their pairing is boss and in the end Itachi trolls them all .


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 22, 2012)

According to people on 2Ch, it was the whole movie.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 22, 2012)

WHAT 

*Spoiler*: __ 





> From 2ch:
> sakura took shower in naruto's house







my guess is true about bath scene between naruto/sakura pek


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

Isis said:


> According to people on 2Ch, it was the whole movie.



Can't trust people in 2chan. They can be trolls filling in with fakes.


----------



## sasutachi (Jul 22, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> WHAT
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Can't trust people in 2chan. They can be trolls filling in with fakes.



Which is why I said the info came from 2Ch. From personal experience, a lot of spoilers on 2Ch have been accurate, and I've been told that more than one person is posting right now. Relax, it doesn't change the movie.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 22, 2012)

sasutachi said:


>



Itachi or Naruto, I don't have problem because I'm NS and IS fan


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

Isis said:


> Maybe, but I've heard that other manga like One Piece have a tendency to take plot points from very early in the story and expand them far later on.



i know OP does that but it is unusual for naruto tbh.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 22, 2012)

this movie is gold for naruto and sakura though. perhaps kishi's awkward way of writing romance that he can never write.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

Isis said:


> Which is why I said the info came from 2Ch. From personal experience, a lot of spoilers on 2Ch have been accurate, and I've been told that more than one person is posting right now. Relax, it doesn't change the movie.



But it was supposed to be a preview special not the whole movie. According to Takl and Mazz.


----------



## takL (Jul 22, 2012)

i think just one person with an id  is posting spos .



Saunion said:


> So I guess when Naruto says "take care of Sakura chan" he actually orders Itachi around?



guess so



NarutoLuffy said:


> This is really confusing. Did they show the whole movie or just a small preview of it?




the whole movie.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> WHAT
> 
> 
> 
> my guess is true about bath scene between naruto/sakura pek



ok, now the spoilers must be fake


----------



## Spica (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix, what if Takl went to the screening? 

(Takl, say that you did, he trusts you.)

EDIT: Matrix, Takl said it was the whole movie, so shut up now.



Fay said:


> Well, it's good to see Kishi has a sense of humor . Big 3 pairing peeps whining about Kishi using this movie to show their pairing is boss and in the end Itachi trolls them all .



As Itachi should.  Man, I really hope the spoiler is real. It probably isn't anything remotely romantic, just something we are exaggerating from that fangirl's reaction.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Can't trust people in 2chan. They can be trolls filling in with fakes.




*Spoiler*: _Why_ 



SO
*Spoiler*: __ 



Serious?!


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> But it was supposed to be a preview special not the whole movie. According to Takl and Mazz.



TakL just confirmed twice it was the whole movie.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 22, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> sakura took shower in naruto's house



I saw nothing about that.



emmy-lou said:


> Sure, he does.



They _are_ saying that he appears very little, though.

According to them, he's the first one to call Naruto Menma (and Naruto goes 'Huh? Menma?') - and he tells Sakura that if there's something bothering/worrying her, she should tell him.

But they do say that he appears little.

Though as usual: not confirmed.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> WHAT
> 
> 
> 
> my guess is true about bath scene between naruto/sakura pek



NaruHina FTW


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 22, 2012)

Ichihime is never serious...


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow, so many pairing people coming out at once, someone call a mod before the thread goes to hell .





mezzomarinaio said:


> I saw nothing about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I already gave up hope of any Sauce in this movie yesterday .


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 22, 2012)

Sasuke appears little in the movie again?  There goes my interest in the movie.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2012)

I just find Tobi fusing with AU Naruto really creepy.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 22, 2012)

Fay said:


> Wow, so many pairing people coming out at once, someone call a mod before the thread goes to hell .



Already did.



RFujinami said:


> Sasuke appears little in the movie again?  There goes my interest in the movie.



I honestly lost interest, too.


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

RFujinami said:


> Sasuke appears little in the movie again?  There goes my interest in the movie.



Well, Kishimoto did say that this movie was basically what the manga couldn't be. Maybe he's hinting that we'll be getting even more Sauce in the manga .


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> ok, now the spoilers must be fake



maybe because she lost her parents, she stay in naruto's house (naruto is the only one she know he is real not illusion)


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 22, 2012)

I've already expected AUSasuke to appear less anyway, no surprises. 

Akatsuki on the other hand...


----------



## Saunion (Jul 22, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> I just find Tobi fusing with AU Naruto really creepy.



I don't even understand how it's supposed to work. Why does Tobi "fuse" with Menma? I thought Menma was normal Naruto's name in the AU and that when the masked man confronted him he said something like "in this universe I'm known as Naruto and I have what you had in the real world (Kyuubi)".


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 22, 2012)

Fay said:


> Well, Kishimoto did say that this movie was basically what the manga couldn't be. Maybe he's hinting that we'll be getting even more Sauce in the manga .



More Sauce in the manga better happen


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

RFujinami said:


> More Sauce in the manga better happen



Don't worry my dear, and better lots of Sauce in the manga and no Sasuke in the movie then lot's of Sauce in an AU genjutsu movie and no Sauce in the manga amIrite ?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

Isis said:


> TakL just confirmed twice it was the whole movie.



But none of these spoilers are confirmed to be real.

Why didn't it mentioned about Konoha 11 vs Akatsuki at the beginning?

The movie wasn't supposed to come out until the 28th.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 22, 2012)

Sakura is seen with a bath rope in one of the trailers when sasuke gives her a flower...

If sakura does take a shower at narutos, then are sasuke & sakura at naruto's house when sasuke gives sakura the flower?

What if naruto sees that?


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jul 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> I don't even understand how it's supposed to work. Why does Tobi "fuse" with Menma? I thought Menma was normal Naruto's name in the AU and that when the masked man confronted him he said something like "in this universe I'm known as Naruto and I have what you had in the real world (Kyuubi)".



remember when in the show of yesterday when there was tha scene of tobi with zetsu while both of them see a river, then there was a scene with tobi where he seems like a ghost who is watching Naruto in the genjutsu. Maybe then he "enter" in Menma body and so the fusion is done. that why the black hair and the Black Kyuubi


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> maybe because she lost her parents, she stay in naruto's house (naruto is the only one she know he is real not illusion)



but seriously, is that an actual spoiler?
link please


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Sakura is seen with a bath rope in one of the trailers when sasuke gives her a flower...
> 
> If sakura does take a shower at narutos, then are sasuke & sakura at naruto's house when sasuke gives sakura the flower?
> 
> What if naruto sees that?



Ino was with Sakura in the Bathrobe.


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> But none of these spoilers are confirmed to be real.



Because they can't be confirmed.



Matrix XZ said:


> Why didn't it mentioned about Konoha 11 vs Akatsuki at the beginning?



Maybe because it was in the earlier trailers and the plot synopsis, soeverybody knew about it?



Matrix XZ said:


> The movie wasn't supposed to come out until the 28th.



Supposedly, this was an advance screening.


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 22, 2012)

Fay said:


> Don't worry my dear, and better lots of Sauce in the manga and no Sasuke in the movie then lot's of Sauce in an AU genjutsu movie and no Sauce in the manga amIrite ?



Nothing beats real manga canon


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> I don't even understand how it's supposed to work. Why does Tobi "fuse" with Menma? I thought Menma was normal Naruto's name in the AU and that when the masked man confronted him he said something like "in this universe I'm known as Naruto and I have what you had in the real world (Kyuubi)".



Since everybody in this AU is the exact opposite of what they are in the manga, maybe Menma is evil and Tobi took advantage of that. 

Maybe Tobi used the fusion dance .


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> I've already expected AUSasuke to appear less anyway, no surprises.
> 
> Akatsuki on the other hand...



exactly     and oro man.......... NO OROCHIMARU


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 22, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Sakura is seen with a bath rope in one of the trailers when sasuke gives her a flower...
> 
> If sakura does take a shower at narutos, then are sasuke & sakura at naruto's house when sasuke gives sakura the flower?
> 
> What if naruto sees that?



Sakura was in a bath robe twice in the movie, from the looks of it. Once she was on the balcony, the other time she was with Ino in the bathhouse.


----------



## Xaven (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> But none of these spoilers are confirmed to be real.
> 
> Why didn't it mentioned about Konoha 11 vs Akatsuki at the beginning?
> 
> The movie wasn't supposed to come out until the 28th.



It was a special screening for a select group of people. I've seen this kind of thing happen before. Doctor Who has done this with season openers. It's shown to a select group of people, before the actual release date.


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Ino was with Sakura in the Bathrobe.



She was? Where?



Isis said:


> Sakura was in a bath robe twice in the movie, from the looks of it. Once she was on the balcony, the other time she was with Ino in the bathhouse.



I was talking about the balcony.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Sakura is seen with a bath rope in one of the trailers when sasuke gives her a flower...
> 
> If sakura does take a shower at narutos, then are sasuke & sakura at naruto's house when sasuke gives sakura the flower?
> 
> What if naruto sees that?



"sasuke still wins even in a genjutsu "


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> "sasuke still wins even in a genjutsu "



 Addy don't play with the pairing peeps, they bite you know .


----------



## takL (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> But it was supposed to be a preview special not the whole movie. According to Takl and Mazz.



didnt i say that it had to be the whole　movie many pages ago in this thread?
and they show the entire movie in a movie preview, ie a prerelease screening.
why do u think they don't?


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

Fay said:


> Addy don't play with the pairing peeps, they bite you know .



then i will bite back ....... and a snake's bite is lethal


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 22, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> Sakura is seen with a bath rope in one of the trailers when sasuke gives her a flower...
> 
> If sakura does take a shower at narutos, then are sasuke & sakura at naruto's house when sasuke gives sakura the flower?
> 
> What if naruto sees that?



He won't because Sasuke is on Sakura's balcony. Sakura's house is the only house I know of that has a balcony. Not sure which manga chapter revealed that but I remember seeing it way back in episode 21. No idea why she's in a bathrobe. Naruto's house has a balcony, but it's not _the_ balcony. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> didnt i say that it had to be the whole　movie many pages ago in this thread?
> and they show the entire movie in a movie preview, ie a prerelease screening.
> why do u think they don't?



ignore him. he is a paring fan


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> didnt i say that it had to be the whole　movie many pages ago in this thread?
> and they show the entire movie in a movie preview, ie a prerelease screening.
> *why do u think they don't?*



Take a good guess 



Addy said:


> exactly     and oro man.......... NO OROCHIMARU



Yea where's Oro dangit


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2012)

people are not because of the spoilers of the early screening why nothing bad with them.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 22, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I wish there was a post putting all the information together


*^ This, please. OP?*


My reaction to the possible full movie summary:

*Spoiler*: __ 





mezzomarinaio said:


> The poster in 2ch added this:
> Charasuke was handing out roses to the village girls, putting his arm around them and hitting on them.
> *Shikamaru was stupid above all imagination.*
> Ahahahahaha!
> ...









HK-47 said:


> Yeah, me too.
> 
> This movie can't be hyped around an alternate universe of ridiculous switch personalities and a whole new world and completely gimp it like that.


You have seen Naruto movies before, right?



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






emmy-lou said:


> Were all of these just predictions? Or did I just read the entire movie spoilers?
> 
> Shit.


It sounds legit, though we won't know for sure yet. Either way, it's good we be disappointed now so we can maybe enjoy the movie for what it is.

It happens every time: A Naruto movie gets hype, then it actually comes out and


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Yea where's Oro dangit



oro doesn't appear in crappy movies


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> didnt i say that it had to be the whole　movie many pages ago in this thread?
> and they show the entire movie in a movie preview, ie a prerelease screening.
> why do u think they don't?



You just said a Movie *Preview*.

Then its just like the 30 minute like Movie 3 before it was released. Which means its a very short movie for an overview and none was mentioned about Akatsuki vs Konoha 11. Parts were cut short that what I'm talking about.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

what is itachi doing in bath with sakura?


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> You just said a Movie *Preview*.
> 
> Then its just like the 30 minute like Movie 3 before it was released. Which means its a very short movie for an overview and none was mentioned about Akatsuki vs Konoha 11. Parts were cut short that what I'm talking about.



all that is posted happen is too much for a preview.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> oro doesn't appear in crappy movies



It's not crappy until I actually watch the whole thing


----------



## takL (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> You just said a Movie *Preview*.
> 
> Then its just like the 30 minute like Movie 3 before it was released. Which means its a very short movie for an overview and none was mentioned about Akatsuki vs Konoha 11. Parts were cut short that what I'm talking about.




i nevr heard of such a movie preview. 


n.
1. An advance showing, as of a movie or art exhibition, to which a selected audience is invited before public presentation begins.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> It's not crappy until I actually watch the whole thing



no orochimaru, inst crap 







*Spoiler*: __ 



just kidding


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> what is itachi doing in bath with sakura?



WHAT!?


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> i nevr heard of such a movie preview.



i think he is referring to the france even a few years back but i am not sure


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> i nevr heard of such a movie preview.



Oh come you said so when you posted and said about *Special Movie Preview*.

And Mazz said it was a movie preview. You even said it again its a Movie Preview.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

SandLeaf said:


> WHAT!?



yes, THAT IS WHAT  I ALSO WANT TO KNOW. IS IT TRUE? 

or is the troll user trolling me


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> "sasuke still wins even in a genjutsu "



sasuke doesn't care about her, he has many girls better than her

I think the one will win is Itachi


----------



## geG (Jul 22, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> You have seen Naruto movies before, right



Yeah obviously things are going to be pretty simplified. It's a less-than-two-hour long movie, not a full story arc. They're probably going to spend just enough time with the Konoha 11 members to show WOW ISN'T THIS WACKY and then move on

Have there been any posts explaining exactly what the Akatsuki members are in the movie? Are they just part of the genjutsu? Would that mean the Akatsuki all appearing at the end of the special movie chapter are part of it too? Or are we just abandoning all possibility of the movie fitting somewhere canonically and they're all the real Akatsuki somehow


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

Itachi in a bath with Sakura?


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Oh come you said so when you posted and said about *Special Movie Preview*.
> 
> And Mazz said it was a movie preview. You even said it again its a Movie Preview.


oooooooooooooooooooooooooooor

maybe he thinks preview = pre screening 

anyway, takL is just the messenger so stop it because you seem  butthurt


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 22, 2012)

You guys are so gullible.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> sasuke doesn't care about her, he has many girls better than her
> 
> I think the one will win is Itachi



you haven't answered me. are you trolling about itachi and sakura? and where is da link?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 22, 2012)

Fay said:


> Itachi in a bath with Sakura?



yes, with Naruto (threesome)


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> what is itachi doing in bath with sakura?



 is in your movie, carrying Sakura bridal style. 
Trying to troll your pairings, so you'll need to hide your NS, hide your SS
Hide your NS, hide your SS, hide your NS, hide your SS
And hide your Sakura, cause  trolling everybody out there


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> You guys are so gullible.



if this movie was only about naruto's family, this thread would be dead


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> if this movie was only about naruto's family, this thread would be dead



That's true.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> yes, with Naruto (threesome)



ok now your just trolling


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 22, 2012)

Fay said:


> Itachi in a bath with Sakura?





Addy said:


> yes, THAT IS WHAT  I ALSO WANT TO KNOW. IS IT TRUE?





ichihimelove said:


> yes, with Naruto (threesome)






THIS IS  MADNESS!


----------



## takL (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Oh come you said so when you posted and said about *Special Movie Preview*.
> 
> And Mazz said it was a movie preview. You even said it again its a Movie Preview.



well i originally said 'the film's preview'.
and please check this



takL said:


> n.
> 1. An advance showing, as of a movie or art exhibition, to which a selected audience is invited before public presentation begins.


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> well i originally said 'the film's preview'.
> and please check this



takL darling, don't bother you'll only get a headache 


Btw we have to give it to Kishi, even though this movie is shit nothing special all the hype it got is bound to give him loads of new manga readers .


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> well i originally said 'the film's preview'.
> and please check this



takL WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

'the film's preview'.

But it is a preview but really a whole movie, previews are usually short and non-complete for the movie.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 22, 2012)

Fay said:


> Btw we have to give it to Kishi, even though this movie is shit nothing special all the hype it got is bound to give him loads of new manga readers .



Funny how this movie went from dazzling to _shit_ over the course of one day.


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> Funny how this movie went from dazzling to _shit_ over the course of one day.



It has zero Sasuke what do you expect me to say


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 22, 2012)

This thread is getting hilarious.



Addy said:


> no orochimaru, inst crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh I get what you mean 

It's actually sad that orochimaru appeared in none of the movies. Could've been a blast.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> This thread is getting hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you should have seen in part 2 were we see orochimaru's lab with severed feat in a jar   (manga only)


----------



## geG (Jul 22, 2012)

Maybe pre-screening would be a better word 

Call it a pre-screening or a preview or whatever you want but it was still apparently the whole movie


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> Funny how this movie went from dazzling to _shit_ over the course of one day.



shit? 

it has sasuke being a whore and itachi + sakura in a bath. what's not to like? 

although, i am more excited for the nest SD episode


----------



## Shattering (Jul 22, 2012)

If Itachi solos Sakura I will be an Itachitard for the rest of my life, there's nothing he can't do


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> shit?
> 
> it has sasuke being a whore and itachi + sakura in a bath. what's not to like?
> 
> although, i am more excited for the nest SD episode





Okay, I can't take it, anymore. _Where_ are people getting the Itachi-Sakura bath thing from?


----------



## zlatko (Jul 22, 2012)

I just hope we wont get trolled like with The lost Tower


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> Okay, I can't take it, anymore. _Where_ are people getting the Itachi-Sakura bath thing from?



that narusaku troll guy. don't remember the name


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

Shattering said:


> If Itachi solos Sakura I will be an Itachitard for the rest of my life, there's nothing he can't do



Kishi basically would say Itachi > Sauce forever . Somehow I wouldn't be surprised at all .


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> that narusaku troll guy. don't remember the name



Again...


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 22, 2012)

Fay said:


> Kishi basically would say Itachi > Sauce forever . Somehow I wouldn't be surprised at all .



Only if you care about pairings.


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

RFujinami said:


> Only if you care about pairings.



It's nothing to do with pairing, it's Itachi being "everything Sasuke can do, I can do better" .


----------



## Nagiza (Jul 22, 2012)

If the ItaSaku spoilers are true, Itachi is a cougar.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

Nagiza said:


> If the ItaSaku spoilers are true, Itachi is a cougar.



we  don't know the legal age in the narutoverse


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 22, 2012)

What exactly were people expecting from this movie?

im betting tobi fusing with au naruto is like the agents appearing in the matrix. kishi was a fan way back when.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 22, 2012)

The balcony scene, according to the 2ch poster:

_"Sasuke-kun... it's so early, did something happen?"
"Yesterday you seemed strange."
"You were... worried for me?"
"If there's something bothering you, tell me. I'll always be your ally."_

Sakura is deeply impressed, but is shocked when she sees him telling the same thing to the group of girls.


----------



## 8 (Jul 22, 2012)

so sakura has TWO bath scenes.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> The balcony scene, according to the 2ch poster:
> 
> _"Sasuke-kun... it's so early, did something happen?"
> "Yesterday you seemed strange."
> ...



fixed


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> you should have seen in part 2 were we see orochimaru's lab with severed feat in a jar   (manga only)



Not sure if I remember that but I have probably seen it


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> The balcony scene, according to the 2ch poster:
> 
> _"Sasuke-kun... it's so early, did something happen?"
> "Yesterday you seemed strange."
> ...



I'm guessing this is where she runs into Itachi's arms and he sweeps her off her feet literally .


----------



## Kankurette (Jul 22, 2012)

Even in the AU, Itachi still trolls his brother.


Addy said:


> no orochimaru, inst crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but Oro in this movie would probably be a sweet old man who loves children (not in that way) and animals, and is BFF with Jiraiya and doesn't mind letting people ride on Manda.

Actually, I wonder what Jiraiya would be like. He'd either be a feminist or gay.


Fay said:


> It has zero Sasuke what do you expect me to say


I was going to say "you say that like it's a bad thing", and then remembered that Sasuke in this movie actually sounds likeable, so yeah, boo hiss. Sassykay was one of the things that sold me on this movie.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> The balcony scene, according to the 2ch poster:
> 
> _"Sasuke-kun... it's so early, did something happen?"
> "Yesterday you seemed strange."
> ...



lmfao

Kishi can't help trolling Sakura and SS fangirls can he?


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

Kankurette said:


> Yeah, but Oro in this movie would probably be a sweet old man who loves children (not in that way) and animals, and is BFF with Jiraiya and doesn't mind letting people ride on Manda.
> 
> Actually, I wonder what Jiraiya would be like. He'd either be a feminist or gay.
> 
> I was going to say "you say that like it's a bad thing", and then remembered that Sasuke in this movie actually sounds likeable, so yeah, boo hiss. Sassykay was one of the things that sold me on this movie.



oro would be a priest


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> fixed



Could be either, actually. XD


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 22, 2012)

OK folks. Did someone on 2ch write how Naruto and Sakura break Tobi's genjutsu?


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

Kankurette said:


> I was going to say "you say that like it's a bad thing", and then remembered that Sasuke in this movie actually sounds likeable, so yeah, boo hiss. Sassykay was one of the things that sold me on this movie.



They always do this, spam the whole of internet with all these promo pictures of Sasuke only to find out he's barely a few seconds in it . Evil Evil promo team .


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> lmfao
> 
> Kishi can't help trolling Sakura and SS fangirls can he?



It's too bad I don't even feel trolled. I _love_ pimp Sasuke.


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 22, 2012)

Fay said:


> I'm guessing this is where she runs into Itachi's arms and he sweeps her off her feet literally .



But why doesn't she run into Naruto's arms unless Itachi trolled him too?


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

RFujinami said:


> But why doesn't she run into Naruto's arms unless Itachi trolled him too?



she runs crying into her parents "why is itachi dead? "


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 22, 2012)

Aw man, I hope the movie isn't as boring as it sounds despite being unconfirmed. 

Though I was expecting the AU characters to be shown for as long as Sasuke did in Kizuna, which from what I heard was 5 secs.

Itachi, you never give your little brother a break even in an AU. 

So Kishi is prepping for the Narsuke/Sasruto fusion in manga with this movie?


----------



## takL (Jul 22, 2012)

ill add some more from the spoiler to mezzomarinaios 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sasuke is the first one to call Naruto Menma.
Naruto is like "heh? menma?"
to sakura-chan sasuke says "tell me whenever you have a problem"
other than that Sasuke has few interactions with the 2. or rather Sasuke himself doesnt show much.

sakura: Sasuke-kun. its early(in the morning?).. whats up…?
Sasuke:  because you didnt seem like yourself yesterday
sakura: maybe, (are you) worried about me....?
Sasuke: tell me whenever you have a problem
Sasuke: im always on your side.
sakura is very impressed.

later, she is shocked to see Sasuke saying the same stuff to other girls.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 22, 2012)

Fay said:


> They always do this, spam the whole of internet with all these promo pictures of Sasuke only to find out he's barely a few seconds in it . Evil Evil promo team .



According to the poster, Charasuke only appears when he first meets Sakura and Naruto, in the bath scene, in the scene where he gives the rose to Sakura and in the scene with the group of girls.

He also says that he doesn't remember the Akatsuki members changing in the Tsukuyomi world.


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> According to the poster, Charasuke only appears when he first meets Sakura and Naruto, in the bath scene, in the scene where he gives the rose to Sakura and in the scene with the group of girls.
> 
> He also says that he doesn't remember the Akatsuki members changing in the Tsukuyomi world.



Mezzo did the poster like the movie? Was it a recommend?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 22, 2012)

Fay said:


> They always do this, spam the whole of internet with all these promo pictures of Sasuke only to find out he's barely a few seconds in it . Evil Evil promo team .



2nd movie: Sasuke is the movie, it's gonna be epic!
Result: Sasuke barely appeared 

4th movie: Holy Shit Minato is in the movie, it's gonna be epic!
Result: Minato barely appeared


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> ill add some more from the spoiler to mezzomarinaios
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


saskura shouldn't be surprised though. i mean, sakura is like the low standards of pretty konoha girls.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 22, 2012)

Fay said:


> Mezzo did the poster like the movie? Was it a recommend?



He didn't really say much about that... if I remember right, he only said that he kind of lost interest in the reminiscences of Naruto and his parents because it was way too long, and that he cried at the last words from Naruto to his parents.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 22, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> 2nd movie: Sasuke is the movie, it's gonna be epic!
> Result: Sasuke barely appeared
> 
> 4th movie: Holy Shit Minato is in the movie, it's gonna be epic!
> Result: Minato barely appeared



This is going to ruin this movie for a lot of people. 
I hope people don't go spoiling this for others.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> ill add some more from the spoiler to mezzomarinaios
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



So in manga Sasuke completely ignores women ad in AU he is playboy who doesn't care if he is dating Sakura or any random girl? awesome  in before sasusaku butthurts


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> later, she is shocked to see Sasuke saying the same stuff to *other girls*.



Other girls as in filler girls?  Movie missed a golden oppertunity to have Sasuke flirt with Ino, Hinata, and Ten Ten


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> He didn't really say much about that... if I remember right, he only said that he kind of lost interest in the reminiscences of Naruto and his parents because it was way too long, and that he cried at the last words from Naruto to his parents.


 I see.



emmy-lou said:


> This is going to ruin this movie for a lot of people.
> I hope people don't go spoiling this for others.



I don't see anything wrong with spoiling it for others. Now people are falsely hoping for something they won't get. Better to prepare them for it.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> saskura shouldn't be surprised though. i mean, sakura is like the low standards of pretty konoha girls.



Oh but I'm sure she imagined to be _the ooooooooonlyyyy oooooneeee_! 

And Sakura doesn't have low standards IMO, on the contrary: she's set her cap at an handsome guy from ninja aristocracy (so to speak).


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 22, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> This is going to ruin this movie for a lot of people.
> I hope people don't go spoiling this for others.



Too late


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 22, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> The balcony scene, according to the 2ch poster:
> 
> _"Sasuke-kun... it's so early, did something happen?"
> "Yesterday you seemed strange."
> ...



Oh my God, trolololoolo 

Well I was expecting that 



emmy-lou said:


> This is going to ruin this movie for a lot of people.
> I hope people don't go spoiling this for others.



We're talking about a Naruto movie here.


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 22, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Oh but I'm sure she imagined to be _the ooooooooonlyyyy oooooneeee_!
> 
> And Sakura doesn't have low standards IMO, on the contrary: she's set her cap at an handsome guy from ninja aristocracy (so to speak).



I could be wrong but think he meant _Sakura's looks_ are low standard compared to other Konoha girls.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 22, 2012)

Why would the movie be ruined because Sawsookee kuns doesn't appear much? Since the beginning it was clear this was about Naruto and his parents.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 22, 2012)

Spoilers 

Thank you TakL and Mezzomarinaio for the translations.


*Spoiler*: _Menma and other stuff_ 



So black haired Menma is a Menma + Tobi fusion? lol

Hinata tries to beat Neji up because he is peeping? 

Akatsuki are good guys? lol if the spoiler is true, Tobi is really fail, he creates a world where the Akatsuki will fight agaisnt him... and win!!! 






Haruka Katana said:


> 2nd movie: Sasuke is the movie, it's gonna be epic!
> Result: Sasuke barely appeared
> 
> 4th movie: Holy Shit Minato is in the movie, it's gonna be epic!
> Result: Minato barely appeared


Yeah, it is always a trap


----------



## Kage (Jul 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Why would the movie be ruined because Sawsookee kuns doesn't appear much? Since the beginning it was clear this was about Naruto and his parents.


amg boring 


Last Rose of Summer said:


> It's quite hard to come up with fun and comedy for people who are Konoha traitors and only serve as fuel to Itachi's role as "tragikku hero" (copyright by Kage).


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

Well at least we had fun these weeks guys, now we can move on and wait for the next manga chapter 


Majin Lu said:


> Thank you TakL and Mezzomarinaio for the translations.



Jupsz, my thanks to taKL and mezzo who made all our discussions possible !


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 22, 2012)

RFujinami said:


> is in your movie, carrying Sakura bridal style.
> Trying to troll your pairings, so you'll need to hide your NS, hide your SS
> Hide your NS, hide your SS, hide your NS, hide your SS
> And hide your Sakura, cause  trolling everybody out there



lol This post here is gold. Love the Ita/Sak. I think the movie still sounds good from the preview. Naruto family moments, Akatsuki protecting Naruto instead of trying to kill him cool and they still get some fights. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Why would the movie be ruined because Sawsookee kuns doesn't appear much? Since the beginning it was clear this was about Naruto and his parents.


 
Well...you know... hope is the last thing to die...
Btw I can't wait to see the fighting scenes...usually they're one of the things I find interesting in a Naruto movie and the little convo between Sakura and Hinata


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 22, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> 2nd movie: Sasuke is the movie, it's gonna be epic!
> Result: Sasuke barely appeared
> 
> 4th movie: Holy Shit Minato is in the movie, it's gonna be epic!
> Result: Minato barely appeared


Got to hand it to the marketing department they sure know how to get their money. Just set the lure Sasuke, Minato, AU Chars, Naruto's family, Akatsuki, pairings and they rake in the money. 


Majin Lu said:


> Spoilers
> 
> Thank you TakL and Mezzomarinaio for the translations.
> 
> ...


Tobi clearly does not know that a trap AU is meant to work for you not the enemy.


----------



## Jamibu (Jul 22, 2012)

Early spoilers from movie have already been released, huh. 

_*reads spoilers*_

Regardless whether it's a good or bad movie, I'll still wait for this movie to be released and subbed next year. 

Thanks to takL and Mezzomarinaio.


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 22, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Tobi clearly does not know that a trap AU is meant to work for you not the enemie.



Poor Tobi, he's getting trolled too


----------



## HolyHands (Jul 22, 2012)

It's definitely a bad trend with these movies: show popular character to generate hype, then barely show them in movie. Should have known...

One thing I'm still curious about is the Konoha ninja vs. Akatsuki that apparently takes place early on. Who fights who, and what is that all about?


----------



## takL (Jul 22, 2012)

thereare many praises for the movie @ twitter tho. like 'very moving' ' i cried' etc.



mezzomarinaio said:


> He also says that he doesn't remember the Akatsuki members changing in the Tsukuyomi world.


the other spoiler i saw said

*Spoiler*: __ 




they dont think there were changes in the characters of akatuki members.
kakuzu even says "i wont do this(helping naruto n co?) any more. im not paid that much"




@ peeps thanking us, the pleasures ours! (i say ours cos i know mezzo would say the same)


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> thereare many praise for the movie @ twitter tho. like 'very moving' ' i cried' etc.
> 
> 
> the other spoiler i saw said
> ...


Must be the whole naruto-parent thing going on. Hope the movie's good then.

and OMG Kakuzu   

Tobi doesn't pay him that much? Tobi ,what is this?


----------



## Takaran (Jul 22, 2012)

Hmm.. I understand what how useful information about why Sakura again will be crying or what Shizune love talk with Tsunade, about pairings shipping, etc but how about talk about something others not os important. This misterious spoiler provider can say 
who is Hokage in AU in this moment if Sakura's dad is dead, 
who was this one who break down Kushina in the trailer, 
who with who will be fighting in this movie: Hidan vs Tenten, Konan vs Hinata, Kakuzu vs Who? Sasori vs Who?
If Akatsuki is good guys in this movie so why they are fighting with Konoha's shinobi?
Also me very wonder why a real normal Hinata to fight with Konan in the trailer, but not crazy bitch AU Hinata? 
Somebody know answer on these questions?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 22, 2012)

So according to the people who saw the preview the movie is sad?*sniff*


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 22, 2012)

RFujinami said:


> I could be wrong but think he meant _Sakura's looks_ are low standard compared to other Konoha girls.



In this case...

She isn't that awful like other fodder girls from her class...

There isn't any girl or woman I find truly stunnigly beautiful in the series. Only Mabui gets somewhat close to it. Personal opinion of course.


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 22, 2012)

It will probably be sad when Naruto has to say goodbye to his parents to break out of the genjutsu.

On another note, I really really wished the Akatsuki were the villains and that there were no original villains in this movie.  That's why I never watched the other Naruto movies, I just couldn't be bothered to find the filler villains be a credible threat at all.  I guess this is another skip for me.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 22, 2012)

RFujinami said:


> Poor Tobi, he's getting trolled too


Nah, it's Tobi being Tobi, always  getting it wrong.

Oh God my spelling. 


takL said:


> thereare many praises for the movie @ twitter tho. like 'very moving' ' i cried' etc.
> 
> 
> the other spoiler i saw said
> ...





Haruka Katana said:


> Must be the whole naruto-parent thing going on. Hope the movie's good then.
> 
> and OMG Kakuzu
> 
> Tobi doesn't pay him that much? Tobi ,what is this?


Well the family bit was what Kishi was going for in the first place they're bound to be touching.

Tobi is a cheap employer.


----------



## takL (Jul 22, 2012)

Glutamminajr said:


> So according to the people who saw the preview the movie is sad?*sniff*



some tweet even says "bring your kleenex with you"


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jul 22, 2012)

Better preparing myself then...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 22, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Well the family bit was what Kishi was going for in the first place they're bound to be touching.
> 
> Tobi is a cheap employer.



I was reaally hoping it doesn't get too focused on the family part but it's inevitable now, oh well.

It actually make sense, now that Tobi's officially in charge instead of Pain.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 22, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> It actually make sense, now that Tobi's officially in charge instead of Pain.



Yeah. Pretty convinced that Pain is a better employer


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 22, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> I was reaally hoping it doesn't get too focused on the family part but it's inevitable now, oh well.
> 
> It actually make sense, now that Tobi's officially in charge instead of Pain.


Well the fact that Kishi said he wanted to focus on what Naruto's relationship would be with his family already indicated the movie would largely focus on that.


Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Yeah. Pretty convinced that Pain is a better employer



Psh, Pain only had a shack Tobi had bases. The bastard is just Mr. Crabs cheap. No benefits no vacation time.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 22, 2012)

So people are surprised that the movie is gonna be shit? wow, I thought you people learned after 5 movies.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay, why would we have had already snapshot of AU Hinata fighting Akatsuki (Konan ?) if the Akatsuki are hired to protect Naruto ?

Sounds like a fake made by someone who didn't watch all the promo.

The spoiler provider says he lost interest in all that Uzumaki's family time mess because it was too long, but didn't name anything else. Like who the Akatsuki are protecting Naruto from or stuff like that.

And wasn't there another spoiler saying the Akatsuki personalities are unchanged ?


----------



## KevKev (Jul 22, 2012)

Even in non-canon material Itachi is the king of trolling  holy crap


----------



## ryz (Jul 22, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Psh, Pain only had a shack Tobi had bases. The bastard is just Mr. Crabs cheap. No benefits no vacation time.


*AHEM*Pain had a whole country, beat that 

Which sort of explains why he was the better paying employer, he had the resource of an entire country at his disposal.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 22, 2012)

Vino said:


> So people are surprised that the movie is gonna be shit? wow, I thought you people learned after 5 movies.



I think it's partly because Kishi was writing the story. 

Yes they trusted to Kishimoto


----------



## Saunion (Jul 22, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> Okay, why would we have had already snapshot of AU Hinata fighting Akatsuki (Konan ?) if the Akatsuki are hired to protect Naruto ?



Pretty much sure it was regular Hinata who was fighting Konan.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 22, 2012)

Could someone say if people on 2ch who have seen the film are talking about Tobi's identity to be revealed in the film or at least being touched upon?


----------



## takL (Jul 22, 2012)

and now a few more posters are posting their spoilers, some of which might be bogus
1 poster

*Spoiler*: __ 



chalasuke is as usual to Naruto. only when in front of women hes a happy bunny.




the other 

*Spoiler*: __ 



kiba is bitten by akamaru in the ass when he first meets naruto
in the bath he with a shampoo hat on imitates a lion .
the one who was semiclad (in the trailer?) is menma
minato and kushina are menmas parents
narutos (real?) parents arent in the tukuyomi world.
minato and kushina mistook Naruto for menma.




another

*Spoiler*: __ 



imo the film was good regardless of too many flashbacks 
as soon as u hear menmas voice u know its naruto tho


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> and now a few more posters are posting their spoilers, some of which might be bogus
> 1 poster
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, great. There are flashbacks within genjutsu...

Did Tobi's mask break like the spolier said to reveal him as Shisui in genjutsu world?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 22, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Even in non-canon material Itachi is the king of trolling  holy crap





ryz said:


> *AHEM*Pain had a whole country, beat that
> 
> Which sort of explains why he was the better paying employer, he had the resource of an entire country at his disposal.



So did Tobi, and his was bigger.


----------



## santanico (Jul 22, 2012)

Vino said:


> So people are surprised that the movie is gonna be shit? wow, I thought you people learned after 5 movies.



Shit but, a different kind of shit


----------



## takL (Jul 22, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



according to the spoilers theres no shisui or obito in the film. 
behind the mask is actually Menma fused with tobi


----------



## HolyHands (Jul 22, 2012)

Flashbacks? Yep, definitely a Kishi movie.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> and now a few more posters are posting their spoilers, some of which might be bogus
> 1 poster
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Like I said. AU Sasuke=Zelos from ToS.

Flashbacks? Really? Well that shows that Kishi really was involved.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 22, 2012)

so sasuke is definitely a Playboy in AU? nice 

OH WAIT!! So this means too definitely that in normal world Sasuke is gay? 

I see what you done here kishi


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 22, 2012)

Kishi really loves flashbacks


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 22, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> so sasuke is definitely a Playboy in AU? nice
> 
> OH WAIT!! So this means too definitely that in normal world Sasuke is gay?
> 
> I see what you done here kishi



Actually seems more like similar achetypes, women to fill the void, alone he broods.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Pretty much sure it was regular Hinata who was fighting Konan.



Shit you are right.
So basically, we will have the rookies have 30 seconds cameo in the movie acting retarded while the real ones soloing Akatsuki in the real world. The Akatsuki being the needed good guys fighters this time around.

It's Kishi's way of saying "fuck you look at how worse the rookies would be if I had developped them"
By not putting her into the genjutsu like the others, Kishi allowed to finally look at what's inside Naruto's heart and realize what he needs and what he wants.
Might be a first step to NS, or just a red herring on Kishi's intention and this will be dropped right away with the movie.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2012)

None of the spoilers mentioned the 5 masked villians, the four beasts or the battle between evil naruto and naruto.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 22, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> None of the spoilers mentioned the 5 masked villians, the four beasts or the battle between evil naruto and naruto.



Me too thats why I rather wait until the real movie gets unleashed for next week.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 22, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> None of the spoilers mentioned the 5 masked villians, the four beasts or the battle between evil naruto and naruto.



Yes some of them did.


----------



## 8 (Jul 22, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I think it's partly because Kishi was writing the story.
> 
> Yes they trusted to Kishimoto


to be fair the first five movies sucked balls. and kishi wasn't part of the crew.


----------



## takL (Jul 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Yes some of them did.



thanks!

@NarutoLuffy


takL said:


> according to a poster
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 22, 2012)

8 said:


> to be fair the first five movies sucked balls. and kishi wasn't part of the crew.



What I meant was they had high hopes "this time" because Kishi was writing it.

The first five movies sucked so bad that's not even discussion


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2012)

takL said:


> thanks!
> 
> @NarutoLuffy



Oh thanks, I didn't see that.

Any info on the 5 masked villains?


----------



## 8 (Jul 22, 2012)

let's wait and see. at times chapter spoilers seems horrible. but then the chapter surprisingly turns out very good.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2012)

8 said:


> let's wait and see. at times chapter spoilers seems horrible. but then the chapter surprisingly turns out very good.



This movie really is great. Idk why people are saying it will be bad. The battles that are going to occur sound epic.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 22, 2012)

And lol@Tsunade for hiring Akatsuki as mercenaries, the other Kages aren't going to like this


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 22, 2012)

This does beg one question. For Naruto we have Menma and despite pretty much having knowledge on what occurs in the movie there's no counterpart for Sakura despite confirming she exists?


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 22, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> And lol@Tsunade for hiring Akatsuki as mercenaries, the other Kages aren't going to like this



That's actually clever of her: if you can't beat your enemy - join him.



ShadowReij said:


> This does beg one question for Naruto we have  Menma and despite pretty much having knowledg on what occurs in the  movie there's no counterpart for Sakura?



Sakura in genjutsu world finds out that her parents are dead. Maybe AU  Sakura is also dead in Tsukuyomi world, so there is only "real" Sakura  in it?


----------



## KevKev (Jul 22, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> That's actually clever of her: if you can't beat your enemy - join him.
> 
> 
> 
> Sakura in genjutsu world finds out that her parents are dead. Maybe AU  Sakura is also dead in Tsukuyomi world, so there is only "real" Sakura  in it?



And this is what I don't understand about the Akatsuki in this movie; did they finally realize that when Tobi completes his Moon's eye plan, they'll get trolled and fall for genjutsu as well? or just more fanservice to see them fight alongside konoha?


----------



## Saunion (Jul 22, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> This does beg one question. For Naruto we have Menma and despite pretty much having knowledge on what occurs in the movie there's no counterpart for Sakura despite confirming she exists?



I think I remember something about Menma being dead, so he probably is just a vessel for Tobi. AU Sakura might be the same (except obviously she's not important enough for Tobi to give a shit about her).


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 22, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> This does beg one question for Naruto we have Menma and despite pretty much having knowledg on what occurs in the movie there's no counterpart for Sakura?



If Kishi goes the NaruSaku way, this was AU Sakura.

Naruto is fine with her personality (hence no change) and wants her to relate to him more (dead parents) and to be more aware of his feelings. (since she is not in the genjutsu she has the best seat and probably even the popcorn to enjoy / witness Naruto's conflict)
In fact, she is forcibly "taught" that she needs to stop being an insensitive ass to Naruto.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 22, 2012)

AU!Sakura is a 'hero', so I think she is still alive.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 22, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> And lol@Tsunade for hiring Akatsuki as mercenaries, the other Kages aren't going to like this


The phrase "Call Itachi" now canon....somewhat. 


Last Rose of Summer said:


> That's actually clever of her: if you can't beat your enemy - join him.
> 
> 
> 
> Sakura in genjutsu world finds out that her parents are dead. Maybe AU  Sakura is also dead in Tsukuyomi world, so there is only "real" Sakura  in it?


Supposedly she's a hero so she could be alive.


Saunion said:


> I think I remember something about Menma being dead, so he probably is just a vessel for Tobi. AU Sakura might be the same (except obviously she's not important enough for Tobi to give a shit about her).



I don't recall it ever being said that Menma was dead, and the fact Naruto's parents don't act as if a ghost has returned supports he was still alive. But on top of it being an AU it's also a genjutsu so details aren't really pertinent either. I'm just curious.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Me too thats why I rather wait until the real movie gets unleashed for next week.



actually, takL responded to me in one post many pages ago that akatsuki fight them according to sch poster.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 22, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> And this is what I don't understand about the Akatsuki in this movie; did they finally realize that when Tobi completes his Moon's eye plan, they'll get trolled and fall for genjutsu as well? or just more fanservice to see them fight alongside konoha?



I completely don't understand the deal with Akatsuki in this film: first spoilers said Akatsuki attacks Konoha, heck! in bonus chapter for chapter 594 you can see at the end Tobi setting himself to attack Konoha_ with the rest of Akatsuki!_

None of this here, just Akatsuki in genjutsu world acting as Naruto's bodyguards...


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> And lol@Tsunade for hiring Akatsuki as mercenaries, the other Kages aren't going to like this



YOU MEAN TSUNADE DOING SOMETHING BADASS :amazed


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 22, 2012)

@* Majin Lu* and *ShadowReij*

Nothing stops AU Sakura from being dead hero.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 22, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> If Kishi goes the NaruSaku way, this was AU Sakura.
> 
> Naruto is fine with her personality (hence no change) and wants her to relate to him more (dead parents) and to be more aware of his feelings. (since she is not in the genjutsu she has the best seat and probably even the popcorn to enjoy / witness Naruto's conflict)
> In fact, she is forcibly "taught" that she needs to stop being an insensitive ass to Naruto.



Wait. What? No. Sakura is Sakura in this movie, she's also trapped. That has nothing to do with pairings. Where's her counterpart is the question here.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 22, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> I completely don't understand the deal with Akatsuki in this film: first spoilers said Akatsuki attacks Konoha, heck! in bonus chapter for chapter 594 you can see at the end Tobi setting himself to attack Konoha_ with the rest of Akatsuki!_
> 
> None of this here, just Akatsuki in genjutsu world acting as Naruto's bodyguards...



First Akatsuki attacks Konoha in the "real" world, that's when the Rookies defeat them and later get congratulated by their parents (that's when Sakura's parents appear).

Then Naruto feels sad blabla, Tobi shows up again and that's when he puts Sakura and Naruto under genjutsu, and the AU Akatsuki protect Naruto at the end against Menma/Tobi.

Something like that.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> First Akatsuki attacks Konoha in the "real" world, that's when the Rookies defeat them and later get congratulated by their parents (that's when Sakura's parents appear).
> 
> Then Naruto feels sad blabla, Tobi shows up again and that's when he puts Sakura and Naruto under genjutsu, and the AU Akatsuki protect Naruto at the end against Menma/Tobi.
> 
> Something like that.



This would make some sense.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 22, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Wait. What? No. Sakura is Sakura in this movie, she's also trapped. That has nothing to do with pairings. Where's her counterpart is the question here.



But why would she have a counterpart ?

The genjutsu is cast on Naruto, not on her. The Sakura inside the genjutsu is AU Sakura. Her alteration is that she is aware.

shy -> outgoing badass (Hinata)
slutty -> modest shy (Ino
cutting his bonds -> creatings tons of "bonds" (Sasuke)
insensitive -> aware of Naruto's struggle (Sakura)

So far, there is nothing implying there will be more to it.


----------



## Rational1955 (Jul 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> First Akatsuki attacks Konoha in the "real" world, that's when the Rookies defeat them and later get congratulated by their parents (that's when Sakura's parents appear).
> 
> Then Naruto feels sad blabla, Tobi shows up again and that's when he puts Sakura and Naruto under genjutsu, and the AU Akatsuki protect Naruto at the end against Menma/Tobi.
> 
> Something like that.


I didn't think most of the rookies were strong enough to take on the Akatsuki.  I guess they aren't one on one fights.  Naruto probably helped out a lot.


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> First *Akatsuki attacks Konoha in the "real" world, that's when the Rookies defeat them* and later get congratulated by their parents (that's when Sakura's parents appear).
> 
> Then Naruto feels sad blabla, Tobi shows up again and that's when he puts Sakura and Naruto under genjutsu, and the AU Akatsuki protect Naruto at the end against Menma/Tobi.
> 
> Something like that.



Akatsuki gets defeated by Rookies?  Kishi must be apologizing for neglecting the Rookies in the real manga.  Either that or he hates the Akatsuki (except for Itachi of course).


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> YOU MEAN TSUNADE DOING SOMETHING BADASS :amazed


She only did what any rational Naruto character would do. When shit goes down call Itachi. 


Last Rose of Summer said:


> @* Majin Lu* and *ShadowReij*
> 
> Nothing stops AU Sakura from being dead hero.



And she could be alive as well. I'm not disputing that.

That's just fucked up though. 

Interviewer:"So Kishi if you could design an AU for Naruto how would Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura be?"

Kishi:"Naruto would be called Menma and he'd have his parents. Sasuke would look to sex to solve his emotional problems. And the village can call Itachi and Akatsuki when they're in trouble. "

Interviewer:"I don't remember asking about a Itachi but ok. And Sakura?"

Kishi:"A hero, a dead one but a hero. "


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 22, 2012)

RFujinami said:


> Akatsuki gets defeated by Rookies?  Kishi must be apologizing for neglecting the Rookies in the real manga.  Either that or he hates the Akatsuki (except for Itachi of course).



Kishi is playing with the contrast : "wanted Hinata more outgoing, Ino less slutty, Neji less serious ? look at how weak they are when I make them like this."

He is actually saying fuck you, there never was any need to develop the rookies so fuck off.
real world : rookies badass with their old personalities
genjutsu world : rookies pathetic with new personalities.

I am pretty sure we'll have stuff like Shikamaru commanding ninjas and soloing Hidan only to be stomped by a filler villain and saved by Hidan and stuff like that.
And if Itachi saves Sakura (carries her) it will probably mean she is the one who defeated him in the real world.

Any rookie with a changed personality (Sasuke excepted obviously) won't receive any further development.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 22, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> But why would she have a counterpart ?
> 
> The genjutsu is cast on Naruto, not on her. The Sakura inside the genjutsu is AU Sakura. Her alteration is that she is aware.
> 
> ...


But she is caught inside the genjutsu with Naruto. She's not an AU character. You aren't making any sense.

Hence why I am asking where is her counterpart.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 22, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> @* Majin Lu* and *ShadowReij*
> 
> Nothing stops AU Sakura from being dead hero.


I also think she is alive because if she was dead, the villagers would be like "wtf! she is alive, how? "  and "our hero is alive pek". Maybe Au!Sakura is travelling to train more.

p.s. we are using the word 'hero' because it can be a neutral gender word and because the japanese word used for it was "eiyuu", not "hiroin".


----------



## Saunion (Jul 22, 2012)

RFujinami said:


> Akatsuki gets defeated by Rookies?  Kishi must be apologizing for neglecting the Rookies in the real manga.  Either that or he hates the Akatsuki (except for Itachi of course).



They're probably fake Akatsuki since they're all supposed to be dead. Or Kishimoto just doesn't give a shit about power balance because it's a movie that's not tied to the main plot he already doesn't care about power balance in his main story anyway.


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 22, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> Kishi is playing with the contrast : "wanted Hinata more outgoing, Ino less slutty, Neji less serious ? look at how weak they are when I make them like this."
> 
> He is actually saying fuck you, there never was any need to develop the rookies so fuck off.
> real world : rookies badass with their old personalities
> ...



*she is the one who defeated him in the real world*

Imaging the epic shit hurricane if this actually happens


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 22, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> I also think she is alive because if she was dead, the villagers would be like "wtf! she is alive, how? "  and "our hero is alive pek". Maybe Au!Sakura is travelling to train more.


That makes sense. The real one initially didn't take being a ninja seriously. AUSakura would've.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 22, 2012)

Saunion said:


> First Akatsuki attacks Konoha in the "real" world, that's when the Rookies defeat them and later get congratulated by their parents (that's when Sakura's parents appear).
> 
> Then Naruto feels sad blabla, Tobi shows up again and that's when he puts Sakura and Naruto under genjutsu, and the AU Akatsuki protect Naruto at the end against Menma/Tobi.
> 
> Something like that.



Thanks for clearing it up 

_At the Hokage's office during the 9Tails vs 9Tails battle, Tsunade sees chaotic destruction_

Shizune: Holy shit, damn foxes are soloing the village!!  Tsunade sama, what should we do?!
Tsunade:...Call...him.
Shizuneafuq? Bitch are you cra-
Tsunade: Just deal with it. 
_Shizune heads upstairs to balcony_
Shizune: ITACHIIIIIIII! WE NEEED YOOOOOU!!
Itachi: I sense...a disturbance...


----------



## Takaran (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey guys nobody doesn't think what it's too lame about Sakura feelings: in the spoiler was been said what Sakura meets her parents at the beginning, in the real world, but in the Tsukuyomi world her parents are dead, so she understands Naruto's feelings for the first time. When she comes back to the real world, she throws herself at her parents and holds them while crying. 
But this has any sense: They both Sakura and Naruto from start genjutsu must know what everything is not real everything is just illusion and so Sakura must realize what her parents is alive in real life and when they are leave/break this genjutsu she again meet her parents and everything will be alright, So how she can't completely understand Naruto's feelings and pain after this. This really looks like some crack fanfic than serious movie from Kishi.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 22, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> But she is caught inside the genjutsu with Naruto. She's not an AU character. You aren't making any sense.
> 
> Hence why I am asking where is her counterpart.



The fake world is still Naruto's. She is an extra who took the place of AU Sakura then.

It's a rehearsal for Mugen Tsukiyomi when he casts it to create his world and then adds everyone inside. I am pretty sure he doesn't want 2 versions of everyone inside.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 22, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> But why would she have a counterpart ?
> 
> *The genjutsu is cast on Naruto, not on her. The Sakura inside the genjutsu is AU Sakura. Her alteration is that she is aware.*
> 
> ...



Both Naruto and Sakura are hit by Tobi's jutsu: 02:15-02:35


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 22, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Thanks for clearing it up
> 
> _At the Hokage's office during the 9Tails vs 9Tails battle, Tsunade sees chaotic destruction_
> 
> ...


*Itachi looks up he sees the signal in the sky*


""


Itachi:"Akatsuki, time to roll out. "


Ginko25 said:


> The fake world is still Naruto's. She is an extra who took the place of AU Sakura then.
> 
> It's a rehearsal for Mugen Tsukiyomi when he casts it to create his world and then adds everyone inside. I am pretty sure he doesn't want 2 versions of everyone inside.



Then why the hell does Menma exist if he didn't want 2 versions of the same character. Naruto didn't replace him. So Sakura didn't replace her AU part. So the question is where is she?


----------



## NW (Jul 22, 2012)

Anyone know about that recent interview where Kishi said the masked man was "someone we know, but don't know."?


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> The fake world is still Naruto's. She is an extra who took the place of AU Sakura then.



The fake world is Tobi's dude.

TOBI put BOTH Naruto AND Sakura under a genjutsu. What is so hard to understand about that? 
Naruto created nada, Tobi created that world.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 22, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Anyone know about that recent interview where Kishi said the masked man was "someone we know, but don't know."?



No, I don't recall something like that. Where do you have this from?


----------



## MS81 (Jul 22, 2012)

any new info on AU Kakashi and Gai???


----------



## NW (Jul 22, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> No, I don't recall something like that. Where do you have this from?


MS81 said something about it. I was looking for confirmation.


*Spoiler*: __ 



My theory's pretty much crushed if this is true...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 22, 2012)

MS81 said:


> any new info on AU Kakashi and Gai???


They're funny. 


ObitoUchiha111 said:


> MS81 said something about it. I was looking for confirmation.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



There was no Tobi being Obito or Shisui in this movie. If that's what you mean. I don't even know where that came from.


----------



## NW (Jul 22, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> There was no Tobi being Obito ir Shisui in this movie. I don't even know where that came from.


That's not what I meant. I'm talking about this new supposed interview that came up where Kishi said Tobi was someone we know but don't know. This guy kept yelling at me about in YouTube, and now MS81 says it... Something's up...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 22, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> That's not what I meant. I'm talking about this new supposed interview that came up where Kishi said Tobi was someone we know but don't know. This guy kept yelling at me about in YouTube, and now MS81 says it... Something's up...



Nope, no interview like that has shown up. Least not in this thread anyway.


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2012)

i still don't get real hinata vs konan part?


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 22, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> That's not what I meant. I'm talking about *this new supposed interview that came up where Kishi said Tobi was someone we know but don't know.* This guy kept yelling at me about in YouTube, and now MS81 says it... Something's up...



Maybe this is _distorted version_ of what Kishi answered here:



mezzomarinaio said:


> _"Can we be expecting any more surprises?"
> 
> "There are still quite a few. *Some characters who originally weren't  going to appear will come up again.* And then... well, things are going  to get exciting with Naruto, so please give me your support."_


----------



## Takaran (Jul 22, 2012)

So AU Hinata call herself as Menma's girlfriend and probably they are more than friends, Seems I finally found my favorite couple in the Narutoverse but I have very bad feelings what we won't see the any screenshot with those two together, shame


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

Takaran said:


> So AU Hinata call herself as Menma's girlfriend and probably they are more than friends, Seems I finally found my favorite couple in the Narutoverse but I have very bad feelings what we won't see the any screenshot with those two together, shame



Takaran darling, there are no pairings in this movie. All the pairing promo shizzle was just to lure people to the Naruto x his parents tearjerker movie. Best be sparing yourself the disappointment .


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 22, 2012)

Fay said:


> The fake world is Tobi's dude.
> 
> TOBI put BOTH Naruto AND Sakura under a genjutsu. What is so hard to understand about that?
> Naruto created nada, Tobi created that world.



Thank you genius

The AU world is based on Naruto's heart. You completely missed the movie chapter if you don't get that.

Naruto puts off by Akamaru in the bath : AU Kiba hates dogs
Ino was agressive towards Lee Naruto considers innocent : Ino becomes the shy type who won't speak her mind.
Shika uses his intelligence in the bath : Shika becomes a retard (because well, i was retarded)
Naruto thought Neji wanted to peep : Neji becomes a pervert.
Naruto thought Sasuke was missing all the fun : Sasuke is looking for "fun"
Naruto lonely at home. He gets a family life.

Tobi never created Menma. Menma is the dark Naruto of the Waterfall.
Tobi won't do shit in the inner world. He has nothing to gain here. He just expects Naruto will keep quiet in it.
Menma is the dark Naruto of the Waterfall. He is a nod to the Naru Sasu convo in which he said he could have been in Sasuke's shoes. 

He only exists because the genjutsu has been built around Naruto. He is not Naruto's counterpart, he is Naruto. Naruto is only fighting his subconscious here. Menma can't be defeated by anyone else than himelf.

In the Mugen Tsukiyomi, Tobi (if he ever uses the jutsu) will target himself to create HIS world based on HIS heart. If his heart is in conflict, then there may be Menma like ninjas around. If not, then there is no reason something like that will happen.
Other targets who are just put into the world are irrelevant.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 22, 2012)

Takaran said:


> Hey guys nobody doesn't think what it's too lame about Sakura feelings: in the spoiler was been said what Sakura meets her parents at the beginning, in the real world, but in the Tsukuyomi world her parents are dead, so she understands Naruto's feelings for the first time. When she comes back to the real world, she throws herself at her parents and holds them while crying.
> But this has any sense: They both Sakura and Naruto from start genjutsu must know what everything is not real everything is just illusion and so Sakura must realize what her parents is alive in real life and when they are leave/break this genjutsu she again meet her parents and everything will be alright, So how she can't completely understand Naruto's feelings and pain after this. This really looks like some crack fanfic than serious movie from Kishi.



Yes I'm wondering about that.

Like, OMG my parents are dea- o wait this is just genjutsu my real parents are alive, derp.


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> Thank you genius


 Oh stop it you 


> The AU world is based on Naruto's heart. You completely missed the movie chapter if you don't get that.


Nope read and enjoyed the chapter.



> Naruto puts off by Akamaru in the bath : AU Kiba hates dogs
> Ino was agressive towards Lee Naruto considers innocent : Ino becomes the shy type who won't speak her mind.
> Shika uses his intelligence in the bath : Shika becomes a retard (because well, i was retarded)
> Naruto thought Neji wanted to peep : Neji becomes a pervert.
> ...


The whole core of the chapter was Naruto feeling lonely even after his friends left him.


> Tobi never created Menma. Menma is the dark Naruto of the Narutoworld.
> Tobi won't do shit in the inner world. He has nothing to gain here. He just expects Naruto will keep quiet in it.
> Menma is the dark Naruto of the Waterfall. He only exists because the genjutsu has been built around Naruto. He is not Naruto's counterpart, he is Naruto. Naruto is only fighting his subconscious here.



Step 1: Tobi created the _genjutsu=fantasy AU world_ based on Naruto's desire to have his parents as he was feeling lonely. 
Step 2: Tobi puts Naruto AND Sakura in this fantasy AU world where everything is opposite and Naruto's parents are alive.

There's no need to overthink this :/. Naruto is lonely he wants his parents. Tobi puts him in a genjutsu fantasy world where he has his parents. Sakura as well is stuck in it.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sigh

Kiba's AU personality is opposite how exactly ?
Lee's AU personality is opposite how exactly ?

better dismiss 25 pages of a 33 pages chapter as slice of life filler than think the answer to those questions, right ?


----------



## Combine (Jul 22, 2012)

Man, what happened these past few pages? Where'd all these random spoilers come from? And how can they be legit when the film isn't even out yet?


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> Sigh
> 
> Kiba's AU personality is opposite how exactly ?
> Lee's AU personality is opposite how exactly ?
> ...



In the real world his parents are dead, so hey let's reverse the situation so we have his parents alive.

This movie is all about Naruto learning a lesson about loneliness and his parents. The reverse characters are just there for comic relief.

Edit: people have seen the movie, Kishimoto had multiple interviews. Do you see any of them mentioning Naruto learning a lesson about his reversed personality friends? No. It's only Naruto x his parents.


----------



## Ginko25 (Jul 22, 2012)

Fay said:


> In the real world his parents are dead, so hey let's reverse the situation so we have his parents alive.
> 
> This movie is all about Naruto learning a lesson about loneliness and his parents. The reverse characters are just there for comic relief.



Ah comic relief
Slice of life filler for the sake of comic relief


----------



## Fay (Jul 22, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> Ah comic relief
> Slice of life filler for the sake of comic relief



Tell me what did Kishimoto talk about in his interviews concerning this movie?
And what did people talk about who saw this movie?

If you want to claim that this movie is for Naruto to learn that he wants Sakura the way she is and that he wants his friends to be the opposite than you have to back up this claim with actual statements from the mangaka or the movie viewers :/. If you can't back this up then I'm done.


----------



## Deadway (Jul 22, 2012)

Someone needs to film this movie, upload it and fansub it. They will be rewarded in heaven.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## MinatoRider (Jul 22, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Someone needs to film this movie, upload it and fansub it. They will be rewarded in heaven.



If only Japan cinemas didn't have screen checks, do they ?


----------



## Kusa (Jul 22, 2012)

Wait Itachi hugs Sakura


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 22, 2012)

SHIT I don't want NS in movie 



NH and SS butthurts and being trolled from Kishi LOL


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 22, 2012)

Justice said:


> Wait Itachi hugs Sakura



Where are people getting this from? 

The spoiler only says he holds her bridal style...


----------



## Kusa (Jul 22, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> Where are people getting this from?
> 
> The spoiler only says he holds her bridal style...



Even worse


----------



## Lovely (Jul 22, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> SHIT I don't want NS in movie
> 
> 
> 
> NH and SS butthurts and being trolled from Kishi LOL



Are you _trying_ to get banned once again?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 22, 2012)

Ginko25 said:


> If Kishi goes the NaruSaku way, this was AU Sakura.
> 
> Naruto is fine with her personality (hence no change) and wants her to relate to him more (dead parents) and to be more aware of his feelings. (since she is not in the genjutsu she has the best seat and probably even the popcorn to enjoy / witness Naruto's conflict)
> In fact, she is forcibly "taught" that she needs to stop being an insensitive ass to Naruto.





Ginko25 said:


> But why would she have a counterpart ?
> 
> The genjutsu is cast on Naruto, not on her. The Sakura inside the genjutsu is AU Sakura. Her alteration is that she is aware.
> 
> ...



you need to read the spoiler in official site before go with your
speculations LOL 

it said Naruto and Sakura are under-new-genjutsu, so all will be AU except Naruto/Sakura


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 22, 2012)

LOL !!!!

Way less activity now that the 2ch spoilers hinted that there are not much AU character fan services or pairing moments !!!!



The Itachi and Sakura scene  and matrix denial made my day though !


Edit: ichihime.....stop trolling.  You are partially correct (Except for the fact that Naruto does have a AU self...Menma).....but really?


----------



## Combine (Jul 22, 2012)

What makes these 2ch spoilers reliable when the film hasn't even been released yet?


----------



## sasuke sakura (Jul 22, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> *SHIT I don't want NS in movie *
> 
> 
> 
> NH and SS butthurts and being trolled from Kishi LOL



no dont worry theres no NS in the movie or in the manga so rest asure

and yeah NH and SS is being trolled not NS not even once


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 22, 2012)

> Sakura meets her parents at the beginning, in the real world, but in the Tsukuyomi world her parents are dead, so she understands Naruto's feelings for the first time. When she comes back to the real world, she throws herself at her parents and holds them while crying.



sakura chan


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 22, 2012)

Combine said:


> What makes these 2ch spoilers reliable when the film hasn't even been released yet?



Nothing but the fact that there has been a pre-viewing of the movie today, and these posters _may_ have been among the few lucky ones to see it.

We're going with it for the moment because what has been spoilered seems sort of consistent, and there are no obvious contradictions in it.


Anyway, if the spoilers we got on 2ch are are actually true, that just means that the movie is exactly what it seemed at first... _before_ all the kyakuyose panda* began.

A family movie.

Naruto spends the movie interacting with his dead parents and experiencing a 'what if' scenario... only to discover the importance of reality and being welcomed back by his surrogate dad once he returns to reality.

Sakura fights a little with her parents at the beginning of the movie, experiences the loss of her parents in the genjutsu and is overjoyed to see them again at the very end.

The whole message seems to be "Parents are important. Kids will miss their parents if they aren't there. Kids, get it into your head that you should consider your parents important and not fight with them. You would have it much harder if you were alone".

A pretty... redundant message, to be sure, but that seems to be Kishi's current obsession.


*Kyakuyose panda = (where kyakuyose - lure customers) a person or thing that is very popular and can get the audience to go to a show or a performance. An expression supposedly derived from a present of two pandas given to Ueno Zoo by China in 1972. 


P.S. Thank you to everyone who thanked me and TakL for the translations! 

It's been a fun ride, and even if the movie should end up being a little boring in the end, I greatly enjoyed all the marketing that came with it. This thread has been really fun this past month!


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2012)

Combine said:


> What makes these 2ch spoilers reliable when the film hasn't even been released yet?



there was an early screening and some fans got to go cause they won tickets in a lottery or something. some of the translators said this early this morning.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 22, 2012)

(naruxsaku)4ever said:


> sakura chan



she will feel lonely 


Naruto's parents will help her to feel better 



mezzomarinaio said:


> The whole message seems to be "*Parents are important. Kids will miss their parents if they aren't there*. Kids, get it into your head that you should consider your parents important and not fight with them. You would have it much harder if you were alone".



So Sakura will have special bond to Naruto as she took his place in AU world


----------



## Phemt (Jul 22, 2012)

What a waste of time.

Now that explains why the art & animation is so shit.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 22, 2012)

Can someone link the "preview" or whatever it was? Searching for it now, but I can't find it.

EDIT: oh finally found it.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm so lost.  

Who are all of the masked villains and animals?


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jul 22, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Charasuke just appears for 2 or 3 minutes in movie LOL (according to 2ch)



Thats not funny..
I cannot believe The ItaSaku thing..any pics?!..


----------



## gus3 (Jul 22, 2012)

Here's what you should if you want to know just how reliable the 2ch spoilers are. Look up the threads from past Naruto movies. Check if there are any old 2ch spoilers from about a week before each movie was officially released. If they were accurate to what happened in the films then odds are good that the spoilers here are accurate.

I would do it myself but I just got back from watching TDKR and now all I want to do is play Arkham City. Bye.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 22, 2012)

sasuke sakura said:


> and yeah NH and SS is being trolled not NS not even once



.



Takaran said:


> Hey guys nobody doesn't think what it's too lame about Sakura feelings: in the spoiler was been said what Sakura meets her parents at the beginning, in the real world, but in the Tsukuyomi world her parents are dead, so she understands Naruto's feelings for the first time. When she comes back to the real world, she throws herself at her parents and holds them while crying.
> But this has any sense: They both Sakura and Naruto from start genjutsu must know what everything is not real everything is just illusion and so Sakura must realize what her parents is alive in real life and when they are leave/break this genjutsu she again meet her parents and everything will be alright, So how she can't completely understand Naruto's feelings and pain after this. This really looks like some crack fanfic than serious movie from Kishi.



So because it's a genjutsu, Sakura would be unable to learn anything from the feeling of her comrades all having families to go back to while she doesn't? 

And of course she's not going to completely understand Naruto's pain, it's a movie and character development of that magnitude is never going to happen in filler. That being said it might be possible that she learns a little of Naruto's pain/burdens in the movie, although it won't really matter other than fanservice.



Fruits Basket Fan said:


> LOL !!!!
> 
> Way less activity now that the 2ch spoilers hinted that there are not much AU character fan services or pairing moments !!!!



Personally I'm glad most of the Sasuke fans have seemingly left, this thread was pungent.



> The Itachi and Sakura scene  and matrix denial made my day though !



Not going to lie, ItaSaku is fucking awful too, might as well make it AkaSaku for all the 13 year old girls out there.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 22, 2012)

less activity? are you kidding? i had to read about 20 pages since this morning.


*Spoiler*: _Sakura and her parents / Naruto nad his parents_ 



Sakura: Why must her parents die for her to know what pain is like?  Compassion is all that it takes. This concept sucks.

Furthermore for the execution, knowing your parents are dead within an illusion plus one a loss that spans just one day, is not going to give an accurate of what losing a family would be like. This is the same for Naruto, who can't possibly know what having a family and then lose is like for just one day, either. It also sucks major balls.





*Spoiler*: _Akatsuki_ 



disappointing. i thought they'd be opposites too. so no screentime for them and they're not opposites either. 





*Spoiler*: _Menma_ 



why the heck is he helping tobi attack the leaf? does he feel too much threatened about au!hinata?




any word on AU!Sakura?



Fay said:


> Itachi trolls them all .



as it should.  stealing myself, stealing your parents, stealing your clan, stealing your childhood, stealing your village, stealing your woman. foolish little brother, not even in an alternate universe. you will never surpass me. 



takL said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is total shit. it's just so we won't see his face.



ShadowReij said:


> Actually seems more like similar achetypes, women to fill the void, alone he broods.



Well, like all others, Sasuke is an opposite in the AU. The real one shut himself to everyone after the massacre. The AU one opened himself to everybody. I thought from the beginning he'd be skirt chaser / friend of everyone in the village (I'm sure this one will be shown as well, not just towards the feminine population).



NarutoLuffy said:


> This movie really is great. Idk why people are saying it will be bad. The battles that are going to occur sound epic.



i thought the monsters would be humanoids in some way. if they're just monsters, then it will be a boring fight.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 22, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Sakura: Why must her parents die for her to know what pain is like?  Compassion is all that it takes. This concept sucks.



It took 300~ chapters and the death of Jiraiya for Naruto to finally understand Sasuke.

Even though he apparently understood him at the VotE.



> Furthermore for the execution, knowing your parents are dead within an illusion plus one a loss that spans just one day, is not going to give an accurate of what losing a family would be like. This is the same for Naruto, who can't possibly know what having a family and then lose is like for just one day, either. It also sucks major balls.



Exactly how much character development do you want in one filler movie?

Also, as I mentioned above, Naruto's already lost Jiraiya.

I wish J-man was in this film though .


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> less activity? are you kidding? i had to read about 20 pages since this morning.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sakura and her parents / Naruto nad his parents_
> ...



Apparently their 5 masked enemies and there 4 beasts. The 5 masked enemies haven't been mentioned in the spoilers yet.

About the akatsuki. in the real world they are fighting in Konoha against the Konoha rookies and ninjas.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 22, 2012)

Mr Horrible said:


> It took 300~ chapters and the death of Jiraiya for Naruto to finally understand Sasuke.
> 
> Even though he apparently understood him at the VotE.



Exacly. It's bullshit. Naruto never had a family to know what it's like to have one and lost it. Neither Jiraiya nor one day in a genjustu can give him the perspective to understand Sasuke. Sakura might be a little better than Naruto, since she does know what having a family is like, but again, one day of loss isn't going to give her perspective and furthermore, how can she understand the loneliness of growing up alone? it kind of breaks even.

Under the concept Kishimoto is using, neither Naruto nor Sakura will ever understand Sasuke. I don't really care for Sakura, as understanding others has never been her character motto. However, it is huge for Naruto, and was does this crap even mean? Even if we assume he now understands what's like to have a family and lost it because Jiraiya / one genjutsu day are valid for the sake of the argument, he still cannot understand what's like to A) idolise someone only to have him betray him, B) furthermore that person robbing him of his complete stable life and all of his loved ones, C) growing up ruminating that betrayal and deciding to be an avenger, plus D) finding he was lied to all his life and who he planned his whole life to kill did everything for his sake. Naruto can only relate to B) _somewhat_. Naruto lost Jiraiya, but he still has Sakura and Kakashi, Sai and the rest of the rookies, plus Tsunade. He didn't lost everyone like Sasuke.

Unless the manga subverts by making Naruto learn he can't understand anyone ever and he's better off trying to accept everyone's different and deserves compassion, I don't understand what Kishimoto is trying to do here. Your striked phrase makes me hope that Kishimoto WILL not disappoing, but really, is there time for Naruto to learn this in the manga?



> Exactly how much character development do you want in one filler movie?
> 
> Also, as I mentioned above, Naruto's already lost Jiraiya.
> 
> I wish J-man was in this film though .



Not much. I think he'll have a inkling of what a family is like, but ultimately recognise he cannot relate still. It's only one day after all.

J might show up. He did appear in one of the trailers, even if it was most likely an anime import (much like Naruto's birth episodes being stappled upon some trailers). I forget which trailer though, but when I was ss the videos to post here, I remember him specifically and I was like yesssss . But if the spoiler guys haven't mentioned him and they are reliable in some way, then I find it's hard for him to have a reference at all.



NarutoLuffy said:


> Apparently their 5 masked enemies and there 4 beasts. The 5 masked enemies haven't been mentioned in the spoilers yet.
> 
> About the akatsuki. in the real world they are fighting in Konoha against the Konoha rookies and ninjas.



i find this suspicious. usually in other japanese franchises I follow, leaks would focus on what's equivalent of these new enemies, not be vague about some scenes that we already knew somewhat (the family ones). then again, i'm not aware how the naruto fanbase is in japan, so i'm unsure wether to cry foul at these spoilers. they don't seem fake, but again, the plot and new stuff would be what people would concentrate more?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Exacly. It's bullshit. Naruto never had a family to know what it's like to have one and lost it. Neither Jiraiya nor one day in a genjustu can give him the perspective to understand Sasuke. Sakura might be a little better than Naruto, since she does know what having a family is like, but again, one day of loss isn't going to give her perspective and furthermore, how can she understand the loneliness of growing up alone? it kind of breaks even.
> 
> Under the concept Kishimoto is using, neither Naruto nor Sakura will ever understand Sasuke. I don't really care for Sakura, as understanding others has never been her character motto. However, it is huge for Naruto, and was does this crap even mean? Even if we assume he now understands what's like to have a family and lost it because Jiraiya / one genjutsu day are valid for the sake of the argument, he still cannot understand what's like to A) idolise someone only to have him betray him, B) furthermore that person robbing him of his complete stable life and all of his loved ones, C) growing up ruminating that betrayal and deciding to be an avenger, plus D) finding he was lied to all his life and who he planned his whole life to kill did everything for his sake. Naruto can only relate to B) _somewhat_. Naruto lost Jiraiya, but he still has Sakura and Kakashi, Sai and the rest of the rookies, plus Tsunade. He didn't lost everyone like Sasuke.
> 
> ...



Yeah instead telling us about naruto's family they could have told us what happened to Menma at the end of the movie or what the new enemies did. I only think the spoilers are like 1/3 of the movie. There is more to this movie than what they are telling us.


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 22, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> @* Majin Lu* and *ShadowReij*
> 
> Nothing stops AU Sakura from being dead hero.


Yeah, since they venerate their heroes in Konoha, and the most heroic are those who sacrifice themselves...



			
				Ch1p said:
			
		

> Sakura: Why must her parents die for her to know what pain is like?  Compassion is all that it takes. This concept sucks.
> 
> Furthermore for the execution, knowing your parents are dead within an illusion plus one a loss that spans just one day, is not going to give an accurate of what losing a family would be like. This is the same for Naruto, who can't possibly know what having a family and then lose is like for just one day, either. It also sucks major balls.


It's just a matter of degree and kind. Actually _having_ a similar experience gives a person a much better understanding than empathy and compassion alone. It's like empathizing someone who has, say, lived in poverty. You just don't get it the way a person who's actually been there does. 

As Mr. Horrible pointed out, Naruto understood Sasuke's loneliness, but not in the same way as after Jiraiya was killed: actually losing a bond/parental figure, wanting revenge, etc. Sakura has also come to understand her teammates better over time, and this is another way for her to gain greater understanding. "People coming to understand one another" is the main theme of Part 2 after all.

And you're totally right in your 2nd paragraph, it's very much not the same, but I still think actually having to experience her parents as "dead," even for a day, gives a more personal, _experiential_ understanding than before. 

It doesn't have to be either exactly the same or just a mental-emotional exercise. A person can develop greater or more nuanced understandings through their experiences. These experiences can also serve as "reminders" of things known but not fully explored. Of course, it's not going to be anything so great that would change the manga canon.

Naruto movies and fillers have always highlighted and repeated themes and developments already represented in the series, so I'm not really put off by it. They're just continuing/repeating/expanding the same old threads from the series.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 22, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sakura and her parents / Naruto nad his parents_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



to feel the true pain you must take his exact place (lost parents)


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 22, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Exacly. It's bullshit. Naruto never had a family to know what it's like to have one and lost it. Neither Jiraiya nor one day in a genjustu can give him the perspective to understand Sasuke. Sakura might be a little better than Naruto, since she does know what having a family is like, but again, one day of loss isn't going to give her perspective and furthermore, how can she understand the loneliness of growing up alone? it kind of breaks even.
> 
> Under the concept Kishimoto is using, neither Naruto nor Sakura will ever understand Sasuke. I don't really care for Sakura, as understanding others has never been her character motto. However, it is huge for Naruto, and was does this crap even mean? Even if we assume he now understands what's like to have a family and lost it because Jiraiya / one genjutsu day are valid for the sake of the argument, he still cannot understand what's like to A) idolise someone only to have him betray him, B) furthermore that person robbing him of his complete stable life and all of his loved ones, C) growing up ruminating that betrayal and deciding to be an avenger, plus D) finding he was lied to all his life and who he planned his whole life to kill did everything for his sake. Naruto can only relate to B) _somewhat_. Naruto lost Jiraiya, but he still has Sakura and Kakashi, Sai and the rest of the rookies, plus Tsunade. He didn't lost everyone like Sasuke.
> 
> Unless the manga subverts by making Naruto learn he can't understand anyone ever and he's better off trying to accept everyone's different and deserves compassion, I don't understand what Kishimoto is trying to do here. Your striked phrase makes me hope that Kishimoto WILL not disappoing, but really, is there time for Naruto to learn this in the manga?



I was not aware this was going to lead to Sasuke shit, I'm out.



> J might show up. He did appear in one of the trailers, even if it was most likely an anime import (much like Naruto's birth episodes being stappled upon some trailers). I forget which trailer though, but when I was ss the videos to post here, I remember him specifically and I was like yesssss . But if the spoiler guys haven't mentioned him and they are reliable in some way, then I find it's hard for him to have a reference at all.



.


----------



## claudia (Jul 22, 2012)

I do not understand anything someone can put me well the spoiler and menma please who is


----------



## ch1p (Jul 22, 2012)

NarutoLuffy said:


> Yeah instead telling us about naruto's family they could have told us what happened to Menma at the end of the movie or what the new enemies did. I only think the spoilers are like 1/3 of the movie. There is more to this movie than what they are telling us.



I just find it really weird that's all they'd talk about. Considering the Akatsuki's popularity in Japan, I'd expect more of a report on them. Especially Deidara, which we have been told has somewhat of a role, but no peep on what it is. Weird. IDK. I don't believe they are fake or incomplete, but that it strikes me as odd, that it does.


----------



## claudia (Jul 22, 2012)

I do not understand anything someone can put me well the spoiler and menma please who is


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 22, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I just find it really weird that's all they'd talk about. Considering the Akatsuki's popularity in Japan, I'd expect more of a report on them. Especially Deidara, which we have been told has somewhat of a role, but no peep on what it is. Weird. IDK. I don't believe they are fake or incomplete, but that it strikes me as odd, that it does.



We will just have to wait until next year to find out .

Maybe TakL and Mezz will go to watch them movie and write a summary for us or something.

It would be really nice of them to that .


----------



## Grescia (Jul 22, 2012)

OMGG! ItaSaku?!! I love this pairing  .... Is it true? If it is, it seriously surprised me I thought this pairing was only possible in fics and fanarts... I am happy now. hahah... 
Looking forward to the movie!


----------



## Grescia (Jul 22, 2012)

> as it should.  stealing myself, stealing your parents, stealing your clan, stealing your childhood, stealing your village, stealing your woman. foolish little brother, not even in an alternate universe. you will never surpass me.


LOL. Sakura is so lucky though. I am extremely jealous! Older brothers are usually always the best  
At least, I dont have doubts if it is Itachi


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 22, 2012)

claudia said:


> I do not understand anything someone can put me well the spoiler and menma please who is


Menma is Au!Naruto. "naruto" and "menma" are ramen ingredients.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 22, 2012)

I want to thank Takl and Mezzo for the constant stuffs and updates, it really was fun. Thank you so much! 



mezzomarinaio said:


> Nothing but the fact that there has been a pre-viewing of the movie today, and these posters _may_ have been among the few lucky ones to see it.
> 
> We're going with it for the moment because what has been spoilered seems sort of consistent, and there are no obvious contradictions in it.
> 
> ...



I guess experiencing a loss would give a character some impact on losing his/her parents but... 

I'll just watch the movie and see


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2012)

I want to see dat nardo vs memna fight.


----------



## claudia (Jul 22, 2012)

does someone have the translation of what the video?


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 23, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> Funny how this movie went from dazzling to _shit_ over the course of one day.


It's what always happens when hype, imaginings, and expectations encounter the actual thing... 



Fay said:


> Well at least we had fun these weeks guys, now we can move on and wait for the next manga chapter ;lmao
> 
> Jupsz, my thanks to taKL and mezzo who made all our discussions possible !


Everyone should rep them 



Takaran said:


> Hmm.. I understand what how useful information about why Sakura again will be crying or what Shizune love talk with Tsunade, about pairings shipping, etc but how about talk about something others not os important. This misterious spoiler provider can say
> (1) who is Hokage in AU in this moment if Sakura's dad is dead,
> (2) who was this one who break down Kushina in the trailer,
> (3) who with who will be fighting in this movie: Hidan vs Tenten, Konan vs Hinata, Kakuzu vs Who? Sasori vs Who?
> ...


Yeah, good questions...
1. I assume it will still be Tsunade. It would be more interesting if it was Orochimaru :ho 

2. Masked Menma? It would be interesting - and quite fitting - to have Naruto fighting his alternate self, esp. since he's fused with Tobi IIRC? But there's also the masked people and animals…

3. I have no idea.

4. That's probably at the beginning of the movie. Tobi attacks using…fake Akatsuki? They could be illusions or henge'd bunshin... The "good" Akatsuki are part of the AU.

5. See #4




GoDMasteR said:


> so sasuke is definitely a Playboy in AU? nice
> 
> OH WAIT!! So this means too definitely that in normal world Sasuke is gay?
> 
> I see what you done here kishi


Technically, it only confirms indifference vs. interest. But who knows? 

The opposite of asexual is sexual. And Sasuke in canon shows romantic/sexual indifference toward both genders, therefore, to be truly opposite in the movie, what he _should_ be is a very sexual pansexual 

You know, like The Todd  *skip to 3:13*:
[YOUTUBE]osGkiKrnczE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaga (Jul 23, 2012)

road to ninja postage... they going ninja crazy down in japan!


----------



## Harbour (Jul 23, 2012)

Just tell me, will be in the movie some cool action stuff for Minato? He need more hype and feats.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 23, 2012)

Harbour said:


> Just tell me, will be in the movie some cool action stuff for Minato? He need more *hype* and feats.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztVMib1T4T4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jad (Jul 23, 2012)

So you are telling me the Konoha Rookies are only in it for a little while? So basically they fight Akatsuki for a split second, is that it? Reminds me when I saw that flying kick from Rock Lee in the "Blood Prison" trailer, and I was all hyped up. Found the RAW for the movie, skipped the whole movie, and that was the only attack Lee did the whole movie. Probably same here, that dynamic entry to Itachi and Kisame was probably the only fight scene they got.

Well if the Rookies aren't fighting or in it for a long time, enjoy your shitty movie, my whole enthusiasm and giddiness just went ROCKETING out the window. Fuck it lol

Enjoy your "Naruto saved the world with magical ball of rasengan" dribble. I can only rely on the manga now for some decent feats from the Rookies. The entire point of this movie FOR ME just hit the center of the earth, that's how bad.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 23, 2012)

Jad said:


> So you are telling me the Konoha Rookies are only in it for a little while? So basically they fight Akatsuki for a split second, is that it? Reminds me when I saw that flying kick from Rock Lee in the "Blood Prison" trailer, and I was all hyped up. Found the RAW for the movie, skipped the whole movie, and that was the only attack Lee did the whole movie. Probably same here, that dynamic entry to Itachi and Kisame was probably the only fight scene they got.
> 
> Well if the Rookies aren't fighting or in it for a long time, enjoy your shitty movie, my whole enthusiasm and giddiness just went ROCKETING out the window. Fuck it lol
> 
> Enjoy your "Naruto saved the world with magical ball of rasengan" dribble. I can only rely on the manga now for some decent feats from the Rookies. The entire point of this movie FOR ME just hit the center of the earth, that's how bad.



What are talking about. I know you ARE going to watch it either way. 

The spoilers didn't even talk about the fights in general. I think the only fight it stated was naruto vs menma. 

The rookies fight the akatsuki at the begining of the movie so that explains it.
Since there is going to five new enemies plus evil naruto I wonder how naruto will take them all out by himself?(I hope you see where I'm getting at)


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> Where are people getting this from?
> 
> The spoiler only says he holds her bridal style...



itachi in a bath with sakura 

though i am not sure if the user is trolling or not? 

anyway, the idea of sakura learning more about naruto's feelings is nice but i feel it would have been better is sasuke switched positions with naruto ans kishi makes a canon timeline somehow. it shouldnt be that hard for him anyway. it just feels forced to me.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2012)

Jad said:


> So you are telling me the Konoha Rookies are only in it for a little while? So basically they fight Akatsuki for a split second, is that it? Reminds me when I saw that flying kick from Rock Lee in the "Blood Prison" trailer, and I was all hyped up. Found the RAW for the movie, skipped the whole movie, and that was the only attack Lee did the whole movie. Probably same here, that dynamic entry to Itachi and Kisame was probably the only fight scene they got.
> 
> Well if the Rookies aren't fighting or in it for a long time, enjoy your shitty movie, my whole enthusiasm and giddiness just went ROCKETING out the window. Fuck it lol
> 
> Enjoy your "Naruto saved the world with magical ball of rasengan" dribble. I can only rely on the manga now for some decent feats from the Rookies. The entire point of this movie FOR ME just hit the center of the earth, that's how bad.


there i still SD


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 23, 2012)

ninjaneko said:


> It's what always happens when hype, imaginings, and expectations encounter the actual thing...
> 
> 
> Everyone should rep them
> ...


 
I wonder what kind of role they will play as no one has mentioned anything about them from this preview I've been reading about. And that Scrubs video, it's funny that you posted that cuz that episode was on today


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 23, 2012)

Addy said:


> itachi in a bath with sakura







			
				Addy said:
			
		

> anyway, the idea of sakura learning more about naruto's feelings is nice but i feel it would have been better is sasuke switched positions with naruto ans kishi makes a canon timeline somehow. it shouldnt be that hard for him anyway. it just feels forced to me.



Yeah 

It's hard to care about Sakura having some emotional development regarding her family when they didn't even exist until just last month :L


----------



## Jaga (Jul 23, 2012)

new poster... looks pretty damn good


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2012)

poster.... itachi is getting highlighted


----------



## Saunion (Jul 23, 2012)

Jad said:


> Enjoy your "Naruto saved the world with magical ball of rasengan" dribble. I can only rely on the manga now for some decent feats from the Rookies.



Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


>


but seriously, i can't confirm it


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 23, 2012)

*shrugs* I don't see what all the fuss is about, the movie sounds decent enough to me. So basically the only major plot point we have yet to hear about is how Akatsuki is back in the real world and how they are defeated? If it barely got any focus then it looks like the Zetsu-clone theory was correct, they're probably just pawns used to buy time for Naruto to be genjutsu'd.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2012)

Well, if there's anything worth discussing about the spoilers that we received, is a willingness from Kishimoto to use Tobi using other bodies as hosts. This has at least two consequences. Those theories about Obito = Tobi or the Zetsu clone being inhabited by some old soul just got some more evidence. Furthermore, a new one is reformed, Tobi taking over Sasuke's body in the future. That's what he needs him for, not just sync with Gedo Mazo whatever that means. I thought he'd do it in an independent kind of way, not stealing Orochimaru's ways, but I can't deny this theory got new steam.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 23, 2012)

Addy said:


> itachi in a bath with sakura
> 
> though i am not sure if the user is trolling or not?
> .



What I said, it was Naruto in a bath with Sakura 

but itachi not (I was just joking when I said that)


----------



## Nuuskis (Jul 23, 2012)

Has the movie been released already?

This movie has had so much hype that you guys are going to be pissed when the movie sucks hard.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 23, 2012)

ItaSaku WHAT THE SHIT


can someone link all the leaked/spoilered new stuff about the movie

please 




read some pages - the "real" Akatsuki in the beginning have to be fake .. like Zetsu clones or something

the vibe I got from the tie-in chapter is that this could tie into the manga canon (if it's all a genjutsu - np doing so) .. so the Akatsuki can't be there for real


----------



## calimike (Jul 23, 2012)

Did pic post here before?


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> What I said, it was Naruto in a bath with Sakura
> 
> but itachi not (I was just joking when I said that)


negged 

narusaku is as boring as naruhina 

hell, even sasuke X 5 filler girls > narusaku naruhina.


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jul 23, 2012)

calimike said:


> Did pic post here before?




I think this is a list of movie theaters that will show the movie? Can we get this translated. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jul 23, 2012)

Addy said:


> narusaku is as boring as naruhina
> 
> hell, even sasuke



So... We're looking at Sasuke for an example of how not to be boring as fuck?

.


Par for the thread though I guess.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2012)

Mr Horrible said:


> So... We're looking at Sasuke for an example of how not to be boring as fuck?
> 
> .
> 
> ...



forgot to finish that sentence. read the post again


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJpwzu58360[/YOUTUBE]

What lovely music in the backround


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 23, 2012)

The preview said The movie will be out on Thursday.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 23, 2012)

Couldn't Kishimoto try to put a minimum of effort into Menma's cloak? It looks like a freaking potato bag.


----------



## Xabsol (Jul 23, 2012)

I just saw the picture of Sakura's parents... What is with the hair and the fruit loops dress


----------



## kagegak (Jul 23, 2012)

Addy said:


> negged
> 
> narusaku is as boring as naruhina
> 
> hell, even sasuke X 5 filler girls > narusaku naruhina.



I completely agree with you man

What's up with pairing fans anyway why are they so obsessed with pairings 
Even if one pairing does become canon 
It wont fucking change the fans lives 
They are 2 fictional characters and people want them to have fucking bath together wtf?


----------



## takL (Jul 23, 2012)

a bit more spo and a hearsay @2ch


*Spoiler*: __ 





> at the start sakura trashs her parents and gets reproved by Naruto. then she mutters "sasuke-kun would understand me…"
> 
> the animation is quite hit and miss.





			
				hearsay said:
			
		

> I hear that sakuras parents are alive in the limited tukuyomi  world s well  just too busy to be at home. at first sakura enjoys the freedom of being by herself and then she starts to feel lonely and visits narutos place. then she sees Naruto having a nice time with the parents and cant get in or something





> there were 4th hokages clothes in a closet in sakuras room





> ino wears a sports bra. she appeases shikamaru and choji.
> calls everyone by their name plus either ~kun or ~chan.( like choji- kun, sakura-chan), she shouts at the top of her lungs when lee falls off from the roof of the girls changing room





> menma is manipulated by tobi





> the fusion of tobi and the masked man happens at the very end.
> first the masked man meets tobi ->"who the fuck are you?"-> "ill give you some power" it went like this and tobi lent a hand to the masked.
> the masked man is brunet from the start …when menma got the dark hair I wonder.





> when Naruto defeats the masked man the black hair changes to blond and kushina runs up to him calling "manma!"









calimike said:


> Did pic post here before?



its from wsj released today. its the masked man in the limited tukuyomi world

"the theatre version naruto, character design
The Masked Man"

"an enigmatic enemy who attacks naruto in the genjutsu world! 
he hides his true face behind the weird mask but!?"

there are much datailed sketches of him and a scroll called syugetsu(vermillion moon) no sho(book) in the issue tho.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2012)

kagegak said:


> I completely agree with you man
> 
> What's up with pairing fans anyway why are they so obsessed with pairings
> Even if one pairing does become canon
> ...



idk. imagine team jacob vs team edward but shittier 

hell, the only parings  i do like are ones that bring lulz


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 23, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sakura and her parents / Naruto nad his parents_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the whole purpose was to say that sympathy and empathy aren't the same thing. Remember, Kishimoto himself said he didn't realise how unfortunate Naruto's life was as an orphan until he had kids of his own.



Ch1p said:


> any word on AU!Sakura?



Not yet.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 23, 2012)

> at the start sakura trashs her parents and gets reproved by Naruto.



Nice to see Naruto isn't afraid to call out the dumb bitch.



> then she mutters "sasuke-kun would understand me…"



This is hilarious though. She went back to her chapter 3 self.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm guessing sakura had a fight with her parents, then Naruto gives her a talk about appreciating her parents more etc etc. 

How many times must Lee fall out from the roof


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 23, 2012)

weren't dead sakura's parents in AU ?


----------



## Kusa (Jul 23, 2012)

Sakura 

Good lord,how old is she in her head ?Most likely not 16. Other characters get something like character development,she gets the opposite.She goes back to her 13 age days.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 23, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is all this? he understands what it likes to want revenge. thats all that matters.


Jad said:


> So you are telling me the Konoha Rookies are only in it for a little while? So basically they fight Akatsuki for a split second, is that it? Reminds me when I saw that flying kick from Rock Lee in the "Blood Prison" trailer, and I was all hyped up. Found the RAW for the movie, skipped the whole movie, and that was the only attack Lee did the whole movie. Probably same here, that dynamic entry to Itachi and Kisame was probably the only fight scene they got.
> 
> Well if the Rookies aren't fighting or in it for a long time, enjoy your shitty movie, my whole enthusiasm and giddiness just went ROCKETING out the window. Fuck it lol
> 
> Enjoy your "Naruto saved the world with magical ball of rasengan" dribble. I can only rely on the manga now for some decent feats from the Rookies. The entire point of this movie FOR ME just hit the center of the earth, that's how bad.


you really think that in a 2 hour long movie, the fights only lasted for a minute? and that the akatsuki were one shot by taijutsu? the summary only tells the basics of the plot not the details. they didnt even say anything about the rookies parents.


----------



## Don-kun (Jul 23, 2012)

takL said:


> a bit more spo and a hearsay @2ch
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




So Sakura said that Sasuke-kun will understand her. For some reason this just seems odd, if this did take place around chapter 170 I will boy that, but Sakura knows that IRL Sasuke doesn't care about her in fact if Naruto flashback indicate that this movie take place after summit arc then it makes even less sense.


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jul 23, 2012)

sakura, what a joke


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2012)

takL said:


> a bit more spo and a hearsay @2ch
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





GoDMasteR said:


> weren't dead sakura's parents in AU ?



There's too many contradictions at this point. Personally, I'd take everything with a pinch of salt at this point. If people can't even agree if Sakura's parents are dead or busy, then there are trolls amidst these.



calimike said:


> Did pic post here before?



The whole outfit. It reminds me of something from elsewhere, but I can't put my finger on what and where.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 23, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> what is all this? he understands what it likes to want revenge. thats all that matters.
> 
> you really think that in a 2 hour long movie, the fights only lasted for a minute? and that the akatsuki were one shot by taijutsu? the summary only tells the basics of the plot not the details. they didnt even say anything about the rookies parents.





Garrod Ran said:


> sakura, what a joke



Sometimes I wish Sakura was a member of this forum so I could neg her on a daily basis.


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 23, 2012)

The Sakura spoiler sounds really fake. How would Sasuke "understand" her? She knows he loved his parents.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 23, 2012)

This is why we should wait until Saturday and have Tokyo kit inform us about the movie like he did with the Blood prison.


----------



## ryz (Jul 23, 2012)

Jaga said:


> road to ninja postage... they going ninja crazy down in japan!



So If I use a minato stamp, it will use time/space jutsu to reach it's destination immediately?


----------



## PickledFlowers (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm not understanding the whole 'Sasuke will understand me' bit. It just doesn't make much sense. Trash talking her parents could be legit though, as it sets up her development for the movie as someone who takes their parents for granted, but then later learns to appreciate them.

I find it hilarious that she's being demonized for this possible spoiler though, as if kids are always on such happy, loving terms with their parents.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 23, 2012)

Isis said:


> The Sakura spoiler sounds really fake. How would Sasuke "understand" her? She knows he loved his parents.



It's not about loving.She loves her parents too but she thinks there isn't any one would understand her need and feelings besides Sasuke-kun .



PickledFlowers said:


> I'm not understanding the whole 'Sasuke will understand me' bit. It just doesn't make much sense. Trash talking her parents could be legit though, as it sets up her development for the movie as someone who takes their parents for granted, but then later learns to appreciate them.
> 
> I find it hilarious that she's being demonized for this possible spoiler though, as if kids are always on such happy, loving terms with their parents.



She doesn't get hate for having a fight with her parents but for thinking Sasuke would be the one to understand her.


----------



## Takaran (Jul 23, 2012)

Addy said:


> negged
> 
> narusaku is as boring as naruhina
> 
> hell, even sasuke X 5 filler girls > narusaku naruhina.



That's right, these pairings really not impressive and interesting only to fanboys, Menma with AU Hinata potentially would have been one of the best pairs in this movie: dangerous cool bastard with rough sexy bitchб but again we going get another overdose with flashbacks, Sakura's tears, domestic family drama and rasengans everywhere 

I honestly don't understand why this movie must been so big butthurt for SS and NH fans? We all know what real Sasuke never will be a Playboy and real Hinata never will be bitch so this absolutely normal what Naruto and Sakura don't want anything have with those changed fake personalities, It would been much worse if they are would been find a some interest with AU Hinata and Sasuke 
About words what Sakura now understands Naruto's feeling but that same could say what she also understands and Sasuke's feelings too, So no one from the canonic pairing not has been destroyed after this movie, Holy war still actually


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 23, 2012)

PickledFlowers said:


> I'm not understanding the whole 'Sasuke will understand me' bit. It just doesn't make much sense. Trash talking her parents could be legit though, as it sets up her development for the movie as someone who takes their parents for granted, but then later learns to appreciate them.
> 
> I find it hilarious that she's being demonized for this possible spoiler though, as if kids are always on such happy, loving terms with their parents.



Trash talking her parents don't seem very consistent with the other spoilers so far either. The Rookies have just defeated the Akatsuki and everyone seems happy.

It seems quite sad people are willing to make judgements without thinking the spoiler through.



Justice said:


> It's not about loving.She loves her parents too but she thinks there isn't any one would understand her need and feelings besides Sasuke-kun .



Right, because somehow having his parents dead makes him empathize with how much she takes her parents for granted? The Hearsay spoiler has too many holes.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2012)

PickledFlowers said:


> I'm not understanding the whole 'Sasuke will understand me' bit. It just doesn't make much sense. Trash talking her parents could be legit though, as it sets up her development for the movie as someone who takes their parents for granted, but then later learns to appreciate them.
> 
> I find it hilarious that she's being demonized for this possible spoiler though, as if kids are always on such happy, loving terms with their parents.



spoilers are contradicting each other now. there's no way to tell what's real and what isn't.


----------



## Don-kun (Jul 23, 2012)

Isis said:


> The Sakura spoiler sounds really fake. How would Sasuke "understand" her? She knows he loved his parents.



That spoiler felt Anti Sakura for some reason.
Sasuke call her annoying for a comment similar to that one.
And Naruto told her that he loved his parents and that was the reason why he refuses to let go of his revenche, if he did stated that he hated his parents I would agree, but that part doens't make sense, unless she is saying that Ino would understand her maybe if would fit.


----------



## takL (Jul 23, 2012)

PickledFlowers said:


> I'm not understanding the whole 'Sasuke will understand me' bit. It just doesn't make much sense.



the very spoiler @ 2ch said the same.

plus i believe they are legit. the account agrees with a comment of a blogger who went to the preview.


----------



## PickledFlowers (Jul 23, 2012)

Justice said:


> It's not about loving.She loves her parents too but she thinks there isn't any one would understand her need and feelings besides Sasuke-kun .
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't get hate for having a fight with her parents but for thinking Sasuke would be the one to understand her.



That spoiler can't be true though. All 'Sakura only lubs Sasuke' jokes aside, it doesn't make sense, from a story perspective, to have her say that. It's just weird.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 23, 2012)

Sakura thinks that Naruto saying him and Sasuke will die together means "Team 7 will laugh together again". 

She's a basket case and the only consistent thing in her characterization is Kishimoto's knack to humiliate her.

You can bet that spoiler is true.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 23, 2012)

Isis said:


> Trash talking her parents don't seem very consistent with the other spoilers so far either. The Rookies have just defeated the Akatsuki and everyone seems happy.
> 
> It seems quite sad people are willing to make judgements without thinking the spoiler through.
> 
> ...




I don't think It's about Sasuke understanding her problem with her parents.It's most likely just about Sasuke being the one who understands her  feelings general,not her behavior and her disappointment towards her parents.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 23, 2012)

i have to wonder if thats a kishi approved line from sakura. it doesnt make any sense. i know he did some stuff for the au world an iruka scene.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 23, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> i have to wonder if thats a kishi approved line from sakura. it doesnt make any sense. i know he did some stuff for the au world an iruka scene.



Didn't he write the script?


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 23, 2012)

Justice said:


> I don't think It's about Sasuke understanding her problem with her parents.It's most likely just about Sasuke being the one who understands her  feelings general,not her behavior and her disappointment towards her parents.



The spoiler sounded like it was talking about one scene, ie Sakura being mad at her parents for some reason after helping to save the village, and then Naruto uncharacteristically criticizing her, and then her saying traitor Sasuke would understand her. Sorry, it doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## takL (Jul 23, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Didn't he write the script?



i think he wrote the plot and the draft for the script. the final script was written by a professional script writer i forget the name.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 23, 2012)

Isis said:


> The spoiler sounded like it was talking about one scene, ie Sakura being mad at her parents for some reason after helping to save the village, and then Naruto uncharacteristically criticizing her, and then her saying traitor Sasuke would understand her. Sorry, it doesn't make any sense at all.



Actually, we've heard Sakura argues with her mother a lot. So it makes sense for that part. (getting mad at her parents)


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 23, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> Actually, we've heard Sakura argues with her mother a lot. So it makes sense for that part.



I've heard that too, but it doesn't make any sense in this context right here, after rescuing your village. Especially considering in the beginning Sasuke retrieval arc, she specifically mentions that Naruto understood her.


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jul 23, 2012)

Isis said:


> I've heard that too, but it doesn't make any sense in this context right here. Especially considering in the beginning Sasuke retrieval arc, she specifically mentions that Naruto understood her.



sasuke-Kun understand her more, kay


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2012)

Isis said:


> The spoiler sounded like it was talking about one scene, ie Sakura being mad at her parents for some reason after helping to save the village, and then Naruto uncharacteristically criticizing her, and then her saying traitor Sasuke would understand her. Sorry, it doesn't make any sense at all.



It doesn't make sense?

In the very first chapters of the manga there was a similar scene, or at least one that could be easily paralleled.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 23, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Didn't he write the script?


i think he just made the story and roughed out some scenes he had in his mind. script was some other guy.


----------



## Don-kun (Jul 23, 2012)

Isis said:


> I've heard that too, but it doesn't make any sense in this context right here, after rescuing your village. Especially considering in the beginning Sasuke retrieval arc, she specifically mentions that Naruto understood her.


This isn't about one pairing vs the other pairing Isis, the context itself is what doesn't make sence, Sasuke loves is parents he would never agree with her and that is something she knows very well.




Haruka Katana said:


> Actually, we've heard Sakura argues with her mother a lot. So it makes sense for that part. (getting mad at her parents)



Yes we know that part of her would be understandeble, but her saying that someone who loves his family would agree that parents are annoying sometimes does not fit in the context, no one who love thier parents will agree with her and worse Sasuke and she clearly know that she already experience his rage at first hand, only those who thinks their parents are annoying would agree and Sasuke isn't one of them.


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 23, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> It doesn't make sense?
> 
> In the very first chapters of the manga there was a similar scene, or at least one that could be easily paralleled.



I didn't know this movie was set in the beginning of the manga.


----------



## takL (Jul 23, 2012)

well maybe not in ur country but 16 yr olds tend to have  love and hate kinda relationships with their parents. if sasuke is full of hate, hed understand her hate.


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jul 23, 2012)

Isis said:


> I didn't know this movie was set in the beginning of the manga.



But sakura is


----------



## PickledFlowers (Jul 23, 2012)

That line seems like some bullshit the anime would pull. It wouldn't be the first time they had Sakura say something that completely contradicts something in the manga.


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 23, 2012)

takL said:


> well maybe not in ur country but 16 yr olds tend to have kinda love and hate relationships with their parents. if sasuke is full of hate, hed understand her hate.



Not for his parents.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 23, 2012)

Isis said:


> I didn't know this movie was set in the beginning of the manga.


the only part that doesnt make sense is her thinking sasuke would understand. sakura being mad at her parents and naruto calling bs on things he disagrees with is in character for both of them.


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jul 23, 2012)

PickledFlowers said:


> That line seems like some bullshit the anime would pull. It wouldn't be the first time they had Sakura say something that completely contradicts something in the manga.



yeah sure, blame it on the anime team or look at sakura development in the manga;/


----------



## Nefertieh (Jul 23, 2012)

Garrod Ran said:


> yeah sure, blame it on the anime team or look at sakura development in the manga;/



Yeah we can't forget the recent chapters where she talks about how understanding Sasuke is.


----------



## PickledFlowers (Jul 23, 2012)

Garrod Ran said:


> yeah sure, blame it on the anime team or look at sakura development in the manga;/



I'm very aware of her development in the manga, thank you. Despite what YOU may think, I find her to be a good character, one that the anime team tends to short change quite a bit.

Anyway... 

Really hoping that spoiler isn't true, if only because it makes no sense from a writers perspective. If this were Ino and not Sasuke that she said would understand her, than it would make sense.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 23, 2012)

The basic idea is probably that since Naruto never had any parents he can't understand Sakura fighting with hers, while Sasuke had parents for a while and therefore would understand her.

Of course it's completely missing the point but missing the point is what Sakura does best.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 23, 2012)

Saunion said:


> The basic idea is probably that since Naruto never had any parents he can't understand Sakura fighting with hers, while Sasuke had parents for a while and therefore would understand her.
> 
> Of course it's completely missing the point but missing the point is what Sakura does best.


this is true, but i dont see why she wouldnt use one of her other friends who do have parents as an example.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 23, 2012)

Isis said:


> The spoiler sounded like it was talking about one scene, ie Sakura being mad at her parents for some reason after helping to save the village, and then Naruto uncharacteristically criticizing her, and then her saying traitor Sasuke would understand her. Sorry, it doesn't make any sense at all.



Still,just because she said it right after the fight it doesn't mean she meant understanding her behaviour towards her parents.Her fight could have happened in the first place because her parnets didn't understand her feelings and she realized that only Sasuke can understand her (feelings)


Though ,If she said it just because Naruto didn't agree with her and she thought at Sasuke being the only one who can understand the problems and her behaviour towards her parents then indeed;this wouldn't make sense.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jul 23, 2012)

So the movie suck? At lest that what I'm get from all of this. It's mostly to see Naruto with a family but little plot, suck fights and are just like ever other movie.

Thats about right?


----------



## Garrod Ran (Jul 23, 2012)

PickledFlowers said:


> I'm very aware of her development in the manga, thank you. Despite what YOU may think, I find her to be a good character, one that the anime team tends to short change quite a bit.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Really hoping that spoiler isn't true, if only because it makes no sense from a writers perspective. If this were Ino and not Sasuke that she said would understand her, than it would make sense.



Every time sakura character open her mouth or etc, does it ever make sense?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 23, 2012)

overlordofnobodies said:


> So the movie suck? At lest that what I'm get from all of this. It's mostly to see Naruto with a family but little plot, suck fights and are just like ever other movie.
> 
> Thats about right?


where did you get all that from? apparently the big fight is awesome and its _nothing_ like the other movies.

the plot is exactly what we thought it was going to be. konoha vs akatsuki> meet the parents> genjutsu> lulz> narutos parents> more lulz> ???> naruto vs tobi. 
if the guy who saw the movied cried at the end, it cant be too bad.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2012)

Just the fact that _Naruto_ is telling _Sakura_ off should have warned people this spoiler might either be fake or misunderstood. When has Naruto ever told Sakura off? Even when she fake confessed, he was reasonably _nice_ and he held no grudge against her.



takL said:


> well maybe not in ur country but 16 yr olds tend to have  love and hate kinda relationships with their parents. if sasuke is full of hate, hed understand her hate.



"Sakura-san, unlike my brother, you don't lack hatred." 



Isis said:


> Not for his parents.



Why? Sasuke hated and loved his brother. Maybe he really would understand.

This whole thing about understanding only if you go through the same situation sucks to begin with.



Justice said:


> Still,just because she said it right after the fight it doesn't mean she meant understanding her behaviour towards her parents.Her fight could have happened in the first place because her parnets didn't understand her feelings and she realized that only Sasuke can understand her (feelings)


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 23, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> When has Naruto ever told Sakura off?


their meeting in the land of snow.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jul 23, 2012)

Why is this thread full of pairing bullshit? I can tell that majority of Naruto-fans are girls.


----------



## PickledFlowers (Jul 23, 2012)

Garrod Ran said:


> Every time sakura character open her mouth or etc, does it ever make sense?



Of course.  Every time you point out a flaw with Sakura, are you not going to give solid reasoning for it? This has become tiresome already.

Has their been any spoilers about canon Sasuke being in the movie? A lot of the promotional work featured him, but I cannot figure out how he would possibly fit into the plot at this point.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jul 23, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> *where did you get all that from?* apparently the big fight is awesome and its _nothing_ like the other movies.
> 
> the plot is exactly what we thought it was going to be. konoha vs akatsuki> meet the parents> genjutsu> lulz> narutos parents> more lulz> ???> naruto vs tobi.
> if the guy who saw the movied cried at the end, it cant be too bad.



Because for the last three pages ever one has be talking about Sakura saying one line & other pairing like thing. So the movie cant be all that good if that what it fill like ever one is talking about. 

I mean if the fights were good why not talk about them? Or how about Naruto haveing a family?Nope it's all pairing.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2012)

Nachrael said:


> Why is this thread full of pairing bullshit?



I'm disappointed too. I made a comment about the implications of Menma - Tobi fusion a few pages before. I'd like to hear what others think of said fusion, but it seems like bashing Sakrua is more fun ATM.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 23, 2012)

overlordofnobodies said:


> Because for the last three pages ever one has be talking about Sakura saying one line & other pairing like thing. So the movie cant be all that good if that what it fill like ever one is talking about.
> 
> I mean if the fights were good why not talk about them? Or how about Naruto haveing a family?Nope it's all pairing.



It has nothing to do with pairings, it's just good ol Sakura bashing.

We can't talk about the fights or Naruto's family scenes because we don't have any details about them. A lot of japanese fans on Twitter said that the movie was very emotional though.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 23, 2012)

overlordofnobodies said:


> Because for the last three pages ever one has be talking about Sakura saying one line & other pairing like thing. So the movie cant be all that good if that what it fill like ever one is talking about.
> 
> I mean if the fights were good why not talk about them? Or how about Naruto haveing a family?Nope it's all pairing.


i dont think the guys who saw the movie gave too many details about the enemies or the fights or anything else. they mostly just gave some au rookies scenes, said the last fight was crazy, and said that tobi fuses with menma. 

as for the pairing stuff, thats just the way naruto fans are. no matter what, pairings will always get a lot of attention. merely releasing hinata and sasuke's designs at the same time was enough to kick it up. and of course the fans are gonna jump on a crazy sakura line.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 23, 2012)

Don-kun said:


> Yes we know that part of her would be understandeble, but her saying that someone who loves his family would agree that parents are annoying sometimes does not fit in the context, no one who love thier parents will agree with her and worse Sasuke and she clearly know that she already experience his rage at first hand, only those who thinks their parents are annoying would agree and Sasuke isn't one of them.



I wasn't even talking about that part  Was just pointing out something.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 23, 2012)

> at the start sakura trashs her parents and gets reproved by Naruto. then she mutters "sasuke-kun would understand me…"
> 
> the animation is quite hit and miss.



Gosh sakura,  will you ever learn? At this point I think kishi is just trolling. I look forward to naruto repreminding her. Hopefully something like he said before, I hate sakura who is dumb bitch to her parents.


----------



## PickledFlowers (Jul 23, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Gosh sakura,  will you ever learn? At this point I think kishi is just trolling. I look forward to naruto repreminding her. Hopefully something like he said before, I hate sakura who is *dumb bitch to her parents*.



Kids argue with their parents all the time. They get in fights. It is completely normal. Stop taking every little thing Sakura does and making it sound 10 times worse than it really is. 

This is getting ridiculous. I came on this thread to learn more about the movie. It sounded really interesting, and I would have liked to have rational discussions about what could happen. This fandom sucks. 

Again, I'll ask if anyone knows about real Sasuke and his involvement in the movie, because it doesn't seem like he can fit anywhere in the plot.


----------



## Thresh (Jul 23, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Gosh sakura,  will you ever learn? At this point I think kishi is just trolling. I look forward to naruto repreminding her. Hopefully something like he said before, *I hate sakura who is dumb bitch to her parents*.



I'm pretty sure that there are over 1 million teenagers that are like that to their parents in the real world.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2012)

sakura being sakura it seems always saying dumb things. nothing new from kishi about her. but about the movie it seems interesting tobi can merge with people. if this is canon and shown in the manga the whole obito theory finally seems plausible to me who have hated the theory for a long time.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 23, 2012)

Gabe said:


> sakura being sakura it seems always saying dumb things. nothing new from kishi about her. but about the movie it seems interesting tobi can merge with people. if this is canon and shown in the manga the whole obito theory finally seems plausible to me who have hated the theory for a long time.



That's his own genjutsu though. I'd expect him to do whatever he wants in his own genjutsu.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 23, 2012)

PickledFlowers said:


> Kids argue with their parents all the time. They get in fights. It is completely normal. Stop taking every little thing Sakura does and making it sound 10 times worse than it really is.
> 
> This is getting ridiculous. I came on this thread to learn more about the movie. It sounded really interesting, and I would have liked to have rational discussions about what could happen. This fandom sucks.



Wouldn't be the first time she wishes them off the earth cos she can't do everything she wants and and  seriously if Sasuke was disgusted by it in Ch. 3 how can the fandom be 'making it sound 10 times worse that it really is' when she is also placing Sasuke on a pedestal as if he gave any indication of understanding her in that regard. Just sounds like something a brainless fangirl would say.

But since this is a movie, I'm not going to give it that much credit, but it's pretty desperate to show any indignation over the reaction to the supposed quote of hers considering her spoilered portrayal in this movie (in which Kishi colllaborated) regards to AU Sasuke.


----------



## Seirenity (Jul 23, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Gosh sakura,  will you ever learn? At this point I think kishi is just trolling. I look forward to naruto repreminding her. Hopefully something like he said before, I hate sakura who is dumb bitch to her parents.




Oh please, like you've never argued with your parents


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 23, 2012)

Turbulence said:


> I'm pretty sure that there are over 1 million teenagers that are like that to their parents in the real world.



Doesn't make it right in and of itself.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 23, 2012)

Turbulence said:


> I'm pretty sure that there are over 1 million teenagers that are like that to their parents in the real world.



Yes, but the point is the fact that she would miss her parents if they were gone is the thing she needed to learn. Otherwise she would not be crying at the end of the movie. She acted like a bitch, got called out on it, learnt her lesson and apologized.

She is a really reckless girl when it comes to her parents in chp 3 she said naruto was lucky to not have parents. Then during her confession she said she would feel lonely if sasuke left even if she had parents and to take her with him. There is not enough facealms for that. At 13, sakura's parents should have kept better eyes on her. Looked like she was ready to abandon them. She is a spoiled brat.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Gosh sakura,  will you ever learn? At this point I think kishi is just trolling. I look forward to naruto repreminding her. Hopefully something like he said before, I hate sakura who is dumb bitch to her parents.



she is 16. what do you expect? 

sakura: i want to wear something slutty today l

sakura's mom: you mean more slutty

sakura: yeah, all the other female ninjas doing it 

sakura's mom: no 

sakura: what do you mean no?  dad say something

sakura dad: hey. don't drag me into this. i told your mother that giving you those kitchen lesons would be the best thing for you but nooooooooooo "i want my daughter to be hokage"

sakura's mom: what is that supposed to mean?.

sakura's dad: im just saying. maybe our daughter's future as hokage was stollen the moment naruto became the hero of the village. 

sakura's mother: at least she doesn't suck at her job like you.

sakura's dad: you sure know more allot  about sucking don't ya? 

sakura: crap, not again.

sakura's mother: it was only one time and  i told you i was under his genjutsu 

sakura's dad: itachi was 13 years old and how the hell do you remember if you were under his genjutsu?

sakura: fuck it. i am out.

later............

sakura: you know what naruto? i enjy you for not having parents.

naruto: 

sakura: not you too  where is sasuke?. he understands. he killed his own brother..... maybe he could..........


----------



## HolyHands (Jul 23, 2012)

If that Sakura spoiler is true, then that's pretty messed up. I can understand Sakura not appreciating parents at the beginning of the series, but she really should have grown out of that by now. She's a freaking medical ninja, surely she's been in situations where she's had to bring someone out from near-death and their loved ones are bawling their eyes out wondering if that person is gonna live. How she can still take loved ones for granted is beyond me.

I know it's a movie and all, but damn. I'd expect a ninja of all people to grow out of that "I hate mommy and daddy" phase. Such a brat.


----------



## Don-kun (Jul 23, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> Wouldn't be the first time she wishes them off the earth cos she can't do everything she wants and and  seriously if Sasuke was disgusted by it in Ch. 3 how can the fandom be 'making it sound 10 times worse that it really is' when she is also placing Sasuke on a pedestal as if he gave any indication of understanding her in that regard. Just sounds like something a brainless fangirl would say.
> 
> But since this is a movie, I'm not going to give it that much credit, but it's pretty desperate to show any indignation over the reaction to the supposed quote of hers considering her spoilered portrayal in this movie (in which Kishi colllaborated) regards to AU Sasuke.



I can believe anything about Sakura she is a character I fallow for a long time, even if they tell me Sakura wished Sasuke would kiss her in the movie I would believe it, but I will not believe that line, the way I see her character, the movie and the Manga, if Sakura made that comment to Sasuke about how parents being anoying that would be her last word, nicer Sasuke call her annoying and got very piss at her, what this Sasuke would do to her? Yeah I know they are a pian in the butt.

People believe that line because is a great way to bash her character, but people who try to make sanse of her words will find it strange.


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Yes, but the point is the fact that she would miss her parents if they were gone is the thing she needed to learn. Otherwise she would not be crying at the end of the movie. She acted like a bitch, got called out on it, learnt her lesson and apologized.
> 
> She is a really reckless girl when it comes to her parents in chp 3 she said naruto was lucky to not have parents. Then during her confession she said she would feel lonely if sasuke left even if she had parents and to take her with him. There is not enough facealms for that. At 13, sakura's parents should have kept better eyes on her. Looked like she was ready to abandon them. She is a spoiled brat.


i hate defending sakura but she is a girl in love for god sake 

hell, when i asked my 5 year old neighbor if his parents would live in his future mansion, he said and i quote "no". 

hell sasuke's relationship with his parents would have been like this most likely seeing how jealous he was of itachi.


----------



## PickledFlowers (Jul 23, 2012)

izzyisozaki said:


> Wouldn't be the first time she wishes them off the earth cos she can't do everything she wants and and  seriously if Sasuke was disgusted by it in Ch. 3 how can the fandom be 'making it sound 10 times worse that it really is' when she is also placing Sasuke on a pedestal as if he gave any indication of understanding her in that regard. Just sounds like something a brainless fangirl would say.
> 
> But since this is a movie, I'm not going to give it that much credit, but it's pretty desperate to show any indignation over the reaction to the supposed quote of hers considering her spoilered portrayal in this movie (in which Kishi colllaborated) regards to AU Sasuke.



When in the world did she ever wish them off the earth? And we have no idea what their supposed fight is about, so to say it's because she can't get everything she wants is jumping the gun. 

I agree that the line about Sasuke is sketchy, and makes it sound like Sakura is clueless about the situation. But this line is so out of place for her, considering that in the manga she is very aware that Sasuke isn't in his right mind and she has no understanding of why he's doing what he's doing. She doesn't place him on any kind of pedestal then, so where is this line coming from? 

As for her reaction to AU Sasuke, I wouldn't take that seriously. A boy is flirting with her and she's basking in the attention she always wanted. It's all for fun and fan-service.


----------



## Fay (Jul 23, 2012)

pairing peeps hating on Sakura like always. 

This movie ain't canon, it hasn't much to do with the manga. It's just a movie to entertain the Naruto fandom. Heck Kishi himself said that this movie is basically everything that's not the manga.

So regardless of what movie Sakura might've said, manga Sakura had nothing to do with it :/, come on.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 23, 2012)

People are pissed that this movie is not about pairings but instead fully focused on parental bonds.

Fans hoped for some pairing fanservice, some Akatsuki character development and heavy role, combined with seeing the rookies shine. At the end there is no fanservice, Akatsuki wont play such a big role as some were hoping for, and the rookies wont be important either.

Thats what happens when people have way to high expectations and have their own viosion of how things will go. Then when said vision is crushed they are mad. 

Still, probably even the biggest complainers will probably watch this movie LOL


----------



## Fay (Jul 23, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> People are pissed that this movie is not about pairings but instead fully focused on parental bonds.



Yeah this thread is full of butthurt. I'm not laughing at them though, all the charaSuke vs. real Sasuke promoposters we got and I get nada Sauce in the movie, so yes I'm majorly butthurt as well .

And to be honest, the anime team and even Kishi did promote the movie with pairings. I understand they want movie viewers, but misguiding people isn't very nice. 

On the Shounen Jump cover of last week Minato and Kushina are in the very back, whereas this movie is all about them . They should've focused on Naruto + parents promo IMO.


----------



## Chijou no Hoshi (Jul 23, 2012)

While everything about the movie still not be clear yet, don't play Sakura-chan down.
If that spoiler's true, then may be, Sakura-chan's parents said something in the crowd that made her felt embarrassed and sulked. ( remember the screenshot of her parents from the last interview). Between the parents and the child, sometime, the fights as that could happen. Shikamaru usually complain about his mother grumble against him, too.
Naruto, at the beginning, didn't have parents. So, he just craved for the parents's compassion and no experience about the normal contradiction in the family.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jul 23, 2012)

HolyHands said:


> If that Sakura spoiler is true, then that's pretty messed up. I can understand Sakura not appreciating parents at the beginning of the series, but she really should have grown out of that by now. She's a freaking medical ninja, *surely she's been in situations where she's had to bring someone out from near-death and their loved ones are bawling their eyes out wondering if that person is gonna live. How she can still take loved ones for granted is beyond me.*
> 
> I know it's a movie and all, but damn. I'd expect a ninja of all people to grow out of that "I hate mommy and daddy" phase. Such a brat.



This would sum it up...

At 12-13 y.o. she could have been childish, bratty. 

But the time has passed, she must have encountered some other orphans (Konoha is ninja village after all, many children lost their parents in 3rd ninja war and Kyuubi attack - she should have met them IMO and she shouldn't have been brought up so tactless in the first place IMO).

She isn't a princess living behind thick walls of her palace, but a kunoichi who meets death on her every step. How could _this_ leave her without any influence or afterthought? Kishi makes her act as if she spends her carrier-time in dollhouse not in hospital and on battle-field.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 23, 2012)

Fay said:


> pairing peeps hating on Sakura like always.
> 
> This movie ain't canon, it hasn't much to do with the manga. It's just a movie to entertain the Naruto fandom. Heck Kishi himself said that this movie is basically everything that's not the manga.
> 
> So regardless of what movie Sakura might've said, manga Sakura had nothing to do with it :/, come on.



oh please  as if sakura pairing people weren't being just as sensitive to this with the _it's totally normal for her to say _ completely ignoring she pulls this in front of Naruto who is an orphan (mirroring her same lack of empathy in Ch. 3). I love how you continue to act as if you were above the whole 'pairings' thing yet you immediately take sides just cos Sakura's honor was put into discussion, as if it only had to do with pairings and not the character itself.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Fay said:


> pairing peeps hating on Sakura like always.
> 
> This movie ain't canon, it hasn't much to do with the manga. It's just a movie to entertain the Naruto fandom. Heck Kishi himself said that this movie is basically everything that's not the manga.
> 
> So regardless of what movie Sakura might've said, manga Sakura had nothing to do with it :/, come on.


I agree.:33

In the manga Sakura has shown to have developed care and respect for Naruto, and took a decision in relation to Sasuke, that although the decision hasn't been carried to term, shows that she doesn't have that view, at this time, in the manga about the two boys.
There's no reason to hate Sakura for something that everyone says is not canon.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 23, 2012)

People jumping the gun, where have i seen this before


----------



## maksitobi (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2012)

this whole mask thing is stupid


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm very interested in dat backpack. What the heck does it say?  I read about the scroll b4. Is it connected with the backpack?



Addy said:


> this whole mask thing is stupid



Obviously, it's so you won't see his face.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope we get to see more of Hinata?s mother. 
Or Orochimaru?s parents or any other interesting characters parents for that matter.

If not then there will not be much for me to look forward.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 23, 2012)

Soooo who's gonna fight those sacred fillers?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 23, 2012)

AR Akatsuki?  All of information about the villains and stuff seems really cagey and incomplete.  Do we even know what AR Naruto wants?


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 23, 2012)

Wasn't one of the beasts supposed to be a phoenix or something? 

This sense movie makes not...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 23, 2012)

Menma's mask is the coolest.

And did i just saw a reaper and a... goddess? The goddess looks weird as hell though.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 23, 2012)

PickledFlowers said:


> When in the world did she ever wish them off the earth? And we have no idea what their supposed fight is about, so to say it's because she can't get everything she wants is jumping the gun.
> 
> I agree that the line about Sasuke is sketchy, and makes it sound like Sakura is clueless about the situation. But this line is so out of place for her, considering that in the manga she is very aware that Sasuke isn't in his right mind and she has no understanding of why he's doing what he's doing. She doesn't place him on any kind of pedestal then, so where is this line coming from?
> 
> As for her reaction to AU Sasuke, I wouldn't take that seriously. A boy is flirting with her and she's basking in the attention she always wanted. It's all for fun and fan-service.



people post in this thread as if what happened in the movie was serious business. That's the context of most of the comments. To get defensive over something that actually happens in the movie is just as dumb as taking it as canon in my view. For me this movie is mostly meaningless apart from the part Kishi drew but he also collaborated so I don't have any particular side in the debate.
I was referring to her ch. 3 statements in the manga where she basked in the thought of not having parents. mine was obviously a way of speaking and I don't see how she's being any less disrespectful when immediately after she dismisses Naruto for supporting filial piety and then appeals to Mr. Ideal Sasuke. There is both nothing to defend in the context of this movie and nothing to hold against Sakura's character in the context of the manga. That was my point.


----------



## Kusa (Jul 23, 2012)

Some still don't get that Sakura gets the hate because of saying that Sasuke is the one who understands her rather then  fighting with her parents.In the begining ıt was all ' the movie ıs canon,the movie is canon,suddenly something happens that some don't like ,it's not canon...Well whateva it was never meant to be canon.
.I just hope we will have good fights in this movie.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 23, 2012)

Unless stated otherwise (by Kishi), the movies should never be considered canon.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 23, 2012)

Wasn't it written in the intro to the Road to Ninja manga 'to have fun making the connections'? I think this movie is just for entertainment in regards to canon. That is the most obvious conclusion and it just also happens to help the author in filling some holes he won't have time to address in the actual manga.


----------



## HolyHands (Jul 23, 2012)

I'd say that this movie is semi-canon when it comes to the whole continuity debate. Obviously, the actual events of the movie are non-canon, but I think the characterizations could be considered canon. Kishi did have a large hand in making this movie after all.

Naruto supposedly misses his parents and is happy to see them. This is a pretty accurate depiction of how Naruto would act in the manga.

Sakura's parents have yet to appear in canon, but it's pretty clear that Kishi intends these to be the official designs for her parents. If Sakura's parents appeared in the manga, there's a 99% chance they would look and act how they are in the movie. I think it would be a bit silly to call them non-canon just because we don't actually see them in the manga.

The RTN oneshot events didn't happen, but I do consider the characterizations accurate. I see no reason to believe that how the characters acted in that oneshot are somehow different to how they would act in a similar situation in the manga.

It's a pretty rocky interpretation I admit, but I do think it jumps the gun a bit to just write off everything about RTN as non-canon. At the very least, I do consider how the characters act to be accurate to their manga counterparts.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 23, 2012)

^ 
I agree with the movie something of semi-canon.

Aah, so there _are_ contradictions and inconsistencies in the spoilers. 
We'll just have to see how the real movie turns out to see if they were credible, after all.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 23, 2012)

HolyHands said:


> I'd say that this movie is semi-canon when it comes to the whole continuity debate. Obviously, the actual events of the movie are non-canon, but I think the characterizations could be considered canon. Kishi did have a large hand in making this movie after all.
> 
> Naruto supposedly misses his parents and his happy to see them. This is a pretty accurate depiction of how Naruto would act in the manga.
> 
> ...



I don't think Naruto would act like in the one shot (well ok for the peeping and stuff like that). This whole "I'm so lonely" angst isn't really part of his characterization anymore, especially now that he's met his parents and fully embraced his identity.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 23, 2012)

Saunion said:


> I don't think Naruto would act like in the one shot (well ok for the peeping and stuff like that). This whole "I'm so lonely" angst isn't really part of his characterization anymore, especially now that he's met his parents and fully embraced his identity.



I don't think this is entirely true. I think that even he has times were he felt a bit lonely and longed for the company of his parents, the manga just doesn't focus on it like the one shot did. Though since he realized the identity of his parents he has grown stronger from it, it would be foolish to think that he doesn't miss them from time to time and would manifest in such a way.


----------



## HolyHands (Jul 23, 2012)

Saunion said:


> I don't think Naruto would act like in the one shot (well ok for the peeping and stuff like that). This whole "I'm so lonely" angst isn't really part of his characterization anymore, especially now that he's met his parents and fully embraced his identity.



Kishimoto has changed a lot since he became a father though. Naruto used to be the no-angst guy, but ever since Sasuke left, it's been angst all the time. And ever since Kishi became a parent, he's been real gung-ho on the whole "children need their parents" thing, which is why Minato and Kushina have been practically shoved down our throats the past year. So it really isn't out of the norm for Kishi to insert a few bits of "I miss mom and dad" into Naruto's character.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 23, 2012)

He didn't miss his parents in the one shot though, he was just alone. Which again isn't very consistent with recent events. 

Anyway this whole debate is pretty meaningless. Call this movie canon filler if you like.


----------



## santanico (Jul 23, 2012)

HK-47 said:


> Unless stated otherwise (by Kishi), the movies should never be considered canon.





izzyisozaki said:


> Wasn't it written in the intro to the Road to Ninja manga 'to have fun making the connections'? I think this movie is just for entertainment in regards to canon. That is the most obvious conclusion and it just also happens to help the author in filling some holes he won't have time to address in the actual manga.



Yeah basically this. It's all in good fun to me *shrug*


----------



## Jaga (Jul 23, 2012)

Saunion said:


> He didn't miss his parents in the one shot though, he was just alone. Which again isn't very consistent with recent events.
> 
> Anyway this whole debate is pretty meaningless. Call this movie canon filler if you like.



the world loves naruto, but he was alone in his house probably remembering when he was always alone. i thought it was conistant.

but ya its filler


----------



## mayumi (Jul 23, 2012)

Kishi has said in every interview he gave that it is about naruto and his parents and parental love. it's the anime advertising department who trolled the pairing fans. kishi did his job trolling only sakura


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 23, 2012)

That line from Sakura seems fake. Sasuke was the one who told her not to say things like that back in part I and for her it was a very important moment since she brings it up again in chapter 181. I just don't feel like she would say Sasuke would understand because he lost his parents too and he already called her out for saying things like that.

If it is true, I do understand being that way with your parents. Even after losing one it doesn't mean you don't sometimes get mad and upset at the other. It's being a teenager after all.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 23, 2012)

new scans


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 23, 2012)

Those four dudes look seriously wicked.


----------



## Combine (Jul 23, 2012)

Quoting for higher quality scans (boo Saiyanisland).

I think people are probably upset that Akatsuki is going to relegated to a very minor role and that the battles are looking to play out against these filler enemies (though they look kind of cool). I suppose Kishi and the anime team felt that Akatsuki has been done to death already so no point revisiting them too much.

I still kind of wish Kishi had taken this film in a direction of a "what if" alternate timeline instead of a lolGenjutsu.

As for pairings, I'm staying out of that business.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 23, 2012)

Saunion said:


> He didn't miss his parents in the one shot though, he was just alone. Which again isn't very consistent with recent events.



I think it's something that can only be written as in the depth of his heart. It's a primordial desire that he could never fully experience, hence the very little focus of his character on it - because he isn't the stunted kind of guy constantly brooding over those past possibilities. Like in the beginning of the manga with the whole Inari thing Kakashi says Naruto had probably gotten tired of crying. I don't think it means he no longer suffers from such things esp when he can't even let go of his symbolic familial bond with the likes Sasuke.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 23, 2012)

I'll probably cry during the movie. If most of everybody else did. Damn.


----------



## calimike (Jul 23, 2012)

『NARUTO』今週のジャンプでヒナタのおっぱいが湯に浮くほど大きいことが判明  
Link removed


----------



## Mateush (Jul 23, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new scans



Who are these? takL or someone can translate these?


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 23, 2012)

> I hear that *sakuras parents are alive in the limited tukuyomi world s well just too busy to be at home*. at first sakura enjoys the freedom of being by herself and then she starts to feel lonely and visits narutos place. then she sees Naruto having a nice time with the parents and cant get in or something





> there were *4th hokages clothes in a closet in sakuras room*



So Sakura's father is the 4th Hokage in the tsukuyomi world after all?


----------



## Meoky59 (Jul 23, 2012)

Addy said:


> idk. imagine team jacob vs team edward but shittier


Is that even possible  ?


----------



## Combine (Jul 23, 2012)

calimike said:


> 『NARUTO』今週のジャンプでヒナタのおっぱいが湯に浮くほど大きいことが判明
> Link removed


Someone sure likes Hinata's boobs


----------



## HolyHands (Jul 23, 2012)

Combine said:


> Someone sure likes Hinata's boobs



Breasts are important, man.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 23, 2012)

Not on a woman who gives off a rather moe or child-like aura .

At least in my view.......I like confident and forward women with those assets.

Too bad the AU Hinata is not the real one and even then, according to the spoilers, she is even more bitchy than Sakura.




But anyway:

Sakura's comment in the spoilers is just....pathetic !

She learns her lesson in the end of the movie.....but really?  It is like she still did not learn anything from chapter 3  !


----------



## ch1p (Jul 23, 2012)

Enough with the hate.  Can't you people talk about anything else but pairings and character bashing?

---

I found another sketch from that gigantic wall. It is unrelated to the movie.



There was a fan of her in this (or was it the previous) thread. I forget who it was.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 23, 2012)

Did anyone see this pic?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, it was posted some pages ago.

When I first saw that I thought:

_is this Kishi's way of showing a possible premier of NarutoxSasuke's love child ?_





Turns out that it is Menma.


----------



## 8 (Jul 23, 2012)

MS81 said:


> Did anyone see this pic?


has been posted already. that's narutobi. power level 9000.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 23, 2012)

> at the start sakura trashs her parents and gets reproved by Naruto. then she mutters "sasuke-kun would understand me?"



because sasuke was stupid and didn't have the way to teach her (*you are annoying*) 

I like that only Naruto has perfect way to teach her about what the true pain of lost parents. And she will understand the pain of lost parents from Naruto not sasuke LOL  
Thanks Kishi, another development for NaruSaku 




> there were 4th hokages clothes in a closet in sakuras room



So Sakura will steal the hokage clothes and give it to her man Naruto 
I smell parallel in it MinaKushi = NaruSaku


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jul 23, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Enough with the hate.  Can't you people talk about anything else but pairings and character bashing?
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Thanks for the Tenten sketch, Ch1p! I love Tenten.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jul 23, 2012)

Shit got crazy - Hinata?s design for movie looks crazy. She looks very confident. WTF is going on?


----------



## claudia (Jul 23, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> because sasuke was stupid and didn't have the way to teach her (*you are annoying*)
> 
> I like that only Naruto has perfect way to teach her about what the true pain of lost parents. And she will understand the pain of lost parents from Naruto not sasuke LOL
> Thanks Kishi, another development for NaruSaku
> ...



in that trailer is that part of the movie?


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 23, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Shit got crazy - Hinata?s design for movie looks crazy. She looks very confident. WTF is going on?



Buddy, you're late.


----------



## claudia (Jul 23, 2012)

BiggsDarklighter said:


> Thanks for the Tenten sketch, Ch1p! I love Tenten.



do you oooh have minato sketche as well as the ten ten?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 23, 2012)

claudia said:


> in that trailer is that part of the movie?


This part:

*Spoiler*: __ 






I think Sakura is in the same place with Naruto wear 4th hokage clothes(background is same)


----------



## claudia (Jul 23, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> This part:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...








don't I speak of the image you have of sasuke with girls, that trailer is?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jul 23, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> Buddy, you're late.



enlighten me of Hinata and Naruto in the movie then  stop telling me i am late lol. Enlighten me!! Why is Hinata so confident in some pictures, and in the movie manga shy?


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 23, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> enlighten me of Hinata and Naruto in the movie then  stop telling me i am late lol. Enlighten me!! Why is Hinata so confident in some pictures, and in the movie manga shy?



You're late.

And Hinata is confident because she's not Hinata. It's another Hinata, from an alternate timeline that Tobi created and cast on Naruto to trap him forever in a "_perfect world_".


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 23, 2012)

According to the previous 2ch spoilers:

AU Hinata's only "major" appearances were trying to claim that Menma is her man (AU Naruto's name)  despite that they are not even in a relationship and insulting Sakura because she is jealous of her.....if AU Hinata even tried to prevent Naruto from leaving or even claiming him....she failed, apparently !

AU Hinata shows up only a little bit more than AU Sasuke, but even then.....Naruto did not seem to be impressed nor interested, either way.


What almost kept Naruto from leaving was solely because of his "parents" in this genjutsu, however.  Not because of any girl .


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't mean to sound like a hater but the AU Sasuke looks like a version of Ino as a male.

So movie Sasuke = step down.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 23, 2012)

AU Sasuke only appears in a few scenes that involves trolling Sakura !


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 23, 2012)

^ So AU Sasuke got Ino's personality, AU Ino got Hinata's personality, and AU Hinata got Sasuke's personality?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 23, 2012)

An AU love triangle or square ?




@Whitewolf:

But anyway, you can find the pages with the 2ch spoilers somewhere between pages 60-80.

Anything above page 80 just mentions how Sakura still acts like a bratty girl with her comment about how lucky not to have parents in the beginning of the film ......


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 23, 2012)

^ Might be false claims. 

We have no way of knowing.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 23, 2012)

Well, 2ch has done spoilers for other Naruto movies and they have been accurate for the most part.  Despite the fact that I wish Sakura did not stoop so low with her comment about how lucky it is not to have parents .....

There was an early screening for a lucky few who won some kind of contest in Japan.


----------



## HolyHands (Jul 23, 2012)

The spoilers are most likely true. Not only have movie spoilers been accurate in the past, but most of what we've heard matches up with how the movie is described. Sakura learning the value of parents makes sense considering how parenthood is the major theme here. It does crap on Sakura's character a bit, but then again, that's kinda how Kishi rolls.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 23, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> There was an early screening for a lucky few who won some kind of contest in Japan.



I'm aware.



HolyHands said:


> The spoilers are most likely true.



Wanting them to be might be bringing you to say that.




HolyHands said:


> that's kinda how Kishi rolls.



Mhm?




HolyHands said:


> movie spoilers been accurate in the past



That's good to hear.


----------



## HolyHands (Jul 23, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> Wanting them to be might be bringing you to say that.



Most of the spoilers have actually disappointed me, but I still believe them all the same. I just don't see much reason to doubt them unless we start hearing from 2ch users who prove the earlier spoilers as false.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 23, 2012)

^

Very true.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jul 24, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> enlighten me of Hinata and Naruto in the movie then  stop telling me i am late lol. Enlighten me!! Why is Hinata so confident in some pictures, and in the movie manga shy?



Simple answer....the one shot manga is the "day before" the genjutsu was cast. So the characters havent gone AU yet. Think you are confusing the current with the AU characters, so many new/leaked releases and movie character drawings. Seems Kishi is having fun with the AU universe and giving fans more to talk about. Should be a fun movie to watch and seeing the characters having a change in personalities. Never know if this is a plausible future...lol


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 24, 2012)

According to 2ch, the Akatsuki who attack Konoha in the beginning are all white Zetsu.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 24, 2012)

The summary from a while back pretty much gave away that they were fakes, was hoping they wouldn't be THAT weak though.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 24, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> According to 2ch, the Akatsuki who attack Konoha in the beginning are all white Zetsu.



whaaaaaaaaat?! 

Well it makes sense but


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jul 24, 2012)

RFujinami said:


> ^ So AU Sasuke got Ino's personality, AU Ino got Hinata's personality, and AU Hinata got Sasuke's personality?



Thats not true..it would be a stupid thing if Kishi did it..
besides Sasuke not bold (or whatever it's called) as AU Hinata..


----------



## Combine (Jul 24, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> According to 2ch, the Akatsuki who attack Konoha in the beginning are all white Zetsu.


Funny, that was something I posted on this board a few days ago. I wonder if the 2ch people are lurkers?

The idea makes sense though, given what we know about how Akatsuki gets beaten at the start of the film, and that so far, no media has shown them using their special skills or even speaking. 

It's really a shame then to put them in the film at all if that's what the plot has reduced them to. Should have just left it at Tobi, Zetsu and the new filler enemies. But I guess it was good for promotion.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 24, 2012)

Can white Zetsu mimic powers too?  I thought he couldn't...


----------



## Hiruko93 (Jul 24, 2012)

Full new poster


----------



## Kusa (Jul 24, 2012)

White Zetsu ?
Again  

I have enough of them


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 24, 2012)

From the new Road to Guy episode:


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 24, 2012)

Watching the new Rock lee episode right now (the one with thats related to the movie). Its hilarious! :Grin


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 24, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From the new Road to Guy episode:



Omg I have to watch this 

TobiGai


----------



## Spica (Jul 24, 2012)

Eyebrows 

Amazing.


----------



## Addy (Jul 24, 2012)

it's OUT? LINK TO THE FUCKING EPISODE.............NOW


----------



## Addy (Jul 24, 2012)

found it 

,[720]


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 24, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> From the new Road to Guy episode:



First to Road To Ninja, then Road To Guy & then Road To Sakura?

Might aswell have a Road To Everyone...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Road To Naruto
Road To Sasuke
Road To Kakashi
Road To TenTen
Road To Neji
Road To Hinata
Road To Lee
Road To Garra
Road To Killerbee
Road To Orochimaru
Road To Suigetsu
Road To Tobi




....


*Spoiler*: __ 




Road To SandLeaf
Road To Addy
Road To Matrix XZ
Road To mezzomarinaio
Road To Spica
Road To Fruits Basket Fan
Road To Combine
Road To Hiruko93 
Road To ichihimelove


----------



## Addy (Jul 24, 2012)

die hard, matrix, romero and juliette :rofl


----------



## Gortef (Jul 24, 2012)

Die Hard reference was golden.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 24, 2012)

claudia said:


> do you oooh have minato sketche as well as the ten ten?





Rock Lee SD: The first part is Lee and TenTen being transported into an alternative timeline. The second part is Team Gai trying to find what's supposedly missing from the movie: Lee proposes an 'american hero' action movie, Neji proposes a melodrama instead, Hinata proposes a horror stalker love story (I laughed so hard at all the creepiness. Naruto is all /o\). Kiba proposes Moe, whatever that means (it's him and Akamaru in a field of flowers), Shino wants it to be a sort of documentary. Orochimaru did _something_ plus an anti-piracy commercial. I thought the creepy!Hinata could not be topped. I was _wrong_. It was actually a poster (what). I'll post screenshots as they finish uploading.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 24, 2012)

...someone posted this in the movie thread at 2ch.

With no explanation.



...I don't know what it's supposed to be, but I think it will appear in my nightmares tonight.


----------



## Spica (Jul 24, 2012)

^FOn Facebook, another pic of that thing was accompanied by this:



> ナナちゃんナルトに変身！
> 
> 名古屋の皆さんご報告です。
> 名古屋駅名鉄百貨店前の巨大人型オブジェ
> ...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 24, 2012)

Okay that will definitely haunt me tonight


----------



## ch1p (Jul 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Rock Lee SD (1080p)_


----------



## ch1p (Jul 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ch1p (Jul 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 24, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Enough with the hate.  Can't you people talk about anything else but pairings and character bashing?
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



THANK YOU FOR THIS AMAZING GIFT!!!!! Aaaahhhhh!!!!


----------



## ch1p (Jul 24, 2012)

There you are.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ch1p (Jul 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ch1p (Jul 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 

















Should have DL it in 480p or something. This took forever to upload.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 24, 2012)

Spica said:


> ^FOn Facebook, another pic of that thing was accompanied by this:



I see... so it's a Nana-chan doll cosplay.

scribbles

No matter, though. It's still nightmare fuel. O_o


----------



## SandLeaf (Jul 24, 2012)

I...i dont even...
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## neshru (Jul 24, 2012)

Tried to watch the Lee special episode since the screenshots looked funny, but nothing... the show is as lame as ever.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 24, 2012)

> at first sakura enjoys the freedom of being by herself and *then she starts to feel lonely and visits narutos place*. then she sees Naruto having a nice time with the parents and cant get in or something



I hope she stay in Naruto's house
I'm looking for her bath scene in his house 

From 2ch:
(the bing translation ) I hope someone translate it better


> ナルトとサクラの絆も一つのテーマに思えたけど…
> ナルトも偽りの家族よりサクラを選んで飛び出して行ったし、
> サクラもナルトを身体張って守ろうと頑張ってた
> 
> ...



Sakura want Naruto's happiness, she is OK to saty without parents for his happiness (even she looks sad) 
but Naruto choose Sakura and leave his parents and AU world for her 


the movie all about:  
Naruto*<--*Their parents*<-->*happiness*-->*Sakura

my best Naruto's movie and it's Naruto 10th anniversary movie 

I WANT WATCH THE MOVIE NOW NOW NOW mad


About NH and SS, go die is better than being trolled by Kishi LOL


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 24, 2012)

ichi, stop trolling/being obnoxious, please. kthnx



mezzomarinaio said:


> ...someone posted this in the movie thread at 2ch.
> 
> With no explanation.
> 
> ...


Mine too 


> I see... so it's a Nana-chan doll cosplay.
> 
> scribbles
> 
> No matter, though. It's still nightmare fuel. O_o


Yeah, I thought it kinda looked like Naruto had boobs... 

The stuff of daymares  

Which is worse? This or the mascot?



Ch1p said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Teletubbies!

So...much...Gai... 

Also...OroKabu?


*@Ch1p:* That back view sketch of Kushina makes her look like that hair monster from the fillers


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jul 24, 2012)

In Naruto road to ninja movie things are upside down right?

Naruto has parents
Sakura has no parents (is that a false perception i got from reading stuff?)
Hinata is confident and wants Naruto no matter what.
so on


Then question is, in real manga Hinata's confidence in her powers isn't at peak. She always looks down on her own strength. 

So how powerful is Movie Hinata then since she is supposed to be a upside down version of Hinata?


ABOUT SASUKE
I said he looked lame at first glance of him in movie. And the whole acessories on his body is why i said that. 

But on the other side he comes off as a funny guy. And that's awesome  He tried to hit up Hinata lol.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 24, 2012)

^ 
AU Sasuke never tried to hit on AU Hinata. You haven't seen the movie. You're looking at the fan arts.

The Rock Lee episode was crazy. Definitely is my first and last episode.


----------



## Grimzilla (Jul 24, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> ABOUT SASUKE
> I said he looked lame at first glance of him in movie. And the whole acessories on his body is why i said that.
> 
> But on the other side he comes off as a funny guy. And that's awesome  He tried to hit up Hinata lol.



And apparently that didn't end too well for him. That's what you get for getting in RTN Hinata's way


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 24, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> I hope she stay in Naruto's house
> I'm looking for her bath scene in his house
> 
> From 2ch:
> ...



There, there ...

Well, Naruto & Sakura's bond is one of the theme of the movie I thought of.
Rather than being with his false family, Naruto went to call for Sakura.
Sakura too is working hard to protect Naruto from harm.


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 24, 2012)

Good translation 


> ナルトとサクラの絆も一つのテーマに思えたけど…
> ナルトも偽りの家族よりサクラを選んで飛び出して行ったし、
> サクラもナルトを身体張って守ろうと頑張ってた
> 
> ...



Naruto choose Sakura and she protect him with her life 
This absolutely will be NS movie


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 24, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> Good translation
> 
> 
> Naruto choose Sakura and she protect him with her life
> This absolutely will be NS movie



NS is the title of the series = Naruto Shippuden, can't be more canon than that.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 24, 2012)

Can't wait for the movie to come out, Saturday.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 24, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> ...someone posted this in the movie thread at 2ch.
> 
> With no explanation.
> 
> ...



I'm with you Mezzo I will have nightmares as well lol.


----------



## Takaran (Jul 24, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> According to 2ch, the Akatsuki who attack Konoha in the beginning are all white Zetsu.



This movie getting worse and worse every day, Epic fight Konoha vs. Akatsuki now is just another epic fail, just great! I really hate all this assholes who made the promotion this epic movie.


----------



## Takaran (Jul 24, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> but Naruto choose Sakura and leave his parents and AU world for her



Yes you are right! Naruto would never leave this false au world, false au friends and false au parents, if Sakura would not be sad and lonely in this false au world
If that's true so this movie getting much more worse than I might expected


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 24, 2012)

funny 

until a few days ago the movie was epic, but now it sucks.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 24, 2012)

>Having faith in a Narutoe movie


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm still looking forward to the movie and will only judge after I watch it.


----------



## Nao (Jul 24, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> I'm still looking forward to the movie and will only judge after I watch it.


same here.  
perhaps the spoiler provider forgot some cool details. lol ;P


----------



## Shattering (Jul 24, 2012)

So Kishi writes a Movie and we get Narusaku fanservice? pairing war is over


----------



## takL (Jul 24, 2012)

this is what a blogger who went to the screening says


*Spoiler*: __ 



because the world the limited tukuyomi transferred naruto and sakura to was set up to be the reflection of the desires of Naruto and sakura, even the caster, Madara cant have it his way.
its essencially designed to be a world like a mirror but because the alien substances, namely Naruto and sakura are thrown in, its distorted. the distortion affects the people in there and resulted in those reversed charas, it seems.

therefore hinata is bold. she threateningly warns sakura not to mess with Naruto(menma, in that world) and goes nuts at Naruto and chases up him for standing up for sakura. kiba is a cat person and bit by akamaru…
shikamaru is more like choji rather than an idiot?…he goes to eat yakiniku while  choji is decorous (neji-ish). ino is hinatta-ish(charming!).

Naruto and sakura become aware that this is a phony world of genjutsu and in order to collect info  they go to a bath house with them.(←lets not to question about this. lol) 
in the girls bath room are tennten covered with wounds, plucky hinata and sweet ino. Hinata calls sakura 'flattie as ever' and sakura gets blue thinking "for the first time in my life i felt an anger towards hinata..."
and in the boys bath are kiba with his shampoo hat on copying cats and Sasuke soaping himself down(nothing strange about him in here), shino with a diminutive thing in his lower region(lol). shino doesnt like neglect and insects. 
airheaded shikamaru dives into the bathtub and decorous choji is like 'oh well thats life' and uses baika (double) no jutsu to fill up the tub. then, naji whove been quiet in the tub starts dubious movements (this is an important point).  he moves strange, trembling with his arms raised behind the back of Naruto whos lost in his own musing.
and then with a lecherous look on the face he utters the words "turn around for me."  Why, he is watching the girls bath using byakugan (lmao!)
the next scene has the back view of hinatas and fullface sakura. sakuras breasts are covered in stream.
then hinata senses naji and shouts  "this vibes…damn, big bro. neji, just peeked at us did he not!?" or something along those lines.
now neji is flurried like 'oh noes!' right then, luckily for him,  lee falls down from the ceiling of the girls changing room where ino is clothing herself.
hinata shouts at Lee like "Rock Lee! u peeping bastard! Ill fuckin kill ya!!" and Lee runs away.
"before beating up big bro neji, I do this bastard first!!"  says hinata. from behind tenten dressed in rags boys come out.  "lee peeped us!" says tenten. "How disgraceful!" neji remarks. then hinata goes "who the fuck are u to call the kettle black, bigbro neji!" and pinches pervy nejis cheeks strong.  naji makes an O face with pouty lips and goes "hinata-sama…"
then heres an unexpected turn. up to here lee has seemed to be the same as him in the real world but when undressed by hinata, he has tentens bra and nickers on. 
the slapstick ends here.

thats about it with the Konoha friends. save Chala-sukes chatting up the other girl. more than the half of the film was about narutos parents and sakuras. the story is truly impressive as expected of kishimoto-sensei.




if u compare this to the oneshot...


----------



## Fay (Jul 24, 2012)

takL said:


> this is what a blogger who went to the screening says
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wait a minute does this mean Shino doesn't wash his penor in real life  .


----------



## Shattering (Jul 24, 2012)

takL said:


> this is what a blogger who went to the screening says
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thx a lot takL, it's confirmed again, fanservice and Narusaku development in Kishi's movie


----------



## Fay (Jul 24, 2012)

@taKL/mezzo are there any more blogs posting about the movie :33?

I'm especially curious about Sakura's parents and the fighting the villains thing as nobody seems to post about that


----------



## Takaran (Jul 24, 2012)

Maybe exist a little chanse what this epic movie isn't so bad but I'll be watch this movie only for see Menma his skills his personalites his personality, and this all. the domestic family drama, good Akatsuki bathing fanservice and gallons Sakura's tears not for me




Shattering said:


> So Kishi writes a Movie and we get Narusaku fanservice? pairing war is over




Yeah , should only look on the Sakura's happy face when Sasuke gives her the rose,  she definetly in moments think about her lame death parents, her loneliness and others her problems. No she definetly forgot about everything! it's very nice  Narusaku fanservice and total win of Narusaku army in the holy war, aren't it?
I have some funny feelings if Sasuke not been such Playboy and was only for Sakura, NS fans now would have been crying something like 
This is the worst Naruto movie in the history, It's just the wasting of money, time and talants animators and Kishimoto and something like this
I'm not will be surprised if even after final chapter this manga, holy war will be still actually


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 24, 2012)

takL said:


> this is what a blogger who went to the screening says
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 thats awesome. its the exact same scenario as the road to naruto special. i loled at lee wearind tenten's underwear, but neji peeping on his cousin?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> up to here lee has seemed to be the same as him in the real world* but when undressed by hinata, he has tentens bra and nickers on. *





WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 24, 2012)

takL said:


> this is what a blogger who went to the screening says
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



So... Lee is peeping for real?  But he looks the same in the one shot... 

It's good that the movie has praises


----------



## Fay (Jul 24, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> thats awesome. its the exact same scenario as the road to naruto special. i loled at lee wearind tenten's underwear, but neji peeping on his cousin?



Neji's peeping on everyone. Hinata calls him brother btw, does she do that in the manga as well ?


----------



## Saunion (Jul 24, 2012)

It's cool that this guy felt the need to describe the onsen scene in such details, but I wish he gave more info on the plot and how the movie ends.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 24, 2012)

Fay said:


> Neji's peeping on everyone. Hinata calls him brother btw, does she do that in the manga as well ?



She usually calls him Neji-niisan, in the manga too.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 24, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> NS is the title of the series = Naruto Shippuden, can't be more canon than that.



,[720]

You were only half right

Now pairing bullshit aside had it been confirmed if Akatsuki are the good guys employed by Konoha in the Tsukuyomi world?


----------



## takL (Jul 24, 2012)

Fay said:


> @taKL/mezzo are there any more blogs posting about the movie :33?
> 
> I'm especially curious about Sakura's parents and the fighting the villains thing as nobody seems to post about that



if u mean blogs with spo thats the only one i could find. 

i think its credible cos appearently the blogger has talked about the screening in .


----------



## CHEH (Jul 24, 2012)

Trust, that blogger is very credible. And  don't expect them to talk about anything else because i don't think they want to spoil it anymore.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 24, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Thx a lot takL, it's confirmed again, fanservice and Narusaku development in Kishi's movie



Good thing it's not canon


----------



## Mutant Anemone (Jul 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _from that translated spoiler review thing_ 





> and then with a lecherous look on the face he utters the words *"turn around for me."* Why, he is watching the girls bath using byakugan (lmao!)
> *the next scene has the back view of hinatas* and fullface sakura. sakuras breasts are covered in stream.






This is good, very good.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 24, 2012)

Let's try to keep talk about "The holy war" to a minimum please.

The thread just became pleasant enough to read again.


----------



## Takaran (Jul 24, 2012)

So alot spoilers were taken from Kuuya Diary its name so familiar.. Kuuya Kuuya. hey isn't this guy who's draw a lot NejiHinacest doujins mostly with ratings +18 
So now it's not so wonder that there so much spoilers for NaruSaku shipping and he did said so detail about the little episode that support his fav pairing.


----------



## Fay (Jul 24, 2012)

I see Hexa lurking . Please ban all the pairing peeps from this thread, you'll forever have my love Hexa dear


----------



## Shattering (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm just speaking about the spoilers, I don't care about pairings... but I like the drama you know


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 24, 2012)

And once again this thread hits a violent downhill pairing spiral.

Cut that shit out.


----------



## Vash (Jul 24, 2012)

Fay said:


> I see Hexa lurking . Please ban all the pairing peeps from this thread, you'll forever have my love Hexa dear



Hopefully this includes you


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Geg-bro.


----------



## CHEH (Jul 24, 2012)

why my post was deleted is beyond me, since i just said stop it. Please don't include me in that group.


----------



## Saunion (Jul 24, 2012)

Jak said:


> Hopefully this includes you



Oh wow.


----------



## Don-kun (Jul 24, 2012)

takL said:


> if u mean blogs with spo thats the only one i could find.
> 
> i think its credible cos appearently the blogger has talked about the screening in .



I notice many things were not translated, but it's better that way so everyone can focus on the movie and not something else.
Thank you for the tranlation someone else did for me and both are the same.


----------



## 8 (Jul 24, 2012)

Fay said:


> I see Hexa lurking . Please ban all the pairing peeps from this thread, you'll forever have my love Hexa dear


to be fair. the movie itself flirts and trolls with parings. these pairing peeps are not being off topic.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 24, 2012)

I laugh every time when several posts are deleted in a row.


----------



## Kiss (Jul 24, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> ...someone posted this in the movie thread at 2ch.
> 
> With no explanation.
> 
> ...



WTF  
It also has boobs.


----------



## CHEH (Jul 24, 2012)

weird stuff japan does


----------



## KevKev (Jul 24, 2012)

This thread  

The movie should be fun to watch 
I wonder what's outcome of the Akatsuki vs Konoha
and those Sacred fillers vs Konoha


----------



## ch1p (Jul 24, 2012)

just making sure people have nightmares.


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> just making sure people have nightmares.



Guess we know who Slenderman is now...


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jul 24, 2012)

BANN KAI!!!


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 24, 2012)

Kiss said:


> WTF
> It also has boobs.


For fuck's sake, I could've gone on with my life not noticing.
Goddammit...


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 24, 2012)

I thought that the majority of posts here agreed it was just a movie...yet there was actually a pairing debate just because it lacks AU pairing fanservices ?

Kishi sure knows how to troll !


But anyway.....that Naruto mannequin is creepy !


----------



## CandleGuy (Jul 24, 2012)

Fay said:


> I see Hexa lurking . Please ban all the pairing peeps from this thread, you'll forever have my love Hexa dear



So wait have you been saying this for the past 3 weeks




I'll also assume no one could go through your history and find pairing talk in this thread from you.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 24, 2012)

Is the Road To Ninja Complete Guide Subbed yet?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jul 24, 2012)

A transexual Naruto doll !?


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Jul 24, 2012)

Kiss said:


> WTF
> It also has boobs.



why does he have boobs?   




Ch1p said:


> just making sure people have nightmares.



We'll have a show of hands for who had nightmares...  

I had to tag that thing... boobs and no eyes...


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 24, 2012)

lol I didn't even see the boobs on it that make it even creepier. lol


----------



## Grescia (Jul 25, 2012)

Hhahahahah. I didnt notice it has boobs! WTF.
Lol.


----------



## La viuda Negra (Jul 25, 2012)

What the fuck is all this shit?


NS is kan-not? jkakjajkaajkjkaakjjka


Thank you, I had forget how to smile xD!!!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 25, 2012)

mezzomarinaio said:


> According to 2ch, the Akatsuki who attack Konoha in the beginning are all white Zetsu.



 while it makes sense it's still


----------



## Combine (Jul 25, 2012)

Cool, this will probably be the cover image for the Soundtrack CD, which I believe releases tomorrow. Hopefully we'll get to hear it in a few days.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't mind the boobs, come on it's just man boobs 




ShadowReij said:


> while it makes sense it's still



I said the same thing too


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Jul 25, 2012)

Combine said:


> Cool, this will probably be the cover image for the Soundtrack CD, which I believe releases tomorrow. Hopefully we'll get to hear it in a few days.



The RtN soundtrack cover image looks like this.



This is the cover for the theme song for the RtN movie "Sore Dewa Mata Ashita" by ASIAN KUNG FU GENERATION.


----------



## Takaran (Jul 25, 2012)

JEEZ the new preview-page for this new movie

,[720]

Seems Kishimoto and Shounen jump just not know when should to stop and and not trollings fans anymore. This movie will be about Naruto his family and Sakura's fake problems others characters will get only occasional minor episodes why should again should continue to exploit the such popular characters like Sasuke Hinata Kakashi, Money fucking money and nothing more, isn't be enough show only Naruto Sakura, Minato and Kishina in the promo? probably not enough to get a lot attention from fans. 
I really hate all is team who make the promotion of this movie, They are really haven't any respect for millions Naruto followers and fans


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 25, 2012)

^ Cool story bro,  is it even allowed to post a manga link over here?


I'll just post this here since it's an interesting layout (to me at least) and pretty much a mirror between genjutsu and reality.


*Spoiler*: _big picture_ 





I combined it myself


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 25, 2012)

Takaran said:


> JEEZ the new preview-page for this new movie
> 
> ,[720]
> 
> ...



They show them in promo and cover of chapter just for profit $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Lovely (Jul 25, 2012)

Seiyuus roleplaying scene from movie.

*Spoiler*: __ 





_Chie Nakamura (Sakura) & Noriaki Sugiyama (Sasuke)_


----------



## Kusa (Jul 25, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Seiyuus roleplaying scene from movie.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



haha I love Noriaki


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 25, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Seiyuus roleplaying scene from movie.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



if Noriaki Sugiyama roleplaying this scene, it will be better 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lovely (Jul 25, 2012)

Justice said:


> haha I love Noriaki



 I love his voice.


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 25, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Seiyuus roleplaying scene from movie.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


That's funny!! They must go have fun and a lot during the promo and the release of this movie.

Chie looks so beautiful!!


Lovely said:


> I love his voice.


Same here!!<3



Haruka Katana said:


> ^ Cool story bro,  is it even allowed to post a manga link over here?
> 
> 
> I'll just post this here since it's an interesting layout (to me at least) and pretty much a mirror between genjutsu and reality.
> ...


Cool!! thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Dralavant (Jul 25, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> just making sure people have nightmares.



This is the most uncomfortable Naruto promo I've ever seen...


----------



## Hello Panda (Jul 25, 2012)

that Naruto mannequin somehow reminds me of XXholic..dunno

this movie still looks good for me, although it probably won't please everyone. 
But i sure do want to see that Menma person. the one thing that's ticking me off is the need for more filler villains or whatever they are.. i mean okay, a dark Naruto or a new masked man would do, Sakura's parents hmm maybe if the theme of the movie is really about family etc. but why more masked villains?

I want to see more of Konoha youngsters..but somehow i get the point why their RTN versions wouldn't be shown much.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jul 25, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> just making sure people have nightmares.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iM85VwWWwu8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 25, 2012)

•Rinoa• said:


> That's funny!! They must go have fun and a lot during the promo and the release of this movie.
> 
> Chie looks so beautiful!!
> 
> Same here!!<3


Me too. He's in my top three favorite voices for the show (#1 belongs to Sasori's seiyuu ). And yeah, Nakamura-san looks so pretty~ 

The life of a voice actor must be fun ^_^


----------



## Kankurette (Jul 25, 2012)

Aw, Sugiyama and Nakamura. I wish they'd do one of Takeuichi and Sugiyama.  Morikubo is the hottest Naruto seiyuu, though.

Chouji is all polite and genteel? Damn. I REALLY want to see him now. Also, Shino's crusty peen? DO NOT WANT.

And WHY DOES THAT THING HAVE TITS.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 25, 2012)

The OST for the movie came out today in Japan, here's hoping we get it online by the end of the day.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 25, 2012)

Haruka Katana said:


> ^ Cool story bro,  is it even allowed to post a manga link over here?
> 
> 
> I'll just post this here since it's an interesting layout (to me at least) and pretty much a mirror between genjutsu and reality.
> ...



Thanks for doing it!

Wouldn't be surprised if by the time a 3rd artbook comes out these two are merged into one drawing. It looks cool.



kanpyo7 said:


> The OST for the movie came out today in Japan, here's hoping we get it online by the end of the day.



This.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 25, 2012)

I love Chie. She seems sweet.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 25, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> if Noriaki Sugiyama roleplaying this scene, it will be better
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



where is this image from , i mean, which video


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 25, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> where is this image from , i mean, which video



All we know is that it's a screenshot. Not certain where it's from.


----------



## The Undying (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey Mezzomarinaio, could you maybe translate that blog summary? I like tak's work but I kinda want to see an alternate translation too.



			
				takL said:
			
		

> because the world the limited tukuyomi transferred naruto and sakura to was set up to be the reflection of the desires of Naruto and sakura, even the caster, Madara cant have it his way.
> its essencially designed to be a world like a mirror but because the alien substances, namely Naruto and sakura are thrown in, its distorted. the distortion affects the people in there and resulted in those reversed charas, it seems.


Also was that actually stated in the movie or is that speculation from the blog writer?


----------



## takL (Jul 25, 2012)

The Undying said:


> Also was that actually stated in the movie or is that speculation from the blog writer?



she said "_it seems_"


----------



## Raiden (Jul 25, 2012)

so sasuke likes brown haired girls?

troll.


----------



## claudia (Jul 25, 2012)

does anyone know about the sounctrack of the film?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 25, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> All we know is that it's a screenshot. Not certain where it's from.


well, it has to be from some video 



Raiden said:


> so sasuke likes brown haired girls?
> 
> troll.



gotta let my hair grow back to its original color


----------



## takL (Jul 25, 2012)

i see two brown haired girls screaming in there. the hair of the girl in sasukes arm looks mousey to me.


----------



## Arisu (Jul 25, 2012)

claudia said:


> does anyone know about the sounctrack of the film?



I don't, but this guy is unpacking it. So he has it already. Lol at him xD
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCeRrF1E0Zs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RFujinami (Jul 25, 2012)

Raiden said:


> so sasuke likes brown haired girls?
> 
> troll.



Sasuke/Ten Ten confirmed


----------



## Saunion (Jul 25, 2012)

Raiden said:


> so sasuke likes brown haired girls?
> 
> troll.



I think he just likes anything with a vagina.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 25, 2012)

Fay said:


> Well, Kishimoto did say that this movie was basically what the manga couldn't be. Maybe he's hinting that we'll be getting even more Sauce in the manga .





Fay said:


> Don't worry my dear, and better lots of Sauce in the manga and no Sasuke in the movie then lot's of Sauce in an AU genjutsu movie and no Sauce in the manga amIrite ?




exacly, this movie probably covers what kishi doesnt really feel like developing in the manga, mainly about sakura 

naruto always gets development in both fronts, but looks like sasuke will be getting a lot of development inside of the manga, and will be taking painel time. We already know this, sasuke's character is an issue inside of the canon storyline and needs resolution until the end of the series, so when the time comes, and things need to be fixed, we might get a lot of sasuke and naruto, with sasuke being the "issue"/main villain of the arc. Sakura's character feels neglected exacly because kishi gives attention to Sasuke when he was supposed to be as important as her when we started to read the manga


----------



## Olivia (Jul 25, 2012)

If you go onto his channel then you'll see he already has soundtracks posted.


----------



## Combine (Jul 25, 2012)

*Tobi/Madara theme*

The epic starts at 40 seconds. (reminds me of Castlevania for some reason)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSkLB5EQn9E[/YOUTUBE]Would be nice if they used this in the show since he needs his own damn theme.

"Spiral" (refers to Tobi's mask?) sounds like a continuation of the theme as well:


----------



## Kiss (Jul 25, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Seiyuus roleplaying scene from movie.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



How sweet.


----------



## sweetmelissa (Jul 25, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> just making sure people have nightmares.



creepy naruto mannequin with breats. nightmares guaranteed.


----------



## Talis (Jul 25, 2012)

Will Tobi be revealed in the movie?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 25, 2012)

Combine said:


> The epic starts at 40 seconds. (reminds me of Castlevania for some reason)
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSkLB5EQn9E[/YOUTUBE]Would be nice if they used this in the show since he needs his own damn theme.
> 
> "Spiral" (refers to Tobi's mask?) sounds like a continuation of the theme as well:


----------



## Vash (Jul 25, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Will Tobi be revealed in the movie?



Yeah, he's Obito


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​



I can't be the only one who's not afraid of that tall statue.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 25, 2012)

Combine said:


> "Spiral" (refers to Tobi's mask?) sounds like a continuation of the theme as well:


----------



## ch1p (Jul 25, 2012)

*Road to Ninja OST*

01 - On the Road











02 - The Mission











03 - Rainy Day











04 - Storm











05 - Madara











06 - Sign











07 - Boy Friends











08 - Paradise











09 - Doubt











10 - Lee Dash Lee











11 - My Home











12 - Spiral











13 - Hidden Face











14 - Delusion











15 - Dark Side











16 - True Dream











17 - Lost Memories











18 - Gama











19 - Middle Age Attack











20 - Conflict











21 - Fake Happiness











22 - No Home











23 - The Mask











24 - Ghost Town











25 - ROAD TO NINJA











26 - I Wish











27 - Bad Feeling











28 - Breakdown











29 - Behind The Mask











30 - Clear Black Sea











31 - Nine Tails vs Black Nine Tales











32 - Madara vs Naruto











33 - My Name











34  Thank You











35 - Family











36 - I’m Home











Thanks man. Sasukeeee for fucking president indeed. \o


----------



## Talis (Jul 25, 2012)

Jak said:


> Yeah, he's Obito


That was just the script reffering Tobi as Obito but does his mask actually break?


----------



## geG (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they wouldn't reveal his face in the movie. Either way, there's been nothing posted about it in the spoilers we've seen


----------



## ch1p (Jul 25, 2012)

There's no way they'd show his identity in the movie. The fact that it's


*Spoiler*: __ 



a fusion between Naruto and Tobi is the perfect excuse not to show his face. The fusion gets Naruto's face and that's it.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 25, 2012)

I feel this fusion between Menma and the Masked Man could be a vague hint for the true identity of this misterious Tobi... o.O I mean, a fusion sounds just very strange in Naruto's world.... it sounds like a Dragon Ball's technique


----------



## Combine (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, these two sure sounds awfully familiar:  
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aX5-mkdSa3I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ch1p (Jul 25, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> I feel this fusion between Menma and the Masked Man could be a vague hint for the true identity of this misterious Tobi... o.O I mean, a fusion sounds just very strange in Naruto's world.... it sounds like a Dragon Ball's technique



I have theorised before that it gave some steam to the Tobi is a clone / chimera. Tobi is able of taking over and assimilating other bodies.


----------



## emmy-lou (Jul 25, 2012)

Saunion said:


> I think he just likes anything with a vagina.



​


----------



## gus3 (Jul 25, 2012)

emmy-lou said:


> ​



Seems to me that AU Sasuke is more responsible then the original. Hear me out. Original Sasuke stated that his main goal was to get revenge for the massacre of the Uchiha and to revive his clan afterwards. Problem is, I don't think he accounted for the possibility that he may die in the process. Can't revive the Uchiha if he's dead.

Now AU Sasuke has his priorities straight. Obviously he's focusing more on the revival of his clan. Him being last surviving member of the Uchiha it will not be an easy task. His solution? A harem:

He put aside revenge for the sake of his clan. That's just the responsible thing to do.


----------



## claudia (Jul 25, 2012)

where can I download the soundtrack?


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 25, 2012)

IS Sakura going to fight Menma alone before Naruto help her?? 
because in this page it say (Sakura is in danger!!..Naruto)  

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 25, 2012)

That would explain why Itachi was carrying her !


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 25, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> That would explain why Itachi was carrying her !



It say: (ナルトの危機にサクラは!?) 
Itachi is out of Topic


----------



## sasuke sakura (Jul 25, 2012)

i dont know if these have been post here

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes, I know.....I can read basic Japanese !


I was referring to the bit about the spoilers when the female audiences were going wild when Itachi carried Sakura bridal style !

Though to be fair, that must have happened after Naruto came in and said "Take care of Sakura-chan!".


Naruto must have told this to Itachi and thus he does it by carrying her !


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 25, 2012)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Yes, I know.....I can read basic Japanese !
> 
> 
> I was referring to the bit about the spoilers when the female audiences were going wild when Itachi carried Sakura bridal style !
> ...



but other spoiler, it didn't say anything Itachi


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 25, 2012)

Ah, but it did !

It is one of the spoilers posted between the pages of 60-80 in this thread.

Edit: Page 64


----------



## geG (Jul 25, 2012)

ichihimelove said:


> IS Sakura going to fight Menma alone before Naruto help her??
> because in this page it say (Sakura is in danger!!..Naruto)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That's the exact opposite of what it says 

It says Naruto's in danger and Sakura's doing something


----------



## insane111 (Jul 25, 2012)

Wish they'd get a clue already and start using movie tracks in the anime, was a huge improvement to Bleach when they started doing it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome, the Madara vs. Naruto track is a kickass remix of the Akatsuki theme!!


----------



## Combine (Jul 25, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Wish they'd get a clue already and start using movie tracks in the anime, was a huge improvement to Bleach when they started doing it.


Well, "Road to Ninja" and "Breakdown" from this movie's OST premiered in the TV show first and have been used since, though sparingly. I too wish they'd use more from the films. Movie 3 was a goldmine of great battle music that would have made the show much better. And it really has sucked lately with whomever is in charge of the TV show's music being a giant dick and using mostly boring/old OST1 stuff.

And yeah, Naruto vs. Madara track is a cool Akatsuki remix. And that one definitely should be in the show at some point.


----------



## taichikun14 (Jul 25, 2012)

I think when I finally get to watch the movie, that "family/thank you" theme is gonna leave me in tears.  That melody is so pretty, but so sad ;__;


----------



## Paptala (Jul 25, 2012)

Track 15 - am i the only one who's reminded of the theme song from Nightmare on Elm Street, especially started at 0:37? 











Track 28 - most fun











Track 35 - most touching one, imo


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 26, 2012)

I really like 22 - No Home.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Jul 26, 2012)

Combine said:


> Well, these two sure sounds awfully familiar:


----------



## Harbour (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow, so powerfull OSts!
Yeah, Breakdown is the Minato's theme.
Madara vs Naruto is such epic, i hope they pick this track into the anime.
And My Name ofc awesome.


----------



## Cassi Ayanami (Jul 26, 2012)

From Twitter: Asian Kung-Fu Generation interview. They seem saying about the movie plus Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 26, 2012)

Combine said:


> Well, these two sure sounds awfully familiar:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## NO (Jul 26, 2012)

They are marketing this movie hard. 

If Tobi's identity doesn't get revealed, then I say all is good. Manga reveal will be hyped even more.


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Jul 26, 2012)

here


----------



## Escargon (Jul 26, 2012)

I hope we will atleast get to see the ten tails based on this hype  Otherwise its a huge disappoint


*Spoiler*: __ 





Ch1p said:


> just making sure people have nightmares.






What the F is that thing? 

It will haunt me forever:S


----------



## ichihimelove (Jul 26, 2012)

Geg said:


> That's the exact opposite of what it says
> 
> It says Naruto's in danger and Sakura's doing something



Thanks 

I wonder What is Sakura doning to Naruto ??


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jul 26, 2012)

I think Madara theme will be used when anime arrives to chapter 559


----------



## Nuuskis (Jul 26, 2012)

VlAzGuLn said:


> I think Madara theme will be used when anime arrives to chapter 559



I doubt it, they haven't used any scores from the movies before, so why would they do it now?

Only anime I have watched and has used music from movies was Pokemon.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 26, 2012)

And Bleach


----------



## neshru (Jul 26, 2012)

insane111 said:


> Those technically aren't the exact same tracks though, there are some differences. If anything I think they took them from the TV series and slightly altered them for the movie.


I don't know, tracks like 1 and 28 totally sound like the ones heard on the TV episodes to me.
Then there are tracks that are clearly remixed version of old tracks.


----------



## ShippuudenBleach101 (Jul 26, 2012)

Interesting episode this week, Sakura's parents actually appear in it too.

There's also a little special of Road to Ninja just before the episode aired that had new scenes + a movie version of the opening with new scenes too. So expect me to be uploading that


----------



## mayumi (Jul 26, 2012)

Sakura's father has red hair originally


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 26, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

